# Just Curious... What Earrings Did You Wear Today?



## Spendaholic

*I Thought It Would Be Fun To Have A Thread About Earrings, I've Been Unable To Find One. *

*Post Pictures & Chat*

*Yesturday I Wore My*
*Sterling Silver Heart Studs With 1 Diamond In Each.*










*Today I Wore My *
*Sterling Silver Flat Ball Studs.*


----------



## Contessa

My Larimar Drops set in stering silver.

LOVE Larimar!


----------



## lily25

Great thread! I'm going to the cinema and I'm wearing these: http://www.swarovski.com/Web_US/en/...ierced_Earrings.html?CatalogCategoryName=0110


----------



## lily25

Contessa said:


> My Larimar Drops set in stering silver.
> 
> LOVE Larimar!


Very summery!!!!


----------



## ame

Yesterday I wore my Kwiat studs, today nothing. I was in a hurry to leave.


----------



## Contessa

lily25 said:


> Great thread! I'm going to the cinema and I'm wearing these: http://www.swarovski.com/Web_US/en/...ierced_Earrings.html?CatalogCategoryName=0110


 
Those are pretty!

I have way too many Swarovski earrings etc.....I could open my own boutique! Yet I always manage to be able to rationalize the next Swarovski purchase!! Hmmmm..........


----------



## trustlove

In my first hole I wore these: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+2-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
My second hole these: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+17-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ 
and my conch piercing a diamond stud barbell


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Diamond studs- 70 points total weight.


----------



## evekitti

I wear my 4ctw studs almost every day.


----------



## queenvictoria2

evekitti said:


> I wear my 4ctw studs almost every day.




nice!


I wear 1 ctw Studs in one hole and .66 ctw Studs in the other


----------



## park56

My VCA Alhambra clovers!


----------



## sbelle

These Gurhan hoops


----------



## Spendaholic

*lily25* - im liking the swarovski earrings.



lily25 said:


> Great thread! I'm going to the cinema and I'm wearing these: http://www.swarovski.com/Web_US/en/...ierced_Earrings.html?CatalogCategoryName=0110


 

*trustlove* - im liking the first hole earrings, very funky.



trustlove said:


> In my first hole I wore these: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+2-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> My second hole these: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+17-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> and my conch piercing a diamond stud barbell


 

Today For My Brothers Surprise 30th Birthday Party, I Wore My *Rough* *Design Sterling Silver Chunky Heart Studs With Gold Mini Balls*. 









*fellow TPF please (if possible) upload pictures to show your earrings worn. i will try to add pictures everyday, or when im next on TPF.*


----------



## ColdSteel

Love those open heart studs. For the past few months I've been stretching my first lobe piercings and I just put these stainless steel eyelets in last night. There is some really gorgeous jewelry out there, but until I'm at my goal size (2g; I'm at 6g right now) I'm going the budget route. My last few pairs of plugs were simple clear glass. The dangly and the fake pearl stud are from Claire's.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My 1920s diamond studs


----------



## SimoneR

My VCA Alhambra clovers in pavé


----------



## AntiqueShopper

1920s- 70 points total weight- Diamond Studs


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Large tri-color gold hoops.


----------



## ggirl

My pearl studs that I've had since I'm 17 (I'm 45 now!!)


----------



## muffkitt

VCA MOP mini clovers


----------



## loves

same here! mine's white gold setting though 



muffkitt said:


> VCA MOP mini clovers


----------



## Bri 333

Christian Dior YG Hoop earrings with crystals and butterflies on them


----------



## purseinsanity

diamond studs.


----------



## douzz

tiffany paloma piccaso  loving hearts earrings


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday i wore my *Rough Design Sterling Silver Chunky Heart Studs With Gold Mini Balls* for a meal with DH.
Today im not wearing any, im having a PJ day.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Same as yesterday- I get into earring phases and wear the same pair for a week or two.


----------



## luvmy3girls

my Tiffany DBTY studs


----------



## twin53

my 3cttw white gold chubby huggy earrings


----------



## divajess

.25 cttw white gold diamond studs


----------



## LTV

My mom's Levian's diamond earrings.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Platinum hoop earrings


----------



## airborne

screw on 14kt gold balls


----------



## KathyB

White gold lever backs with 1.5 ct tw round diamonds along with 1.75 ct tw diamond studs in 2nd hole.


----------



## exotikittenx

Stunning!  I love these!





AntiqueShopper said:


> 1920s- 70 points total weight- Diamond Studs


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Thank you, exotickittenx.  They are one of my favorite pairs of earrings.


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Same as yesterday- I get into earring phases and wear the same pair for a week or two.


Absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

4 TCW "Quad" YG Huggies with my YG diamond "Loveknots" Tiffany necklace.


----------



## Spendaholic

Everyones Earrings Sound Gorgeous.

Today is another non-wearing earring day. (i have nowhere to go)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thank you for the kind words.  It took me 10 years to find them, and a year to pay them off.  It was an exciting day bringing those home .


----------



## Candice0985

my 1/3rd carat diamond studs- my boss picked out the diamonds himself (D, IF) and set them for me at cost for the rough materials. they're super sparkly and can be seen across the room even though they're so small!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I wore these!  David Yurman spiral blue topaz earrings.


----------



## jollywa

I am new to the forum. Earrings being my favourite piece of jewellery, I thought this an interesting thread.

Today, I wore one of my favourite pair of earrings. Landstrom Black Hills Gold hoops that I bought in Deadwood, South Dakota not quite 15 years ago. They have little pink gold flowers around the hoops with yellow gold leaves between the flowers. From the side, they look like lattice work. They were not cheap, even in those days, but I have never regretted a penny I paid for them.

If I could figure out how to upload a picture, I would do that.


----------



## einseine

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you for the kind words. It took me 10 years to find them, and a year to pay them off. It was an exciting day bringing those home .


 
And you actually wear such a precious jewelry pieces every day??? Very nice!! You really love and have knowledge about jewelry, and you wear that classic diamond solitaire! Convincing!


----------



## einseine

Kitsunegrl said:


> I wore these! David Yurman spiral blue topaz earrings.


 
Love your earrings!  Very beautiful!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

einseine said:


> And you actually wear such a precious jewelry pieces every day??? Very nice!! You really love and have knowledge about jewelry, and you wear that classic diamond solitaire! Convincing!


 
Thank you.  In the world of jewelry, they were not that expensive ($2000), but to me, it is a lot of money.  Many of my pieces were gifts from my parents (e.g. Antique Tiffany Emerald Ring), but these I bought myself.


----------



## aclineo

Today I wore my chanel logo stud earrings. They are definitely my go-to studs!


----------



## lovesparkles

My grandmother's 1.25 ctw diamond studs.


----------



## einseine

Today, I wore 0.5 ct each diamond studs and these.


----------



## lily25

2 tone gold  stud earrings with diamonds and emeralds.


----------



## Spendaholic

Since Sunday I've Been Wearing These.
*Sterling Silver Open Flowers*.










Today Is A (Stay At Home Day) So I'm Not Wearing Any.


----------



## Bri 333

My Kate Spade Park Place earrings.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Bri 333* - Im loving the kate spades. very different.

Today im wearing again my *Sterling Silver Open Flowers*.


----------



## frick&frack

AntiqueShopper said:


> 1920s- 70 points total weight- Diamond Studs


^oh my...be still my heart.  those earrings are drop dead gorgeous!!!!!!! 



today I wore persian turquoise drop earrings (great idea for a thread!)


----------



## OS_lacoste

a pair of peacock feathers from Forever 21...fierce :greengrin:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

frick&frack said:


> ^oh my...be still my heart. those earrings are drop dead gorgeous!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> today I wore persian turquoise drop earrings (great idea for a thread!)


 
Thank you!


----------



## Spendaholic

today is again a non-earring day.

im loving everyones earrings.


----------



## sbelle

My VCA tiger's eye vintage alhambra ear clips

(on the right)


----------



## Kitsunegrl

18k 1 inch satin finished hoop earrings.


----------



## frick&frack

round wood earrings painted white carved in a vine-like pattern


----------



## Candice0985

yesterday i wore tahitian studs at work, today im back with my trusty diamond studs!


----------



## einseine

I wore these platinum earrings.


----------



## OS_lacoste

http://www.girlprops.com/RetailScience/page2/item/6533


^^^ I get classier every day


----------



## frick&frack

my sapphire studs


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks! They are one of my faves  




Spendaholic said:


> *Bri 333* - Im loving the kate spades. very different.
> 
> Today im wearing again my *Sterling Silver Open Flowers*.


----------



## Bri 333

Love VCA 




sbelle said:


> My VCA tiger's eye vintage alhambra ear clips
> 
> (on the right)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My vintage T and Co square earrings- 18k and diamonds


----------



## Spendaholic

*frick&frack* - im loving the vivid blue sapphires 



frick&frack said:


> my sapphire studs


 
Today im wearing again my Sterling Silver Open Flowers.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Just some Tacori diamonique bloom studs.  I need a camera!


----------



## lantana19

Lately I've been sticking to studs, pearl and CZ. They just go with everything.


----------



## Bri 333

No earrings today.


----------



## Spendaholic

today was another day without earrings.


----------



## angl2b

fresh water pearl earrings with crystals...on sterling silver...


----------



## morepennies

Today I am wearing earrings by Saundra Messinger.  They are sterling silver with diamonds.  They look a lot like these except mine are more square shaped and mine have three diamonds in each earring:

http://www.katybeh.com/product.php?id_product=2807&PHPSESSID=xlxvdtrf

And those are described as "thin" but mine are kind of heavy in a good way.  I love these earrings and I get so many compliments.  I like to think of them as my "Bedrock" earrings because I imagine Wilma Flintstone wanting to rock them.    These were such a nice gift from my hubby.


----------



## morepennies

AntiqueShopper said:


> 1920s- 70 points total weight- Diamond Studs



  Wowsa. Love these.


----------



## CandyGloss

Normal studs. Can't wear anything else haha


----------



## Nelmi

Snowflake diamond studs...http://fr.tinypic.com
	

/r/301oho2/7


----------



## Nelmi

Newbie question - how do I post pictures instead of just linking to them?


----------



## sbelle

these Rorberto Coin earrings


----------



## canyongirl

^ Those RC earrings are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## frick&frack

vintage white lucite swirled round drops


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Elsa Peretti Floating Heart Hoops- SS


----------



## Bri 333

No earrings again today


----------



## lily25

Kenneth J Lane Bamboo gold hoops


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I love this thread!  Would it be too much to do a ring one also?

tiny diamond studs in the second hole only today.

(ordered a camera so I hope to be able to add pics soon!)


----------



## frick&frack

vintage red lucite


----------



## einseine

3 carats each, in white gold setting.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Fringe Earrings


----------



## jollywa

frick&frack said:


> vintage red lucite



Gorgeous! I love those one-of-a-kind pieces of jewelry.


----------



## Bri 333

Kate Spade Park Place earrings again. I wear those a lot


----------



## frick&frack

thanks! me too



jollywa said:


> Gorgeous! I love those one-of-a-kind pieces of jewelry.


----------



## saimahanafi17

Diamond and platinum ..i wear them everyday....birthday present from my mom....


----------



## taviasmith

einseine said:


> 3 carats each, in white gold setting.


 
I LOVE those earrings!
Could we get a picture of you wearing them?

Tavia


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Mikimoto 6.5 mm pearl studs


----------



## Spendaholic

today again im wearing my *sterling silver open flowers*, they were the first ones to hand this morning.


----------



## Bri 333

Another no earring day today.


----------



## einseine

taviasmith said:


> I LOVE those earrings!
> Could we get a picture of you wearing them?
> 
> Tavia


 
Hi Tavia, Thank you for your kind words. I did not mention on purpose, but the stones are kind of zircon crystals (needless to say? LOL). The 18 white gold settings are quite high quality, so they look quite nice!


----------



## skyqueen

^^love them!!!


----------



## black jade

My diamond studs which are 1.81 carat total weight, AGS 000, hearts & arrows, H color VS2 clarity in white gold by whiteflash.

I can't get a decent earshot, but here they are in the box.  My hubby gave them to me for a special birthday and I love them.


----------



## black jade

Love these!  Are they 22 or 24k?  Great design, too.



sbelle said:


> These Gurhan hoops


----------



## black jade

Classy!

QUOTE=AntiqueShopper;16359760]1920s- 70 points total weight- Diamond Studs






[/QUOTE]


----------



## frick&frack

large hammered sterling hoops


----------



## nvie

diamond hoops


----------



## gabz

nothing super fancy- jusith jack ss and marquasite pyramid studs


----------



## Spendaholic

Again Today My Sterling Silver Open Flowers.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

White gold & diamond in/out hoops


----------



## skyqueen

Michael Good "figure-eight" 18kt, medium size. Fun, unigue designer!!!


----------



## sbelle

Gurhan constellation hoops


----------



## Chineka

14 kt gold hoops with diamond cut and silver on the sides


----------



## Chineka

frick&frack said:


> vintage red lucite


 
These are so different and unique. Love them!!!


----------



## Bri 333

David Yurman 18k YG/SS


----------



## AntiqueShopper

ss tiffany leaf hoop earrings


----------



## Spendaholic

today no earring (stay at home day). 

nice earrings everyone.


----------



## lily25

einseine said:


> Hi Tavia, Thank you for your kind words. I did not mention on purpose, but the stones are kind of zircon crystals (needless to say? LOL). The 18 white gold settings are quite high quality, so they look quite nice!




Love them!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Simple platinum hoops


----------



## AntiqueShopper

pave diamond huggies


----------



## einseine

lily25 said:


> Love them!


 
Thanks, lily25!
Always enjoy viewing your jewelry!
VERY GORGEOUS, but still CUTE!


----------



## Bri 333

No earrings today. Getting my hair colored and highlighted.


----------



## frick&frack

Chineka said:


> These are so different and unique. Love them!!!


^thank you!



vintage cage glass


----------



## Spendaholic

again no earrings. but im loving everyone.


----------



## DB4me

Same ones I wear most days......


----------



## sbelle

Elizabeth Locke pearl earrings


----------



## einseine

I bought a Calibbean pearl bracelet on the St. Maarten island.  Since the bracelet was a bit large, these two stones were taken out and made into these earrings!


----------



## frick&frack

IO pave hoops


----------



## Spendaholic

*frick&frack* ^^^ loving the earrings.

today again no earring.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* ^^^ loving the earrings.


^thank you!

haven't decided what I'm wearing today yet, but something red/white/blue or just red for labor day


----------



## jollywa

einseine said:


> I bought a Calibbean pearl bracelet on the St. Maarten island.  Since the bracelet was a bit large, these two stones were taken out and made into these earrings!



Your earrings are wonderful. And a nice story to go with them, too.


----------



## einseine

jollywa said:


> Your earrings are wonderful. And a nice story to go with them, too.


 
Thanks you for your kind message.

I have lent the braclet to my mother.
She has not given it back to me yet...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

14k white gold chandelier style earrings


----------



## jollywa

Today I wore a pair of two-tone hoops (yellow gold and white gold) that I bought at Liz Claiborne in NYC the weekend I left my first husband 15 years ago. They have a lovely weight to them and they always make me feel free when I wear them.


----------



## Bri 333

Oooh, me likey 





frick&frack said:


> IO pave hoops


----------



## Bri 333

Today was Ben Bridge 18k YG/WG earrings Toscano collection


----------



## lily25

sterling silver and enamel starfish earrings an artist friend made me yesterday!


----------



## lily25

frick&frack said:


> IO pave hoops


 love these!


----------



## baglady2011

vintage hoops in the prettiest blue ever that I made myself.


----------



## Spendaholic

today again my Sterling Silver Open Flowers.


----------



## sbelle

Cathy Waterman 4 Petal Circle Earrings


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^really pretty!


----------



## Bri 333

No earrings today


----------



## nvie

Diamond studs


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Beautiful!


sbelle said:


> Cathy Waterman 4 Petal Circle Earrings


----------



## Bri 333

Another no earring day


----------



## jollywa

Jade studs with a clover leaf dangle - I wanted to have good luck in a meeting today. It worked.


----------



## frick&frack

Bri 333 said:


> Oooh, me likey


^thank you!




Bri 333 said:


> Today was Ben Bridge 18k YG/WG earrings Toscano collection


^love love LOVE the satin finish on the YG...tres chic!




lily25 said:


> sterling silver and enamel starfish earrings an artist friend made me yesterday!


^beautiful!  I'm a big fan of sea themed jewelry 




lily25 said:


> love these!


^thank you!




sbelle said:


> Cathy Waterman 4 Petal Circle Earrings


^ these!!!


----------



## frick&frack

I forgot earrings today


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Big gold hoops 18k.


----------



## skyqueen

sbelle said:


> Cathy Waterman 4 Petal Circle Earrings


WOWZA...love Waterman jewelry!


----------



## skyqueen

2 inch inside/outside diamond hoops...always makes me feel kinda wild! LOL!


----------



## Spendaholic

*Yesturday* - *Sterling Silver Diamond Cut Half Moon Studs*














*Today* - *Sterling Silver Pastel Pink Sapphire Studs & Matching Sapphire Cross Necklace*.


----------



## Stophle

I'm wearing a pair of earrings from Banana Republic. 

(Not my picture, was borrwed from an eBay listing.)


----------



## twin53

none today


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful pink sapphires!



Spendaholic said:


> *Today* - *Sterling Silver Pastel Pink Sapphire Studs & Matching Sapphire Cross Necklace*.






today I wore stainless steel hoops with small diamonds


----------



## Bethc

VCA WG/MOP Alhambra studs


----------



## Bri 333

Another no earring day


----------



## Kitsunegrl

18k big hoops again


----------



## Spendaholic

*frick&frack* - thank you, they were a very special present from DH. 
I love the Diamond Hoops.



frick&frack said:


> beautiful pink sapphires!
> today I wore stainless steel hoops with small diamonds


 
*Today* *again*- *Sterling Silver Pastel Pink Sapphire Studs & Matching Sapphire Cross Necklace*.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - thank you, they were a very special present from DH.
> I love the Diamond Hoops.


^how sweet...I love that they were presents from DH!!!  thank you about my earrings. 



sleeping beauty turquoise & sterling enamel


----------



## jollywa

frick&frack said:


> ^how sweet...I love that they were presents from DH!!!  thank you about my earrings.
> 
> sleeping beauty turquoise & sterling enamel



The earrings are lovely. I have a weakness for turquoise & silver.


----------



## jollywa

Today I wore 8mm black pearls that I bought in Suzhou, where they are known for their pearls.


----------



## Spendaholic

*frick&frack*  

today is a non-earring wearing day (stay-at-home)


----------



## skyqueen

Carrera y Carrera 18kt horsehead earrings with matching 18kt "bubble" necklace...YG.

9/11...We will never forget!


----------



## frick&frack

jollywa said:


> The earrings are lovely. I have a weakness for turquoise & silver.


 
thank you...me too!


----------



## sbelle

Anthony Nak 

Just putting them on!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Barbara Bixby sterling/18k pink jade


----------



## canyongirl

^ So pretty.  I love Barbara Bixby.


----------



## bagladyseattle

3 row micropave full diamond hoops.


----------



## mrs moulds

I haven't changed earrings since my birthday in Feb... 2ct, 14k white gold lever back earrings.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Today Again - Sterling Silver Pastel Pink Sapphire Studs*


----------



## frick&frack

large sterling hoops


----------



## Bri 333

Wore my Pittsburgh Steelers earrings in honor of the game today


----------



## Spendaholic

today is sadly a non-earring wearing day.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

14k white gold Tahitian black pearl leverbacks


----------



## sbelle

earrings by Peace and Love


----------



## frick&frack

no earrings today


----------



## Bri 333

Me too, no earring day.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I wore my diamond huggies today.


----------



## lily25

My diamond studs.


----------



## noon

Tiffany Bean stud earrings


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Tiffany Frank Gehry Silver Orchid earrings (large)


----------



## Bri 333

Ben Bridge 18k YG Toscano collection earrings


----------



## frick&frack

stunning!!!



Kitsunegrl said:


> Tiffany Frank Gehry Silver Orchid earrings (large)


----------



## Spendaholic

today i worn my Sterling Silver Pastel Pink Sapphire Studs


----------



## j0yc3

I've been wearing this 1ctw diamond studs almost everyday since I bought it (last week). LOVE IT!


----------



## frick&frack

sapphire huggies


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^I covet those sapphire huggies!


----------



## jollywa

Tose sapphire huggies are great, frick & frack. You have the coolest earrings!


----------



## frick&frack

lol...thanks ladies!  my favorite thing about these earrings: they're reversible...tsavorite garnet on the other side!



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^I covet those sapphire huggies!


 


jollywa said:


> Tose sapphire huggies are great, frick & frack. You have the coolest earrings!


----------



## Bri 333

Another no earring day


----------



## lily25

frick&frack said:


> sapphire huggies



 I want!


----------



## twentyfive

Lately I've been wearing my small gold hoops everyday. Usually I'm not a earrings kind of girl.


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^*frick&frack* those are really gorgeous.

today i worn my Sterling Silver Flat Ball Studs


----------



## frick&frack

lily25 said:


> I want!


^thank you!




Spendaholic said:


> ^^^*frick&frack* those are really gorgeous.
> 
> today i worn my Sterling Silver Flat Ball Studs


^thank you!  your earrings are cool...I've never seen flat buttons like that...they look like they're still a little domed rather than completely flat.  is that right?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

18k white gold diamond earrings...totally inappropriate for day, but I love them!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! your earrings are cool...I've never seen flat buttons like that...they look like they're still a little domed rather than completely flat. is that right?


 
*frick&frack* - they are kinda domed, this is a picture to show a side view. its like the ball was chopped in half (if im saying that right)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Those are awesome!


frick&frack said:


> sapphire huggies


----------



## baby&melovelv

diamond studs, basket setting (white gold).  .75 each.  Present from my parents for getting my master's.


----------



## Bri 333

Wow, another no earring day. I haven't gone out much this week, lol.


----------



## jperiwinkle

my chanels


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - they are kinda domed, this is a picture to show a side view. its like the ball was chopped in half (if im saying that right)


^they look just how I thought they would...very nice!




AntiqueShopper said:


> Those are awesome!


^thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

simple 14k WG pearl drops


----------



## Kitsunegrl

RLM Studio Sterling Goddess Earrings


----------



## lovely_bag

the ones I bought today at Swarovski:
http://www.swarovski-crystallized.c...-earrings/P_0392_381_087020_D203?page=1&pos=1

i love them!!!
I actually only wore them when I was trying them on.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Those are cute.  You have to post a modelling pic!


----------



## aclineo

House of Harlow tribal drop earrings (the blue ones)


----------



## Spendaholic

today again i worn my Sterling Silver Flat Ball Studs
picture taken today in natural light.





*frick&frack* - thank you.


----------



## lovely_bag

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^Those are cute.  You have to post a modelling pic!


thank you Kitsunegrl! the SA was also cute, a bit chubby with a mustache!! have never met such an untypical male SA in a jewelry store. But is was excellent! Could answer all my questions. 
I will post modelling pics tomorrow. What actually works perfect for this thread, because they will be my earings I "wear today" tomorrow.


----------



## sassc

frick&frack said:


> lol...thanks ladies! my favorite thing about these earrings: they're reversible...tsavorite garnet on the other side!


 
Ooo can we see a pic of the other side?  The sapphire side is sooo pretty!
I wore my diamond in/out hoops with my diamond pendant 2nd picture 2nd necklace from left
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/diamond earrings/tpfjewels005.jpg
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/necklaces/tiffyurmripkabaubles019.jpg


----------



## Bri 333

Christian Dior Butterfly earrings


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Nice!


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks. I love Dior earrings. These are my only pair but I'm hoping to get more


----------



## JeanGranger

i dont know if you can see? but i was wearing my chanel earrings


----------



## sbelle

Love your sapphire huggies!


----------



## sbelle

these by Cathy Waterman


----------



## frick&frack

sassc said:


> Ooo can we see a pic of the other side? The sapphire side is sooo pretty!
> I wore my diamond in/out hoops with my diamond pendant 2nd picture 2nd necklace from left
> http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/diamond earrings/tpfjewels005.jpg
> http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/necklaces/tiffyurmripkabaubles019.jpg


 
thank you & yes, I'll take a picture of the tsavorite side.  beautiful pieces you're wearing today!


----------



## frick&frack

so pretty!!!  are they RG?



Bri 333 said:


> Christian Dior Butterfly earrings


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!



sbelle said:


> Love your sapphire huggies!


----------



## Bethc

my new VCA Perlee medium hoops in RG


----------



## frick&frack

approx 4cttw madagascar sapphire studs


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^  those are some shocking pinks love them.

yesturday by sterling silver flat balls.





today its a non-earring wearing day.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Simple platinum hoops today


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (monday)

pearl studs


----------



## Spendaholic

today was a non-earring wearing day.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

9 mm pearl studs.


----------



## frick&frack

I forgot to wear earrings today!


----------



## jollywa

Today I wore my Black Hills Gold hoops.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Would love to see!  

Nothing for me today...


----------



## Spendaholic

today was again a non-earring wearing day.


----------



## sbelle

I couldn't find a bigger picture of these and it is too dark in my house now to take a picture.  These are Gurhan black onyx heart earrings.


----------



## jollywa

Today I am wearing a new pair of Givenchy silver half-hoop studs. I love them!


----------



## frick&frack

wore tsavorite pave huggies yesterday (reverse of the sapphire)


----------



## noon

diamond studs today.


----------



## frick&frack

coconut wood & sterling silver


----------



## noon

Diamond studs again.


----------



## sassc

frick&frack said:


> wore tsavorite pave huggies yesterday (reverse of the sapphire)


 Gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aquarius4u




----------



## lily25

Alhambra MOP clips.


----------



## frick&frack

sassc said:


> Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


^you're welcome! 




lily25 said:


> Alhambra MOP clips.


^these look fantastic on you!!!  perfect with your hair!


----------



## lily25

They do look good with dark hair  they help lighten up the face a bit.


----------



## Bri 333

Nice! I LOVE VCA. 




lily25 said:


> Alhambra MOP clips.


----------



## Bri 333

No earring day today


----------



## loves

very pretty lily!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

loves said:


> very pretty lily!


 
Lily- I love your earrings!


Loves- I love your avatar.  I think, at times, I consume as many cookies as cookie monster- lol!


----------



## Spendaholic

I'm loving everyones earrings.

on Thursday i wore my *Large Stering Silver Cross Kisses*, by Diana Porter.






http://www.dianaporter.co.uk/product.php/258/71/xs_lge_sl

Friday & Sunday - non-earring wearing day.
Saturday - i wore my Large Sterling Silver Cross Kisses again.


----------



## skyqueen

lily25 said:


> They do look good with dark hair  they help lighten up the face a bit.


 Stunning, Miss Lily!


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

Monday was a non-earring wearing day.
Tuesday i wore again my Large Sterling Silver Cross Kisses.
Today (wednesday) is again a non-earring wearing day.


----------



## frick&frack

^love those earrings!


silver tahitian pearls


----------



## Bri 333

No earring day today


----------



## Kitsunegrl

18k satin finish hoop earrings


----------



## frick&frack




----------



## Bri 333

Another no earring day


----------



## Spendaholic

*frick&frack* - thank you, i love your tahitian pearls.

Today (friday) is again a non-earring wearing day.



frick&frack said:


> ^love those earrings!
> silver tahitian pearls


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Inspired by all the pretty pearls!

18k diamond and gold South Sea Pearls


----------



## Bri 333

Another no earring day


----------



## Spendaholic

Today i'm wearing my *Sterling Silver Flat Balls*.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - thank you, i love your tahitian pearls.


^thank you!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Inspired by all the pretty pearls!
> 
> 18k diamond and gold South Sea Pearls


^stunning earrings!!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

One of my favorite pairs.....white gold with pave diamond hoops


----------



## sbelle

^ so pretty



I'm wearing Roberto Coin roman nights -- black sapphires and white diamonds


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> One of my favorite pairs.....white gold with pave diamond hoops


^beautiful!




sbelle said:


> I'm wearing Roberto Coin roman nights -- black sapphires and white diamonds


^cool hoops!


----------



## frick&frack

wore my black tahitian pearl drops to dinner last night


----------



## Kitsunegrl

sbelle-love those Roberto Coins!

frick&frack-i'll bet you have an amazing collection of earrings.  Earrings are my favorite piece of jewelry.


----------



## canyongirl

sbelle said:


> ^ so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Roberto Coin roman nights -- black sapphires and white diamonds



Amazingly GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## einseine

Kitsunegrl said:


> Inspired by all the pretty pearls!
> 
> 18k diamond and gold South Sea Pearls


 
Love your earrings.  Beautiful pieces!  18K satin finish earrings, too!


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> ^ so pretty
> I'm wearing Roberto Coin roman nights -- black sapphires and white diamonds


 
sbelle, I have noticed you have many beautifully designed earrings!  All of them are very nice!


----------



## einseine

frick&frack said:


> wore my black tahitian pearl drops to dinner last night


 
Oh! This one is especially gorgeous!!!  You wore them for a dinner!!  I understand.


----------



## noon

Diamond studs


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> frick&frack-i'll bet you have an amazing collection of earrings. Earrings are my favorite piece of jewelry.


^thanks, I do love jewelry!  rings are my favorite. 




einseine said:


> Oh! This one is especially gorgeous!!! You wore them for a dinner!! I understand.


thank you!  SO took me out for a nice dinner on saturday.


----------



## solange

This is kind of my uniform earring look. I do change it, but this is my regular style.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^pretty!

cz studs by Tacori for Diamonique today.  pictures totally sucked.


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful, classic...you can't beat pearls!



solange said:


> This is kind of my uniform earring look. I do change it, but this is my regular style.


----------



## frick&frack

WG diamond hoops today


----------



## Bri 333

These are gorgeous!!! Love the black and white look.




sbelle said:


> ^ so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Roberto Coin roman nights -- black sapphires and white diamonds


 

ooooh, me likey.These are one of my faves 





frick&frack said:


> WG diamond hoops today


----------



## einseine

O!M!G! Your diamond hoops!!! fric&frack!
but you did not wear them for a SPECIAL dinner. hmm, the peal errings are way more elegant.  NICE!


----------



## Spendaholic

*Sunday* - was a non-earring wearing day.
*Monday* - i wore my *Sterling Silver Hammered & Diamond Cut Round Disc Drops*





*Today (Tuesday)* - non-earring wearing day.

*Im Loving Everyones Earrings Thank you For Sharing*.


----------



## frick&frack

Bri 333 said:


> ooooh, me likey.These are one of my faves


^thank you!




einseine said:


> O!M!G! Your diamond hoops!!! fric&frack!
> but you did not wear them for a SPECIAL dinner. hmm, the peal errings are way more elegant. NICE!


lol...thanks!  no_ offense to anyone_, but I don't think diamonds are special.  they're not rare, just controlled.  to me, pearls are WAY more special, so they're definitely my choice for a special evening!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^I love them all, but I live very casually so I mix my fancy jewelry with t-shirts & jeans!

Spendaholic-are your hoops Trollbead earrings?  They came out with a line with a similar style, but changeable charms.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

14k emerald/diamond clips.  Trying to decide if I like them, love the emeralds but I don't know about the design.  My mom purchased them in the 80's and recently gave them to me.


----------



## solange

Sterling silver threaders today.






Wow... my head looks funny.


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^I love them all, but I live very casually so I mix my fancy jewelry with t-shirts & jeans!


^I do the same!




Kitsunegrl said:


> 14k emerald/diamond clips. Trying to decide if I like them, love the emeralds but I don't know about the design. My mom purchased them in the 80's and recently gave them to me.


^I definitely like them! 




solange said:


> Sterling silver threaders today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... my head looks funny.


^pretty...love your pearls.


----------



## solange

frick&frack said:


> ^pretty...love your pearls.



Thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

vintage lucite


----------



## jollywa

frick&frack said:


> vintage lucite



I want to go shopping with you sometime, Frick 'N Frack. Gorgeous earrings, those!


----------



## frick&frack

haha...thanks!  january or february would probably a great time for you to come down & shop 



jollywa said:


> I want to go shopping with you sometime, Frick 'N Frack. Gorgeous earrings, those!


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> Spendaholic-are your hoops Trollbead earrings? They came out with a line with a similar style, but changeable charms.


 
*Kitsunegrl* - sadly i've never heard of Trollbead, my earrings all but a few were purchased from Rock Lobster Jewellery near to me.
My earrings are solid and i'm unable to change anything on them. I've just taken a look at the Trollbead website and they are very similar.
I will take a side view picture later today. (upload picture tomorrow).


----------



## PurseXaXholic

9mm Pearl Studs. As I do every day.


----------



## frick&frack

sterling hoops


----------



## Spendaholic

yesturday i wore my Sterling Silver Hammered & Diamond Cut Round Disc Drops





Today was a non-earring wearing day 
(i will take a side view picture tomorrow).


----------



## frick&frack

wore these yesterday (saturday)


----------



## Spendaholic

Today (Sunday)
i wore these again.


----------



## FashionLawyer

Van Cleef & Arpels Frivole White gold with pave diamonds

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## solange

Lol. I'm having too much fun with these pictures. The earrings are black pearl studs. The picture seems to have erased my jaw from the photo. I'm having too much fun with these funhouse photo results!


----------



## frick&frack

FashionLawyer said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels Frivole White gold with pave diamonds
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


^beautiful!




solange said:


> Lol. I'm having too much fun with these pictures. The earrings are black pearl studs. The picture seems to have erased my jaw from the photo. I'm having too much fun with these funhouse photo results!


^just lovely!  I wore black pearls yesterday.


----------



## frick&frack

monday: no earrings

sunday: black tahitian pearls


----------



## solange

Beautiful pearls!

Yesterday's look was black pearls in back and silver and lapis earrings in front:


----------



## frick&frack

studs


----------



## Spendaholic

Since The 12th I've Been Wearing These.
These Were My Wedding Present From My DH.

*Diana Porter - Etched 'AND ON' Sterling Silver 22ct Yellow Gold Etching Small Half Hoops Studs*
http://www.dianaporter.co.uk/product.php/240/69/ah_sl














They Match My Wedding Ring/Band


----------



## frick&frack

^I  those!!!  so much more with the special significance.





hoops


----------



## Spendaholic

*frick&frack* - i love them, i dont wear them much because they are my wedding present from my DH, but im going threw my jewellery box wearing everything before i go in on friday.

Today is a Non-earring wearing day.


----------



## frick&frack

^that's a great idea!  jewelry really makes me feel good.  I'm thinking about you...





wore these coconut wood earrings again


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^  

Today Im Wearing Again My *Diana Porter 'AND ON' Mini Half Hoops *


----------



## solange

These might be my new favorites. I think they are. Love them!






...and with some swinging action and more light...


----------



## lily25

My new earrings!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Those are cute!  



lily25 said:


> My new earrings!!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Solange & Lily25-love the pearls & birds!  Can you share the maker and specs?


----------



## Spendaholic

lily25 - im loving the birds.

Today i'm wearing again my Diana Porter - 'AND ON'


----------



## sbelle

I have not mastered the self-potrait of earrings. Using my iphone, this was the best I could do!

Penny Preville Aquamarine with Diamonds








When I got these a few years ago my dd's started calling them my Princess Diana earrings.  To them, they looked like the sapphire ones Princess Diana used to wear.  Of course they don't look like them as you can see in the picture below.  But the name stuck and now the whole family calls them my "Princess Di" earrings.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Beautiful earrings, Sbelle.  I just found out that one of my local jewelers carries the Penny Preville line.  I will have to go check it out!


----------



## lily25

Kitsunegrl said:


> Solange & Lily25-love the pearls & birds!  Can you share the maker and specs?



No specs to share really, as they are not real gold or pearls , but they are awfully cute. Got them from this e shop => http://www.anusha.co.uk/product.cfm?id=2766&p=1


----------



## solange

Kitsunegrl said:


> Solange & Lily25-love the pearls & birds!  Can you share the maker and specs?



Those birds are so cute!

Mine were a gift, so info's limited, but they're sterling silver and freshwater pearl. Pearls are about 7mm, the dangles at least. The top pearls might be a smidge smaller.  I'm in love with this pair...


----------



## frick&frack

solange said:


> These might be my new favorites. I think they are. Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and with some swinging action and more light...


^so feminine!!! 




lily25 said:


> My new earrings!!!


^they're beautiful...congratulations!


----------



## frick&frack

gorgeous earrings!  & a cute story too



sbelle said:


> I have not mastered the self-potrait of earrings. Using my iphone, this was the best I could do!
> 
> Penny Preville Aquamarine with Diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got these a few years ago my dd's started calling them my Princess Diana earrings. To them, they looked like the sapphire ones Princess Diana used to wear. Of course they don't look like them as you can see in the picture below. But the name stuck and now the whole family calls them my "Princess Di" earrings.


----------



## solange

frick&frack said:


> ^so feminine!!!



Thanks! I love seeing all yours.


----------



## solange

bleh..double post


----------



## lily25

I have to make a correction...  The earrings have natural seed pearls. I guess they were real after all. LOL!!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Plumeria 14k earrings...bad pic!


----------



## Spendaholic

today was a non-earring wearing day.


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## frick&frack

^you have a nice collection of chanel jewelry




Kitsunegrl said:


> Plumeria 14k earrings...bad pic!


^love these...so delicate!  they look higher than 14K in this pic.





wore pine cones today


----------



## lily25

Mai1981 love the pink enamel earrings! Everything is very cute!

frick&frack those pine cones rock!!!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!



lily25 said:


> frick&frack those pine cones rock!!!


----------



## sbelle

Super black vintage alhambra ear clips


----------



## AntiqueShopper

- Those are awesome!



sbelle said:


> Super black vintage alhambra ear clips


----------



## Spendaholic

Today was again another non-earring wearing day.

I'm loving everyones earrings.


----------



## Spendaholic

Today (21st) Until the 28th i will be wearing these.

My *Diana Porter Small Hearts Sterling Silver (8mm).*


----------



## solange

Spendaholic said:


> Today (21st) Until the 28th i will be wearing these.
> 
> My *Diana Porter Small Hearts Sterling Silver (8mm).*



Aww... how darling!


----------



## mrs moulds

Still wearing the same old earrings that I got for my birthday; White gold, 2.0 ct on french wires.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sterling silver Tiffany notes- round drops


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Tiffany 18k Peretti Mesh with diamond...older style.


----------



## risingsun

I have two piercings in each ear.  I change off between my two sets of diamond studs, each pair is .82 ctw [1.64 ctw per ear] or one stud and my HOF diamond drop earrings.  I wouldn't mind going larger on the studs, but my ears can't seem to tolerate large studs.  That's why I chose the drop earrings.  I'm very glad I did!


----------



## frick&frack

sbelle said:


> Super black vintage alhambra ear clips


^they look great on you!




Spendaholic said:


> Today (21st) Until the 28th i will be wearing these.
> 
> My *Diana Porter Small Hearts Sterling Silver (8mm).*


^so sweet!  you have the best earrings!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Tiffany 18k Peretti Mesh with diamond...older style.


^very elegant...I love dangly earrings!


----------



## frick&frack

sapphire studs


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^love the size of these!  What mm are they?


----------



## frick&frack

^they're about 8mm...around 4cttw



sleeping beauty turquoise & silver enamel


----------



## sbelle

Love these!!


----------



## frick&frack

pave I/O hoops


----------



## sbelle

I cannot get good pictures on my Iphone, but you'll get the idea.  My Gurhan splash earrings


----------



## Kitsunegrl

frick&frack-those in/out earrings look like mine.  Are they 1.35 or so tcw?

I like those splash earrings, sbelle!


----------



## Contessa

Swarovski blue hyacinth earrings from their Fashion "under the blue" collection


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany notes- drop circle earrings


----------



## kat99

Tiffany Garden earrings:


----------



## sbelle

kat99 said:


> Tiffany Garden earrings:
> 
> 201.net/news/2009/12/tiffany3-WEB.jpg





frick&frack said:


> pave I/O hoops




So pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

kat99 said:


> Tiffany Garden earrings:


^beautiful!




sbelle said:


> So pretty!


^thank you!




no earrings today...working from home


----------



## sbelle

Anthony Nak earrings.  Unfortunately, they closed their business last year.


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> frick&frack-those in/out earrings look like mine. Are they 1.35 or so tcw?


 
I think they're closer to 2cttw, so they're very similar to yours.  I'll have to get a modeling pic...


----------



## sbelle

Roberto Coin.  If the Iphone took better pictures you'd be able to see the teeny tiny ruby he puts in every piece.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^OMG I love these earrings, Sbelle!  
I just got the Roberto Coin fleur de lis pendant this year and I love the hidden ruby.  I feel so special & exclusive when I wear it.  (I'm a dork).


----------



## Spendaholic

*frick&frack*.

Im still wearing the same earrings,
Diana Porter Small Sterling Silver Hearts.





 everyone for sharing your earrings.


----------



## True*Fidelity

My go-to earrings ;
a gift from my beloved, late Mom


----------



## chloe_chea

sbelle said:


> I have not mastered the self-potrait of earrings. Using my iphone, this was the best I could do!
> 
> Penny Preville Aquamarine with Diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got these a few years ago my dd's started calling them my Princess Diana earrings.  To them, they looked like the sapphire ones Princess Diana used to wear.  Of course they don't look like them as you can see in the picture below.  But the name stuck and now the whole family calls them my "Princess Di" earrings.



sbelle I LOVE your earrings =) very princess di indeed


----------



## chloe_chea

I wore my vintage Karl Lagerfeld clip-on 18k gold earrings today. These were passed down by my mom who owned them from over 25 years ago.


----------



## Spendaholic

*chloe_chea* - i like the earrings, its nice that they were your mums.



chloe_chea said:


> I wore my vintage Karl Lagerfeld clip-on 18k gold earrings today. These were passed down by my mom who owned them from over 25 years ago.


 

Todays is a non-earring wearing day.


----------



## chloe_chea

Thank you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My brand new Paloma Picasso Rose Gold Hammer Hoop Earrings in size small!  I think I am in love with them!   They make me feel like I am on 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+4-c+288189-r+101287464-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## chloe_chea

David Yurman Hematite Albion Earrings


----------



## sneezz

Tiffany Paloma Picasso X earrings in white gold:


----------



## Spendaholic

today again im wearing my *Diana Porter Small Sterling Silver Hearts*.


----------



## Spendaholic

today (Sunday 31st) is a Non-Earring Wearing Day.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Today I wore my Tiffany Notes earrings.

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+13-c+288158-r+101287464-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## frick&frack

True*Fidelity said:


> My go-to earrings ;
> a gift from my beloved, late Mom


^beautiful classics...made special because of the sentiment!




chloe_chea said:


> I wore my vintage Karl Lagerfeld clip-on 18k gold earrings today. These were passed down by my mom who owned them from over 25 years ago.


^very cool!




AntiqueShopper said:


> My brand new Paloma Picasso Rose Gold Hammer Hoop Earrings in size small! I think I am in love with them!  They make me feel like I am on
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+4-c+288189-r+101287464-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


^ RG!!!




chloe_chea said:


> David Yurman Hematite Albion Earrings


^these look great...I love the color of hematite!




sneezz said:


> Tiffany Paloma Picasso X earrings in white gold:


^I just love these!




AntiqueShopper said:


> Today I wore my Tiffany Notes earrings.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+13-c+288158-r+101287464-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


^very nice!  you have a big tiffany collection, huh?


----------



## Nieners

(but with gold)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Yeah, I have a pretty big size Tiffany collection (around 60 pieces- not exactly sure- most are silver, some gold, and few diamonds (5 necklaces, ering, wedding band, antique ring (with an emerald and 2 diamonds) and antique earrings- hope to get some more one day- ), and 2 watches)



frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful classics...made special because of the sentiment!
> 
> 
> 
> ^very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ^ RG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^these look great...I love the color of hematite!
> 
> 
> 
> ^I just love these!
> 
> 
> 
> ^very nice! you have a big tiffany collection, huh?


----------



## Spendaholic

1st & 2nd Nov, non-earring wearing days.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Paloma Picasso Hammered Rose Gold Hoops


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^do you have a modelling pic?  I wish Tiffany would show modelling pics!


----------



## Spendaholic

Today is again another Non-Wearing Earring Day.


----------



## sbelle

Marco Bicego Acapulco earrings


----------



## Spendaholic

Today im wearing my *Sterling Silver Open Flowers*.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

14k pearl & ruby earrings from the early 1990s!


----------



## frick&frack

^GORGEOUS!!!!!




no earrings for me today...cleaning...


----------



## Spendaholic

Today i wore my *Small Sterling Silver Hearts by Diana Porter*.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

None as of yet- day is not over though


----------



## mrs moulds

None right now....


----------



## alatrop

I wear the same pearl studs every single day.


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday i was wearing my Sterling Silver Open Flowers






Today is a Non-Earring wearing day.


----------



## frick&frack

no earring yesterday or today...I'm sick...been sleeping all day


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^feel better!  I always look forward to your earring posts!


----------



## mrs moulds

Well, I was wearing some cheap, silver colored large hoops, however, I just realized that I just lost one. So, now, none...


----------



## sbelle

Marco Bicego


----------



## Nelmi

Sbelle I love all of your earrings!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> no earring yesterday or today...I'm sick...been sleeping all day


 
*frick&frack* -   I hope your feeling better soon.

Today i wore again my Sterling Silver Open Flowers.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

frick&frack said:


> no earring yesterday or today...I'm sick...been sleeping all day


 
Feel better!


----------



## twin53

my 2cttw diamond studs


----------



## Spendaholic

Today I Wore My Sterling Silver Flat Balls.


----------



## Spendaholic

today is sadly a non-earring wearing day.


----------



## designerdiva40

White gold diamond Gucci earings in the shape of a G.


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^feel better! I always look forward to your earring posts!


 


Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* -   I hope your feeling better soon.


 


AntiqueShopper said:


> Feel better!


 
thanks ladies! 

I'm feeling better, so I'll definitely have earring pics later today


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^^*frick&frack* -   it's great news your feeling better.

today again im wearing my Open Flowers.






I really need some new earrings. (heres to christmas)


----------



## windycityaj

sterling silver hoops.


----------



## Spendaholic

today i was again wearing my Open Flowers.


----------



## Spendaholic

today was a stay-at-home day so im not wearring any earring.


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

I'm still wearing my Open Flowers, 
(i do have some new earrings coming for christmas )


----------



## restricter

Hermes 18K medor stud earrings.


----------



## Spendaholic

Everyone has :coolpics: Please keep them coming  for sharing.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Barbara Bixby silver & 18k pear hoops


----------



## Shobby

Spendaholic said:


> Today For My Brothers Surprise 30th Birthday Party, I Wore My *Rough* *Design Sterling Silver Chunky Heart Studs With Gold Mini Balls*.



simple and so cute!!


----------



## sbelle

*kitsunegr*l -- love your Barbara Bixby!


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> Barbara Bixby silver & 18k pear hoops


^SERIOUSLY FABULOUS earrings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  also, love your siggy! 






wore these south sea pearls yesterday


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^those are real beauties!  I am really feeling the pearls right now.


----------



## frick&frack

^thank you!  I really love pearls


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Love them!



frick&frack said:


> ^SERIOUSLY FABULOUS earrings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! also, love your siggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wore these south sea pearls yesterday


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!



AntiqueShopper said:


> Love them!


----------



## sbelle

These just arrived today and I put them on immediately!

Some more Gurhans...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Those have a very Etruscan feel to them!


----------



## Spendaholic

Shobby said:


> simple and so cute!!


 
*Shobby* -  i  these so much, i shuld wear them more but sadly i dont.


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> Barbara Bixby silver & 18k pear hoops


 
*Kitsunegrl* - I'm really liking these, they are so different & Super Cute.


----------



## Spendaholic

*frick&frack* -   these - They are some serious pearl bling. 



frick&frack said:


> wore these south sea pearls yesterday


----------



## Spendaholic

*sbelle* - They are super cute & a great everyday earring. 



sbelle said:


> These just arrived today and I put them on immediately!
> Some more Gurhans...


----------



## Spendaholic

For the last 2 days i've been wearing the same earrings, I really do need to change them.

My Open Flowers.


----------



## nomorerack

i always wear diamond studs,..


----------



## frick&frack

thank you! 



Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* -   these - They are some serious pearl bling.


----------



## Spendaholic

*frick&frack*.

I got my new christmas earrings today - I have 37 days and counting until i can wear them.
I will be wearing them on New Years Eve for a friends party, so until then im wearing.

My Sterling Silver Open Hearts with 1 Diamond Today.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^pretty!  I've always wanted to see them on an actual ear!


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^pretty! I've always wanted to see them on an actual ear!


 
*Kitsunegrl* -  i love these so much, my DH just got me for christmas a necklace to make the earrings, in 37 days i will update a picture with the necklace & earrings.


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday i wore my Open Hearts with 1 Diamond.
Today i was wearng again my Open Flowers.


----------



## sbelle

these mother of pearl Ippolita earrings


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Those look so ethereal!


----------



## Nelmi

Sbelle - Is there any way we could get a modeling pic of those?  I am seriously in love with your collection


----------



## sbelle

^Thank you!  I've only had my ears pierced for 6 years, so I had a lot of catching up to do!

I have this picture, but the mop doesn't look right--it's picked up the color of my sweater.  I have such a hard time taking pictures!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

sbelle said:


> ^Thank you!  I've only had my ears pierced for 6 years, so I had a lot of catching up to do!
> 
> I have this picture, but the mop doesn't look right--it's picked up the color of my sweater.  I have such a hard time taking pictures!



You always have such beautiful earrings, especially your vca. Gorgy!


----------



## Nelmi

Thanks Sbelle - they look beautiful on you   I would post mine, but they are just studs - I need to start a collection like that!


----------



## Spendaholic

*sbelle* - i'm really liking them, so different & you take great pictures.

Today sadly is a non-earring wearing day.


----------



## frick&frack

spendaholic--  can't wait to see your christmas earrings!!!



today I wore WG diamond I/O hoops


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany and Co Frank Gehry Axis studs- http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...page=1&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=79&ty=79


----------



## frick&frack

^WOW...those are super cool!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> spendaholic-- can't wait to see your christmas earrings!!!
> today I wore WG diamond I/O hoops


 
*frick&frack* - I can't wait to wear them , I was also able to get another pair of stud earrings for christmas.  They aren't much but they are what i wanted.
I'm really liking the Diamond Hoops.

Today i'm wearing again my Open Flowers.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Hi Ladies! This is my first time posting in this thread and just wanted to say how much I admire all your beautiful earrings. I usually wear my diamond earrings or pearls but today I am wearing my new Van Cleef and Arpels Sweet Alhambra yg onyx earrings. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^very pretty!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

_Kitsunegrl_: Thank you


----------



## Kitsunegrl

14k "Etruscan"  style hoops


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Frank Gehry Axis Diamond studs


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I can't wait to wear them , I was also able to get another pair of stud earrings for christmas.  They aren't much but they are what i wanted.
> I'm really liking the Diamond Hoops.
> 
> Today i'm wearing again my Open Flowers.


^thank you!  sounds like you'll have a merry christmas! 




Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Hi Ladies! This is my first time posting in this thread and just wanted to say how much I admire all your beautiful earrings. I usually wear my diamond earrings or pearls but today I am wearing my new Van Cleef and Arpels Sweet Alhambra yg onyx earrings. Thanks for letting me share


^very pretty classics!




Kitsunegrl said:


> 14k "Etruscan"  style hoops


^these are so cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## HauteMama

I just found a pair of small diamond hoops, .25 ctw each earring in 14K yellow gold on clearance at my local jewelers. He gave me an additional 15% off because my dh and I go there often. The quality of the diamonds is not super-high, but they are quite sparkly and I view them more as nice costume pieces than fine jewelry anyway. But they're a fun change of pace.


----------



## frick&frack

^congratulations!



today's earrings: wood & banana leaf


----------



## Spendaholic

Sorry i've not up-dated this thread, busy couple of days.

Yesturday and Today 've been wearing my Diamond Cut Half Hoops.


----------



## Blingaddict

Sbelle.. You have a beautiful earring collection. I love love the mother of pearl pair.


----------



## Spendaholic

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Hi Ladies! This is my first time posting in this thread and just wanted to say how much I admire all your beautiful earrings. I usually wear my diamond earrings or pearls but today I am wearing my new Van Cleef and Arpels Sweet Alhambra yg onyx earrings. Thanks for letting me share


 
*Ilovehandbags27* - i'm really liking your Van Cleeg & Arples Sweet Alhambra YG Onyx Earrings. They are so different. 
And welcome to the thread.

Today im not wearing any earrings but yesturday i wore again my diamond cut half hoops.


----------



## Theren

just found this thread and im an earring fiend!!! Heres my trying to catch up (I know I know i have a lot of holes in my ears.. 11 to be exact)


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^I love the pearl earring!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Frank Gehry Axis Earrings-


----------



## Theren

Those are soo cool!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Theren said:


> Those are soo cool!


 
Thank you for the compliment.  I love Frank Gehry's items; they are very different.


----------



## Spendaholic

Theren said:


> just found this thread and im an earring fiend!!! Heres my trying to catch up (I know I know i have a lot of holes in my ears.. 11 to be exact)


 
*Theren* - Im really liking the purples in the top picture.


----------



## Spendaholic

AntiqueShopper said:


> Frank Gehry Axis Earrings-


 
*AntiqueShopper* - I'm really liking the Frank Gehry Axis Earrings they are so different. 

Today sadly im not wearing any earrings. I have nowhere to go.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Spendaholic said:


> *AntiqueShopper* - I'm really liking the Frank Gehry Axis Earrings they are so different.
> 
> Today sadly im not wearing any earrings. I have nowhere to go.


 

Thank you!  BTW- Who says you need somewhere to go to put on jewelry.  I could be sick in bed and I always have jewelry on.  It makes me feel better .  So, put on your favorite earrings and roll up on the couch with a cup of cocoa and your favorite movie.


----------



## Theren

Spendaholic said:


> *Theren* - Im really liking the purples in the top picture.



Thank you! I got these about 5 years ago and honestly have no idea where lol!


----------



## Candice0985

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  BTW- Who says you need somewhere to go to put on jewelry.  I could be sick in bed and I always have jewelry on.  It makes me feel better .  So, put on your favorite earrings and roll up on the couch with a cup of cocoa and your favorite movie.


I agree, I think it was frick&Frack that said when she's sick in bed she wears her most extravagant jewellery because it makes her feels better. I love that!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

AntiqueShopper said:


> Frank Gehry Axis Earrings-


These look beautiful on you! Absolutely amazing design!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Thank you, Ilovehandbags27.

Today- Tiffany Notes-


----------



## frick&frack

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  BTW- Who says you need somewhere to go to put on jewelry.  I could be sick in bed and I always have jewelry on.  It makes me feel better .  So, put on your favorite earrings and roll up on the couch with a cup of cocoa and your favorite movie.





Candice0985 said:


> I agree, I think it was frick&Frack that said when she's sick in bed she wears her most extravagant jewellery because it makes her feels better. I love that!


^^ ^  




AntiqueShopper said:


> Frank Gehry Axis Earrings-


^outstanding...even prettier on!  you're making me want these...




AntiqueShopper said:


> Today- Tiffany Notes-


^so cool!


----------



## frick&frack

pink pearls today


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Those earrings are beautiful!  How big are they?



frick&frack said:


> pink pearls today


----------



## AntiqueShopper

frick&frack said:


> ^^ ^
> 
> 
> 
> ^outstanding...even prettier on! you're making me want these...
> 
> 
> 
> ^so cool!


 
Thank you for the compliments on both earrings.


----------



## frick&frack

AntiqueShopper said:


> Those earrings are beautiful!  How big are they?



thank you!  they're about 10mm...my favorite size for pearl studs


----------



## Spendaholic

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you! BTW- Who says you need somewhere to go to put on jewelry. I could be sick in bed and I always have jewelry on. It makes me feel better . So, put on your favorite earrings and roll up on the couch with a cup of cocoa and your favorite movie.


 
 I wish i could when im sick i always end up falling asleepy. 



AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you, Ilovehandbags27.
> 
> Today- Tiffany Notes-


 
Im loving these Tiffanys. 



frick&frack said:


> pink pearls today


 
I'm  these, i have my eye on some 8mm pink pearls.


----------



## Spendaholic

Today DH & I  did some christmas shopping so im wearing these Today. 

Diana Porter 'And On' Studs.


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!  I can't recommend pearl studs enough...they make me feel so pretty!



Spendaholic said:


> I'm  these, i have my eye on some 8mm pink pearls.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Spendaholic said:


> I wish i could when im sick i always end up falling asleepy.
> 
> 
> 
> Im loving these Tiffanys.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm  these, i have my eye on some 8mm pink pearls.


 
Thank you for the compliment.  I love the Notes line.  They are bold and classic.


----------



## clu13

My new 10mm pearls that I got in Antigua Saturday!


----------



## frick&frack

^show us a pic!


----------



## Theren

I havent worn any earrings other than my staple studs and hoops the last couple of days.


----------



## sbelle

I really like this thread -- I love seeing what everyone is wearing!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> thank you! I can't recommend pearl studs enough...they make me feel so pretty!


 
 I'm thinking if getting them after christmas OR maybe a christmas present to myself  I've been given a money off voucher (too many purchases).



AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I love the Notes line. They are bold and classic.


 
I was looking on the Tiffany website last night & they have some great new designs.



clu13 said:


> My new 10mm pearls that I got in Antigua Saturday!


 
I would love to see a picture.


----------



## Spendaholic

today was sadly a non-wearing earring day.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Spendaholic said:


> today was sadly a non-wearing earring day.


 
No day should go without earrings !  When you go home, put on your favorite pair.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Spendaholic said:


> I'm thinking if getting them after christmas OR maybe a christmas present to myself  I've been given a money off voucher (too many purchases).
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking on the Tiffany website last night & they have some great new designs.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a picture.


 
Tiffany definately has some beautiful pieces.


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^ I'm already at home, its 7.26pm and im watching my love of ncis re-runs (road kill episode).

I was woundering what do you all think of these (they are the Pink Pearls im thinking of getting)
http://www.piajewellery.com/product-Pia-Pink-Tipple-Earrings-3439/
Please Be Honest.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Spendaholic said:


> ^^^ I'm already at home, its 7.26pm and im watching my love of ncis re-runs (road kill episode).
> 
> I was woundering what do you all think of these (they are the Pink Pearls im thinking of getting)
> http://www.piajewellery.com/product-Pia-Pink-Tipple-Earrings-3439/
> Please Be Honest.


 
They look like they have been enhanced.  You can get many natural pearls in a similar color without the enhancement.  These are not enhanced and many purse forum members use this site.
http://www.pearlparadise.com/7580-m...hadama-Freshwater-Pearl-Stud-Earrings773.aspx


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Here is another pair from the website- http://www.pearlparadise.com/6570-mm-Pink-to-Peach-Freshwater-Pearl-Stud-Earrings1624.aspx


----------



## Kitsunegrl

18k Italian "Gypsy" earrings....they're 20 years old!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> 18k Italian "Gypsy" earrings....they're 20 years old!


 Very cool!


Frank Gehry Axis earrings again


----------



## Spendaholic

AntiqueShopper said:


> They look like they have been enhanced. You can get many natural pearls in a similar color without the enhancement. These are not enhanced and many purse forum members use this site.
> http://www.pearlparadise.com/7580-m...hadama-Freshwater-Pearl-Stud-Earrings773.aspx


 


AntiqueShopper said:


> Here is another pair from the website- http://www.pearlparadise.com/6570-mm-Pink-to-Peach-Freshwater-Pearl-Stud-Earrings1624.aspx


 
 for these, I'm liking the enhanced ones. There are like the ones in the second link. 
The ones in the first link have a copper colour to them, not so pink.


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> 18k Italian "Gypsy" earrings....they're 20 years old!


 
I'm really liking these & they don't look 20yrs old.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> ^^^ I'm already at home, its 7.26pm and im watching my love of ncis re-runs (road kill episode).
> 
> I was woundering what do you all think of these (they are the Pink Pearls im thinking of getting)
> http://www.piajewellery.com/product-Pia-Pink-Tipple-Earrings-3439/
> Please Be Honest.


^they look like they're button shaped...which is not round.  they're more like the shape of a donut without the hole in the middle...flattened on top.  they also are not matched in color...one is peachy & one is pinky.  I wouldn't buy them.




AntiqueShopper said:


> They look like they have been enhanced.  You can get many natural pearls in a similar color without the enhancement.  These are not enhanced and many purse forum members use this site.
> http://www.pearlparadise.com/7580-m...hadama-Freshwater-Pearl-Stud-Earrings773.aspx


^these are a much better choice


----------



## frick&frack

very cool!  love the rich color of the gold!



Kitsunegrl said:


> 18k Italian "Gypsy" earrings....they're 20 years old!


----------



## stefvilla

Wore my simple gold studs- so easy and go with everything. they are my go-to for everday


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Paloma Picasso Rose Gold Hammered Hoops (sorry for the blurry pictures)-


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^they look like they're button shaped...which is not round. they're more like the shape of a donut without the hole in the middle...flattened on top. they also are not matched in color...one is peachy & one is pinky. I wouldn't buy them.
> ^these are a much better choice


 
*frick&frack* -  for your honest post, i really didnt see the differences in colour until i took another & better look at the website.
I've taken a better look at these http://www.pearlparadise.com/6570-mm-Lavender-Freshwater-Pearl-Stud-Earrings1625.aspx
and i'm really liking the AA+ Button Shape Lavender Studs In 14K White Gold and will be getting after christmas. 
 *AntiqueShopper *for the link & post about Pearl Paradise.

Today im wearing my Diana Porter 'AND ON' Studs today.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

AntiqueShopper- Do your Paloma hoops have a post/screw or the hinged snap bar?  And what size?


----------



## frick&frack

AntiqueShopper said:


> Paloma Picasso Rose Gold Hammered Hoops (sorry for the blurry pictures)-


^ RG!!!  you're inspiring me to wear my hoops today 




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* -  for your honest post, i really didnt see the differences in colour until i took another & better look at the website.
> I've taken a better look at these http://www.pearlparadise.com/6570-mm-Lavender-Freshwater-Pearl-Stud-Earrings1625.aspx
> and i'm really liking the AA+ Button Shape Lavender Studs In 14K White Gold and will be getting after christmas.
> *AntiqueShopper *for the link & post about Pearl Paradise.
> 
> Today im wearing my Diana Porter 'AND ON' Studs today.


^smart girl!!!!!!!!!!   the AA+ are _barely _a button shape, & the color & lustre of the pearls is fantastic.  you'll love them!!!


----------



## frick&frack

RG/WG twisted hoops (RG is satin finish)


----------



## solange

Loving everyone's earrings! I'm wearing my pearl/chain dangles again.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> AntiqueShopper- Do your Paloma hoops have a post/screw or the hinged snap bar? And what size?


 
They are post/friction (may know as butterfly) backs.  They are the size small.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Very pretty!


frick&frack said:


> RG/WG twisted hoops (RG is satin finish)


----------



## frick&frack

thanks!  you inspired me today 



AntiqueShopper said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^smart girl!!!!!!!!!!  the AA+ are _barely _a button shape, & the color & lustre of the pearls is fantastic. you'll love them!!!


 
  I didn't really want Full Round Studs & the Button Shape looks perfect . I'm going to purchase them in January so i'm hoping for a end-of January reveal.

Today im again wearing my Diana Porter 'AND ON' Studs.


----------



## Spendaholic

Today again im wearring my Diana Porter 'AND ON' Studs. ^^^^

Its only 3weeks 1day until i get to wear my new earrings.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Frank Gehry Axis Earrings


----------



## sbelle

VCA white gold mop vintage alhambra   earclips


----------



## Kitsunegrl

diamond hoops today


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> I didn't really want Full Round Studs & the Button Shape looks perfect . I'm going to purchase them in January so i'm hoping for a end-of January reveal.





Spendaholic said:


> Its only 3weeks 1day until i get to wear my new earrings.


^YEAH!!!  can't wait to see them both!




sbelle said:


> VCA white gold mop vintage alhambra   earclips


^so pretty!  I love MOP!




Kitsunegrl said:


> diamond hoops today


^they're fantastic!  they look like mine


----------



## Theren

Last three pairs Ive worn (I take the pics but forget to post) Sorry a bit late!
My Tahitian pearls





Diamond drops





Silver tear drop dangles


----------



## Spendaholic

*Theren* I'm really loving the Diamond Drops & the Silver Tear Drop Dangles.

Today im wearing again my Diana Porter 'AND ON' studs.


----------



## Theren

Thanks Spend.. no earrings today as we are moving our office and I was packing and moving and unpacking all day.


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful earrings!  I love pearls, the silver tear drops are really cool, & I have earrings fairly similar to your drops 



Theren said:


> Last three pairs Ive worn (I take the pics but forget to post) Sorry a bit late!
> My Tahitian pearls
> Diamond drops
> Silver tear drop dangles


----------



## frick&frack

columbian emeralds to a christmas party tonight


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I love these!  Emeralds are my favorite stone.  



frick&frack said:


> columbian emeralds to a christmas party tonight


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Yesterday- Tiffany Notes and Frank Gehry Axis Earrings (had an outfit change- )


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> columbian emeralds to a christmas party tonight


 
These are some Show-Stopping Earrings & Beautiful. 

Today i'm not wearing any earrings.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Beautiful emeralds Frick&Frack!


----------



## angl2b

my diamond studs.


----------



## frick&frack

AntiqueShopper said:


> I love these!  Emeralds are my favorite stone.


^thank you!  emeralds are my fav too!!!




Spendaholic said:


> These are some Show-Stopping Earrings & Beautiful.


^thank you!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Beautiful emeralds Frick&Frack!


^thank you!


----------



## Theren

Frick your emeralds are beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

^thank you!




today I wore pink tourmalines


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Today my Swarovski Bella's in Smoke Black. Without bright light and one With


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> today I wore pink tourmalines


 
*frick&frank* -  Im loving your earrings, Beautiful.



mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Today my Swarovski Bella's in Smoke Black. Without bright light and one With


 
*mrsbagalot1222* - I'm loving these Swarovski Bellas. & Wlcome to the thread.

Today im not wearing any earrings.


----------



## Shugie

I have been traveling a lot and wearing my Mikimoto pearl earrings for days. They go with everything and I don't have to worry about gold, silver or platinum coordination. So easy and classic.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The Swarovski earrings look really nice!  I love crystals!

Shugie-would still love to see pics of Mikimotos!


----------



## frick&frack

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Today my Swarovski Bella's in Smoke Black. Without bright light and one With


^they're so pretty!  & your hair is beautiful!!!




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frank* -  Im loving your earrings, Beautiful.


^thank you!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Blue Nile 18k white gold diamond & freshwater pearl hoops


----------



## Theren

Wow thos crystals and pearls are so pretty! No earrings for me today!


----------



## frick&frack

they're so pretty!!!  can you remove the pearl & wear the earrings alone?



Kitsunegrl said:


> Blue Nile 18k white gold diamond & freshwater pearl hoops


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Thanks!  The pearls do come off.  I should think about getting some other drops made for the hoops.  I have some aquas & opals from a tennis bracelet.  Hmmmm....


----------



## Spendaholic

Shugie said:


> I have been traveling a lot and wearing my Mikimoto pearl earrings for days. They go with everything and I don't have to worry about gold, silver or platinum coordination. So easy and classic.


 
*Shugie* - These sound really nice (would love to see a picture) please show.



Kitsunegrl said:


> Blue Nile 18k white gold diamond & freshwater pearl hoops


 
*Kitsunegrl* - I'm really liking these.  Beautiful.

Today i wore again my Diana Porter 'AND ON' Studs.


----------



## Jordan Dec

i agree pictures would be great!

as far as what i wore recently that I loved, my boyfriend and I went to a work function and he picked out my jewelry for the night and these were the earrings he chose....
*xxxxxxx not allowed, please review our rules!*


----------



## Jordan Dec

anyone know why my pictures didnt go up?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^no idea Jordan Dec, but I'm sure someone will help!  

14k tricolor hoops...


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frank* -  Im loving your earrings, Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> *mrsbagalot1222* - I'm loving these Swarovski Bellas. & Wlcome to the thread.
> 
> Today im not wearing any earrings.




Thank you!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Kitsunegrl said:


> The Swarovski earrings look really nice!  I love crystals!
> 
> Shugie-would still love to see pics of Mikimotos!



Thanks kitsun I love the way they sparkle



frick&frack said:


> ^they're so pretty!  & your hair is beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you!



Thank you Frick I appreciate the compliments!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany and Company Hearts and Arrows-


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^I've never seen these before!  I like the way the gold "arrow" wraps around the heart.


----------



## frick&frack

AntiqueShopper said:


> Tiffany and Company Hearts and Arrows-


^wow...fantastic!



yesterday I wore these:


----------



## Spendaholic

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Thank you!


 
 for sharing, i love to see what different earring styles people have & it gives me ideas for shopping.

Today was a non-earring wearing day (baking with DH so no jewellery worn today).


----------



## Spendaholic

AntiqueShopper said:


> Tiffany and Company Hearts and Arrows-


 
Wow ive never seen these before - beautiful .


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^wow...fantastic!
> yesterday I wore these:


 
Loving these, such a funky pair of earrings.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Thank you!  They are a discontinued design.  They came out in the mid 1990s, and the design stopped in the early 2000s.


----------



## wcofer28

These:






My friend has her own jewelry business and she makes the most BEAUTIFUL things! These are my latest goodies


----------



## Theren

I wore my black and white diamond drops!


----------



## Spendaholic

wcofer28 said:


> These:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has her own jewelry business and she makes the most BEAUTIFUL things! These are my latest goodies


 
*wcofer28* -  for sharing & welcome to the thread.
They are a super cute pair of earrings. 

Today im not wearing any earrings. Sadly.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> Loving these, such a funky pair of earrings.


^thank you!




wcofer28 said:


> These:
> 
> My friend has her own jewelry business and she makes the most BEAUTIFUL things! These are my latest goodies


^cool!




Theren said:


> I wore my black and white diamond drops!


^I'd love to see those!


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday, I wore these:


----------



## Contessa

F&F, forget the earrings....I love your hair!! It looks so bouncy and silky!!!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!



Contessa said:


> F&F, forget the earrings....I love your hair!! It looks so bouncy and silky!!!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

Today I'm wearing my white dolomite Tiffany Beads earrings


----------



## Contessa

Shopaholic_Tasha said:


> Today I'm wearing my white dolomite Tiffany Beads earrings


 
I was looking at those for my daughter for Christmas!! She's nagging me for studs!!

Although I'm liking the mini bows too


----------



## frick&frack

vintage lucite today


----------



## aarti

antiqueshopper i would lOVE to see pics of your tiffany collection!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> yesterday, I wore these:


 


frick&frack said:


> vintage lucite today


 
*frick&frack* - I'm loving these, you have a really nice earring collection, so different & colourful.


----------



## Spendaholic

Shopaholic_Tasha said:


> Today I'm wearing my white dolomite Tiffany Beads earrings


 
*Shopaholic_Tasha* - These sound really nice i would love to see a picture. 

Today im wearing my Sterling Silver Flat Balls.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

My Christmas gift from my parents...Mikimoto 18k Olive earrings


----------



## AntiqueShopper

aarti said:


> antiqueshopper i would lOVE to see pics of your tiffany collection!


 
Thank you-


----------



## Manitoba

Great thread...i'm wearing my swarovski earings


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> My Christmas gift from my parents...Mikimoto 18k Olive earrings


 
*Kitsunegrl* - These are so cute  I  that they are a christmas gift from your parents even more special.

Today sadly im not wearing any earrings, DH & I are putting the christmas decorations up later.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> My Christmas gift from my parents...Mikimoto 18k Olive earrings


 
Beautiful!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Paloma Picasso rose gold hoops.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I'm loving these, you have a really nice earring collection, so different & colourful.


^thank you!




Kitsunegrl said:


> My Christmas gift from my parents...Mikimoto 18k Olive earrings


^gorgeous!!!!!  merry christmas to you!


----------



## frick&frack

last night I wore my pave I/O hoops to a party


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^You know I love these!  They DO look like the ones I have.  Good taste!


----------



## frick&frack

^I know, don't they?  I need to take a modeling pic to see if they're the same diameter as yours!


wore these to a party this afternoon:






& wore these diamond drops to a party tonight:


----------



## rupbasoli

I went shopping today and was surprised with a lovely pair of tanzanite and diamond huggie style earrings.   LOVE THEM!  Match well with my tanzanite and diamond ring that I got a few months ago.  Hubby has ordered in some canary yellow/diamond rings and bracelet to look at, going back to jeweller in a few days,  can't wait


----------



## jollywa

rupbasoli said:


> I went shopping today and was surprised with a lovely pair of tanzanite and diamond huggie style earrings. LOVE THEM! Match well with my tanzanite and diamond ring that I got a few months ago. Hubby has ordered in some canary yellow/diamond rings and bracelet to look at, going back to jeweller in a few days, can't wait


Tanzanite is a lot like Ammolite that we mine here in Alberta. I love it. I have a pendant, but no earrings yet. Pricey little devils they are - especially the ones I seem drawn to.

And yellow diamonds are another fav of mine! It will be so much fin to go looking for them.

But today I wore my black 6mm pearl studs. There is something so lux about black pearls.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> last night I wore my pave I/O hoops to a party


 
*frick&frack* - i'm loving these.  super blinging cute.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^I know, don't they? I need to take a modeling pic to see if they're the same diameter as yours!
> 
> 
> wore these to a party this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & wore these diamond drops to a party tonight:


 
These diamond drops are so cute.  im loving these. (they are an idea for another pair )

Today sadly im not wearing any earrings again.


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

Contessa said:


> I was looking at those for my daughter for Christmas!! She's nagging me for studs!!
> 
> Although I'm liking the mini bows too



I love my dolomite studs...they go with everything.  The mini bows are adorable too -can't go wrong either way for your daughter!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

frick&frack said:


> yesterday, I wore these:



I was gonna comment on one pair but i love everything you posted so far! The red designs are my favorites


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Kitsunegrl said:


> 18k Italian "Gypsy" earrings....they're 20 years old!


  pretty!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

frick&frack said:


> ^SERIOUSLY FABULOUS earrings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  also, love your siggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wore these south sea pearls yesterday



lovely!!


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - i'm loving these.  super blinging cute.


^thank you!




Spendaholic said:


> These diamond drops are so cute.  im loving these. (they are an idea for another pair )


^get some & we can be twinsies! 




pinkgoldfish said:


> I was gonna comment on one pair but i love everything you posted so far! The red designs are my favorites


^how sweet...thank you!




pinkgoldfish said:


> lovely!!


^thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

african emerald (fluorite)


----------



## Theren

No earrings this weekend.. too busy studying and taking midterms.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> african emerald (fluorite)


 
 i'm loving these.

Today i'm wearing my Diana Porter 'AND ON' studs. Only 12days until i can wear my new ones .


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> i'm loving these.


^thank you!


----------



## Spendaholic

Sadly no earring today.


----------



## ShopAddikt

Got these for my bday last week.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^beautiful!  Can you give us specs/maker, etc?  

I wore my Mikimoto olive earrings again today.


----------



## frick&frack

ShopAddikt said:


> Got these for my bday last week.


^very pretty...I love pearls!




Kitsunegrl said:


> I wore my Mikimoto olive earrings again today.


^they're so beautiful!!!


----------



## Necromancer

Diamond bezel set studs. I've been wearing them all week.


----------



## ShopAddikt

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^beautiful!  Can you give us specs/maker, etc?
> 
> I wore my Mikimoto olive earrings again today.



Actually, I lied...I thought they were the same ones...these are actually mine (excuse my cuticles...its freeeezing!! in ny):

yellow gold with sterling silver and diamonds...I think they are from macys but i couldnt find them on their site...ive wanted pearl clusters for a while so this was a nice surprise!   The pearls are tiny though...but theyre still pretty.  Im just afraid of losing them...the backs feel a little loose..


----------



## SimoneR

No earrings or jewelry of any sort today - it's too cold to have any metal (no matter how lovely) touching my skin anywhere.  Brrrr!!!


----------



## frick&frack

cinnabar


----------



## Spendaholic

The last 2 days i've been wearing my Diana Porter 'AND ON' studs.

I'm loving everyones earrings.


----------



## Spendaholic

Today for my hospital appointment i wore my Diana Porter 'AND ON' studs again, ive only got 8days until i can show off my new earrings.


----------



## frick&frack

last night: gradient pink tourmaline with amethyst


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^yummy colors!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> last night: gradient pink tourmaline with amethyst


 
*frick&frack* -  I'm loving these.



Necromancer said:


> Diamond bezel set studs. I've been wearing them all week.


 
*Necromancer* - i'd love to see a picture. 

Today sadly i'm not wearing any earrings.


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^yummy colors!


^thank you!




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* -  I'm loving these.


^thanks!  was wearing berry colors to the christmas party last night


----------



## Spendaholic

Today im wearing my Sterling Silver Flat Ball Studs.


----------



## Spendaholic

Today i'm wearing these again. ^^^^^


----------



## Spendaholic

Today i'm not wearing any - but i only have 2 more days until i can wear my new ones.

*I Would Like To Say  To Everyone For Showing Off Your Earrings. Please Keep Posting, I Will Be Wearing Different Ones After Christmas (Party Time).*


----------



## Kitsunegrl

David Yurman today


----------



## kohl_mascara

I'm wearing my chanel earrings .  . .matte yellow gold, chain design.


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> David Yurman today


^love the blue topaz!




kohl_mascara said:


> I'm wearing my chanel earrings .  . .matte yellow gold, chain design.


^pretty & classic!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I am wearing David Yurman Color Classics "cookie" earrings in amethyst.


----------



## misspinkles

my black chanel earrings


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> David Yurman today


 
*Kitsunegrl* - I'm Loving These. 



kohl_mascara said:


> I'm wearing my chanel earrings . . .matte yellow gold, chain design.


 
*kohl_mascara* - these are super cute  & welcome to the thread.



ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I am wearing David Yurman Color Classics "cookie" earrings in amethyst.


 
*ArmCandyLuvr* - I would love to see a picture  & welcome to the thread.



misspinkles said:


> my black chanel earrings


 
*misspinkles* - i would love to see a picture  & welcome to the thread.

Today i'm wearing my Diana Porter 'AND ON' Studs. tomorrow i get to wear for the first time my new earrings. (i will add a picture in the next couple of days)

*Merry Christmas To All On The Purse Forum & Who Has Posted In This Thread.* 

:santawave::xtree::rockettes:


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Spendaholic said:


> *ArmCandyLuvr* - I would love to see a picture  & welcome to the thread.
> 
> *Merry Christmas To All On The Purse Forum & Who Has Posted In This Thread.*
> 
> :santawave::xtree::rockettes:



I just remembered that I posted of pic of these earrings (along with matching necklace and bracelet) in the DY thread:


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you spendaholic and frick&frack!


----------



## sbelle

Wish I could figure out a better way to take pics of my earrings!

Kwiat white gold with diamonds hoops


----------



## misschel

Am wearing a gorgeous pair of Tiffany & Co pearl and diamond earrings for Christmas today, a gift from my boyfriend


----------



## Heidiho

My Christmas gift  Diamond Flower Studs. Please excuse the dry peeling earlobes. I didn't realize earlobes could peel


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^lovely flower earrings!

Spendaholic-how about those new earrings?


----------



## labrillant

Heidi, your earrings are absolutely gorgeous!!  I love the way they lay flatter to your lobe, not popping out or drooping like a lot of diamond earrings do.  And they sparkle like crazy!  Beautiful!


----------



## sbelle

*heidiho* -- Love those earrings -- they are really pretty!


----------



## jollywa

sbelle said:


> Kwiat white gold with diamonds hoops


Gorgeous earrings!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Heidiho said:


> My Christmas gift  Diamond Flower Studs. Please excuse the dry peeling earlobes. I didn't realize earlobes could peel


 Lovely!!!


----------



## blueeyedgirl

My pearl studs. I wear them pretty much every day.


----------



## Splurgeface

Handcrafted deep green glass earrings from www.facebook.com/shaffelnook

I love glass jewellery in deep shades!


----------



## frick&frack

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I just remembered that I posted of pic of these earrings (along with matching necklace and bracelet) in the DY thread:


^they look great!




sbelle said:


> Wish I could figure out a better way to take pics of my earrings!
> 
> Kwiat white gold with diamonds hoops


^beautiful!  are they channel set or prong set?


----------



## frick&frack

so pretty!  congratulations!!!



Heidiho said:


> My Christmas gift  Diamond Flower Studs. Please excuse the dry peeling earlobes. I didn't realize earlobes could peel


----------



## purseinsanity

*Heidiho*, those are so pretty!


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^lovely flower earrings!
> 
> Spendaholic-how about those new earrings?


 
*Kitsunegrl - I'm here to show the world my new earrings (1 pair anyways)*

*My Christmas present from my DH.*
*Not much but i love them, im wearing them as i typed this.*

*My Pia Jewellery Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls. *
















http://www.piajewellery.com/product-PFM-Ribbon-Roll-Earrings-6797/

My second pair im wearing on new years eve.


----------



## Spendaholic

Heidiho said:


> My Christmas gift  Diamond Flower Studs. Please excuse the dry peeling earlobes. I didn't realize earlobes could peel


 
*Heidiho* - I'm Loving these congrats. I love jewellery for christmas and anytime really.


----------



## Spendaholic

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I just remembered that I posted of pic of these earrings (along with matching necklace and bracelet) in the DY thread:


 
*ArmCandyLuvr* -  for posting the picture, these are really nice. 



sbelle said:


> Wish I could figure out a better way to take pics of my earrings!
> 
> Kwiat white gold with diamonds hoops


 
*sbelle* - I also find it so hard to take the best picture, yours are great. & I'm loving the diamond hoops.  for sharing.


----------



## frick&frack

they're beautiful!!!  congratulations!!!  you have the best collection of artisan silver earrings!

can't wait to see your next new pair 



Spendaholic said:


> *My Christmas present from my DH.*
> *Not much but i love them, im wearing them as i typed this.*
> 
> *My Pia Jewellery Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls. *
> 
> My second pair im wearing on new years eve.


----------



## Spendaholic

I can't wait to show you. I've been wearing my ribbon rolls since i opened them on christmas day. I'm Happy Happy Happy.


----------



## schadenfreude

New MBMJ studs... total impulse buy at Nordie's last night, but for $50, who cares.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=515037&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^bolt studs are very rocker/cool!

Love the ribbon earrings, Spendaholic!

Platinum hoops for me today...


----------



## jollywa

schadenfreude said:


> New MBMJ studs... total impulse buy at Nordie's last night, but for $50, who cares.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=515037&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n




What fun!


----------



## Spendaholic

schadenfreude said:


> New MBMJ studs... total impulse buy at Nordie's last night, but for $50, who cares.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=515037&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n


 
*schadenfreude* - Congrats on the new earrings they are so funky. 



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^bolt studs are very rocker/cool!
> 
> Love the ribbon earrings, Spendaholic!
> 
> Platinum hoops for me today...


 
*Kitsunegrl* -  I'm loving your Platinum Hoops. 

Today i'm wearing again my new Ribbon Rolls, I'm in  with these.


----------



## frick&frack

schadenfreude said:


> New MBMJ studs... total impulse buy at Nordie's last night, but for $50, who cares.


^cool!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Platinum hoops for me today...


^I don't own any platinum earrings...these are lovely!  do you find them to be too heavy?  a friend has her diamond studs set in platinum, & she thinks they're too heavy...she's having them re-set in WG.  I'm curious about platinum earrings now...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The platinum hoops are not heavy at all.  I wonder if your friend's earrings are heavy because of the diamond weight?


----------



## mrs moulds

wearing some round banged SS attached to wires. They were a Christmas gift from Nordstroms over 5 years ago and they are one of my favorite pair of earrings!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

14k twisted wire with rhodolite garnet.  Hard to get a pic!


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> The platinum hoops are not heavy at all.  I wonder if your friend's earrings are heavy because of the diamond weight?


^she's convinced it's the platinum.  hers are about 2cttw...just like mine 




Kitsunegrl said:


> 14k twisted wire with rhodolite garnet.  Hard to get a pic!


^so pretty!  I love the color of rhodolite garnet!


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday: lucite hoops


----------



## Kitsunegrl

citrine drops and sterling...sorry about the crap pic.  I must have the jimmy hands lately!


----------



## frick&frack

^they look great!  love that you can add new drops to those hoops!


----------



## sbelle

My new year's resolution is to take better pictures.  (And to brush my hair.)  But that all starts tomorrow....


Charriol 18k white gold hoops with diamond charm -- the hoops came with two sets of diamond charms, the other set is a circle .


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^great earrings!  

I wore my diamond hoops today.


----------



## frick&frack

very pretty!  I like this square charm...very vintage!


sbelle said:


> My new year's resolution is to take better pictures.  (And to brush my hair.)  But that all starts tomorrow....
> 
> 
> Charriol 18k white gold hoops with diamond charm -- the hoops came with two sets of diamond charms, the other set is a circle.


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^great earrings!
> 
> I wore my diamond hoops today.


^love them!  

I wore my pave hoops last night!  so we were twinsies this weekend!!!


----------



## Mette

Pearls.  I wear my pearl studs nearly every day.


----------



## sbelle

Charriol again - from the celtic noir line - white gold with black and white diamonds






and since my picture is so bad, here's what they look like up close


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> 14k twisted wire with rhodolite garnet. Hard to get a pic!


 
*Kitsunegrl* - I'm really liking these so different. 



frick&frack said:


> yesterday: lucite hoops


 
*frick&frack* - These are so funky, i'm loving them, you have a great earring collection. 



Kitsunegrl said:


> citrine drops and sterling...sorry about the crap pic. I must have the jimmy hands lately!


 
*Kitsunegrl* - You don't have jimmy hands, These are so cute. 



sbelle said:


> My new year's resolution is to take better pictures. (And to brush my hair.) But that all starts tomorrow....
> Charriol 18k white gold hoops with diamond charm -- the hoops came with two sets of diamond charms, the other set is a circle .


 
*sbelle* - I'm loving these.


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^great earrings!
> I wore my diamond hoops today.


 
*Kitsunegrl* - I'm loving these 



frick&frack said:


> ^love them!
> I wore my pave hoops last night! so we were twinsies this weekend!!!


 
*frick&frack* - I love these.  



sbelle said:


> Charriol again - from the celtic noir line - white gold with black and white diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since my picture is so bad, here's what they look like up close


 

*sbelle* - I love these.


----------



## Spendaholic

My New 2nd Christmas Present Earrings.

*Leafs in Sterling Silver* By Pia Jewellery.






http://www.piajewellery.com/product-Pia-Impressions-In-Silver-Earrings-4273/

I will add some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^oh, these are stunning!


----------



## yasmink

sbelle said:


> Charriol again - from the celtic noir line - white gold with black and white diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since my picture is so bad, here's what they look like up close




Those are simply divine. Gorgeous!


----------



## solange

I actually just took these off after wearing them since I got them from my youngest brother on Christmas Eve. Freshwater pearl and sterling silver:


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

sbelle said:


> Charriol again - from the celtic noir line - white gold with black and white diamonds


^stunning!!!




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - These are so funky, i'm loving them, you have a great earring collection.


^thank you!  I  earrings!




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I love these.


^thanks again! 




Spendaholic said:


> My New 2nd Christmas Present Earrings.
> 
> *Leafs in Sterling Silver* By Pia Jewellery.


^so gorgeous!!!  congratulations again! 




solange said:


> I actually just took these off after wearing them since I got them from my youngest brother on Christmas Eve. Freshwater pearl and sterling silver:


^they're so delicate & feminine.  your brother did a great job picking these for you!


----------



## frick&frack

today I wore my diamond studs with diamond jackets


----------



## jollywa

sbelle said:


> Charriol again - from the celtic noir line - white gold with black and white diamonds.... here's what they look like up close



LOVE them!


----------



## jollywa

frick&frack said:


> today I wore my diamond studs with diamond jackets


  WOW! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## sbelle

frick&frack said:


> today I wore my diamond studs with diamond jackets



Wow o Wow!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^oh, these are stunning!


 
*Kitsunegrl* -  



solange said:


> I actually just took these off after wearing them since I got them from my youngest brother on Christmas Eve. Freshwater pearl and sterling silver:


 
*solange* - Congrats on the new earrings. These are so cute. 



frick&frack said:


> today I wore my diamond studs with diamond jackets


 
*frick&frack* -  these are some blinging/show stopping earrings.


----------



## Spendaholic

These are the other pictures of my new Leaf earrings.











I've been wearing these since New Years Eve.


----------



## m_k

^^*Spendaholic* those new leaf earrings are gorgeous, i like their size.

Today I am wearing three silver ear cuffs. Below is a photo I took of me in them earlier in Dec.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^fun!  Do they pinch?


----------



## m_k

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^fun!  Do they pinch?



Hi *Kitsunegrl*, they luckily don't, they are quite comfy unlike some ear cuffs I have tried in the past!


----------



## sbelle

I love this thread!  I love seeing everyone's amazing earrings -- thanks for taking the time to share them!

Here's mine for today...

Charriol "Cignature" diamond earrings In 18kt two-tone gold


----------



## m_k

^^ those are so beautiful!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Simple black Tahitian pearls in white gold today


----------



## m_k

these are so beautiful, really elegant Kitsunegrl


----------



## frick&frack

jollywa said:


> WOW! Those are gorgeous!


^thank you!




sbelle said:


> Wow o Wow!!  Gorgeous!


^thank you!




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* -  these are some blinging/show stopping earrings.


^thank you!  it IS new year's after all...bling time!!! 




Spendaholic said:


> These are the other pictures of my new Leaf earrings.
> 
> I've been wearing these since New Years Eve.


^so beautiful!!!  I just love your taste in artisan silver!!!




m_k said:


> Today I am wearing three silver ear cuffs. Below is a photo I took of me in them earlier in Dec.


^so cool!  looks great on you!

a little OT, but...is that you in your avatar?  are you a model?  you are so stunning looking!!!  you have a look that I'm slightly obsessed with...lol!!!  I have to say it again...you look SO COOL & CUTTING EDGE!!!




sbelle said:


> Charriol "Cignature" diamond earrings In 18kt two-tone gold


^gorgeous!!!  they have a feminine vintage look to them.  I think these are my favorite of yours that I've seen so far!!!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Simple black Tahitian pearls in white gold today


^so beautiful!  nothing beats the elegance of a dangling pearl earring!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

m_k said:


> ^^*Spendaholic* those new leaf earrings are gorgeous, i like their size.
> 
> Today I am wearing three silver ear cuffs. Below is a photo I took of me in them earlier in Dec.


 
*m_k* -  & Welcome to the thread, You have a funky/cute pair, I'm sadly not able to pull these off but they look stunning on you.



sbelle said:


> I love this thread! I love seeing everyone's amazing earrings -- thanks for taking the time to share them!
> 
> Here's mine for today...
> 
> Charriol "Cignature" diamond earrings In 18kt two-tone gold


 
*sbelle* - these are so beautiful, i'm in 



Kitsunegrl said:


> Simple black Tahitian pearls in white gold today


 
*Kitsunegrl* - I'm really liking these, pearls are next on my earring wish list. I just need to get over the amount i spent at christmas  before i can go earring shopping.



frick&frack said:


> ^so beautiful!!! I just love your taste in artisan silver!!


 
*frick&frack* -


----------



## solange

Thank you, *Kitsunegrl*, *frick&frack* and *Spendaholic*! This thread is so much fun to check out!!


----------



## evekitti

As with most days, I wore these simple diamond ear studs.

(sorry, I don't know why the photo is turned!!!)


----------



## frick&frack

evekitti-- beautiful & classic studs!






today I wore gradient blue gemstones (chalcedony, swiss blue topaz, & kianite) in WG


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Love the shapes of the stones.  They remind me of a bunch of grapes!


----------



## Spendaholic

solange said:


> Thank you, *Kitsunegrl*, *frick&frack* and *Spendaholic*! This thread is so much fun to check out!!


 
*solange* -  I started this thread because there was no 'what earrings do you wear', I love to lurk in the jewellery forum and love seeing what people wear & the different tastes & styles we all have. 



evekitti said:


> As with most days, I wore these simple diamond ear studs.
> 
> (sorry, I don't know why the photo is turned!!!)


 
*evekitti* - These are beautiful & stunning. 



frick&frack said:


> evekitti-- beautiful & classic studs!
> today I wore gradient blue gemstones (chalcedony, swiss blue topaz, & kianite) in WG


 
*frick&frack* - I'm in   My favourite colour is Blue & Pink these are stunning funky/cute.


----------



## Spendaholic

Today i'm again wearing my New Leafs. (picture taken 2nd january 2011).


----------



## m_k

they are so pretty on x


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^Love the shapes of the stones.  They remind me of a bunch of grapes!


^thank you!  I love your description of grapes!




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I'm in   My favourite colour is Blue & Pink these are stunning funky/cute.


^thank you!  I like wearing long earrings...they make me feel pretty!




Spendaholic said:


> Today i'm again wearing my New Leafs. (picture taken 2nd january 2011).


^


----------



## Kitsunegrl

tri-color hoops today...I love hoops!


----------



## frick&frack

^so pretty!  I love them too!


----------



## cobalt71

Light blue topaz studs, 2 carats each-one of my favorites


----------



## addiction

white gold hoops I bought in Florence they are classic.


----------



## Spendaholic

m_k said:


> they are so pretty on x


 
*m_k* - 



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! I like wearing long earrings...they make me feel pretty!
> ^


 
*frick&frack* -  



Kitsunegrl said:


> tri-color hoops today...I love hoops!


 
*Kitsunegrl* - These are so pretty. 



cobalt71 said:


> Light blue topaz studs, 2 carats each-one of my favorites


 
*cobalt* - Welcome to the thread - I would love to see a picture , They sound so great & so worth showing off to the world.



addiction said:


> white gold hoops I bought in Florence they are classic.


 
*addiction* - Welcome to the thread - I would love to see a picture , These sound like great earrings & so worth showing off to the world. 


Today I'm Wearing Again My New Leafs. I'm in  with these.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sterling silver open heart hoop earrings from Tiffany and Co


----------



## m_k

*Spendaholic* you are welcome! x

today I am wearing these 2 small silver ear cuffs. My ears are unpierced so I wear lots of ear cuffs


----------



## frick&frack

^again, very cool cutting edge look!


----------



## Spendaholic

AntiqueShopper said:


> Sterling silver open heart hoop earrings from Tiffany and Co


 
*AntiqueShopper* - These sound so nice, I would love to see a picture .



m_k said:


> *Spendaholic* you are welcome! x
> 
> today I am wearing these 2 small silver ear cuffs. My ears are unpierced so I wear lots of ear cuffs


 
*m_k* - These are just so funky. 

Today i'm again wearing my Sterling Silver Leafs.


----------



## m_k

Thank you *Frick&Frack* and *Spendaholic*!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Spendaholic said:


> *AntiqueShopper* - These sound so nice, I would love to see a picture .
> 
> 
> 
> *m_k* - These are just so funky.
> 
> Today i'm again wearing my Sterling Silver Leafs.


I am wearing these earrings again!


----------



## AntiqueShopper




----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sorry for the blurry pictures- here they are in gold (would love to own) from the tiffany website

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Cat...-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+12-ri+-ni+1-t+open+heart+hoop


----------



## frick&frack

^they're beautiful!


----------



## m_k

^^ *Antiqueshopper* those are cute


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Thanks everyone!  I had them for years.  They are my favorite hoop!


----------



## Spendaholic

AntiqueShopper said:


>


 


AntiqueShopper said:


> Sorry for the blurry pictures- here they are in gold (would love to own) from the tiffany website
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Cat...-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+12-ri+-ni+1-t+open+heart+hoop


 
*AntiqueShopper* - I'm in   with these,  for sharing a picture.    They are beautiful.


----------



## Spendaholic

Today sadly because DH & I were decorating i didn't wear any earrings.


----------



## Spendaholic

Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I covet those heart hoops in gold....

Judith Rikpa sterling silver & sapphire today.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> I covet those heart hoops in gold....
> 
> Judith Rikpa sterling silver & sapphire today.


 
Love these earrings!


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> I covet those heart hoops in gold....
> 
> Judith Rikpa sterling silver & sapphire today.


 
*Kitsunegrl* - I'm Loving These. .

Today for my shopping trip with DH, i wore again my Sterling Silver Leafs.


----------



## Ratnapur

As I was dressed in my "slobwear" (cleaning garb), I only had on 14k yellow gold largish hoops. They are textured, kind of crinkled, I guess. One of my cats is most upset with me.  She loves to watch me choose and put on my jewelry.  She actually knows the sounds of me getting jewelry out, and runs to find me! She does this every day--it's a little bonding ritual we have. I sometimes call her, "Mari! Sparklies!" , and she comes into the room. I think she was sorely disappointed with me today, only throwing on a pair of earrings! She's the second cat to do the jewelry thing. Jasmine, who died last June, was the first. Mari took over the job very next day. Mari also used to steal my jewelry in her mouth, and make me chase her all over the house.  Months later, I'd find bracelets under the sofa, etc.!


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls.


^these are cool!




Spendaholic said:


> Today for my shopping trip with DH, i wore again my Sterling Silver Leafs.


^I sooooooooo  these!!!




Ratnapur said:


> As I was dressed in my "slobwear" (cleaning garb), I only had on 14k yellow gold largish hoops. They are textured, kind of crinkled, I guess. One of my cats is most upset with me.  She loves to watch me choose and put on my jewelry.  She actually knows the sounds of me getting jewelry out, and runs to find me! She does this every day--it's a little bonding ritual we have. I sometimes call her, "Mari! Sparklies!" , and she comes into the room. I think she was sorely disappointed with me today, only throwing on a pair of earrings! She's the second cat to do the jewelry thing. Jasmine, who died last June, was the first. Mari took over the job very next day. Mari also used to steal my jewelry in her mouth, and make me chase her all over the house.  Months later, I'd find bracelets under the sofa, etc.!


^so sweet!


----------



## frick&frack

today I wore purple sapphire studs in WG


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^nice!  I love gemstones!  

Barbara Bixby sterling & 18k, blue topaz & pearl vine earrings today


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Beautiful sapphire earrings. . . I definately would love to play with your jewelry collection!!!! 

I wore Elsa Peretti hoops.


frick&frack said:


> today I wore purple sapphire studs in WG


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^nice!  I love gemstones!
> 
> Barbara Bixby sterling & 18k, blue topaz & pearl vine earrings today


^thanks!  I love yours...I think drops are so feminine!!!




AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful sapphire earrings. . . I definately would love to play with your jewelry collection!!!!
> 
> I wore Elsa Peretti hoops.


^thank you!  now I just need a green sapphire 

 elsa peretti designs!


----------



## Theren

none today.. snowed in here in ATL.. so Im bumming it today.


----------



## choozen1ne

diamond studs


----------



## sbelle

So many beautiful earrings!!  Who would have thought that we'd get over 600 posts on this thread--keep them coming!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Vintage Tiffany and Co square earrings


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> today I wore purple sapphire studs in WG


 
*frick&frack* - I'm in  Gorgeous 



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^nice! I love gemstones!
> 
> Barbara Bixby sterling & 18k, blue topaz & pearl vine earrings today


 
*Kitsunegrl* - I'm really liking these.



sbelle said:


> So many beautiful earrings!! Who would have thought that we'd get over 600 posts on this thread--keep them coming!


 
*sbelle* - I love that people love earrings as much as me, i just have to wear different ones each day, but i normally wear the same ones everyday. I look forward to another 600 posts.

Thank you to everyone.


----------



## frick&frack

sbelle said:


> So many beautiful earrings!!  Who would have thought that we'd get over 600 posts on this thread--keep them coming!


^lol...I'm not surprised at all! 




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I'm in  Gorgeous


^thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

wore large hammered sterling hoops today


----------



## lily25

Frick your hoops are awesome and they suit you!


----------



## Nikki_Loves_LV

Tiffany black onyx ball earrings!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> wore large hammered sterling hoops today


 
I'm really liking/loving these ..


----------



## Spendaholic

today sadly i'm not wearing any earring


----------



## AntiqueShopper

No earrings as of yet, but it is only 2:25 in the afternoon-


----------



## frick&frack

lily25 said:


> Frick your hoops are awesome and they suit you!


^thanks lily! 




Spendaholic said:


> I'm really liking/loving these ..


^thank you!  I like them...they're simple & cool.




I've got sick from my nieces, so I'm in bed...no earrings...


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^  Hope your feeling better soon. 

Today i wore again my sterling silver leafs.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

frick&frack-feel better!


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> ^^^  Hope your feeling better soon.





Kitsunegrl said:


> frick&frack-feel better!



thanks ladies!!!  it's been a bad few months for me catching something about once a month.  hoping to be well by the weekend.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

frick&frack said:


> thanks ladies!!! it's been a bad few months for me catching something about once a month. hoping to be well by the weekend.


 
I hope you feel better soon.  Maybe you need to purchase yourself a pair of earrings to cheer yourself up_


----------



## frick&frack

^hehe 

yesterday I couldn't stay awake, but today I did wear some of my rings while I was watching movies & resting...makes me feel so good!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BTW- Today Tiffany and Co fringe earrings- 18k yellow gold


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> thanks ladies!!! it's been a bad few months for me catching something about once a month. hoping to be well by the weekend.


 
I hope your feeling better by the weekend,  My nephew is currently of school with the flu & sadly i most say DH has come down with the same flu . I will be next.  

Today im wearing my Sterling Silver Flat Balls.


----------



## Theren

Finally back wearing earrings.. ugh this ice was not fun! My black and white diamond dangles!!


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> I hope your feeling better by the weekend,  My nephew is currently of school with the flu & sadly i most say DH has come down with the same flu . I will be next.
> 
> Today im wearing my Sterling Silver Flat Balls.


^thanks!  I might actually leave the house today ...hope you don't get sick.  love those earrings too! 




Theren said:


> Finally back wearing earrings.. ugh this ice was not fun! My black and white diamond dangles!!


^cool earrings...I've never seen anything like that!  are they flexible?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Theren said:


> Finally back wearing earrings.. ugh this ice was not fun! My black and white diamond dangles!!


 
Those earrings are so unique!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

frick&frack said:


> ^thanks! I might actually leave the house today ...hope you don't get sick. love those earrings too!
> 
> 
> 
> ^cool earrings...I've never seen anything like that! are they flexible?


 
Feel better. . .Remember, a new pair of earrings can always do wonders-


----------



## Theren

frick&frack said:


> ^cool earrings...I've never seen anything like that! are they flexible?


 
That would be cool if they were flexable, but no they arent. Ill try and get some more pictures of them.



AntiqueShopper said:


> Those earrings are so unique!!!


 
Thank you so much.. When I saw them I knew I had to have them.


----------



## Spendaholic

Theren said:


> Finally back wearing earrings.. ugh this ice was not fun! My black and white diamond dangles!!


 
*Theren* - i'm loving these.



frick&frack said:


> ^thanks! I might actually leave the house today ...hope you don't get sick. love those earrings too!
> ^cool earrings...I've never seen anything like that! are they flexible?


 
*frick&frack* -  getting out always helps, but don't over do it. Regarding DH he spent 4hrs in bed today sleeping, i'm really hoping i don't come down with the flu.  but i do love my bed.


----------



## frick&frack

^hehe...left the house today!!!  went to the grocery for about 30 mins 



wore these to perk myself up...8mm round (approx 2cttw) tanzanite studs in WG


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^these are so awesome!  Can you share where you purchased?  
My mom announced yesterday she wants a ruby or tanzanite ring.  I told her to get one of each and I would take the one she didn't want.  I don't think she fell for it.


----------



## jollywa

frick&frack said:


> I ama huge fan of Tanzanite, which looks a lot like the ammolite mined here in Alberta. I have a small ammolite pendant and am aiming for earrings next.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^hehe...left the house today!!! went to the grocery for about 30 mins
> wore these to perk myself up...8mm round (approx 2cttw) tanzanite studs in WG


 
*frick&frack* - These are Beyond Beautiful .

Today sadly i'm not wearing any earrings.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> wore these to perk myself up...8mm round (approx 2cttw) tanzanite studs in WG


^uh oh...they're actually approx FOUR (4) cttw...sorry!  blame the cold meds :shame:




Kitsunegrl said:


> ^these are so awesome!  Can you share where you purchased?
> My mom announced yesterday she wants a ruby or tanzanite ring.  I told her to get one of each and I would take the one she didn't want.  I don't think she fell for it.


^thanks!  I bought the stones from a dealer in miami (about 7 years ago) & had them set.




jollywa said:


> I ama huge fan of Tanzanite, which looks a lot like the ammolite mined here in Alberta. I have a small ammolite pendant and am aiming for earrings next.


^would love to see your ammolite earrings.  I've seen lots of ammolite, but never anything that looked like tanzanite at all.




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - These are Beyond Beautiful .


^thank you!


----------



## Spendaholic

I finally changed my earrings.

Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Garnet & Pearl, Flower & Heart Dangles.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^nice!  I'm a big fan of dangles!


----------



## Theren

Mini Pink and White pearl cluster dangles!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^super cute!


----------



## Theren

Aww thanks Kit!


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> I finally changed my earrings.
> 
> Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Garnet & Pearl, Flower & Heart Dangles.


^another fabulous pair...LOVE these!!!




Theren said:


> Mini Pink and White pearl cluster dangles!


^these are so pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

wore diamond/WG drops today


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Love these! 


frick&frack said:


> wore diamond/WG drops today


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^nice! I'm a big fan of dangles!


 
*Kitsunegrl* - .



Theren said:


> Mini Pink and White pearl cluster dangles!


 
*Theren* - Love these, Fabulously Beautiful.



frick&frack said:


> ^another fabulous pair...LOVE these!!!
> ^these are so pretty!


 
*frick&frack* - 



frick&frack said:


> wore diamond/WG drops today


 
*frick&frack* - LOVE these, Beyond Super Cute / Beautiful. 

Today i'm not wearing any earring. (stay at home day).


----------



## frick&frack

AntiqueShopper said:


> Love these!


^thank you!




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - LOVE these, Beyond Super Cute / Beautiful.


^thanks so much!


----------



## Spendaholic

Today i'm wearing my Diana Porter Kisses.


----------



## frick&frack

so pretty!  I've said it before...you have a fantastic collection of artisan silver!



Spendaholic said:


> Today i'm wearing my Diana Porter Kisses.


----------



## Theren

No earrings today


----------



## Necromancer

Rose gold earrings exactly like these: *http://cgi.ebay.com/9KT-ROSE-WHITE-...Womens_Jewellery&hash=item1c18a3ee63&x=15&y=4*


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Antique Diamond Studs- from the 1920's


----------



## mrs moulds

Diamond studs 1.0 carat 14k gold.


----------



## mrs moulds

AntiqueShopper said:


> Antique Diamond Studs- from the 1920's


 
I love the jewelry from the 20's and 30's. The art deco style is just beautiful.  I bet your earrings are amazing!!!


----------



## Okodugba

My Di Modolo Rutilated Quartz earrings.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Pretty!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> so pretty! I've said it before...you have a fantastic collection of artisan silver!


 
*frick&frack* -  and You have a fantastic collection full of colour, im not so daring with colour, just plan silver . 



Necromancer said:


> Rose gold earrings exactly like these: *http://cgi.ebay.com/9KT-ROSE-WHITE-...Womens_Jewellery&hash=item1c18a3ee63&x=15&y=4*


 
*Necromancer* - these are so pretty/cute.



AntiqueShopper said:


> Antique Diamond Studs- from the 1920's


 
*AntiqueShopper* - These sound like really beautiful earring. 



mrs moulds said:


> Diamond studs 1.0 carat 14k gold.


 
*mrs moulds* - These to sound really nice.  I would one day love to have diamond studs.



Okodugba said:


> My Di Modolo Rutilated Quartz earrings.


 
*Okodugba* - These sound really nice - would love to see a picture. 

Today sadly i'm having a PJ day so no earrings worn.


----------



## Spendaholic

Today i'm wearing again my Diana Porter Kisses.

^^*Okodugba* - I meant to say they look really nice. I missed the picture. (i was on autopilot.)


----------



## Okodugba

Spendaholic said:


> Today i'm wearing again my Diana Porter Kisses.
> 
> ^^*Okodugba* - I meant to say they look really nice. I missed the picture. (i was on autopilot.)


 
Thanks Spendaholic, I have a weakness for Di modolo jewelry... 

Today I wore my Simon Alcantara Blue Topaz hoops; got them for a GREAT deal on ebay, over 60% off the retail price, I just LOVE them!


----------



## frick&frack

Okodugba said:


> My Di Modolo Rutilated Quartz earrings.


^very cool...rutilated quartz is fabulous!




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* -  and You have a fantastic collection full of colour, im not so daring with colour, just plan silver .


^thank you!  I _do _love color!




Okodugba said:


> Today I wore my Simon Alcantara Blue Topaz hoops; got them for a GREAT deal on ebay, over 60% off the retail price, I just LOVE them!


^they're spectacular!!!  I've been looking for turquoise hoops in a similar style.  I guess I should search ebay.


----------



## Spendaholic

Okodugba said:


> Thanks Spendaholic, I have a weakness for Di modolo jewelry...
> 
> Today I wore my Simon Alcantara Blue Topaz hoops; got them for a GREAT deal on ebay, over 60% off the retail price, I just LOVE them!


 
I'm really liking these, it's great that you got them for 60% off retail price, i love a bargain. 

Today i'm wearring again my Diana Porter Kisses.


----------



## Okodugba

Today I wore one of my Marco Bicego earrings...


----------



## Okodugba

frick&frack said:


> ^very cool...rutilated quartz is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you! I _do _love color!
> 
> 
> 
> ^they're spectacular!!! I've been looking for turquoise hoops in a similar style. I guess I should search ebay.


 
I know what you mean, Simon Alcantara has some gorgeous pieces and he makes them in yellow gold and sterling silver. After Di Modolo, my other favourite jeweler is Marco Bicego, HE knows how to use colour!


----------



## sneezz

Tiffany Paloma Picasso mini X earrings.


----------



## frick&frack

diamond hoops


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Okodugba said:


> Today I wore one of my Marco Bicego earrings...


 Very beautiful, Okodugba!  


frick&frack said:


> diamond hoops


 Wow!  Those diamonds are so sparkly!


----------



## Spendaholic

Okodugba said:


> Today I wore one of my Marco Bicego earrings...


 
*Okodugba* - I so want these earring. They are Beautiful. 



sneezz said:


> Tiffany Paloma Picasso mini X earrings.


 
*sneezz* - Love these, i've been stalking these on Tiffany & Co UK website. 



frick&frack said:


> diamond hoops


 
*frick&frack* So Beautiful, 

Today i'm wearing again my Diana Porter Kisses.


----------



## lily25

frick&frack said:


> diamond hoops



these are beautiful F&F!

Kekeke! I got diamond hoops too!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^nice!  I just posted I wanted to see modelling shots in your thread.  LOL...


----------



## frick&frack

Okodugba said:


> Today I wore one of my Marco Bicego earrings...


^gorgeous color!!!




sneezz said:


> Tiffany Paloma Picasso mini X earrings.


^so sweet!




AntiqueShopper said:


> Wow!  Those diamonds are so sparkly!


^thank you!  you know how great low light is for sparklies 




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* So Beautiful,


^thank you!




lily25 said:


> these are beautiful F&F!
> 
> Kekeke! I got diamond hoops too!


^thank you!  yours are fabulous!!!  are they baguettes?  did you get them for christmas?


----------



## lily25

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^nice!  I just posted I wanted to see modelling shots in your thread.  LOL...



Thanks! I will link my post then!



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  yours are fabulous!!!  are they baguettes?  did you get them for christmas?



Thanks Fricky!I just got them a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Mikimoto olive earrings today!


----------



## frick&frack

lily25 said:


> Thanks Fricky!I just got them a couple of hours ago.


^just hours ago???  AHHHHHHHHHHH...how exciting!!!!!  thanks for sharing with us!!!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Mikimoto olive earrings today!


^I absolutely adore these earrings...so feminine.  I think they're my favorite pair of yours that I've seen so far...I _think _so!


----------



## lily25

Kitsunegrl said:


> Mikimoto olive earrings today!



Very elegant! I love Mikimoto!


----------



## Okodugba

Kitsunegrl said:


> Mikimoto olive earrings today!


 
VERY nice, Mikimoto does have some great designs.


----------



## Okodugba

Today I didn"t wear anything special, just my normal white gold, mother of pearl Kabana huggies (worked from the apartment on location all day!)


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^I'm envious that you have Kabana!


----------



## Valerka

my Ippolita mother of pearl teardrop earrings..kind of go well with VCA alhambra MOP necklace i have on


----------



## Spendaholic

lily25 said:


> these are beautiful F&F!
> 
> Kekeke! I got diamond hoops too!


 
*lily25* - I'm really liking these.  



Kitsunegrl said:


> Mikimoto olive earrings today!


 
*Kitsunegrl* - So Beautiful.



Okodugba said:


> Today I didn"t wear anything special, just my normal white gold, mother of pearl Kabana huggies (worked from the apartment on location all day!)


 
*Okodugba* - These are something Special, Beautiful 



Valerka said:


> my Ippolita mother of pearl teardrop earrings..kind of go well with VCA alhambra MOP necklace i have on


 
*Valerka* - I'm loving these & mother of pearl beautiful. 

Sunday i wore again my *Diana Porter Kisses*, 
Today i'm wearing my *Sterling Silver Flat Balls*.


----------



## frick&frack

Okodugba said:


> Today I didn"t wear anything special, just my normal white gold, mother of pearl Kabana huggies (worked from the apartment on location all day!)


^these look pretty!  do you have any IRL pics?




Valerka said:


> my Ippolita mother of pearl teardrop earrings..kind of go well with VCA alhambra MOP necklace i have on


^so pretty!  I love MOP




Spendaholic said:


> Sunday i wore again my *Diana Porter Kisses*,
> Today i'm wearing my *Sterling Silver Flat Balls*.


^I love the clean look of these


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday...vintage lucite


----------



## RedDuchess

Sterling silver balls, that's all


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Frank Gehry Axis diamond earrings


----------



## Valerka

my current favs--Bvlgari B.Zero asymmetrical earrings (2 stones on each earring are different)


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Absolutely delightful!  

Diamond hoops today...


----------



## frick&frack

Valerka said:


> my current favs--Bvlgari B.Zero asymmetrical earrings (2 stones on each earring are different)


^very pretty & edgy at the same time!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Diamond hoops today...


^fabulous! 




these today:






& purple sapphires out to dinner tonight:


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> yesterday...vintage lucite


 
*frick&frack* - I'm loving these Vintage Lucite .



AntiqueShopper said:


> Frank Gehry Axis diamond earrings


 
*AntiqueShopper* - Love these sound really nice. 



RedDuchess said:


> Sterling silver balls, that's all


 
*RedDuchess* - They sound so cute. 



Valerka said:


> my current favs--Bvlgari B.Zero asymmetrical earrings (2 stones on each earring are different)


 
*Valerka* - So Beautiful, 



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^Absolutely delightful!
> 
> Diamond hoops today...


 
*Kitsunegrl* - Loving the Diamond Hoops.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> these today:
> & purple sapphires out to dinner tonight:


 
*frick&frack* - Love, Love So Beautiful & Cute.


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^^^^



frick&frack said:


> these today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & purple sapphires out to dinner tonight:


 
Love These.  I so would like the Purple Sapphires.


----------



## Spendaholic

Today I Wore My *Rock Lobster Sterling Silver Mini MultiBall Dangles*.   These.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^those are FUN!  They totally have a medieval kick-ass warrior girl feel to them!


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I'm loving these Vintage Lucite .





Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - Love, Love So Beautiful & Cute.





Spendaholic said:


> Love These.  I so would like the Purple Sapphires.


^thank you! 




Spendaholic said:


> Today I Wore My *Rock Lobster Sterling Silver Mini MultiBall Dangles*.   These.


^OMG...I LOOOVE these!!!  these are the type of earrings that I'd wear every day!  so fun & feminine.  plus, they remind me of...


----------



## Okodugba

Valerka said:


> my current favs--Bvlgari B.Zero asymmetrical earrings (2 stones on each earring are different)


 
I LOVE these Bvlgari earrings, they would go so well with my necklace!


----------



## Okodugba

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^I'm envious that you have Kabana!


 
Yeah, they are really good with MOP and turquoise. There are a few sites online that have keep on sale, and there is quite a nice selection on ebay and on Bidz.com.


----------



## Okodugba

frick&frack said:


> ^these look pretty! do you have any IRL pics?
> 
> 
> ^so pretty! I love MOP
> 
> 
> 
> ^I love the clean look of these


 
I'm on location right now in Bermuda & don't have my camera with me, but I can take some pics of some of my Kabana pieces when I get home this weekend and post them up here.


----------



## Okodugba

Today I wore my Midnight Sapphire (almost black) Mirabelle Teardrop earrings, they are the dark, almost black version of these! 

BTW, if anyone knows where I can get these blue ones, I'd be over the moon as they are the only color that I am missing from the set (they came in blue, dark (almost black), red, yellow, pink, and green)! Thanks!!!


----------



## jollywa

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^Diamond hoops today...


 Great earrings!


----------



## jollywa

Okodugba said:


> BTW, if anyone knows where I can get these blue ones, I'd be over the moon ..../QUOTE]
> 
> They are beautiful! And what about they ones in your avatar. Where did you find those? I love the look.


----------



## jollywa

I liked the look of these and have been wearing them almost non-stop since I bought them. This is a form of 'hugger' earring, is it not?


----------



## jollywa

Oops! Here is what they look like on my ear.


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^those are FUN! They totally have a medieval kick-ass warrior girl feel to them!


 
*Kitsunegrl* -


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> ^OMG...I LOOOVE these!!! these are the type of earrings that I'd wear every day! so fun & feminine. plus, they remind me of...




*frick&frack* -   I really love these, I hate to say that it took me sometime to wear them after they were given to me as a birthday gift from DH (i wasnt that sure of them at frist).

But I   These. 



Okodugba said:


> Today I wore my Midnight Sapphire (almost black) Mirabelle Teardrop earrings, they are the dark, almost black version of these!
> BTW, if anyone knows where I can get these blue ones, I'd be over the moon as they are the only color that I am missing from the set (they came in blue, dark (almost black), red, yellow, pink, and green)! Thanks!!!


 
*Okodugba* - Love these so blinging cute. 



jollywa said:


> Oops! Here is what they look like on my ear.


 
*jollywa* - these are so funky. 

Today i when out and didn't wear any earrings.


----------



## frick&frack

Okodugba said:


> I'm on location right now in Bermuda & don't have my camera with me, but I can take some pics of some of my Kabana pieces when I get home this weekend and post them up here.


^hope you have a great trip, & looking forward to seeing your pics when you get home!




jollywa said:


> I liked the look of these and have been wearing them almost non-stop since I bought them. This is a form of 'hugger' earring, is it not?


^cute earrings!  I wouldn't call these "huggies"...huggies are much smaller & fit closer to the earlobe.


----------



## frick&frack

today I wore sapphire hoops in WG with black rhodium on the prongs


----------



## Okodugba

jollywa said:


> Okodugba said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if anyone knows where I can get these blue ones, I'd be over the moon ..../QUOTE]
> 
> They are beautiful! And what about they ones in your avatar. Where did you find those? I love the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones in my avatar are Simon Alcantara Watermelon Tourmaline Hoops. They come in 4 sizes and they are 14k, mine are 1.5".
Click to expand...


----------



## Okodugba

Today I wore my 18k Carlo Viani Turquoise & Chocolate Diamond earrings. I just LOVE they way they hang and feel on.


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE these!!!



Okodugba said:


> Today I wore my 18k Carlo Viani Turquoise & Chocolate Diamond earrings. I just LOVE they way they hang and feel on.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Okodugba said:


> Today I wore my 18k Carlo Viani Turquoise & Chocolate Diamond earrings. I just LOVE they way they hang and feel on.


 
Beautiful!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Oku-that turquoise just glows!

Frick&frack-I love your hoops.  Those are the reversible ones?


----------



## frick&frack

thanks!  yes, they have tsavorite garnet set on the other side...you remembered. 



Kitsunegrl said:


> Frick&frack-I love your hoops.  Those are the reversible ones?


----------



## mrs moulds

Okodugba said:


> Today I wore my 18k Carlo Viani Turquoise & Chocolate Diamond earrings. I just LOVE they way they hang and feel on.


 

Lovely!  I love earrings and these are amazing!  If I may ask, where did you purchase?


----------



## mrs moulds

My 1 carat diamond earring jackets in 14k yellow gold with 1 carat 14k diamond studs. I usually wear these on special occasions, but I needed a little pick me up today...


----------



## jollywa

Okodugba said:


> jollywa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones in my avatar are Simon Alcantara Watermelon Tourmaline Hoops. They come in 4 sizes and they are 14k, mine are 1.5".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are very pretty! Watermelon tourmaline is one of my favourite gems. I have a watermelon tourmaline ring that I had made for me by a jeweller in Maine and, other than my Hidalgo enamel and diamonds wedding band, it is my favourite ring.
Click to expand...


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> today I wore sapphire hoops in WG with black rhodium on the prongs


 
*frick&frack* - I'm still really liking these  Beautiful.



Okodugba said:


> Today I wore my 18k Carlo Viani Turquoise & Chocolate Diamond earrings. I just LOVE they way they hang and feel on.


 
*Okodugba* - These are so blinging cute. 

Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Nothing for the last two days--


----------



## Okodugba

Today I wore the sisters to my 18k Carlo Viani Turquoise & Chocolate Diamond earrings; these ones are chocolate pearls in rose gold. It is hard to decide which ones I love more, they're both just to die for.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Tiffany's silver ball earrings


----------



## Okodugba

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I'm still really liking these  Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> *Okodugba* - These are so blinging cute.
> 
> 
> Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls.


 
Thanks! I have a weakness for earrings... well, jewelry in general


----------



## Okodugba

mrs moulds said:


> Lovely! I love earrings and these are amazing! If I may ask, where did you purchase?


 
I got them on ebay along with the ones I wore today, the chocolate pearl ones.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I'm still really liking these  Beautiful.
> 
> Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls.


^thank you!
you know...I think I have a bracelet clasp or something that's similar to your earrings...




Okodugba said:


> Today I wore the sisters to my 18k Carlo Viani Turquoise & Chocolate Diamond earrings; these ones are chocolate pearls in rose gold. It is hard to decide which ones I love more, they're both just to die for.


^they're beautiful too!  I love RG!


----------



## elizat

I love those ribbon roll earrings. I wish I could find something like that from a US based website. I've looked and no luck so far.


----------



## Okodugba

frick&frack said:


> LOVE these!!!





AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful!





Kitsunegrl said:


> Oku-that turquoise just glows!



Thanks guys, they are high on my 'favourites' list!


----------



## frick&frack

gradient pink tourmaline & amethyst 14k settings


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^^Gorgeous f&f!!  Love those colors!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

frick&frack said:


> gradient pink tourmaline & amethyst 14k settings


 
Very pretty!  Love the color combination!


----------



## frick&frack

HeartMyMJs said:


> ^^^Gorgeous f&f!!  Love those colors!!





AntiqueShopper said:


> Very pretty!  Love the color combination!



thanks ladies!  I just love wearing berry colors in the winter...don't you?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Yes I love them!!!


----------



## Okodugba

frick&frack said:


> gradient pink tourmaline & amethyst 14k settings


 
Very cute; LOVE the colour combination!


----------



## frick&frack

^thank you!


----------



## Spendaholic

Okodugba said:


> Today I wore the sisters to my 18k Carlo Viani Turquoise & Chocolate Diamond earrings; these ones are chocolate pearls in rose gold. It is hard to decide which ones I love more, they're both just to die for.


 
*Okodugba* - These are beyond Beautiful.



HeartMyMJs said:


> Tiffany's silver ball earrings


 
*HeartMyMJs* - I have always liked Tiffanys, i sadly dont own any just yet. 



Okodugba said:


> Thanks! I have a weakness for earrings... well, jewelry in general


 
*Okodugba* - There are no better weakness then earrings, other then nail polishes.



elizat said:


> I love those ribbon roll earrings. I wish I could find something like that from a US based website. I've looked and no luck so far.


 
*elizat* - They are very unique earrings, i've not come across anyother like them.



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> you know...I think I have a bracelet clasp or something that's similar to your earrings...
> 
> gradient pink tourmaline & amethyst 14k settings


 
*frick&frack* -   I'm still liking these so bright & fresh for a winters day.

Today i'm wearing again my Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls.


----------



## Valerka

today--these by Rhonda Faber Green...even being little on a dressy side, i like to wear them with casual attire, every day is a special occasion to me, so i like to wear even dressy stuff on "regular" days


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My earrings today (my virgin post in here!):
Rings in lower ear with red stone are Jody Coyote, gemmed ball is recent Coach purchase.


----------



## screeema

Here is my first contribution to the post!





lets see if I did it right.


----------



## screeema

btw, such lovely gems here ladies!!


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* -   I'm still liking these so bright & fresh for a winters day.


^thank you!




Valerka said:


> today--these by Rhonda Faber Green...even being little on a dressy side, i like to wear them with casual attire, every day is a special occasion to me, so i like to wear even dressy stuff on "regular" days


^they don't look dressy to me...they look fun & ethnic!




bunnymasseuse said:


> My earrings today (my virgin post in here!): Rings in lower ear with red stone are Jody Coyote, gemmed ball is recent Coach purchase.


^hi bunny!  great earring combo!  love the sparkly ball!




screeema said:


> Here is my first contribution to the post!
> 
> lets see if I did it right.


^so beautiful!!!  that's a lotus flower, isn't it?


----------



## screeema

yes Frick, they are Lotus flowers, my friend designed them!


----------



## frick&frack

screeema said:


> yes Frick, they are Lotus flowers, my friend designed them!



they're amazing!!!  are they high karat gold?  they look like it...


----------



## frick&frack

aquamarine in 14k WG


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Very pretty! Does your friend have a website?  


screeema said:


> Here is my first contribution to the post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if I did it right.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Frank Gehry large orchid drops


----------



## sassc

I have been enjoying everyone's beautiful earrings and decided to post some pics too.  Today I wore these earrings I bought from Ross Simons last week.  They are citrine and 14kt.  I really like them!

http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/earrings/108-1.jpg


----------



## screeema

frick&frack said:


> they're amazing!!!  are they high karat gold?  they look like it...




they are 18k, I will tell my friend, she will be so happy that you all like them!

She made me a pendant to, I will post later


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I really love seeing all the different earrings. It's great to see them on people, they just look so much better than laying on velvet. 

18k satin hoops for me today.


----------



## Spendaholic

Valerka said:


> today--these by Rhonda Faber Green...even being little on a dressy side, i like to wear them with casual attire, every day is a special occasion to me, so i like to wear even dressy stuff on "regular" days


 
*Valerka* - I'm really liking these so classic but funky/cute to.



bunnymasseuse said:


> My earrings today (my virgin post in here!):
> Rings in lower ear with red stone are Jody Coyote, gemmed ball is recent Coach purchase.


 
*bunnymasseuse* - Welcome - I'm really liking the Gemmed Ball, so cute.



screeema said:


> Here is my first contribution to the post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if I did it right.


 
*screeema* - Welcome - these are so funky & cute really fresh, i've never seen any earrings like these before.



frick&frack said:


> aquamarine in 14k WG


 
*frick&frack* - Aquamarine i'm in love, i really like the colour of aquamarine.



AntiqueShopper said:


> Frank Gehry large orchid drops


 
*AntiqueShopper* - These sound so cute.



sassc said:


> I have been enjoying everyone's beautiful earrings and decided to post some pics too. Today I wore these earrings I bought from Ross Simons last week. They are citrine and 14kt. I really like them!
> http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/earrings/108-1.jpg


 
*sassc* - Welcome - These are so classic but cute all at the same time. 



Kitsunegrl said:


> I really love seeing all the different earrings. It's great to see them on people, they just look so much better than laying on velvet.
> 18k satin hoops for me today.


 
*Kitsunegrl* - I do to, everyone has so different tastes in earrings thats really why i started this thread, and it gives me new ideas for my future earring purchases.
The 18K satin hoops so sound funky/cute.

Today i'm sadly not wearing any earrings - Stay at home day (pjs)


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> I really love seeing all the different earrings. It's great to see them on people, they just look so much better than laying on velvet.
> 
> 18k satin hoops for me today.


^I agree...love modeling pics!  your hoops are fantastic! are they engraved too?




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - Aquamarine i'm in love, i really like the colour of aquamarine.
> 
> Today i'm sadly not wearing any earrings - Stay at home day (pjs)


^thank you!  I'm still in my PJs too...at 2pm


----------



## screeema

thanks ladies for all of the compliments, my friend will be happy...

her website is
http://www.alysontalley.com/

I don't know if the Lotus collection is up because she made them
for her center, Diamond Way Buddhist!


----------



## screeema

I will post the necklace soon too, different mold than earrings..triple lotus, very beautiful


----------



## Kitsunegrl

yes, the satin hoops have flower engraving.  I got these 10 years or so ago from QVC!  They had some quality stuff back in the day! 

Wearing my "honker omega" (dh term) so I just have 6mm Mikimoto studs today.


----------



## jollywa

screeema said:


> thanks ladies for all of the compliments, my friend will be happy...
> 
> her website is
> http://www.alysontalley.com/
> 
> I don't know if the Lotus collection is up because she made them
> for her center, Diamond Way Buddhist!


 
 Her rings are GORGEOUS!!!! I bookmarked that site.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^I agree...love modeling pics! your hoops are fantastic! are they engraved too?
> ^thank you! I'm still in my PJs too...at 2pm


 
*frick&frack* - I was in my PJ's all day 

Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls (picture taken today)


----------



## screeema

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I was in my PJ's all day
> 
> Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls (picture taken today)


Love these!!
and pj's all day days!


----------



## skyqueen

screeema said:


> thanks ladies for all of the compliments, my friend will be happy...
> 
> her website is
> http://www.alysontalley.com/
> 
> I don't know if the Lotus collection is up because she made them
> for her center, Diamond Way Buddhist!


Is this the same gal that made your single stone DBTY necklace? Love the setting/chain in that necklace!!!


----------



## elizat

Spendaholic said:


> *elizat* - They are very unique earrings, i've not come across anyother like them.



I found a dangle style, but not a stud.

http://www.silvermessages.com/mm5/m...=63148&Category_Code=amethyst-silver-earrings

BTW- This website is great for silver jewelry. I order earrings from here and they prices are really good, huge selection and they always have a 20% off code and free shipping. I've been happy with the things I've ordered.


----------



## screeema

skyqueen said:


> Is this the same gal that made your single stone DBTY necklace? Love the setting/chain in that necklace!!!




yes, she made that for me as well.


----------



## skyqueen

screeema said:


> yes, she made that for me as well.


I have something I want made...inherited diamonds from my Mom. Very sentimental. I'd love a single DBTY like yours, maybe in WG!!!
Thanks for the info.............................


----------



## sassc

Today I got a little dressed up for church so I wore my diamond studs with the jackets.
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/diamond studs/tpfjewels008.jpg


----------



## frick&frack

^so pretty!



blue gradient earrings in WG (kianite, swiss blue topaz, chalcedony, & opalite)


----------



## Spendaholic

screeema said:


> Love these!!
> and pj's all day days!


 
*screeema* -  and yes i did have an all day pj's day.



elizat said:


> I found a dangle style, but not a stud.
> 
> http://www.silvermessages.com/mm5/m...=63148&Category_Code=amethyst-silver-earrings
> 
> BTW- This website is great for silver jewelry. I order earrings from here and they prices are really good, huge selection and they always have a 20% off code and free shipping. I've been happy with the things I've ordered.


 
*elizat* -  for the website, the earrings are very similar in style and with amethyst  these. (im currently on a purchasing ban so no earrings for me)



sassc said:


> Today I got a little dressed up for church so I wore my diamond studs with the jackets.
> http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/diamond studs/tpfjewels008.jpg


 
*sassc* - So Pretty. 



frick&frack said:


> ^so pretty!
> blue gradient earrings in WG (kianite, swiss blue topaz, chalcedony, & opalite)


 
*frick&frack* - I still   these.

Today is another PJ's day & none earring wearing one to.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I still   these.


^thank you!



pearl drops in 14k WG


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> pearl drops in 14k WG


 
*frick&frack* - I'm loving the Pearl Drops in 14k WG. 

Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls. again.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I'm loving the Pearl Drops in 14k WG.
> 
> Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls. again.


^thank you!  you know I love your ribbon rolls...& that sweater! 



pink tourmaline studs in 14k WG


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^love the pink tourmaline!  so vibrant.

Barbara Bixby silver & turquoise flower hoops for me.  Sorry about the pics.  I'm having trouble with the camera lately.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Frick&Frack and Kitsunegrl, your earrings are SO BEAUTIFUL.  I raided my mom's closet and found my grandma's pearl, gold and diamond pave stud earrings. Here are some pics (sorry my face is so big):


----------



## MrsTGreen

Honora Chocolate Pearl Studs


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Kohl-those flower earrings are beauties!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! you know I love your ribbon rolls...& that sweater!
> pink tourmaline studs in 14k WG


 
*frick&frack*  I'm in  with your Pink Tourmaline Studs.
The sweater isn't a sweater it's a scarf by Alexander Mcqueen MCQ. (net-a-porter link) 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25976
I love this scarf its my number 1 go-to, the only downside is that i have grey bits all over my black coat. The best thing is i got it on sale for the £92.40 in 2008 - cost per-wear is very good for me.



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^love the pink tourmaline! so vibrant.
> Barbara Bixby silver & turquoise flower hoops for me. Sorry about the pics. I'm having trouble with the camera lately.


 
*Kitsunegrl* - I'm loving these 



kohl_mascara said:


> Frick&Frack and Kitsunegrl, your earrings are SO BEAUTIFUL. I raided my mom's closet and found my grandma's pearl, gold and diamond pave stud earrings. Here are some pics (sorry my face is so big):


 
*kohl_mascara* - OH My these are So Beautiful 



MrsTGreen said:


> Honora Chocolate Pearl Studs


 
*MrsTGreen* - These sound so funky/cute & chocolate colour


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you Spendaholic and Kitsunegrl!  My grandma had great taste   I miss her!  Every time I wear them, I think of her


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^love the pink tourmaline!  so vibrant.
> 
> Barbara Bixby silver & turquoise flower hoops for me.  Sorry about the pics.  I'm having trouble with the camera lately.


^thank you!

you can never go wrong with fantastic turquoise earrings...love yours!




kohl_mascara said:


> Frick&Frack and Kitsunegrl, your earrings are SO BEAUTIFUL.  I raided my mom's closet and found my grandma's pearl, gold and diamond pave stud earrings. Here are some pics (sorry my face is so big):


^thank you!

beautiful classic pear earrings made even more special because they're heirlooms!




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack*  I'm in  with your Pink Tourmaline Studs.
> The sweater isn't a sweater it's a scarf by Alexander Mcqueen MCQ. (net-a-porter link)
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25976
> I love this scarf its my number 1 go-to, the only downside is that i have grey bits all over my black coat. The best thing is i got it on sale for the £92.40 in 2008 - cost per-wear is very good for me.


^thank you!  I'm wearing berry colors again 

love the color, texture, & weave of that scarf!  you did well to find such a bargain!!!  of course, for me living here, the cost-per-wear would be astronomical


----------



## skphotoimages

kohl_mascara said:


> Frick&Frack and Kitsunegrl, your earrings are SO BEAUTIFUL.  I raided my mom's closet and found my grandma's pearl, gold and diamond pave stud earrings. Here are some pics (sorry my face is so big):



You are so freakin pretty.


----------



## kohl_mascara

skphotoimages said:


> You are so freakin pretty.



Aww thank you!  It's just the angle of the camera!


----------



## screeema

love those Kohl, even more so because they were your grandmothers!!


----------



## skyqueen

skphotoimages said:


> You are so freakin pretty.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## frick&frack

10mm pink spice pearls


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ so beauuuutiful!


----------



## Louis&Mark

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I'm loving the Pearl Drops in 14k WG.
> 
> Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls. again.


 

those are sooo cute!!




Kitsunegrl said:


> ^love the pink tourmaline! so vibrant.
> 
> Barbara Bixby silver & turquoise flower hoops for me. Sorry about the pics. I'm having trouble with the camera lately.


 
these are super cute!!




kohl_mascara said:


> Frick&Frack and Kitsunegrl, your earrings are SO BEAUTIFUL. I raided my mom's closet and found my grandma's pearl, gold and diamond pave stud earrings. Here are some pics (sorry my face is so big):


 

gasp!  i love them


----------



## frick&frack

Louis&Mark said:


> ^^^ so beauuuutiful!





Louis&Mark said:


> those are sooo cute!!



thank you!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *screema*, *skyqueen*, *Louis&Mark*!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you Spendaholic and Kitsunegrl! My grandma had great taste  I miss her! Every time I wear them, I think of her


 
*kohl_mascara* -  i really do love your earrings, its nice they were your grandmas.



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! I'm wearing berry colors again  love the color, texture, & weave of that scarf! you did well to find such a bargain!!! of course, for me living here, the cost-per-wear would be astronomical
> 
> 10mm pink spice pearls


 
*frick&frack* - These are massive  but so beautiful.
the scarf is perfect (no-one seemed to be purchasing it so i got it in the second cut-price in the January sale of 2008) and you have sun nearly all year, here we have rain,rain,rain nearly all year.



Louis&Mark said:


> those are sooo cute!!


 
*Louis&Mark* -


----------



## Spendaholic

Today & Yesturday i've been wearing my Sterling Silver Mini Hearts.


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ another cute pair!


----------



## mrs moulds

kohl_mascara said:


> Frick&Frack and Kitsunegrl, your earrings are SO BEAUTIFUL. I raided my mom's closet and found my grandma's pearl, gold and diamond pave stud earrings. Here are some pics (sorry my face is so big):


 You are such a beautiful young lady...
And, the earrings are breathtaking.  I am sure your Granny is smiling right now!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

I am still wearing my 1.0 carat diamond studs with 1.0 earring jackets.  They are in my avatar.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you spendaholic, I love your earrings!  They look perfect for every day wear!

And thank you mrs moulds!  I know she is watching over me. And I love your stud earrings too!  I love flowers (I don't know if anyone has guessed yet! haha) and I bet the diamonds capture the light beautifully and sparkle like crazy!


----------



## Twingles

My 3 ctw diamond studs every single day.


----------



## mrs moulds

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you spendaholic, I love your earrings! They look perfect for every day wear!
> 
> And thank you mrs moulds!  I know she is watching over me. And I love your stud earrings too! I love flowers (I don't know if anyone has guessed yet! haha) and I bet the diamonds capture the light beautifully and sparkle like crazy!


 

Thank you for the compliment.
You are truly a stunning young lady... And one LA girl can tell another!!

I love my earrings. These were a gift from the 1st hubby ( jewelry and my daughter was the best thing that he gave me LOL ) :lolots:


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hehe  he bought you some fabulous earrings!  I am glad you get a lot of wear out of them!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co 10mm pearl studs


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> I am still wearing my 1.0 carat diamond studs with 1.0 earring jackets. They are in my avatar.


Love the studs with the jackets...lovely.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - These are massive  but so beautiful.
> the scarf is perfect (no-one seemed to be purchasing it so i got it in the second cut-price in the January sale of 2008) and you have sun nearly all year, here we have rain,rain,rain nearly all year.


^thanks! 




Spendaholic said:


> Today & Yesturday i've been wearing my Sterling Silver Mini Hearts.


^they're adorable!!! 




mrs moulds said:


> I am still wearing my 1.0 carat diamond studs with 1.0 earring jackets.  They are in my avatar.


^they're still beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

tsavorite garnet hoops in 14k WG with black rhodium


----------



## kohl_mascara

frick&frack said:


> tsavorite garnet hoops in 14k WG with black rhodium



Those are GORGEOUS.  It's totally diff than the usual diamond pave hoops but the black rhodium really makes the green pop!


----------



## coleigh

1.33ctw wg studs


----------



## jenny70

1.75ctw diamond studs everyday!!


----------



## jenny70




----------



## frick&frack

^they look so pretty!  is that your cat behind you?  it's a big'un


----------



## Okodugba

Today I wore my 18k WG w/ Onyx & Diamond dangling earrings.


----------



## Okodugba

frick&frack said:


> ^hope you have a great trip, & looking forward to seeing your pics when you get home!
> 
> 
> 
> ^cute earrings! I wouldn't call these "huggies"...huggies are much smaller & fit closer to the earlobe.


 
Hey Frick & Frack, got home but had to spend some quality time with my hubby, he was off work... I started a Kabana thread so you can see some of my loot... http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/kabana-jewelry-lovers-660113.html#post17931148


----------



## Spendaholic

Louis&Mark said:


> ^^^ another cute pair!


 




mrs moulds said:


> I am still wearing my 1.0 carat diamond studs with 1.0 earring jackets. They are in my avatar.


 
Love these, so beautiful



Twingles said:


> My 3 ctw diamond studs every single day.


 
These sound so beautiful. 



MrsTGreen said:


> Tiffany & Co 10mm pearl studs


 
Pearls love.



frick&frack said:


> tsavorite garnet hoops in 14k WG with black rhodium


 
Love these they are super cute / beautiful.



coleigh said:


> 1.33ctw wg studs


 
These sound so beautiful



jenny70 said:


>


 
These are so cute & beautiful.



Okodugba said:


> Today I wore my 18k WG w/ Onyx & Diamond dangling earrings.


 
I so need these. So beautiful.

Today i'm not wearing any earrings. I'm loving everyones.


----------



## frick&frack

kohl_mascara said:


> Those are GORGEOUS.  It's totally diff than the usual diamond pave hoops but the black rhodium really makes the green pop!


^thank you!  I agree, the black rhodium makes a huge difference.




Okodugba said:


> Today I wore my 18k WG w/ Onyx & Diamond dangling earrings.


^wow...I LOVE these!!!




Okodugba said:


> Hey Frick & Frack, got home but had to spend some quality time with my hubby, he was off work... I started a Kabana thread so you can see some of my loot...


^great collection!




Spendaholic said:


> Love these they are super cute / beautiful.


^thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Love the studs with the jackets...lovely.


 
 Thank you!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> tsavorite garnet hoops in 14k WG with black rhodium


 
You really have  wonderful taste in jewelry.  Loving these earrings!


----------



## Okodugba

Spendaholic said:


> I so need these. So beautiful.
> Today i'm not wearing any earrings. I'm loving everyones.


 


frick&frack said:


> ^wow...I LOVE these!!!
> ^great collection!


 
Thanks ladies, I bought them about 4 years ago on ebay and they are just light and fun! I have a thing for dangling earrings and hoops!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Frick&Frack-so jealous of your tsavorites!  

little platinum hoops today...


----------



## Okodugba

Today I wore another pair of 18K Black Gold earrings that I own; Black gold has become my new favourite type of gold after Rose Gold.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^awesome!


----------



## jenny70

Thank you!  lol! yes that's my Bella behind me.  I tried to get her to move but she wasn't interested.



frick&frack said:


> ^they look so pretty! is that your cat behind you? it's a big'un


----------



## kohl_mascara

frick&frack said:


> ^they look so pretty!  is that your cat behind you?  it's a big'un



WHOA that is a big kitty. 

Kitsunegrl, I LOVE your platinum hoops!  I actually haven't seen a pair until today!  They look so fabulous on your ears


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Thanks, my mom brought them back from Tokyo a few years ago.


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> You really have  wonderful taste in jewelry.  Loving these earrings!


^thank you!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Frick&Frack-so jealous of your tsavorites!
> 
> little platinum hoops today...


^hehe...thanks!  love your hoops...I need some just like those!




Okodugba said:


> Today I wore another pair of 18K Black Gold earrings that I own; Black gold has become my new favourite type of gold after Rose Gold.


^sooo cool!!!



no earrings today...I forgot!  I was babysitting the nieces anyway so it worked out.


----------



## Okodugba

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^hehe...thanks! love your hoops...I need some just like those!
> 
> 
> 
> ^sooo cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> no earrings today...I forgot! I was babysitting the nieces anyway so it worked out.


 
Thanks Frick&Frack!


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> Frick&Frack-so jealous of your tsavorites!
> 
> little platinum hoops today...


 
Love these. 



Okodugba said:


> Today I wore another pair of 18K Black Gold earrings that I own; Black gold has become my new favourite type of gold after Rose Gold.


 
These are so funky cute & so different, love them. 

Today i'm again not wearing any earrings. (stay at home day).


----------



## Spendaholic

Today I'm wearing my Sterling Silver Leafs.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^I really like these!


----------



## skyqueen

jenny70 said:


>


Perfect size on your ear!


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> Today I'm wearing my Sterling Silver Leafs.


^ these!!!



tahitian pearl drops this morning


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Wowza!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

DY blue topaz today


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Frank Gehry Diamond Axis Studs


----------



## Forsyte

Tiffany 1837 small hoops in sterling silver.


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> DY blue topaz today


^gorgeous!!!




Forsyte said:


> Tiffany 1837 small hoops in sterling silver.


^love the simplicity of these!


----------



## Oceane

dont know how to insert a pic


----------



## frick&frack

^this thread should be helpful:  http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## Kitsunegrl

My little black Tahitian pearls 14k white gold


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co 8mm Silver ball earrings


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> ^ these!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tahitian pearl drops this morning


  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Cheryl

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+8-c+287464-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

Tiffany Gold Signature Earrings, Just got them!!


----------



## canyongirl

My new Alexis Bittar lucite earrings.  They are so fun!


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> My little black Tahitian pearls 14k white gold


^beautiful...love them!




MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous!!


^thank you!




canyongirl said:


> My new Alexis Bittar lucite earrings.  They are so fun!


^they're definitely fun!


----------



## frick&frack

wore blue gradient (opalite, chalcedony, blue topaz, kianite) in WG again...


----------



## Forsyte

Some sterling silver dangle heart earrings with pearl.


----------



## sassc

Spendaholic said:


> Today I'm wearing my Sterling Silver Leafs.


 I love those leafs Spendaholic!  They are really cute, where did you find them?  I'm enjoying all of the earring photos.  Today I wore my Tiffany black onyx balls.
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/earrings/119.jpg


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Picasso Celtic Love earrings- http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...GqlAeL6KHyBg&page=1&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0


----------



## kiwishopper

My gift from DH two years ago for our anniversary


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Beautiful earrings!!!



kiwishopper said:


> My gift from DH two years ago for our anniversary


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks *AntiqueShopper*, it was so hard to take these pictures with Iphone! lol I think I might have strained my neck and eyes a little bit hehehe


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^I really like these!


 




frick&frack said:


> ^ these!!!
> tahitian pearl drops this morning


 

I  these


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> DY blue topaz today


 
Gorgeous. 



Forsyte said:


> Tiffany 1837 small hoops in sterling silver.


 
These sound really nice.



Kitsunegrl said:


> My little black Tahitian pearls 14k white gold


 
Beyond Gorgeous.



Cheryl said:


> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+8-c+287464-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+
> 
> Tiffany Gold Signature Earrings, Just got them!!


 
These are really nice.


----------



## Spendaholic

canyongirl said:


> My new Alexis Bittar lucite earrings. They are so fun!


 
Beautiful & Gorgeous.



frick&frack said:


> wore blue gradient (opalite, chalcedony, blue topaz, kianite) in WG again...


 
I'm still loving these 



Forsyte said:


> Some sterling silver dangle heart earrings with pearl.


 
Love these so beautiful



sassc said:


> I love those leafs Spendaholic! They are really cute, where did you find them? I'm enjoying all of the earring photos. Today I wore my Tiffany black onyx balls.
> http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/earrings/119.jpg


 
 my earring are from Pia Jewellery, 
http://www.piajewellery.com/product-Pia-Impressions-In-Silver-Earrings-4273/ 
I'm love the Tiffany Black Onyx Balls 



AntiqueShopper said:


> Tiffany Picasso Celtic Love earrings- http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...GqlAeL6KHyBg&page=1&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0


 
Love these beautiful



kiwishopper said:


> My gift from DH two years ago for our anniversary


 
OH my  these beyong Beautiful Gorgeous.


----------



## Spendaholic

I haven't posted in a couple of days (been busy)
BUT
I have been wearing alot of my earrings.

Monday & Tuesday
Sterling Silver Hammered Dangles (Rock Lobsters)





Wednesday
Sterling Silver Diamond Cut Hoops (Rock Lobsters)
(picture to come in a couple of days - forgot to take one).

Thursday
Sterling Silver Hammered Open Heart with Garnet & Pearl & Blue Topaz. (Rock Lobsters)





Friday
Sterling Silver Rose Quartz & Pink Freshwater Pearl Drops (Dower & Hall Waterliliy Collection OLD).


----------



## jollywa

Spendaholic said:


> I haven't posted in a couple of days (been busy) BUT I have been wearing alot of my earrings.
> Thursday
> Sterling Silver Hammered Open Heart with Garnet & Pearl & Blue Topaz. (Rock Lobsters)



Love those earrings with the garnet and pearls.


----------



## Beriloffun

These aren't fancy, but I got then at nordies bp dept yesterday. I think they are fun pop of color  plus you can't beat the $6 price tag


----------



## AntiqueShopper

12mm Sterling Silver Tiffany Beans


----------



## frick&frack

Forsyte said:


> Some sterling silver dangle heart earrings with pearl.


^very pretty!




AntiqueShopper said:


> Tiffany Picasso Celtic Love earrings-


^love celtic knots!




kiwishopper said:


> My gift from DH two years ago for our anniversary


^absolutely gorgeous!!! 




Spendaholic said:


> I  these


^thank you!




Spendaholic said:


> I'm still loving these


^thanks again!




Spendaholic said:


> I haven't posted in a couple of days (been busy)
> BUT
> I have been wearing alot of my earrings.
> 
> Monday & Tuesday
> Sterling Silver Hammered Dangles (Rock Lobsters)
> 
> Wednesday
> Sterling Silver Diamond Cut Hoops (Rock Lobsters)
> (picture to come in a couple of days - forgot to take one).
> 
> Thursday
> Sterling Silver Hammered Open Heart with Garnet & Pearl & Blue Topaz. (Rock Lobsters)
> 
> Friday
> Sterling Silver Rose Quartz & Pink Freshwater Pearl Drops (Dower & Hall Waterliliy Collection OLD).


^love seeing all the new earring eye candy!!!  I think the hearts are my fav!




Beriloffun said:


> These aren't fancy, but I got then at nordies bp dept yesterday. I think they are fun pop of color  plus you can't beat the $6 price tag


^cute!


----------



## frick&frack

last night, vintage lucite







today, madagascar PINK sapphires for my niece's first birthday party!


----------



## sneezz

My new diamond studs!


----------



## kohl_mascara

frick&frack said:


> last night, vintage lucite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today, madagascar PINK sapphires for my niece's first birthday party!



AMAZING pieces frick&frack!  Are the pink sapphires natural?  I'm dying over the vintage lucite - they are sooooo gorgeous and lace-like!


----------



## baglici0us

my tiffany bead earrings - they go with everything!


----------



## Spendaholic

jollywa said:


> Love those earrings with the garnet and pearls.


 




Beriloffun said:


> These aren't fancy, but I got then at nordies bp dept yesterday. I think they are fun pop of color  plus you can't beat the $6 price tag


 
These are so cute.



AntiqueShopper said:


> 12mm Sterling Silver Tiffany Beans


 
I've seen these on the tiffany website & i love these. 



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> ^thanks again!
> ^love seeing all the new earring eye candy!!! I think the hearts are my fav!


 
  The hearts were a 2009 christmas present and i  them.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> last night, vintage lucite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today, madagascar PINK sapphires for my niece's first birthday party!


 
Love, Love & the madagascar PINK sapphires Oh my, 



sneezz said:


> My new diamond studs!


 
Love these new diamond studs, super cute.



baglici0us said:


> my tiffany bead earrings - they go with everything!


 
Love tiffany beads.


----------



## Spendaholic

I haven't worn any earrings this weekend, (PJs weekend)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Spendaholic said:


> I haven't worn any earrings this weekend, (PJs weekend)


 
PJ weekends are the best!  Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## mrs moulds

Spendaholic said:


> I haven't posted in a couple of days (been busy)
> BUT
> I have been wearing alot of my earrings.
> 
> Monday & Tuesday
> Sterling Silver Hammered Dangles (Rock Lobsters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday
> Sterling Silver Diamond Cut Hoops (Rock Lobsters)
> (picture to come in a couple of days - forgot to take one).
> 
> Thursday
> Sterling Silver Hammered Open Heart with Garnet & Pearl & Blue Topaz. (Rock Lobsters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday
> Sterling Silver Rose Quartz & Pink Freshwater Pearl Drops (Dower & Hall Waterliliy Collection OLD).


 
OMG!!! 
I have the same Sterling Silver Hammered Dangles! They were a Christmas gift from a co-worker at least 6 years ago. They are one of my favorite pair of earrings! They look stunning on you....


----------



## kristenmi123

Today I wore Kate Spade black eyed susan earrings 

I'm looking forward to wearing them more this spring.


----------



## frick&frack

sneezz said:


> My new diamond studs!


^congratulations!!!




kohl_mascara said:


> AMAZING pieces frick&frack!  Are the pink sapphires natural?  I'm dying over the vintage lucite - they are sooooo gorgeous and lace-like!


^thank you!  yes, they're madagascar pink sapphires.




Spendaholic said:


> Love, Love & the madagascar PINK sapphires Oh my,


^thank you!



10mm black tahitian pearl studs today


----------



## AntiqueShopper

frick&frack said:


> ^congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you! yes, they're madagascar pink sapphires.
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 10mm black tahitian pearl studs today


 
Love your pearls!


----------



## frick&frack

kristenmi123 said:


> Today I wore Kate Spade black eyed susan earrings
> 
> I'm looking forward to wearing them more this spring.


^very cute & summery!




AntiqueShopper said:


> Love your pearls!


^thank you!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Coach Heart Studs (SS)
Hanging kitty with red enamel heart (also think this is SS) by Sienna Sky
Upper two earrings in cartilage are Jody Coyote


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Happy Valentine's day everyone, is anyone trying to wear red or hearts today besides me?


----------



## frick&frack

^I definitely am...you're not alone!!!  like your v-day earring combo!


----------



## kiwishopper

My only diamond studs, after a few upgrades from DH it's about 0.75c each ear, I think, on martini setting in platinum!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

frick&frack said:


> ^I definitely am...you're not alone!!!  like your v-day earring combo!


Sweet! Thanks F&F 


kiwishopper said:


> My only diamond studs, after a few upgrades from DH it's about 0.75c each ear, I think, on martini setting in platinum!


Nice! I've resisted BH's attempts to upgrade mine, I'm worried larger size would not look good on my small ears


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Happy Valentine's Everyone!

Frank Gehry large orchid in silver


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I own and love these!  BTW- strange question- how/what do you wear with them?  So far I have only worn them going out at night.  I would love some daytime suggestions- 



Kitsunegrl said:


> Happy Valentine's Everyone!
> 
> Frank Gehry large orchid in silver


----------



## paKAris

They look great on you kiwishopper!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

AntiqueShopper-I usually just wear them with a solid t-shirt and opt for no necklace since they have such a strong presence.  I have long hair too, so I think the earrings don't really scream during the day.  If I remember correctly, you have longer hair too, right?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> AntiqueShopper-I usually just wear them with a solid t-shirt and opt for no necklace since they have such a strong presence. I have long hair too, so I think the earrings don't really scream during the day. If I remember correctly, you have longer hair too, right?


 
Yes- Long, thick, wavy hair!  Thank you for the advise.  I was thinking about wearing them with a tee-shirt and jeans, but I wanted a second opinion.  

Today I wore my Tiffany Hearts and Arrows earrings.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Happy Valentine's Day!! 

 I wore today Tiffany & Co 10mm pearl studs.


----------



## sneezz

Spendaholic said:


> Love these new diamond studs, super cute.


 
Thanks. 



frick&frack said:


> ^congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 10mm black tahitian pearl studs today


 
Thanks. Love those pearls on you. 


bunnymasseuse said:


> Coach Heart Studs (SS)
> Hanging kitty with red enamel heart (also think this is SS) by Sienna Sky
> Upper two earrings in cartilage are Jody Coyote


 
Omg those kitty earrings are adorable!  Perfect for V day!



kiwishopper said:


> My only diamond studs, after a few upgrades from DH it's about 0.75c each ear, I think, on martini setting in platinum!


 
Gorgeous, they look great on you.


----------



## skyqueen

kitsunegrl said:


> happy valentine's everyone!
> 
> Frank gehry large orchid in silver


wow!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> AntiqueShopper-I usually just wear them with a solid t-shirt and opt for no necklace since they have such a strong presence. I have long hair too, so I think the earrings don't really scream during the day. If I remember correctly, you have longer hair too, right?


 
You inspired me- wearing my large Frank Gehry orchid earrings today-


----------



## Spendaholic

AntiqueShopper said:


> PJ weekends are the best! Thank you for the compliment!


 
That ok, 



mrs moulds said:


> OMG!!!
> I have the same Sterling Silver Hammered Dangles! They were a Christmas gift from a co-worker at least 6 years ago. They are one of my favorite pair of earrings! They look stunning on you....


 
 I love mine so much, i just dont wear them that much. 



kristenmi123 said:


> Today I wore Kate Spade black eyed susan earrings
> I'm looking forward to wearing them more this spring.


 
These are so super cute.



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 10mm black tahitian pearl studs today


 
I love these so beautiful.



bunnymasseuse said:


> Coach Heart Studs (SS)
> Hanging kitty with red enamel heart (also think this is SS) by Sienna Sky
> Upper two earrings in cartilage are Jody Coyote


 
These are so funky. 



kiwishopper said:


> My only diamond studs, after a few upgrades from DH it's about 0.75c each ear, I think, on martini setting in platinum!


 
I'm really liking these.



Kitsunegrl said:


> Happy Valentine's Everyone!
> Frank Gehry large orchid in silver


 
These sound so nice.



AntiqueShopper said:


> Yes- Long, thick, wavy hair! Thank you for the advise. I was thinking about wearing them with a tee-shirt and jeans, but I wanted a second opinion.
> Today I wore my Tiffany Hearts and Arrows earrings.


 
I love tiffanys, (just need to buy some these are in my wishlist). 



MrsTGreen said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!!
> I wore today Tiffany & Co 10mm pearl studs.


 
The same - Love tiffanys & pearls even better.


----------



## Spendaholic

AntiqueShopper said:


> You inspired me- wearing my large Frank Gehry orchid earrings today-


 
These sound super cute/beautiful.


----------



## Spendaholic

Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Stud Drops (not sure what to call them).


----------



## Kitsunegrl

AntiqueShopper-Take a pic if you can!  They are too beautiful not to wear!

Spendaholic-I like those!  I never know what those styles are either; not quite doorknocker, but not chain link either.


----------



## babevivtan

bunnymasseuse said:


> Coach Heart Studs (SS)
> Hanging kitty with red enamel heart (also think this is SS) by Sienna Sky
> Upper two earrings in cartilage are Jody Coyote



Bunny! You rock!


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> Happy Valentine's Everyone!
> 
> Frank Gehry large orchid in silver


^LOVE these!!!!! 




sneezz said:


> Thanks. Love those pearls on you.


^thanks you!




AntiqueShopper said:


> You inspired me- wearing my large Frank Gehry orchid earrings today-


^




Spendaholic said:


> I love these so beautiful.


^thanks! 




Spendaholic said:


> Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Stud Drops (not sure what to call them).


^door knockers?  they're great!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Spendaholic-I like those!  I never know what those styles are either; not quite doorknocker, but not chain link either.


^lol...my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Tri-color hoops today!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> AntiqueShopper-Take a pic if you can! They are too beautiful not to wear!
> 
> Spendaholic-I like those! I never know what those styles are either; not quite doorknocker, but not chain link either.


Here are my earrings!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> Tri-color hoops today!


 
Beautiful hoops!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Very pretty earrings!


Spendaholic said:


> Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Stud Drops (not sure what to call them).


----------



## skyqueen

OH LA LA...love those Frank Gehry earrings, AS!!! Very sexy!


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> Tri-color hoops today!


^beautiful classics!




AntiqueShopper said:


> Here are my earrings!


^sheeeeeeesh...these are STUNNING earrings!  you & kitsunegrl are really tempting me with these...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Get them Frick.......they are stellar and FUN to wear!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Thank you!  


skyqueen said:


> OH LA LA...love those Frank Gehry earrings, AS!!! Very sexy!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful classics!
> 
> 
> 
> ^sheeeeeeesh...these are STUNNING earrings! you & kitsunegrl are really tempting me with these...


 
They are beautiful!  If the large is too big, they have the small!  They are definately fun to wear!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co 8mm Silver ball earrings


----------



## babevivtan

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful classics!
> 
> 
> 
> ^sheeeeeeesh...these are STUNNING earrings!  you & kitsunegrl are really tempting me with these...


----------



## babevivtan

Kitsunegrl said:


> Get them Frick.......they are stellar and FUN to wear!



Ita


----------



## kiwishopper

Chanel studs  Got them 3 years ago for myself on my BD!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Paloma Picasso Rose Gold Hoops


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> Spendaholic-I like those! I never know what those styles are either; not quite doorknocker, but not chain link either.


 


frick&frack said:


> ^thanks!
> ^door knockers? they're great!


 
*Kitsunegrl & frick&frack* -  they will now be called Door Knockers 



Kitsunegrl said:


> Tri-color hoops today!


 
*Kitsunegrl* - Im liking these so different.



AntiqueShopper said:


> Here are my earrings!


 
*AntiqueShopper* - I need these, beyond loving them. Super funky.beautiful.



AntiqueShopper said:


> Very pretty earrings!


 
 



MrsTGreen said:


> Tiffany & Co 8mm Silver ball earrings


 
Oh my tiffanys - Love these.



kiwishopper said:


> Chanel studs  Got them 3 years ago for myself on my BD!


 
*kiwishopper* - Oh my Chanel im in love with these. 



AntiqueShopper said:


> Paloma Picasso Rose Gold Hoops


 
*AntiqueShopper* - Love these soundy so funky/cute.


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday & Today i've been wearing my Sterling Silver Love Hearts & Matching Necklace. (Rock Lobster)
















Earrings & Matching Necklace.


----------



## kiwishopper

Spendaholic your hear earrings and necklace are so unique!! They looked like custom pieces!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Spendaholic said:


> Yesturday & Today i've been wearing my Sterling Silver Love Hearts & Matching Necklace. (Rock Lobster)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earrings & Matching Necklace.


  I love this set!


----------



## frick&frack

kiwishopper said:


> Chanel studs  Got them 3 years ago for myself on my BD!


^nice classic chanel.  what a great self gift!




Spendaholic said:


> Yesturday & Today i've been wearing my Sterling Silver Love Hearts & Matching Necklace. (Rock Lobster)
> 
> Earrings & Matching Necklace.


^I think these are the prettiest hearts I've ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forsyte

Here are some branch earrings in sterling silver


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jennifer Meyer Heart studs in rose gold...I love them!!*~*


----------



## frick&frack

Forsyte said:


> Here are some branch earrings in sterling silver


^I adore nature/organic themed jewelry!




gradient tourmaline & amethyst in 14k


----------



## Beriloffun

Im pretty sure these are garnet. I really love them and haven't worn them in a while!!


----------



## Spendaholic

kiwishopper said:


> Spendaholic your hear earrings and necklace are so unique!! They looked like custom pieces!!


 


AntiqueShopper said:


> I love this set!


 
*Kiwishopper & AntiqueShopper* -  All i know is they cost a pretty penny. Gift from DH, i've had them around 3yrs and i dont wear them that much. But they are super funky and ive never seen any like these. 



frick&frack said:


> ^I think these are the prettiest hearts I've ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*frick&frack* -  they are beyond super cute. 



Forsyte said:


> Here are some branch earrings in sterling silver


 
*Forsyte* - These are so cute.



frick&frack said:


> gradient tourmaline & amethyst in 14k


 
*frick&frack* - I'm still  these.  they brighten the day.



Beriloffun said:


> Im pretty sure these are garnet. I really love them and haven't worn them in a while!!


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday i wore my Sterling Silver Multi Disc Drops. (dont now what to call them)






Today i'm not wearing any earrings. (PJ day).


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^awesome!  

I've just been wearing my diamond hoops.  We're in Houston so I didn't want to carry a bunch of stuff.


----------



## frick&frack

Beriloffun said:


> Im pretty sure these are garnet. I really love them and haven't worn them in a while!!


^pretty flower design!




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I'm still  these.  they brighten the day.


^thank you! 




Spendaholic said:


> Yesturday i wore my Sterling Silver Multi Disc Drops. (dont now what to call them)


^very cool!  I really like these!




Kitsunegrl said:


> I've just been wearing my diamond hoops.  We're in Houston so I didn't want to carry a bunch of stuff.


^so chic & perfect for traveling!  have fun in houston!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

None- home sick with a migraine-


----------



## frick&frack

^

I didn't wear any either today...forgot!


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> None- home sick with a migraine-


 Feel better, dearheart!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^
> 
> I didn't wear any either today...forgot!


Gee, Frick...you always have such great earrings! Maybe tomorrow..........


----------



## skyqueen

Spendaholic said:


> Yesturday & Today i've been wearing my Sterling Silver Love Hearts & Matching Necklace. (Rock Lobster)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earrings & Matching Necklace.


Love this set!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Gee, Frick...you always have such great earrings! Maybe tomorrow..........


^thanks...that's so sweet!  I ran out to do a couple of errands this morning, & was distracted making sure I had everything with me.

you have a stunning jewelry collection.  what did you wear today?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

frick&frack said:


> ^
> 
> I didn't wear any either today...forgot!


 


skyqueen said:


> Feel better, dearheart!


 
Thank you!  I feel a lot better!  Perhaps tomorrow will be another earring day !


----------



## skyqueen

Well...yesterday, no earrings. No clothes for that matter...stayed in my jammies all day!
Today I'm wearing my new Devon Leigh turquoise earrings with my 18kt Michael Bondanza "Bubble" collar. Goes to show you can mix cheap earrings with an expensive necklace! The earrings are a gorgeous color, though.
Good God...my ears look huge, not that big IRL. LOL!


----------



## kiwishopper

Spendaholic said:


> Yesturday i wore my Sterling Silver Multi Disc Drops. (dont now what to call them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today i'm not wearing any earrings. (PJ day).



Whoa I think I have the exact same earrings! I will wear them tomorrow and show you lol


----------



## frick&frack

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  I feel a lot better!  Perhaps tomorrow will be another earring day !


^so glad to hear it! 




skyqueen said:


> Well...yesterday, no earrings. No clothes for that matter...stayed in my jammies all day!
> Today I'm wearing my new Devon Leigh turquoise earrings with my 18kt Michael Bondanza "Bubble" collar. Goes to show you can mix cheap earrings with an expensive necklace! The earrings are a gorgeous color, though.
> Good God...my ears look huge, not that big IRL. LOL!


^LOVE PJ days!!!  love the turq earrings & your necklace!  the turquoise color is beautiful with your skin.

lol...your ears don't look huge...it just looks like the camera angle on a convex lens where your ear was the focal point...kwim?  I can tell it's just the angle 




"silver" (gray) tahitian studs.  I think they're about 9mm as my black are 10mm.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> Well...yesterday, no earrings. No clothes for that matter...stayed in my jammies all day!
> Today I'm wearing my new Devon Leigh turquoise earrings with my 18kt Michael Bondanza "Bubble" collar. Goes to show you can mix cheap earrings with an expensive necklace! The earrings are a gorgeous color, though.
> Good God...my ears look huge, not that big IRL. LOL!


 
I love the color of your earrings.  Turquoise is awesome!!!!


frick&frack said:


> ^so glad to hear it!
> 
> 
> 
> ^LOVE PJ days!!! love the turq earrings & your necklace! the turquoise color is beautiful with your skin.
> 
> lol...your ears don't look huge...it just looks like the camera angle on a convex lens where your ear was the focal point...kwim? I can tell it's just the angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "silver" (gray) tahitian studs. I think they're about 9mm as my black are 10mm.


 
Thank you!  Your studs are beautiful! 

Today I am wearing Tiffany Notes Drop earrings.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^so glad to hear it!
> 
> 
> 
> ^LOVE PJ days!!! love the turq earrings & your necklace! the turquoise color is beautiful with your skin.
> 
> lol...your ears don't look huge...it just looks like the camera angle on a convex lens where your ear was the focal point...kwim? I can tell it's just the angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "silver" (gray) tahitian studs. I think they're about 9mm as my black are 10mm.



Love pearls...especially in the "silver"!


----------



## frick&frack

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  Your studs are beautiful!
> 
> Today I am wearing Tiffany Notes Drop earrings.


^thank you!  your notes drop earrings are some of my favs of yours!  of course, those drops... 




skyqueen said:


> Love pearls...especially in the "silver"!


^thank you!  & to think when I was younger I didn't like pearls...lol!


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> I love the color of your earrings. Turquoise is awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Your studs are beautiful!
> 
> Today I am wearing Tiffany Notes Drop earrings.



I think ex-DH takes these God-awful pictures, of me, on purpose!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^awesome!
> 
> I've just been wearing my diamond hoops. We're in Houston so I didn't want to carry a bunch of stuff.


 
Thank you. I would love to have diamond studs.



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> ^very cool! I really like these!


 
Thank you. 



AntiqueShopper said:


> None- home sick with a migraine-


 
 Hope your feeling better.



skyqueen said:


> Love this set!


 
Thank you.



frick&frack said:


> ^
> 
> I didn't wear any either today...forgot!


 
There is always tomorrow



skyqueen said:


> Well...yesterday, no earrings. No clothes for that matter...stayed in my jammies all day!
> Today I'm wearing my new Devon Leigh turquoise earrings with my 18kt Michael Bondanza "Bubble" collar. Goes to show you can mix cheap earrings with an expensive necklace! The earrings are a gorgeous color, though.
> Good God...my ears look huge, not that big IRL. LOL!


 
These are really nice.



kiwishopper said:


> Whoa I think I have the exact same earrings! I will wear them tomorrow and show you lol


 
I would love to see a picture. I have the matching necklace too (a very nice present set from DH) 
Mine came from a small independent jewellers called Anja Potze (purchased in 2003)
http://www.anjapotze.com/



frick&frack said:


> "silver" (gray) tahitian studs. I think they're about 9mm as my black are 10mm.


 
I'm loving these silver grey tahitian studs. 



AntiqueShopper said:


> Today I am wearing Tiffany Notes Drop earrings.


 
These sound really nice.


----------



## Spendaholic

Also i've not been wearing any earrings since friday.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

DY hoops again


----------



## AntiqueShopper

The Elsa Peretti Turquoise Drops=


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Spendaholic said:


> Thank you. I would love to have diamond studs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is always tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> These are really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a picture. I have the matching necklace too (a very nice present set from DH)
> Mine came from a small independent jewellers called Anja Potze (purchased in 2003)
> http://www.anjapotze.com/
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving these silver grey tahitian studs.
> 
> 
> 
> These sound really nice.


 
I feel a lot better!  Thank you!


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> DY hoops again


 
 i'm loving the blue stone in the middle.



AntiqueShopper said:


> The Elsa Peretti Turquoise Drops=


 
I so need these, they are so funky/cute & the love hearts 



AntiqueShopper said:


> I feel a lot better! Thank you!


 
Thats good to read, i hate feeling under the weather.


----------



## Spendaholic

Today i'm wearing again my Multi Disc Drops.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Spendaholic said:


> i'm loving the blue stone in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> I so need these, they are so funky/cute & the love hearts
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good to read, i hate feeling under the weather.


 
Thank you for the compliment!  I bought them a few years ago; they are discontinued, however, they have a similar version.  http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...c+-r+101323355-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+&search=1


----------



## AntiqueShopper

These are a lot of fun!  I bet they are very reflective in the summer .


Spendaholic said:


> Today i'm wearing again my Multi Disc Drops.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> I'm loving these silver grey tahitian studs.


^thank you!




Kitsunegrl said:


> DY hoops again


^I just love the color of blue topaz!  I bet these look great with your hair.




AntiqueShopper said:


> The Elsa Peretti Turquoise Drops=


^holy $%&@!  those are AMAZING earrings!!!  turquoise in heart shapes...way cool!




Spendaholic said:


> Today i'm wearing again my Multi Disc Drops.


^


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday I wore these wood/metal cross earrings


----------



## kiwishopper

Here it is!! Very similar right? lol


----------



## Kitsunegrl

18k Gypsy earrings


----------



## kiwishopper

This is what I'm wearing today! Hearts on fire diamond with 18k white gold!


----------



## frick&frack

kiwishopper said:


> Here it is!! Very similar right? lol


^they look the same to me!




Kitsunegrl said:


> 18k Gypsy earrings


^wow...amazing!!!




kiwishopper said:


> This is what I'm wearing today! Hearts on fire diamond with 18k white gold!


^so pretty!



14k gradient blue earrings (kianite, swiss blue topaz, chalcedony, opalite)


----------



## kiwishopper

Haha I think the only difference is your discs are round and my are sorta "heart" shaped, but other than that, they ARE the same! Hey we have GOOD taste in earrings don't we lol


----------



## mrs moulds

I am wearing some very large white gold hoops, with a half a carat stud in my second piecering.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

kiwishopper said:


> This is what I'm wearing today! Hearts on fire diamond with 18k white gold!


 
Love these! 



frick&frack said:


> ^they look the same to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ^wow...amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 14k gradient blue earrings (kianite, swiss blue topaz, chalcedony, opalite)


 
Those earrings are so colorful!  They remind me of summer.  Oh, summer, I miss you soooo much!


----------



## Spendaholic

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you for the compliment! I bought them a few years ago; they are discontinued, however, they have a similar version. http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...c+-r+101323355-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+&search=1


 
Thank you for the link these are not available on the UK tiffany site but i found these. I'm really linking the open hearts. 

Open Hearts in sterling silver
http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/i...p+1-c+288187-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&mcat=148206
&
Teardrops in sterling silver.
http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...p+1-c+288187-r+201287464-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+



AntiqueShopper said:


> These are a lot of fun! I bet they are very reflective in the summer .


 
They are really nice in the summer when ive cleaned them right extremely reflective. 



frick&frack said:


> yesterday I wore these wood/metal cross earrings


 
Love these so funky.



kiwishopper said:


> Here it is!! Very similar right? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I think the only difference is your discs are round and my are sorta "heart" shaped, but other than that, they ARE the same! Hey we have GOOD taste in earrings don't we lol


 
They are extremely the same, we do have very good taste, they seem to have more of a heart shape, i love these.



Kitsunegrl said:


> 18k Gypsy earrings


 
These are so funky.



kiwishopper said:


> This is what I'm wearing today! Hearts on fire diamond with 18k white gold!


 
I love these so beautiful.



frick&frack said:


> ^they look the same to me!
> 14k gradient blue earrings (kianite, swiss blue topaz, chalcedony, opalite)


 
I so want these.


Today I'm not wearing any earrings, PJ's day.


----------



## frick&frack

AntiqueShopper said:


> Those earrings are so colorful!  They remind me of summer.  Oh, summer, I miss you soooo much!


^thank you!  we're having a touch of summer here now  ...I want my winter back 




Spendaholic said:


> I so want these.


awww...thanks!


----------



## jollywa

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  we're having a touch of summer here now  ...I want my winter back awww...thanks!



Frick & Frack, you gave me a good chuckle. If you'd like some winter, maybe we could houses swap for a bit? I'd love a little bit of South Florida about now.  I have 2 feet of snow in my front yard and it is minus 4 Fahrenheit outside right now. On the upside, winter fashions are GREAT! I love my wool suits and funky chains and necklaces and, of course, chunky earrings.


----------



## Forsyte

kiwishopper said:


> This is what I'm wearing today! Hearts on fire diamond with 18k white gold!



That's pretty


----------



## Spendaholic

*jollywa & frick&frack* - We have for the first time in what feels like forever  with clear blue sky. 
I do not miss the winter months, i like snow but not when it lasts for weeks.

today i'm wearing my Mini Heart Studs.


----------



## umamanikam

Spendaholic said:


> *jollywa & frick&frack* - We have for the first time in what feels like forever  with clear blue sky.
> I do not miss the winter months, i like snow but not when it lasts for weeks.
> 
> today i'm wearing my Mini Heart Studs.


  Feels its bright and blue after a looong time isnt it .lovely outside .love you earrings .may i ask where did you buy them from .


----------



## skyqueen

KIWI, Frick, Spend...wonderful earrings! I love how different everyone's taste is!
This thread always gives me food for thought!


----------



## kiwishopper

skyqueen said:


> KIWI, Frick, Spend...wonderful earrings! I love how different everyone's taste is!
> This thread always gives me food for thought!



Thanks!! I'm casual today so wearing my inexpensive Fossil earrings!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Platinum hoops today


----------



## frick&frack

jollywa said:


> Frick & Frack, you gave me a good chuckle. If you'd like some winter, maybe we could houses swap for a bit? I'd love a little bit of South Florida about now.  I have 2 feet of snow in my front yard and it is minus 4 Fahrenheit outside right now. On the upside, winter fashions are GREAT! I love my wool suits and funky chains and necklaces and, of course, chunky earrings.


^hehe...I'm not sure I could survive your winters as a native south floridian, but I'd be happy to trade for a month or so!  I wear flip flops most days, & the summers are very long & hot/humid 




Spendaholic said:


> *jollywa & frick&frack* - We have for the first time in what feels like forever  with clear blue sky.
> I do not miss the winter months, i like snow but not when it lasts for weeks.
> 
> today i'm wearing my Mini Heart Studs.


^glad you had some blue sky today.  love these sweet little earrings!




skyqueen said:


> KIWI, Frick, Spend...wonderful earrings! I love how different everyone's taste is!
> This thread always gives me food for thought!


^thank you!




kiwishopper said:


> Thanks!! I'm casual today so wearing my inexpensive Fossil earrings!


^so cute!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Platinum hoops today


^nothing beats a classic hoop!


----------



## Spendaholic

umamanikam said:


> Feels its bright and blue after a looong time isnt it .lovely outside .love you earrings .may i ask where did you buy them from .


 
The weather was beyond lovely yesturday, but today its nasty grey and overcast.
The earring are by Diana Porter, Small Sterling Silver Mini Hearts - purchased from her Ebay Seconds Store. You can still get them from her Main online store. (dont now if she ships internationally)
http://www.dianaporter.co.uk/product.php/252/71/hs_sl



skyqueen said:


> KIWI, Frick, Spend...wonderful earrings! I love how different everyone's taste is!
> This thread always gives me food for thought!


 
 this thread is very good for enabling 



Kitsunegrl said:


> Platinum hoops today


 
I still really like these, i have some chunky sterling silver hoops just the same.



frick&frack said:


> ^glad you had some blue sky today. love these sweet little earrings!


 
 the weather was lovely but not any more. i love to wear these when i want understated.

Today i'm again wearing my Sterling Silver Mini Hearts


----------



## Bethc

VCA RG Perlee hoops


----------



## frick&frack

approx 4cttw sapphires in 14k WG


----------



## Spendaholic

Bethc said:


> VCA RG Perlee hoops


 
These sound so nice. 



frick&frack said:


> approx 4cttw sapphires in 14k WG


 
I'm loving these. 


Today i'm not wearing any earrings. (PJs day).


----------



## baglici0us

White Gold Paloma Picasso Jolies Diamond Flower Stud Earrings


----------



## baglici0us

Heres a photo of them


----------



## AntiqueShopper

baglici0us said:


> Heres a photo of them


 
Those are beautiful, Baglici0us!


----------



## baglici0us

Thanks AntiqueShopper  I like the vintage feel of them.


----------



## Spendaholic

baglici0us said:


> Heres a photo of them


 
*baglici0us *- These are Beautiful.

Today is again a non-earing wearing day. (i have nowhere to go).


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Mikomoto olive earrings today


----------



## MrsTGreen

Today I wore 14ky bezel set diamond drop earring.
www.i974.pho





tobucket.com


----------



## MrsTGreen

^Sorry for the picture being big.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Very pretty!


----------



## mrs moulds

Kitsunegrl said:


> Mikomoto olive earrings today


 
Beautiful!!!! So elegant!

I am wearing some giant hoops that I purchased at a beauty supply store. I think they cost $ 7.00 ? I have some nice white gold hoops, but these are *LARGE!!!*  This is really the size I would love to have in real gold. 

They really compliment my short hair style.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> Mikomoto olive earrings today


Beautiful earrings! 



MrsTGreen said:


> Today I wore 14ky bezel set diamond drop earring.
> www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com


 
These earrings are so classic!


I am wearing my Tiffany notes drops.


----------



## Ratnapur

Just plain ole white freshwater pearl 8mm studs!


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> I'm loving these.


^thank you!




baglici0us said:


> Heres a photo of them


^so sweet!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Mikomoto olive earrings today


^




MrsTGreen said:


> Today I wore 14ky bezel set diamond drop earring.


^wow...they're great!  nice change from a normal stud.


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> Mikomoto olive earrings today


 
I'm still really liking these.



MrsTGreen said:


> Today I wore 14ky bezel set diamond drop earring.
> www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com


 
These are beyond Beautiful.



Ratnapur said:


> Just plain ole white freshwater pearl 8mm studs!


 
These sound really nice, i currently have some freshwater pearls on my earring wish list. 



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you


 
 I really am stalking these and on the hunt for some similar to your.


Yesturday i said i had nowhere to go so wasnt wearing any earrings, that changed around 2.30pm yesturday, we when to see DH parents, so i wore my Multi Disc Drops.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^so fun!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Kitsunegrl said:


> Very pretty!


 


AntiqueShopper said:


> These earrings are so classic!


 


frick&frack said:


> ^wow...they're great! nice change from a normal stud.


 


Spendaholic said:


> These are beyond Beautiful.


Thanks 

They were a wedding present from hubby.


----------



## Valerka

my favs diamond pave fishies


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^love the fishies...can I ask where/who makes them?

Fun lapis & sterling today


----------



## MrsTGreen

MrsTGreen said:


> Today I wore 14ky bezel set diamond drop earring.
> www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com


 Wore again today.


----------



## kiwishopper

The diamond fish is adorable!! Did you have them custom made?
Lapis is so pretty, kinda casual chic and care free, love it!

I am wearing my recent purchase from Etsy!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^cute what's the largest stone?


----------



## kiwishopper

It's Aqua Chalcedony, Apple Green Peridot, Pearl, Smoky Quartz on Sterling Silver! Very comfortable lever back and not heavy at all


----------



## Valerka

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^love the fishies...can I ask where/who makes them?
> 
> these are estate and vintage, bought from http://www.doverjewelry.com
> btw, love your lapiz, one of my favs stones!


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> Yesturday i said i had nowhere to go so wasnt wearing any earrings, that changed around 2.30pm yesturday, we when to see DH parents, so i wore my Multi Disc Drops.


^rock lobster  




Valerka said:


> my favs diamond pave fishies


^so cute!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Fun lapis & sterling today


^SUPER fun & love the color!




kiwishopper said:


> I am wearing my recent purchase from Etsy!


^beautiful shades of green!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Valerka said:


> my favs diamond pave fishies


 Cute.


Kitsunegrl said:


> ^love the fishies...can I ask where/who makes them?
> 
> Fun lapis & sterling today


 Very pretty.


kiwishopper said:


> The diamond fish is adorable!! Did you have them custom made?
> Lapis is so pretty, kinda casual chic and care free, love it!
> 
> I am wearing my recent purchase from Etsy!


 Beautiful gemstones.


----------



## gabz

bin in a rut w my tiffany silver bead studs


----------



## jfk100

I wear my diamond studs every day, 1.2 tcw, martini setting, screwback backs, in platinum... soooo comfortable and secure.  My ears are pretty allergic and platinum is the only metal that works with them, also love the martini setting, looks like the diamond is floating, without all the hardware!


----------



## Spendaholic

Valerka said:


> my favs diamond pave fishies


 
These are SSOOO cute.



MrsTGreen said:


> Thanks
> 
> They were a wedding present from hubby.


 
I love that they are a wedding present.



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^love the fishies...can I ask where/who makes them?
> Fun lapis & sterling today


 
I'm loving these so different, and that blue love.



MrsTGreen said:


> Wore again today.


 




kiwishopper said:


> The diamond fish is adorable!! Did you have them custom made?
> Lapis is so pretty, kinda casual chic and care free, love it!
> I am wearing my recent purchase from Etsy!


 
I love these are different and fresh, beautiful.



frick&frack said:


> ^rock lobster


 
 They have there store up and running online but no earrings.  I want to go shopping. I have found some i like on a website called (not on the high street) added to my earring wish list.
(i just need to get friday over with)



gabz said:


> bin in a rut w my tiffany silver bead studs


 
I love it when i find that earring that goes with everything & even when they dont match have fun with it. I get stuck in the rut alot for days and sometimes months with earrings, im currently still wearing the same ones (multi disc drops) i will be changing on friday. 



jfk100 said:


> I wear my diamond studs every day, 1.2 tcw, martini setting, screwback backs, in platinum... soooo comfortable and secure. My ears are pretty allergic and platinum is the only metal that works with them, also love the martini setting, looks like the diamond is floating, without all the hardware!


 
I love diamond earrings, i have one pair thats on my earring wish list. I would love to see a picture, because these sound stunningly beautiful.



Today i wore again my Multi Disc Drops (changing on friday) wearing these tomorrow too.


----------



## jfk100

I'm sorry, I don't know how to post pix yet but I do love them!    The diamond isn't in a huge bunch of metal so it's very simple and beautiful and I love the screwbacks because they are very secure.  The only thing is that it takes me several minutes to unscrew each earring so it's not easy to change earrings.  But I wear them all the time anyway!  I found some similar earrings with photos in another thread in another forum -- hope this works! Mine have three prongs.

pricescope.com/forum/show-me-the-ring/show-me-your-diamond-studs-t51981-90.html


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Cupid Earrings (pair on the right)


----------



## scott_f

today i wore all silver hoops, with the biggest being 1.5 inches then smaller from there


----------



## Kitsunegrl

AntiqueShopper-Can you post a modeling pics of the turquoise hearts?  Or measure the length for me?  I'm considering the same style in silver, but Tiffany's website totally sucks at giving descriptions.  

Pearl/diamond white gold earrings today!


----------



## PrincessD

I wore my Swarovski studs =)


----------



## Spendaholic

jfk100 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know how to post pix yet but I do love them!  The diamond isn't in a huge bunch of metal so it's very simple and beautiful and I love the screwbacks because they are very secure. The only thing is that it takes me several minutes to unscrew each earring so it's not easy to change earrings. But I wear them all the time anyway! I found some similar earrings with photos in another thread in another forum -- hope this works! Mine have three prongs.
> 
> pricescope.com/forum/show-me-the-ring/show-me-your-diamond-studs-t51981-90.html


 
The link pictures look really nice - you can add pictures direct from your computer with the attachment paper clip in the post box (go advanced) or from a photobucket account.



AntiqueShopper said:


> Tiffany Cupid Earrings (pair on the right)


 
These are so funky cute. 



Kitsunegrl said:


> AntiqueShopper-Can you post a modeling pics of the turquoise hearts? Or measure the length for me? I'm considering the same style in silver, but Tiffany's website totally sucks at giving descriptions.
> 
> Pearl/diamond white gold earrings today!


 
I'm liking alot .



scott_f said:


> today i wore all silver hoops, with the biggest being 1.5 inches then smaller from there


 
These sound great would love to see a picture. 



PrincessD said:


> I wore my Swarovski studs =)


 
Swarovski, i've never seen earrings by swarovski, please share a picture. 


Yesturday (thursday) i wore again my Multi Disc Drops.
Today (friday) I wore my Hammered Open Disc Drops for my hospital trip.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> AntiqueShopper-Can you post a modeling pics of the turquoise hearts? Or measure the length for me? I'm considering the same style in silver, but Tiffany's website totally sucks at giving descriptions.
> 
> Pearl/diamond white gold earrings today!


 
Here you go-


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Thank you! They are so lovely and a good length. Are they very heavy?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^Thank you! They are so lovely and a good length. Are they very heavy?


 
They are very light weight.


----------



## Necromancer

I'm wearing chocolate pearl earrings:


----------



## Necromancer

frick&frack said:


> approx 4cttw sapphires in 14k WG


 
*frick*, I love your sapphire studs. Hubba hubba.


----------



## frick&frack

AntiqueShopper said:


> Tiffany Cupid Earrings (pair on the right)


^they're both beautiful pairs of earrings!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Pearl/diamond white gold earrings today!


^love the pearls!




Spendaholic said:


> Yesturday (thursday) i wore again my Multi Disc Drops.
> Today (friday) I wore my Hammered Open Disc Drops for my hospital trip.


^they're great earrings!  I love pearls!




AntiqueShopper said:


> Here you go-


^love these on you!




Necromancer said:


> I'm wearing chocolate pearl earrings:


^gorgeous pearls!




Necromancer said:


> *frick*, I love your sapphire studs. Hubba hubba.


^thank you!


----------



## roses5682

diamond studs, and some gold hoops. I gotta learn how to post pics so that I can start sharing.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> AntiqueShopper-Can you post a modeling pics of the turquoise hearts? Or measure the length for me? I'm considering the same style in silver, but Tiffany's website totally sucks at giving descriptions.
> 
> Pearl/diamond white gold earrings today!


 
Beautiful earrings!



PrincessD said:


> I wore my Swarovski studs =)


 
Would love to see these!



Spendaholic said:


> The link pictures look really nice - you can add pictures direct from your computer with the attachment paper clip in the post box (go advanced) or from a photobucket account.
> 
> 
> 
> These are so funky cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking alot .
> 
> 
> 
> These sound great would love to see a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Swarovski, i've never seen earrings by swarovski, please share a picture.
> 
> 
> Yesturday (thursday) i wore again my Multi Disc Drops.
> Today (friday) I wore my Hammered Open Disc Drops for my hospital trip.


 
Love these dangles!



Necromancer said:


> I'm wearing chocolate pearl earrings:


 
Very pretty!



roses5682 said:


> diamond studs, and some gold hoops. I gotta learn how to post pics so that I can start sharing.


 
Cannot wait to see these!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

frick&frack said:


> ^they're both beautiful pairs of earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> ^love the pearls!
> 
> 
> 
> ^they're great earrings! I love pearls!
> 
> 
> 
> ^love these on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^gorgeous pearls!
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you!


 
Thank you!  I love turquoise!


----------



## frick&frack

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  I love turquoise!


^I do too...goes with everything!



today I wore my long wood earrings


----------



## Ratnapur

Started out with sterling filigree chandelier-style-, with tiny ruby beads. I changed to go out to dinner, and wore 21kt yellow gold half-hoops (I don't know what they're called, but they are wide, curved engraved sort-of hoops). They are from Yemen.


----------



## loves

little white gold flower earrings


----------



## frick&frack

RG/WG 18k hoops


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Really liking those!  The texture looks great!


----------



## Necromancer

*frick*, I like those wood earrings you wore yesterday. I'm really geting into brown coloured stuff lately. The twisted two toned earrings you have on today are fab. Does the rose gold have a brushed finish?


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^Really liking those!  The texture looks great!


^thank you!  the texture is a big part of my reason for buying these.




Necromancer said:


> *frick*, I like those wood earrings you wore yesterday. I'm really geting into brown coloured stuff lately. The twisted two toned earrings you have on today are fab. Does the rose gold have a brushed finish?


^thank you!  I really really really like wood jewelry.  yes, the RG is brushed & the WG is polished.


----------



## Spendaholic

AntiqueShopper said:


> Here you go-


 
I really like these, im currently saving for the silver ones its a shame they dont do these here in the uk.



Necromancer said:


> I'm wearing chocolate pearl earrings:


 
I love the gold and the brown.



roses5682 said:


> diamond studs, and some gold hoops. I gotta learn how to post pics so that I can start sharing.


 
i ca't wait to see a picture (to post a picture go advanced in the post box & add with the paper clip direct from your computer)



frick&frack said:


> ^I do too...goes with everything!
> today I wore my long wood earrings


 
I really like these so different.



Ratnapur said:


> Started out with sterling filigree chandelier-style-, with tiny ruby beads. I changed to go out to dinner, and wore 21kt yellow gold half-hoops (I don't know what they're called, but they are wide, curved engraved sort-of hoops). They are from Yemen.


 
can't wait to see a picture sound so beautiful



loves said:


> little white gold flower earrings


 
These sound so cute, please share a picture.



frick&frack said:


> RG/WG 18k hoops


 
These are so beautiful.


I'm loving everyones earrings. 

Since Saturday i've been wearing my Sterling Silver Ribbin Rolls.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> I really like these so different.
> 
> These are so beautiful.
> 
> 
> I'm loving everyones earrings.
> 
> Since Saturday i've been wearing my Sterling Silver Ribbin Rolls.


^thank you!  I love these sweet little earrings of yours!



last night I wore my stainless & diamond hoops


----------



## kiwishopper

Whoa that ribbon role is so unique! Is it a hand made piece?


----------



## Forsyte

I just bought these silver earrings at a store in Miami.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! I love these sweet little earrings of yours!
> last night I wore my stainless & diamond hoops


 
  I really do love yours, i just dont think i could pull-off coloured earrings, but i think i will have a really good look when i next go earring shopping.  



kiwishopper said:


> Whoa that ribbon role is so unique! Is it a hand made piece?


 
I love these so much, they are from a jewellery store in the UK, here is the item page from their website.
http://www.piajewellery.com/product-PFM-Ribbon-Roll-Earrings-6797/
they were a christmas present from DH.



Forsyte said:


> I just bought these silver earrings at a store in Miami.


 
I really like these. Congrats on the buy.


Today im wearing again my Ribbon Rolls.


----------



## Splurgeface

My camera is broken so I can't post a proper photo, but today I'm wearing my Pandora hoops with pale topaz flowers ...


----------



## scott_f

today im wearing all silver, including graduated hoops in my lobe piercings. the biggest ones are 2.5 inches, and the smallest are 1 inch. plus silver hoops in my cart and tragus piercings, as well as silver barbells through my industrials


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Splurgeface said:


> My camera is broken so I can't post a proper photo, but today I'm wearing my Pandora hoops with pale topaz flowers ...


 
Very pretty!


----------



## kdantzler

I live for Endless SS hoops! They have to be more than 45mm, but I think they're classic. I usually purchase 3-4 pairs of the exact same ones just in case I lose one so I'm not totally out of luck. Here's what I purchased a few days ago... I got a really good deal too... 50% off the original price, and another 50% off of that.. From $70.00 to $17.50!  Aww... pictures won't attach.  They're too big


----------



## frick&frack

Forsyte said:


> I just bought these silver earrings at a store in Miami.


^they're great...I really like hammered silver.




Spendaholic said:


> I really do love yours, i just dont think i could pull-off coloured earrings, but i think i will have a really good look when i next go earring shopping.


^haha...thanks!  I'm very into color


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> RG/WG 18k hoops


You just have the most beautiful earring collect that I've ever seen. 
These are just so beautiful. They look edgy, yet elegant and fresh. I love them.


----------



## Spendaholic

Splurgeface said:


> My camera is broken so I can't post a proper photo, but today I'm wearing my Pandora hoops with pale topaz flowers ...


 
these are so cute.



scott_f said:


> today im wearing all silver, including graduated hoops in my lobe piercings. the biggest ones are 2.5 inches, and the smallest are 1 inch. plus silver hoops in my cart and tragus piercings, as well as silver barbells through my industrials


 
these sound so funky.



kdantzler said:


> I live for Endless SS hoops! They have to be more than 45mm, but I think they're classic. I usually purchase 3-4 pairs of the exact same ones just in case I lose one so I'm not totally out of luck. Here's what I purchased a few days ago... I got a really good deal too... 50% off the original price, and another 50% off of that.. From $70.00 to $17.50! Aww... pictures won't attach. They're too big


 
I would love to see a picture. i love a great bargain.



frick&frack said:


> ^they're great...I really like hammered silver.
> ^haha...thanks! I'm very into color


 
 



This weekend i've not worn any earrings, i've been ill in bed since friday & i'm still not better, still in bed.


----------



## Splurgeface

Awww, get well soon so you can get back to wearing great earrings!


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> You just have the most beautiful earring collect that I've ever seen.
> These are just so beautiful. They look edgy, yet elegant and fresh. I love them.


^thank you...so sweet of you to say! :flowers

Spendaholic-- hope you feel better soon! 




wore these tahitian pearl drops today (diamonds & 18k)


----------



## scott_f

Spendaholic said:


> these sound so funky.


funky?

not really

its usually either graduated hoops or diamond studs for me


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you...so sweet of you to say! :flowers
> 
> Spendaholic-- hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wore these tahitian pearl drops today (diamonds & 18k)


Oh, Frick...those are goegeous!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

Splurgeface said:


> Awww, get well soon so you can get back to wearing great earrings!


 
  Splurgeface - I shell be wearing some soon.



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you...so sweet of you to say! :flowers
> Spendaholic-- hope you feel better soon!
> 
> wore these tahitian pearl drops today (diamonds & 18k)


 
  I'm really liking these, these are so blinging beautiful.

Thank you everyone for your kind words, i'm still not feeling my best, the pain i have is still to much to be moving around too much, but everyday its getting better.
(Bad back & sciatic nerve pain left leg). 
I'm still not wearing any earrings but i plan to wear some tomorrow.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Spendaholic said:


> Splurgeface - I shell be wearing some soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really liking these, these are so blinging beautiful.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind words, i'm still not feeling my best, the pain i have is still to much to be moving around too much, but everyday its getting better.
> (Bad back & sciatic nerve pain left leg).
> I'm still not wearing any earrings but i plan to wear some tomorrow.


 
Feel better, Spendaholic!


----------



## lily25

good ole pearl studs!


----------



## lily25

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you...so sweet of you to say! :flowers
> 
> Spendaholic-- hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wore these tahitian pearl drops today (diamonds & 18k)





I love those! 

Now I want to cry because I ordered a pair of Tahitians last year, they were beautiful, and the courier company lost them...


----------



## kiwishopper

I'm waiting on a pair from Etsy!
Today I'm gonna exercise after work so imwearing inexpensive Fossil star studs lol


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Oh, Frick...those are goegeous!!!


^thank you!




Spendaholic said:


> I'm really liking these, these are so blinging beautiful.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind words, i'm still not feeling my best, the pain i have is still to much to be moving around too much, but everyday its getting better.
> (Bad back & sciatic nerve pain left leg).
> I'm still not wearing any earrings but i plan to wear some tomorrow.


^thank you!  I'm so sorry about your pain...I hope you get some relief soon 




lily25 said:


> I love those!
> 
> Now I want to cry because I ordered a pair of Tahitians last year, they were beautiful, and the courier company lost them...


^thank you!  ugh...the stupid courier co!!! 




kiwishopper said:


> I'm waiting on a pair from Etsy!
> Today I'm gonna exercise after work so imwearing inexpensive Fossil star studs lol


^so cute!  you're better than me...I never wear any jewelry when I exercise


----------



## Spendaholic

AntiqueShopper said:


> Feel better, Spendaholic!


 
  i'm feeling a little better, just alittle pain in my back and just behind the left knee.



lily25 said:


> good ole pearl studs!


 
These sounds cute, i have some pearls on my wish list from pearlparadise.



kiwishopper said:


> I'm waiting on a pair from Etsy!
> Today I'm gonna exercise after work so imwearing inexpensive Fossil star studs lol


 
These are so cute.



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> ^thank you! I'm so sorry about your pain...I hope you get some relief soon
> ^thank you! ugh...the stupid courier co!!!
> ^so cute! you're better than me...I never wear any jewelry when I exercise


 
   as above im feeling alittle better, the only place it doesnt hurt is when im lying on my front, i'm still in bed but i am wearing earrings my Ribbon Rolls.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> as above im feeling alittle better, the only place it doesnt hurt is when im lying on my front, i'm still in bed but i am wearing earrings my Ribbon Rolls.


^awww...sorry!  hope the earrings make you feel a tiny bit better 



yesterday I wore these 14k WG pearl drops


----------



## kiwishopper

Inexpensive earrings but unique inside out design!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^so cute!

I've been lazy and wearing my platinum hoops for a few days now.


----------



## cobalt71

white and green freshwater pearl drop, set in silver,  that my mom designed


----------



## frick&frack

kiwishopper said:


> Inexpensive earrings but unique inside out design!


^very funky!




Kitsunegrl said:


> I've been lazy and wearing my platinum hoops for a few days now.


^fabulous classics!




cobalt71 said:


> white and green freshwater pearl drop, set in silver,  that my mom designed


^beautiful...so artsy!  btw, great signature...love chesterton!


----------



## kiwishopper

My Esty Earrings! Orange chalcedony!


----------



## gabz

pearl studs!


----------



## Kaliya

Little blue star studs


----------



## cobalt71

Silver hoops that were a gift from DH


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^awww...sorry! hope the earrings make you feel a tiny bit better
> yesterday I wore these 14k WG pearl drops


 
Thank you, wearing the earrings do help alittle. I really like these.



kiwishopper said:


> Inexpensive earrings but unique inside out design!


 
These are so cute.



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^so cute!
> 
> I've been lazy and wearing my platinum hoops for a few days now.


 
I'm really liking these.



cobalt71 said:


> white and green freshwater pearl drop, set in silver, that my mom designed


 
Nice, so cute.



kiwishopper said:


> My Esty Earrings! Orange chalcedony!


 
I'm liking these alot.



cobalt71 said:


> Silver hoops that were a gift from DH


 
These are so nice.



I've not been on TPF for a couple of days, sophie <<< had an operation on friday (yesturday) to remove a lump from her right back foot so it can be biopsed on, shes alittle better today but has to wear the Cone Of Shame.
Pictures in thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/post-a-picture-of-your-pet-s-42108-226.html#post18395014
I'm doing better with the sciatic nerve pain & i'm up and getting around alot better then a week ago, only just some tingles.

Back to earrings. 

I've been wearing since my last post on TPF my Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls.


----------



## frick&frack

kiwishopper said:


> My Esty Earrings! Orange chalcedony!


^so cute!




cobalt71 said:


> Silver hoops that were a gift from DH


^great classics!




Spendaholic said:


> Thank you, wearing the earrings do help alittle. I really like these.
> 
> I've been wearing since my last post on TPF my Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls.


^thank you!  glad to hear you're feeling better & that sophie is OK.  I love these ribbon rolls!




today, I wore these


----------



## cobalt71

Spendaholic said:


> Thank you, wearing the earrings do help alittle. I really like these.
> 
> 
> 
> These are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really liking these.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking these alot.
> 
> 
> 
> These are so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not been on TPF for a couple of days, sophie <<< had an operation on friday (yesturday) to remove a lump from her right back foot so it can be biopsed on, shes alittle better today but has to wear the Cone Of Shame.
> Pictures in thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/post-a-picture-of-your-pet-s-42108-226.html#post18395014
> I'm doing better with the sciatic nerve pain & i'm up and getting around alot better then a week ago, only just some tingles.
> 
> Back to earrings.
> 
> I've been wearing since my last post on TPF my Sterling Silver Ribbon Rolls.


 
your earrings are quite unique, very nice. I hope your kitty(I think i remember you mentioning that its a cat) is alright, poor thing


----------



## cobalt71

frick&frack said:


> ^so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ^great classics!
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you! glad to hear you're feeling better & that sophie is OK. I love these ribbon rolls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today, I wore these


 very artful and dramatic, love it


----------



## cobalt71

green quartz earrings, set in silver


----------



## frick&frack

cobalt71 said:


> very artful and dramatic, love it


^thank you!




cobalt71 said:


> green quartz earrings, set in silver


^I LOVE green quartz/prasiolite!



today I wore my columbian emerald drops


----------



## kiwishopper

The green against your hair colour is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

LOVE the emerald drops!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

14k hoops with cross dangles today


----------



## cobalt71

Kitsunegrl said:


> 14k hoops with cross dangles today


love the style, gorgeous!


----------



## cobalt71

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^I LOVE green quartz/prasiolite!
> 
> 
> 
> today I wore my columbian emerald drops


beautiful color!


----------



## kiwishopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> 14k hoops with cross dangles today


 
That is one of the most unusual hopps I've ever seen!! So unique!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^I LOVE green quartz/prasiolite!
> 
> 
> 
> today I wore my columbian emerald drops


 So pretty.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co 10mm pearl studs


----------



## frick&frack

kiwishopper said:


> The green against your hair colour is just gorgeous!!


^thank you...had to be a little st patty's day this weekend 




Kitsunegrl said:


> LOVE the emerald drops!


^thank you!




Kitsunegrl said:


> 14k hoops with cross dangles today


^WOOOOOOOOOW!!!  way cool earrings!!!




cobalt71 said:


> beautiful color!


^thank you!




MrsTGreen said:


> So pretty.


^thank you!



no earrings for me today...working from home...busy bee


----------



## skyqueen

Gorgeous Kits and Frick!!!


----------



## lily25

Frick your earrings are gorgeous!

Kitsune wow very eye catching!

No earring today, I forgot to wear any because I left home in a hurry!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Gold South Sea pearls w/diamonds today


----------



## skyqueen

^^WOWZA, Kits!!!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous Kits and Frick!!!


^thank you!




lily25 said:


> Frick your earrings are gorgeous!


^thank you!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Gold South Sea pearls w/diamonds today


^amazing...they look art deco!



wore a HUGE turquoise necklace today, so simple earrings for me: stainless/diamond hoops


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! glad to hear you're feeling better & that sophie is OK. I love these ribbon rolls!
> today, I wore these


 
 sophies doing alot better the meds are working.
I'm really liking these. 



cobalt71 said:


> your earrings are quite unique, very nice. I hope your kitty(I think i remember you mentioning that its a cat) is alright, poor thing


 
Not cat but dog. my mother-in-laws cat is unwell at the moment. sophie<<< is doing better, we get the biopsy results on friday.



cobalt71 said:


> green quartz earrings, set in silver


 
These are super cute, really liking.



frick&frack said:


> today I wore my columbian emerald drops


 
Oh my i love these.  



Kitsunegrl said:


> 14k hoops with cross dangles today


 
These are so different im liking.



MrsTGreen said:


> Tiffany & Co 10mm pearl studs


 
These sound so cute.



Kitsunegrl said:


> Gold South Sea pearls w/diamonds today


 
These are really nice.



frick&frack said:


> wore a HUGE turquoise necklace today, so simple earrings for me: stainless/diamond hoops


 
I really like these. beautiful.


I've been wearing for the week, my Ribbon Rolls. I really should change them.

Update on sophie - we had a vets appointment on monday, she has to wear the 'cone of shame' at night only, we have another vets appointment on friday coming to get the biopsy results (we are hoping & praying for the best). Her foot looks really good & her energy is through the roof, thanks to the meds shes on.
I will update on sophie on friday night.


----------



## lily25

Kitsunegrl said:


> Gold South Sea pearls w/diamonds today



wow gorgeous! I'm in love with pearls!



frick&frack said:


> http://i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss124/leahedew/jewelry/stainless-hoops.jpg[/IMG]



Is titanium significantly heavier than let's say gold? I love them they look amazing!


Spendaholic said:


> I've been wearing for the week, my *Ribbon Rolls*. I really should change them.
> 
> Update on sophie - we had a vets appointment on monday, she has to wear the 'cone of shame' at night only, we have another vets appointment on friday coming to get the biopsy results (we are hoping & praying for the best). Her foot looks really good & her energy is through the roof, thanks to the meds shes on.
> I will update on sophie on friday night.


I like Ribbon Rolls! 
Good luck and I wish her a quick recovery!


----------



## cobalt71

Not cat but dog. my mother-in-laws cat is unwell at the moment. sophie<<< is doing better, we get the biopsy results on friday.

 oops, sorry glad she is doing ok, though!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co Silver Ball Studs


----------



## MrsTGreen

Spendaholic said:


> These sound so cute.


 
Thanks  Glad the meds are helping Sophie.


----------



## gabz

MrsTGreen said:


> Tiffany & Co Silver Ball Studs


 

ditto that


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Corkscrew rhodolite earrings for me.

I'd love to see a modelling pic of the Tiffany ball studs.  I have them on my wishlist in the gold version.


----------



## cobalt71

silver earrings with grey freshwater pearls


----------



## cobalt71

Kitsunegrl said:


> Corkscrew rhodolite earrings for me.
> 
> I'd love to see a modelling pic of the Tiffany ball studs. I have them on my wishlist in the gold version.


 very interesting looking!


----------



## Spendaholic

lily25 said:


> wow gorgeous! I'm in love with pearls!
> Is titanium significantly heavier than let's say gold? I love them they look amazing!
> I like Ribbon Rolls!
> Good luck and I wish her a quick recovery!


 
 i'm loving these to, i seem to be wearing them alittle to much. i will have an update tomorrow.



cobalt71 said:


> Not cat but dog. my mother-in-laws cat is unwell at the moment. sophie<<< is doing better, we get the biopsy results on friday.
> 
> oops, sorry glad she is doing ok, though!


 
Thats ok, shes currently full of life and energy just like a puppy.



MrsTGreen said:


> Thanks Glad the meds are helping Sophie.


 




botong said:


> https://www.gofavor.com/media/catal...3525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/w/e/weili-eh-0011.jpg my leaves chandelier earrings


 
I really like these.



Kitsunegrl said:


> Corkscrew rhodolite earrings for me.
> 
> I'd love to see a modelling pic of the Tiffany ball studs. I have them on my wishlist in the gold version.


 
These are fab, so cute



cobalt71 said:


> silver earrings with grey freshwater pearls


 
I'm really liking these.



I have sadly been wearing my Ribbon Rolls again, the first ones to hand today.
I will be updating on sophie tomorrow after our vets visit (check-up)


----------



## VuittonsLover

I just now took out my 14k angel dangle earrings with the little pearl drop.. and putting in my 2 carat tw diamond studs.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> sophies doing alot better the meds are working.
> I'm really liking these.
> 
> Oh my i love these.
> 
> I really like these. beautiful.
> 
> 
> I've been wearing for the week, my Ribbon Rolls. I really should change them.
> 
> Update on sophie - we had a vets appointment on monday, she has to wear the 'cone of shame' at night only, we have another vets appointment on friday coming to get the biopsy results (we are hoping & praying for the best). Her foot looks really good & her energy is through the roof, thanks to the meds shes on.
> I will update on sophie on friday night.


^thank you, thank you, & thank you! 

glad to hear that sophie is doing well.




lily25 said:


> Is titanium significantly heavier than let's say gold? I love them they look amazing!


^thank you!  titanium is lighter than gold.  my earrings are stainless steel, & they are also lighter than gold.  I don't even feel them in my ears.




Kitsunegrl said:


> Corkscrew rhodolite earrings for me.


^so cool!  I love the length.




cobalt71 said:


> silver earrings with grey freshwater pearls


^beautiful...I love pearls!


----------



## Luv n bags

My usual - diamond studs.


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday I wore inside/out prong set WG diamond hoops


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Are these new!?  Pretty!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you, thank you, & thank you!
> 
> glad to hear that sophie is doing well.


 
 Sophies doing a lot better. 



tigertrixie said:


> My usual - diamond studs.


 
These sound so cute.



frick&frack said:


> yesterday I wore inside/out prong set WG diamond hoops


 
I love these. Blinging cute 


I have great news on sophie - The biopsy results came back showing only a Foreign Object Infection no cancers. she still has to wear the cone of shame until monday.
I'm still wearing my Ribbon Rolls.


----------



## mrs moulds

Some cheap giant hoops from the beauty supply and one .50 diamond stud in my 2nd hole.


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^these sound fun.

today im not wearing any earrings. lazy day at home.


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^Are these new!?  Pretty!


^thank you!  not new, I just don't wear them often




Spendaholic said:


> Sophies doing a lot better.
> 
> I love these. Blinging cute
> 
> 
> I have great news on sophie - The biopsy results came back showing only a Foreign Object Infection no cancers. she still has to wear the cone of shame until monday.
> I'm still wearing my Ribbon Rolls.


^so glad to hear sophie's gotten an all-clear health report! 


wore sterling hoops today


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ nice hoops

yay sophie!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! not new, I just don't wear them often
> ^so glad to hear sophie's gotten an all-clear health report!
> wore sterling hoops today


 
 frick&frack shes back to full energy & her foot looks really good after the operation.

I'm loving your sterling silver hoops so much.



Louis&Mark said:


> ^^^ nice hoops
> 
> yay sophie!!!


 
 i've been all nervous all week waiting for the results. DH & I our happy that she was given the all clear.

Today is again another none-earring wearing day, PJ's day.


----------



## kiwishopper

Really like the elongated oval shape of the hoop!


----------



## frick&frack

Louis&Mark said:


> ^^^ nice hoops


^thanks!




Spendaholic said:


> frick&frack shes back to full energy & her foot looks really good after the operation.
> 
> I'm loving your sterling silver hoops so much.


^thank you!



today I wore my purple sapphire studs


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thanks!
> ^thank you!
> today I wore my purple sapphire studs


 
frick&frack I'm loving the sapphires. They are a beautiful purple. 


Today i'm wearing my sterling Silver Leafs.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> frick&frack I'm loving the sapphires. They are a beautiful purple.
> 
> 
> Today i'm wearing my sterling Silver Leafs.



thank you!

your leaf earrings are some of my favorites!  I realize that's a silly statement considering that I love your earring collection


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! not new, I just don't wear them often
> 
> 
> 
> ^so glad to hear sophie's gotten an all-clear health report!
> 
> 
> wore sterling hoops today


 
Once again, you are wearing a pair of earrings that I am loving right now...
The next time I am in the market to buy some new earrings, I am going to PM you for some suggestions!


----------



## mrs moulds

Spendaholic said:


> ^^^these sound fun.
> 
> today im not wearing any earrings. lazy day at home.


 
^^^^ They are !!!!  I have been wearing these hoops now for about a month straight and I am so surprise that they still look good!  

I have decided to go back and buy another pair to keep as a spare!


----------



## Ratnapur

An old pair I got many years ago from Ross-Simons. They are 14kt yellow gold stylized, round flowers, comprised of white freshwater pearls, separated by tiny emeralds.  I hadn't worn them for years, as 1 pearl had fallen out, but I recently repaired it.


----------



## MrsTGreen

14ky Diamond Bezel Drop Earrings


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> ^thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> today I wore my purple sapphire studs


 
Love!!  You know how I am about stud earrings


----------



## VivianYY

pearls


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mini Return to Tiffany's Heart Tag earrings


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> Once again, you are wearing a pair of earrings that I am loving right now...
> The next time I am in the market to buy some new earrings, I am going to PM you for some suggestions!


^thank you!




MrsTGreen said:


> 14ky Diamond Bezel Drop Earrings


^would love to see a pic of these




MrsTGreen said:


> Love!!  You know how I am about stud earrings


^thank you!


----------



## kiwishopper

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Mini Return to Tiffany's Heart Tag earrings



We need more pictures here


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> thank you!
> 
> your leaf earrings are some of my favorites! I realize that's a silly statement considering that I love your earring collection


 
They are one of my favorites, i got them to match a necklace i have (different brand) (i will share a picture tomorrow) . 
Its not a silly statement, because i love your collection but dont think i would be able to pull them off as well as you do. 



mrs moulds said:


> ^^^^ They are !!!! I have been wearing these hoops now for about a month straight and I am so surprise that they still look good!
> I have decided to go back and buy another pair to keep as a spare!


 
I can wear a pair for a month or more and they look great, but i do take then out for a bath/shower.
Its get that you were able to get a back up pair.



Ratnapur said:


> An old pair I got many years ago from Ross-Simons. They are 14kt yellow gold stylized, round flowers, comprised of white freshwater pearls, separated by tiny emeralds. I hadn't worn them for years, as 1 pearl had fallen out, but I recently repaired it.


 
These sound so nice. Its great you were able to get them fixed.



MrsTGreen said:


> 14ky Diamond Bezel Drop Earrings


 
These sound so nice. 


Today i wore again my Sterling silver Leafs.


----------



## cobalt71

silver twisted loops


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^lovely, very fluid!

Mikimoto 6mm studs for me


----------



## cobalt71

nice, i love pearls


----------



## LovethatLuxe

Tiffany bead earrings!! Been wearing them for most every day since Christmas...2008


----------



## kiwishopper

I need some more earrings options after sseeing your girls with these gorgeous earrings!
Also, wouldn't it be nice to show case our earrings collection in this thread too?


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> They are one of my favorites, i got them to match a necklace i have (different brand) (i will share a picture tomorrow) .
> Its not a silly statement, because i love your collection but dont think i would be able to pull them off as well as you do.


^I meant that it was a silly statement because I love ALL of your earrings!  so saying that one is a favorite is ridiculous 




cobalt71 said:


> silver twisted loops


^these are so cool!  love the way they look on you!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Mikimoto 6mm studs for me


^gorgeous pearls!




kiwishopper said:


> I need some more earrings options after sseeing your girls with these gorgeous earrings!
> Also, wouldn't it be nice to show case our earrings collection in this thread too?


^would love to see what earrings you're wearing today.  I think that posting earring collections in this thread is off topic.  Spendaholic specifically titled this thread "what earrings did you _wear today_."  but feel free to start another thread for posting earring collections


----------



## cobalt71

frick&frack said:


> ^I meant that it was a silly statement because I love ALL of your earrings! so saying that one is a favorite is ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> ^these are so cool! love the way they look on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^gorgeous pearls!
> 
> 
> 
> ^would love to see what earrings you're wearing today. I think that posting earring collections in this thread is off topic. Spendaholic specifically titled this thread "what earrings did you _wear today_." but feel free to start another thread for posting earring collections


that would be a cool thread! Although, Lord knows if i can even post all of my collection since i have so many...I'd love to see everyone else


----------



## sjunky13

Tiffany silver balls. I recently found them in a drawer and started to wear them. I never wear studs, but they are cute with a necklace.


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^would love to see a pic of these
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you!


 
I was just telling my hubby about your earring collection.

All of your earrings, I love them.  Your taste is awesome.

Terrie


----------



## frick&frack

you're so sweet...thank you!  jewelry is my first love 



mrs moulds said:


> I was just telling my hubby about your earring collection.
> 
> All of your earrings, I love them.  Your taste is awesome.
> 
> Terrie


----------



## Oceane

Everyone has such wonderful taste! Great earrings!


----------



## Spendaholic

cobalt71 said:


> silver twisted loops


 
I'm loving these, 



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^lovely, very fluid!
> 
> Mikimoto 6mm studs for me


 
These are so cute, love them & Mikimoto 



LovethatLuxe said:


> Tiffany bead earrings!! Been wearing them for most every day since Christmas...2008
> View attachment 1366669


 
These are really nice.



kiwishopper said:


> I need some more earrings options after sseeing your girls with these gorgeous earrings!
> Also, wouldn't it be nice to show case our earrings collection in this thread too?


 
I would show my full collection, but i've not done any pictures and its raining.
I've to-date not done a full collection picture because i've really not wanted to.
But if the weather is better this weekend for great lighting then i will try and do a group picture.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^I meant that it was a silly statement because I love ALL of your earrings! so saying that one is a favorite is ridiculous
> 
> ^would love to see what earrings you're wearing today. I think that posting earring collections in this thread is off topic. Spendaholic specifically titled this thread "what earrings did you wear today." but feel free to start another thread for posting earring collections



 *frick&frack* - I'm going shopping instore at Rock Lobster next week to pick up a bracelet that i've ordered off there website (nothing to out there just something plain & me), so i will be hopefully earring shopping at the sametime (hope), if i can get a pair past Hubby. 

You have a ridiculous colourful collection, that i  

I may do a full collection but i've not really wanted to, i know this thread started as 'earrings wearing today', but then it when to news about my baby sophie, so i may just do a full collection.



sjunky13 said:


> Tiffany silver balls. I recently found them in a drawer and started to wear them. I never wear studs, but they are cute with a necklace.



These sound really nice, its great when you find things you didn't think you had.

Today i'm wearing again my Leaf earrings, i'm starting to wear the same ones for a week then change, but it really depends om my mood on the day.


----------



## Spendaholic

My Leaf earrings with my Leaf Neckace, 
(earrings purchased to go with necklace BUT not the same brand)

Necklace from Rock Lobster Jewellery - UK.
Earrings from Pia Jewellery - UK.
I'm unsure what the stones on the necklace are.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I'm going shopping instore at Rock Lobster next week to pick up a bracelet that i've ordered off there website (nothing to out there just something plain & me), so i will be hopefully earring shopping at the sametime (hope), if i can get a pair past Hubby.
> 
> You have a ridiculous colourful collection, that i
> 
> I may do a full collection but i've not really wanted to, i know this thread started as 'earrings wearing today', but then it when to news about my baby sophie, so i may just do a full collection.



I hope you're able to get a new pair 

it's your thread...include collections if you want to!  it would be fun to see.  I guess I shouldn't have said anything about it...sorry for over-stepping


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> I hope you're able to get a new pair
> 
> it's your thread...include collections if you want to! it would be fun to see. I guess I shouldn't have said anything about it...sorry for over-stepping


 
*frick&frack* - you've not overstepped. I just hadn't thought of doing one and i didn't really want to do one, but i was asked on my message board if i would do one, i'm not doing it today because its a lot to move and take pictures off, but i will over the next couple of days.

I most say i love seeing the ladies Christian Louboutin Collections & Chanel Handbag Collections & Hermes Collection.
I lurk in all 3 threads.
There are some Crazy Collections in these 3 threads.

I'm hoping to get a pair or 2, my birthdays coming soon  & i've been an 


*I may start a new thread for a Earring Collection Thread - What do you think.*


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> My Leaf earrings with my Leaf Neckace,
> (earrings purchased to go with necklace BUT not the same brand)
> 
> Necklace from Rock Lobster Jewellery - UK.
> Earrings from Pia Jewellery - UK.
> I'm unsure what the stones on the necklace are.


^beautiful!  the stones look like amethyst & iolite from here.




Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - you've not overstepped. I just hadn't thought of doing one and i didn't really want to do one, but i was asked on my message board if i would do one, i'm not doing it today because its a lot to move and take pictures off, but i will over the next couple of days.
> 
> I most say i love seeing the ladies Christian Louboutin Collections & Chanel Handbag Collections & Hermes Collection.
> I lurk in all 3 threads.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a pair or 2, my birthdays coming soon  & i've been an


^yes, a collection pic does sound like a lot of work.  hopefully you'll get pretty new earrings to share with all of us.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful! the stones look like amethyst & iolite from here.
> 
> ^yes, a collection pic does sound like a lot of work. hopefully you'll get pretty new earrings to share with all of us.


 
Amethyst & Iolite is what i was thinking to.

I'm hoping for a new pair or 2.  Depends on DH. 



*Hi everyone i've decided that i'm keeping this thread to just 'earrings wearing today' & not a 'full collection thread', if someone wishes to start a new thread about full earring collections then i will add to that BUT not this one. Thank you.*


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My mini return to Tiffanys heart tag earrings


----------



## gabz

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My mini return to Tiffanys heart tag earrings


 

would love to c a modeling pic to c how small these are


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

^^^ as soon as I pull myself out of the bed and away from Judge Mathis I'll get my netbook from upstairs and upload pics, but actually mini is misleading I think they're big!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

sorry its so big... hth!!!


----------



## gabz

gorgeous! ive been eyeing the round ones


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thanks!!! I  them so much! My hubby bought them and the matching necklace for our ani!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Gorgeous Tiffany! DH got me a pair of chocolate diamond earrings day for our anniversary next month! I can't open the pressie yet but as soon as I can I will post pics!!


----------



## frick&frack

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My mini return to Tiffanys heart tag earrings


^these look fantastic!  I love how big the heart is.



wore 14k WG pearl drops out to dinner tonight


----------



## cobalt71

white freshwater pearls with matching necklace.


----------



## cobalt71

frick&frack said:


> ^these look fantastic! I love how big the heart is.
> 
> 
> 
> wore 14k WG pearl drops out to dinner tonight


lovely earrings, i think they look somewhat like the ones i wore today


----------



## frick&frack

cobalt71 said:


> white freshwater pearls with matching necklace.





cobalt71 said:


> lovely earrings, i think they look somewhat like the ones i wore today



haha...you're right...we're earring twins today!


----------



## ash&diamond

wearing my 11C icy chanel stud earring.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

pave diamond hoops


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> pave diamond hoops


^love these!


I wore vintage lucite earrings with multi-colored flecks that look like confetti.  I forget to get a pic  ...I need to try to remember to take a pic of them...


----------



## gabz

in a tiffany ss 10 mm beads rut


----------



## Spendaholic

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My mini return to Tiffanys heart tag earrings


 


NLVOEWITHLV said:


>


 
These are so cute.



kiwishopper said:


> Gorgeous Tiffany! DH got me a pair of chocolate diamond earrings day for our anniversary next month! I can't open the pressie yet but as soon as I can I will post pics!!


 
I can't wait to see a picture Congratulations on the earrings for your anniversary.



frick&frack said:


> ^these look fantastic! I love how big the heart is.
> wore 14k WG pearl drops out to dinner tonight


 
Love these.



cobalt71 said:


> white freshwater pearls with matching necklace.


 
Love these (you and frick&frack are earring twins).



Kitsunegrl said:


> pave diamond hoops


 
so nice.



ash&diamond said:


> wearing my 11C icy chanel stud earring.


 
These sound really nice, can't wait to see a picture.



gabz said:


> in a tiffany ss 10 mm beads rut


 
These sound really nice, please show a picture.



For the last 2 days i've been wearing my Leaf earrings. I'm loving everyones.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

18k elongated earrings


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks girls! I mean I picked out the earrings and the store had to wrapped them up until our anniversary later this month will I be opening it lol It's silly I know but it's more meaningful!
Btw, that elongated 18k (yellow gold?) earrings are beautiful!!


----------



## chinkee21

2ct. diamond studs, wedding gift  from my aunt.


----------



## scott_f

Kitsunegrl said:


> 14k hoops with cross dangles today


where did you get those?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^scott_f  -my mom picked them up in Okinawa several years ago and then decided they weren't her style!  Lucky me!


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> 18k elongated earrings


 
Nice, these are so different and i'm liking alot. 



kiwishopper said:


> Thanks girls! I mean I picked out the earrings and the store had to wrapped them up until our anniversary later this month will I be opening it lol It's silly I know but it's more meaningful!
> Btw, that elongated 18k (yellow gold?) earrings are beautiful!!


 
Its nice when its all wrapped lovely, Its not silly, i love when DH has gotten me a special box under the christmas tree all nicely wrapped and i have to wait  I hate it when he does this. 



chinkee21 said:


> 2ct. diamond studs, wedding gift from my aunt.


 
These sound really nice & 2cts  i would love to see a picture.



I've again wore today my Sterling Silver Leafs & Leaf Necklace. I'm changing them tomorrow.


----------



## skyqueen

Loving all the new earrings!!! Everyone has such a unique style!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thanks everyone... I saw comments where people were saying they were totally over their Tiffany silver, so I almost decided to forget them.  He bought me the heart tag necklace along with the matching earrings and I just love them!!!  Ive been wearing them almost non stop since I got them!  I hope I dont get tired of them!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kitsunegrl said:


> pave diamond hoops


 

beautiful!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Also Im loving the pearl drops!!!  The studs although classic sometimes seem boring to me... The drops give them an elegant update!!!


----------



## gabz

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thanks everyone... I saw comments where people were saying they were totally over their Tiffany silver, so I almost decided to forget them.  He bought me the heart tag necklace along with the matching earrings and I just love them!!!  Ive been wearing them almost non stop since I got them!  I hope I dont get tired of them!!!



I added these to my anniversary wish list for dh to pick something from after ur pics they r tdf!


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> you're so sweet...thank you! jewelry is my first love


 
It is the true. Your taste in earrings is fanastic.  I peruse the jewelry
thread just to see your earring collection.  When I am in the market for  new earrings, I will be soliciting your assistance!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Wore my favorite and new Betsey Johnson Leopard Print Crystal Dangling Hearts. (1 heart for each ear)


----------



## PrettyInPink

Tiffany 10mm Beads. My favorite earrings.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Same here! I wear them almost daily.


----------



## Spendaholic

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thanks everyone... I saw comments where people were saying they were totally over their Tiffany silver, so I almost decided to forget them. He bought me the heart tag necklace along with the matching earrings and I just love them!!! Ive been wearing them almost non stop since I got them! I hope I dont get tired of them!!!


 
Thats ok, I sadly don't own any tiffany but i will soon, i'm liking/stalking the black onyx studs and the bead bracelet. Just because someone says they don't like something does not mean you have to stop wearing your tiffanys, i have really different taste in earrings then anyone i know & i wouldn't change it for anyone.



KayuuKathey said:


> Wore my favorite and new Betsey Johnson Leopard Print Crystal Dangling Hearts. (1 heart for each ear)


 
These sound really nice - would love to see a picture.



PrettyInPink said:


> Tiffany 10mm Beads. My favorite earrings.


 
These sound really nice - I would love to see a picture. 



My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Same here! I wear them almost daily.


 
Nice.


Today i changed my earrings to 
Sterling Silver Hammered Open Heart with Garnet & Pearl & Blue Topaz


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^these are adorable!

I love jewelry and especially earrings.  My taste can be very over-the-top, but it always has been.  Wear what you love and don't worry about anybody else!


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> Love these.


^thank you!




Kitsunegrl said:


> 18k elongated earrings


^great modern classics!




Spendaholic said:


> I've again wore today my Sterling Silver Leafs & Leaf Necklace. I'm changing them tomorrow.


^




Spendaholic said:


> Today i changed my earrings to
> Sterling Silver Hammered Open Heart with Garnet & Pearl & Blue Topaz


^so pretty, whimsical, & feminine!


----------



## Necromancer

Today I'm wearing blue diamond huggie earrings:


----------



## frick&frack

I LOVE blue diamonds!  your hoops are gorgeous!!!



Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing blue diamond huggie earrings:


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> It is the true. Your taste in earrings is fanastic. I peruse the jewelry
> thread just to see your earring collection. When I am in the market for new earrings, I will be soliciting your assistance!


Me, too!


----------



## kiwishopper

Blue diamonds are gorgeous!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Really like the blue diamond hoops!

18k giant hoops for me today...


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Me, too!


^that is truly a compliment from someone of your taste & style...thank you!  your jewelry collection is incredible from what I've seen.




Kitsunegrl said:


> 18k giant hoops for me today...


^so stylish & cool!


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^these are adorable!
> 
> I love jewelry and especially earrings. My taste can be very over-the-top, but it always has been. Wear what you love and don't worry about anybody else!


 
 



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> ^
> ^so pretty, whimsical, & feminine!


 
 



Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing blue diamond huggie earrings:


 
Oh My Blue Diamonds  these are gorgeous



Kitsunegrl said:


> Really like the blue diamond hoops!
> 
> 18k giant hoops for me today...


 
I'm really liking these.


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday & Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Mini Open Hearts with Diamonds & Matching Necklace With Diamond (by different designer)

Necklace was a christmas present from DH.


----------



## gabz

yesterday tiffany ss 1837 bars
today tiffany ss 10 mm beads (my usual!)


----------



## Necromancer

Today I'm wearing black spinel earrings. I wear these all the time, I love them.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^nice!

18k satin finish hoops for me


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> Yesturday & Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Mini Open Hearts with Diamonds & Matching Necklace With Diamond (by different designer)
> 
> Necklace was a christmas present from DH.


^love them...beautiful in their simplicity!




Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing black spinel earrings. I wear these all the time, I love them.


^how cool...love spinel!  I'm lusting for purple spinel myself 




Kitsunegrl said:


> 18k satin finish hoops for me


^they're so pretty...love the deep color of 18k!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^that is truly a compliment from someone of your taste & style...thank you! your jewelry collection is incredible from what I've seen.


----------



## chinkee21

Spendaholic said:


> These sound really nice & 2cts  i would love to see a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> I've again wore today my Sterling Silver Leafs & Leaf Necklace. I'm changing them tomorrow.


 
I will take a photo of them later in the day 

May I ask where you purchased your leaf earrings? Love it!


----------



## chinkee21

Kitsunegrl said:


> pave diamond hoops


 
 You have to tell me where you got these gorgeous hoops!?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Chinkee-I got mine from my local jeweler.  However, I think they are very similar to the ones that Ross-Simons carry (1.30 ctw).


----------



## Spendaholic

gabz said:


> yesterday tiffany ss 1837 bars
> today tiffany ss 10 mm beads (my usual!)


 
These sound really nice.



Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing black spinel earrings. I wear these all the time, I love them.


 
I'm liking these so different. 



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^nice!
> 
> 18k satin finish hoops for me


 
Nice, im liking these.



frick&frack said:


> ^love them...beautiful in their simplicity!
> ^how cool...love spinel! I'm lusting for purple spinel myself
> ^they're so pretty...love the deep color of 18k!


 
 I love that they are so simple and fab at the same time.



chinkee21 said:


> I will take a photo of them later in the day
> 
> May I ask where you purchased your leaf earrings? Love it!


 
They are from Pia Jewellery in the UK.
http://www.piajewellery.com/product-Pia-Impressions-In-Silver-Earrings-4273/

They are called on the website - Impressions In Silver. (i call them Leafs because thats what they are)

They ship internationally. http://www.piajewellery.com/article-FAQ:-Delivery-faq_delivery/


Today i'am again wearing my Open Mini Hearts with diamonds & Matching Necklace.


----------



## skyqueen

Spendaholic...Pia Jewellry has some great earrings. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Spendaholic

skyqueen said:


> Spendaholic...Pia Jewellry has some great earrings. Thanks for the link!


 
Thats ok, happy i can help. i'm currently eyeing 1 pair of earrings.

Sterling Silver Loop The Loop. http://www.piajewellery.com/product-Loop-The-Loop-Silver-Earrings-6028/




I'm going more hoops for the summer. 

The only thing i did see is shipping is so expensive


----------



## Spendaholic

Today i'm wearing again my Mini Open Hearts with Diamonds. Love these earrings.


----------



## cobalt71

my black pearl studs(well, they are not exactly black, i can see grey color there)


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^yummy!


----------



## frick&frack

cobalt71 said:


> my black pearl studs(well, they are not exactly black, i can see grey color there)


^they're beautiful!




wore these earrings with pink glass


----------



## cobalt71

frick&frack said:


> ^they're beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wore these earrings with pink glass


 you always have very cool earrings! Love these!


----------



## kiwishopper

Love the pink colour! I definitely want a pair if maybe pink quartz earrings eventually!


----------



## frick&frack

cobalt71 said:


> you always have very cool earrings! Love these!


^thank you!




kiwishopper said:


> Love the pink colour! I definitely want a pair if maybe pink quartz earrings eventually!


^thanks!  I like pink quartz too, but it doesn't show up well on me.  do you have dark hair?  if so, it should look stunning on you.


----------



## Necromancer

purple dichroic glass earrings today


----------



## Necromancer

*cobalt*, I adore your black pearl studs.
*frick*, your pink earrings are so pretty.


----------



## Spendaholic

cobalt71 said:


> my black pearl studs(well, they are not exactly black, i can see grey color there)


 
These are Very Yummy. 



frick&frack said:


> ^they're beautiful!
> wore these earrings with pink glass


 
They are beautiful, i'm really liking the Pink.



Necromancer said:


> purple dichroic glass earrings today


 
These are  they are super cute.

Today i put on this morning my Mini Hearts. 





But i'm going to change them later today


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> purple dichroic glass earrings today


^LOVE dichroic glass!!!




Necromancer said:


> *frick*, your pink earrings are so pretty.


^thank you!




Spendaholic said:


> They are beautiful, i'm really liking the Pink.
> 
> Today i put on this morning my Mini Hearts.


^thank you!  your mini hearts are fab!


----------



## skyqueen

Loving all the earrings...keep them coming!!!


----------



## chinkee21

Spendaholic said:


> These sound really nice & 2cts  i would love to see a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> I've again wore today my Sterling Silver Leafs & Leaf Necklace. I'm changing them tomorrow.


 
Sorry this photo was so late, but I finally remembered to take a photo for ya!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Today I wore my 14k Etruscan style hoops


----------



## kiwishopper

chinkee21 said:


> Sorry this photo was so late, but I finally remembered to take a photo for ya!



Whoa!! Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## paradise392

i wore my flower earrings from hawaii.


----------



## chinkee21

kiwishopper said:


> Whoa!! Those are gorgeous!!!


 
Thank you  I love it, I need to wear it more...


----------



## LABAG

MY CLEAR QUARTZ SQUARE CUT STUDS BY jUDITH rIPKA FOR QVC-LOVE THEM(GOT THE MINT QUARTZ, AND ROSE QUARTZ-A FABULOUS EARRRING!!!


----------



## scott_f

went pretty much "naked" yesterday for the first time in awhile

wore nothing in any of my lobe piercings......only in my cart....tragus and industrials yesterday and maybe today also


----------



## frick&frack

chinkee21 said:


> Sorry this photo was so late, but I finally remembered to take a photo for ya!


^beautiful studs!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Today I wore my 14k Etruscan style hoops


^OK...I think these are my new fav pair of yours


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful studs!
> 
> 
> 
> ^OK...I think these are my new fav pair of yours


Thanks, Frick...I was going to say the same thing. Both earrings are stunning!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^hehe 


I've been wearing lots of pink (my fav color) in the attempt to embrace spring...it's starting to work.  today I wore my pink pearl studs: 10mm


----------



## thewave1969

Baroque South Sea pearl studs


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^hehe
> 
> 
> I've been wearing lots of pink (my fav color) in the attempt to embrace spring...it's starting to work. today I wore my pink pearl studs: 10mm


OH LA LA...I love the pink, too!


----------



## Necromancer

*frick*, I love those pink pearls of yours.
*Spendaholic*, those mini hearts are super cute.
*Kit*, yur Etruscan style hoops are nice. I like the pattern.
*chinkee*, they're nice studs.


----------



## chinkee21

*Frick&Frack & Necromancer,* thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> OH LA LA...I love the pink, too!


^thank you!




Necromancer said:


> *frick*, I love those pink pearls of yours.


^thanks!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! your mini hearts are fab!


 
 i sadly don't wear them that much anymore, but they still have a place in my . I shoud wear them more. 



chinkee21 said:


> Sorry this photo was so late, but I finally remembered to take a photo for ya!


 
Sorry i'm late to reply but these are beautiful.



Kitsunegrl said:


> Today I wore my 14k Etruscan style hoops


 
I'm really liking these, so different & i'm liking the design on the earrings.



paradise392 said:


> i wore my flower earrings from hawaii.


 
These sound really nice.



frick&frack said:


> ^hehe
> I've been wearing lots of pink (my fav color) in the attempt to embrace spring...it's starting to work. today I wore my pink pearl studs: 10mm


 
*frick&frack* - i so need these, they are beyond super beautiful.



thewave1969 said:


> Baroque South Sea pearl studs


 
These sound really nice.


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday - i wore my Plain Solid Sterling Silver Hoops
Today - i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Diamond Cut Hoops 

(pictures to come tomorrow.)


----------



## Asscher

Pearls


----------



## solange

I'm so boring. I've been wearing the same pearl dangles for-ev-er... I just love them.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^very pretty!

I'm wearing Barbara Bixby sterling & turquoise hoops...
Is there such a thing as too many hoops?


----------



## solange

Kitsunegrl said:


> Is there such a thing as too many hoops?


 
No!


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - i so need these, they are beyond super beautiful.


^thank you!  I love pearls 




solange said:


> I'm so boring. I've been wearing the same pearl dangles for-ev-er... I just love them.


^they're beautiful classics!




Kitsunegrl said:


> I'm wearing Barbara Bixby sterling & turquoise hoops...
> Is there such a thing as too many hoops?


^love those!  absolutely not...no such thing


----------



## cobalt71

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^very pretty!
> 
> I'm wearing Barbara Bixby sterling & turquoise hoops...
> Is there such a thing as too many hoops?


oh, i love these as i love BB jewelry! Very pretty!


----------



## cobalt71

Kitsunegrl said:


> Today I wore my 14k Etruscan style hoops


 OMG, i LOVE these!


----------



## Spendaholic

solange said:


> I'm so boring. I've been wearing the same pearl dangles for-ev-er... I just love them.


 
Really Nice, i like these.



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^very pretty!
> 
> I'm wearing Barbara Bixby sterling & turquoise hoops...
> Is there such a thing as too many hoops?


 
There is no such thing as too many hoops. I did some earring window shopping today, i found some really nice hoops, not to long until my birthday .
I'm really liking the Turquoise hoops.


Today i'm wearing my Sterling Silver Diamond Cut Half Hoops (unable to add picture photobucket site down)


----------



## MrsTGreen

solange said:


> I'm so boring. I've been wearing the same pearl dangles for-ev-er... I just love them.


 Love!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs


----------



## skyqueen

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^very pretty!
> 
> I'm wearing Barbara Bixby sterling & turquoise hoops...
> Is there such a thing as too many hoops?


I love these!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Huge sterling silver balls


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! I love pearls


 
Thats ok, i looked at some pearls yesturday and they are now on my earring wish list.



MrsTGreen said:


> Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs


 
Nice.



NoSnowHere said:


> Huge sterling silver balls


 
These sound really nice.

Because my photobuckets not working  i've added attachments.
These are the earrings i've worn over the last couple of days.

My Solid Sterling Silver Hoops 






My Sterling Silver Diamond Cut Hoops.






Yesturday i wore my Sterling Silver Diamond Cut Half Hoops




I added pictures of my new bracelet/bangle on the bracelet thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...t-bracelet-thread-577022-13.html#post18640060


----------



## frick&frack

^beautiful!  I think the diamond cut hoops are my fav!



black lucite today


----------



## scott_f

Kitsunegrl said:


> Is there such a thing as too many hoops?


absolutely not


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful! I think the diamond cut hoops are my fav!
> 
> 
> 
> black lucite today


 
Thank you frick&frack - i love them but hate cleaning them, so hard to clean. 

I'm really liking the black lucite, they are really .


Today i'm not wearing any earrings (stay at home PJs day).


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks!


sleeping beauty turquoise & silver enamel


----------



## kiwishopper

frick&frack said:


> ^thanks!
> 
> 
> sleeping beauty turquoise & silver enamel



Omg these are gorgeous!!!
I just received my anniversary earrings tonight! I will post picture tomorrow!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thanks!
> 
> 
> sleeping beauty turquoise & silver enamel


 
These are gorgeous, so funky fun. (fresh and colourful for spring/summer)
I'm loving 



kiwishopper said:


> Omg these are gorgeous!!!
> I just received my anniversary earrings tonight! I will post picture tomorrow!


 
I cant wait to see a picture 

Today i'm wearing my flowers studs.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Cute flower studs!  I think I need to add some studs to my collection.

Frick-I adore the color of that turquoise!

pave diamond hoops for me today


----------



## kiwishopper

As promised! 18k WG with white and chocolate diamond earrings! My pressie from DH for our anniversary


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Frank Gehry Two Element Flux Earrings


----------



## frick&frack

kiwishopper said:


> Omg these are gorgeous!!!


^thank you!




Spendaholic said:


> These are gorgeous, so funky fun. (fresh and colourful for spring/summer)
> I'm loving
> 
> Today i'm wearing my flowers studs.


^thanks!  

love those flowers...more perfectly spring earrings!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Frick-I adore the color of that turquoise!
> 
> pave diamond hoops for me today


^thank you!  

just love those fabulous hoops on you!




kiwishopper said:


> As promised! 18k WG with white and chocolate diamond earrings! My pressie from DH for our anniversary


^GORGEOUS!!!  they look like they have YG or RG in the middle section.  would you post a closer pic?  pretty please??? 

happy anniversary!!!





no earrings for me yet today...working at home.  will wear earrings out for dinner later though.


----------



## kiwishopper

I still only have my Iphone with me! Here is a closer picture of the earrings! I think there is RG in the background for the chocolate diamonds!


----------



## frick&frack

kiwishopper said:


> I still only have my Iphone with me! Here is a closer picture of the earrings! I think there is RG in the background for the chocolate diamonds!



hehehe...I LOVE instant gratification...thanks for posting so quickly!!! 

love love love these earrings!!!  they're so beautiful & the classic quatrefoil shape makes them so timeless.  besides, RG & chocolate diamonds are just yummy!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> Cute flower studs!  I think I need to add some studs to my collection.
> 
> Frick-I adore the color of that turquoise!
> 
> pave diamond hoops for me today


 
I'm really liking these.



kiwishopper said:


> As promised! 18k WG with white and chocolate diamond earrings! My pressie from DH for our anniversary


 
OH my i love these.



AntiqueShopper said:


> Frank Gehry Two Element Flux Earrings


 
These sound really nice.



frick&frack said:


> ^thanks!
> 
> love those flowers...more perfectly spring earrings!


 
 I'm so in  with these.



kiwishopper said:


> I still only have my Iphone with me! Here is a closer picture of the earrings! I think there is RG in the background for the chocolate diamonds!


 
Oh My God i  these. 


Today i've not worn any earrings, its been a lazy PJs day for me.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Tiffany Frank Gehry large orchid in silver


----------



## Spendaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> Tiffany Frank Gehry large orchid in silver


 

I'm really liking these, i saw some very similar to these the other day. 


Today i'm wearing again my Flower Studs.


----------



## Woozy

kiwishopper said:


> I still only have my Iphone with me! Here is a closer picture of the earrings! I think there is RG in the background for the chocolate diamonds!


 

Those are TDF!!!! Their Beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> Tiffany Frank Gehry large orchid in silver


^I love these more every time I see them!



madagascar pink sapphire studs for me today


----------



## kiwishopper

frick&frack said:


> ^I love these more every time I see them!
> 
> 
> 
> madagascar pink sapphire studs for me today



That is a STUD!!! Look at the reflection off your skin lol


----------



## frick&frack

kiwishopper said:


> That is a STUD!!! Look at the reflection off your skin lol



  it's weird isn't it?  I think I had the camera too close & the flash went wild


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^I love these more every time I see them!
> 
> 
> 
> madagascar pink sapphire studs for me today


 
I'm still loving these such a fun colour. 


Today i'm wearing again my Flower Studs.


----------



## ducky112

Tiffany silver twist knot!


----------



## Spendaholic

ducky112 said:


> Tiffany silver twist knot!


 
These sound like some cute tiffanys 

Today i'm again wearing my Flower Studs.


----------



## kiwishopper

I bought my mum a pair of Ippolita Rock Candy Mother-of-Pearl Earrings for the upcoming Mother's Day. I will try to take pictures of her wearing them then


----------



## Necromancer

*frick*, those pink sapphire studs of yours are stunning.


----------



## Althea G.

I wore some little dangly costume earrings I got at The Icing (just a really inexpensive store), and now I've got some diamond dangly studs on -- I'm going to the gym soon, and I didn't want the bigger earrings jangling for an hour!


----------



## Nursejaney

Louis vuitton silvania set- the non matching two


----------



## Necromancer

I'm wearing Ceylon sapphire studs today:


----------



## pastizzi

Silver Tiffany Earrings


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> I'm still loving these such a fun colour.


^thank you 




kiwishopper said:


> I bought my mum a pair of Ippolita Rock Candy Mother-of-Pearl Earrings for the upcoming Mother's Day. I will try to take pictures of her wearing them then


^ooooo...can't wait to see them!




Necromancer said:


> *frick*, those pink sapphire studs of yours are stunning.


^thank you 




Necromancer said:


> I'm wearing Ceylon sapphire studs today:


^they're gorgeous!!!  that perfect ceylon color


----------



## Moosey.

Pearl/garnet studs, I wear them everyday, just about.


----------



## Ice_cold

A diamind earing I got for my BD


----------



## Necromancer

^ They're really fab, *Ice_cold*.
Thanks, *frick*.


----------



## Spendaholic

kiwishopper said:


> I bought my mum a pair of Ippolita Rock Candy Mother-of-Pearl Earrings for the upcoming Mother's Day. I will try to take pictures of her wearing them then


 
These sound really nice. 



Althea G. said:


> I wore some little dangly costume earrings I got at The Icing (just a really inexpensive store), and now I've got some diamond dangly studs on -- I'm going to the gym soon, and I didn't want the bigger earrings jangling for an hour!


 
These do sound reaally nice, i understand not wanting jangling earrings for an hour. 



Nursejaney said:


> Louis vuitton silvania set- the non matching two


 
I really like the non-matching Louis.



Necromancer said:


> I'm wearing Ceylon sapphire studs today:


 
I'm really liking these. Oh sapphire. 



pastizzi said:


> Silver Tiffany Earrings


 
Love tiffanys, would love to see a picture. 



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you


 
 



Moosey. said:


> Pearl/garnet studs, I wear them everyday, just about.


 
I'd love to see a picture. i have some pearls on my earring wish list.



Ice_cold said:


> A diamind earing I got for my BD


 
These are so bling cute. 


Today i'm again wearing my Flower Studs.


----------



## Moosey.

Spendaholic said:


> I'd love to see a picture. i have some pearls on my earring wish list.



Here! They were a gift from my fiance.


----------



## Necromancer

^ They're lovely, *Moosey*.
Thanks for the compliment, *Spendaholic*.
Today I'm wearing gold and citrine earrings. Excuse the crappy phone pic, it's hit and miss with my phone camera and this morning it's not co-operating. These earrings are much nicer IRL than this pic shows.


----------



## skyqueen

Oh, I love these, Necromancer!!! Citrines are so gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

Ice_cold said:


> A diamind earing I got for my BD


^they're so pretty & unusual!




Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing gold and citrine earrings. Excuse the crappy phone pic, it's hit and miss with my phone camera and this morning it's not co-operating. These earrings are much nicer IRL than this pic shows.


^beautiful teardrop shape, & citrine looks fab on you!


----------



## sjunky13

Necromancer said:


> ^ They're lovely, *Moosey*.
> Thanks for the compliment, *Spendaholic*.
> Today I'm wearing gold and citrine earrings. Excuse the crappy phone pic, it's hit and miss with my phone camera and this morning it's not co-operating. These earrings are much nicer IRL than this pic shows.


 
I love these! These are my kind of dangle gemstone! LOVE!


----------



## kiwishopper

The yellow citrine with the yellow gold go with each other so well


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Moosey-the garnet & pearls are really lovely!

Necromancer-I love the clean shape of your citrine earrings!

I was a slob today and wore no earrings; I should be flogged.


----------



## frick&frack

^I didn't either...working from home so I didn't bother...


----------



## skyqueen

^^You two should be flogged...we depend on you gals!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Absolutely. Naughty girls. *smack smack*
Thanks for the compliments *frick*, *skyqueen*, *kit*, *sjunkie* and *kiwishopper*. The stones are 7mm x 10mm and the drop is 2.5cm from the curve of the hook. I find them a good length and they're a nice dressy earring for everyday wear.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Wearing Gehry's Two Elements Flux Earrings- http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...age=4&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:36&tx=81&ty=27

Mine are from Tiffany and Co- I will take a picture of them on later.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> ^^You two should be flogged...we depend on you gals!


^ pffffffffffffffff...what about you???  what are you wearing???  I know you have some gorgy earrings...




AntiqueShopper said:


> Wearing Gehry's Two Elements Flux Earrings- http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...age=4&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:36&tx=81&ty=27
> 
> Mine are from Tiffany and Co- I will take a picture of them on later.


^can't wait to see your pic!


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Wearing Gehry's Two Elements Flux Earrings- http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...age=4&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:36&tx=81&ty=27
> 
> Mine are from Tiffany and Co- I will take a picture of them on later.


Love these...so unusual!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^ pffffffffffffffff...what about you??? what are you wearing??? I know you have some gorgy earrings...
> 
> 
> It's such a PITA to take the pics...ex-DH has to upload pics for me. EEK!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> It's such a PITA to take the pics...ex-DH has to upload pics for me. EEK!


your ex does WHAT????????????  ask your kids to teach you!  take a whole bunch of pics at once.  they don't have to be modeling if it's easier...take pics of them in their boxes or wherever you keep them.  or PM me & I'll help you.


----------



## Spendaholic

Moosey. said:


> Here! They were a gift from my fiance.


 
Thank you for uploading a picture these need to be shown to the world they are beautiful.



Necromancer said:


> ^ They're lovely, *Moosey*.
> Thanks for the compliment, *Spendaholic*.
> Today I'm wearing gold and citrine earrings. Excuse the crappy phone pic, it's hit and miss with my phone camera and this morning it's not co-operating. These earrings are much nicer IRL than this pic shows.


 
Thats ok, these are so beautiful.



Kitsunegrl said:


> Moosey-the garnet & pearls are really lovely!
> 
> Necromancer-I love the clean shape of your citrine earrings!
> 
> I was a slob today and wore no earrings; I should be flogged.


 
I have them slob days normally at the weekend, my PJs days. 



frick&frack said:


> ^I didn't either...working from home so I didn't bother...


 
 I love seeing your earrings *frick&frack* 




skyqueen said:


> ^^You two should be flogged...we depend on you gals!


 
As *frick&frack* says where are your pictures 



Necromancer said:


> ^ Absolutely. Naughty girls. *smack smack*
> Thanks for the compliments *frick*, *skyqueen*, *kit*, *sjunkie* and *kiwishopper*. The stones are 7mm x 10mm and the drop is 2.5cm from the curve of the hook. I find them a good length and they're a nice dressy earring for everyday wear.


 
These are so beautiful. 

Today as normal i'm wearing my Flower Studs. Changing them next week.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> I love seeing your earrings *frick&frack*


^ lol...I've been so busy working...haven't left the house much this week


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^ lol...I've been so busy working...haven't left the house much this week


 
Thats ok, its been very busy here in our house, me job hunting & i'm currently taking driving lessons with DH, scary but fun. (i have my license but after nearly 7 yrs i need refreshing). Oh and i'm off my crutches.


----------



## frick&frack

^congratulations!!!  so glad to hear that!

I'll try to wear earrings today...if I go out later


----------



## mrs moulds

My 2.0 carat diamond earrings set in 14k white gold on french wires.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Black Tahitian pearl drops


----------



## Necromancer

^ They're lovely, *Kit*. I adore pearls.
I didn't know you were on crutches, *Spendaholic*. What happened? I'm glad you're off them though, yay for that. Thanks for the compliment on the citrine earrings I wore yesterday. Good luck with the driving lessons with hubby. 

Today I'm wearing some simple peridot dangle earrings, set in yellow gold:


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> Black Tahitian pearl drops


^simple & elegant...pearls as drops are my fav!




Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing some simple peridot dangle earrings, set in yellow gold:


^these earrings have great style!




I ran out to the grocery for a minute, but I didn't wear earrings :ninja:


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^congratulations!!!  so glad to hear that!
> 
> I'll try to wear earrings today...if I go out later


 
 i did a long walk early this morning with DH and Sophie & i feel great to have my legs working. 



mrs moulds said:


> My 2.0 carat diamond earrings set in 14k white gold on french wires.


 
These sound really nice, please share a picture i would love to see one.



Kitsunegrl said:


> Black Tahitian pearl drops


 
Oh my these are beautiful. 



Necromancer said:


> ^ They're lovely, *Kit*. I adore pearls.
> I didn't know you were on crutches, *Spendaholic*. What happened? I'm glad you're off them though, yay for that. Thanks for the compliment on the citrine earrings I wore yesterday. Good luck with the driving lessons with hubby.
> 
> Today I'm wearing some simple peridot dangle earrings, set in yellow gold:


 
 I had a Near Fatal Car Accident in May 2004, I had my operation to fix the broken bone i'd had since 2004 in October 2010. I'm finally fixed and off the crutches. I still have pains and i'm still on the meds but im able to get around. I've added some pictures to this thread off our walk this morning.
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/recent-pictures-549192-39.html#post18621180

Can i ask how Emma is doing. 

Today i'm wearing again my Flower Studs.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> your ex does WHAT???????????? ask your kids to teach you! take a whole bunch of pics at once. they don't have to be modeling if it's easier...take pics of them in their boxes or wherever you keep them. or PM me & I'll help you.


LOL! No kids to help...plus I like to keep the ex "busy"!!!  
Thanks for your offer


----------



## Louis&Mark

*kitsunegirl*  love those pearl drops!
*necro*  citrine is my favorite gemstone.  so puuurdy.
*spendaholic*  so glad you're feeling better and off the crutches!  
*frick*  no earrings???


----------



## skyqueen

Spendaholic said:


> i did a long walk early this morning with DH and Sophie & i feel great to have my legs working.
> 
> I had a Near Fatal Car Accident in May 2004, I had my operation to fix the broken bone i'd had since 2004 in October 2010. I'm finally fixed and off the crutches. I still have pains and i'm still on the meds but im able to get around. I've added some pictures to this thread off our walk this morning.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/recent-pictures-549192-39.html#post18621180
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Spend...how awful for you.
> I love the dog and you look WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Althea G.

I wore little Chanel heart earrings. I don't know how old they are, but I always get compliments on them!


----------



## Spendaholic

Louis&Mark said:


> *kitsunegirl*  love those pearl drops!
> *necro*  citrine is my favorite gemstone.  so puuurdy.
> *spendaholic*  so glad you're feeling better and off the crutches!
> *frick*  no earrings???


 
 Thank you *Louis&Mark* - Its nice for DH & I to have our lives back, we can plan and do things that we were unable to do before like walking sophie together, which i'm loving doing.
And *Vlad* did a new smilies - :doggie:



skyqueen said:


> Spendaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> i did a long walk early this morning with DH and Sophie & i feel great to have my legs working.
> 
> Thank you, I had a Near Fatal Car Accident in May 2004, I had my operation to fix the broken bone i'd had since 2004 in October 2010. I'm finally fixed and off the crutches. I still have pains and i'm still on the meds but im able to get around. I've added some pictures to this thread off our walk this morning.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/recent-pictures-549192-39.html#post18621180
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Spend...how awful for you.
> I love the dog and you look WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I wouldn't wish the last 7yrs on anyone.
> I want to lose another 3 stone and with being able to finally walk sophie, i'm on the right path.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wore little Chanel heart earrings. I don't know how old they are, but I always get compliments on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These sound really nice, i would love to see a picture please share one. I love Chanel.
> 
> 
> Today i'm wearing my Ribbon Rolls.
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

Spend...now that you are more mobile, the weight will come off, probably faster then you think.
I think you are very courageous!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> LOL! No kids to help...plus I like to keep the ex "busy"!!!
> Thanks for your offer


^ I like to keep my ex on the other side of the world 




Louis&Mark said:


> *frick*  no earrings???


^lol!!!  I've been working like crazy the past 2 weeks, & I work from home.  that means I haven't left the house much 




Spendaholic said:


> Today i'm wearing my Ribbon Rolls.


^love these...as always with your artisan silver.  I told you that I have something similar, right?  I must remember to get a pic...




yesterday I had to find some kind of pick-me-up (getting burned out with this work project), so I wore these south sea pearl drops around the house  (along with 2 of my favorite rings)


----------



## skyqueen

Absolutely gorgeous, Frick!!!
You take the best pics, too! If those earrings aren't a good pick-me-up, nothing will be!!!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Frick!!!
> You take the best pics, too! If those earrings aren't a good pick-me-up, nothing will be!!!


^thank you!  they did make me feel better 



wore these wood/metal crosses today


----------



## Spendaholic

skyqueen said:


> Spend...now that you are more mobile, the weight will come off, probably faster then you think.
> I think you are very courageous!


 
  I'm hoping the weight does come off fast because i dont want to be this size anymore.



frick&frack said:


> ^love these...as always with your artisan silver.  I told you that I have something similar, right?  I must remember to get a pic...
> 
> yesterday I had to find some kind of pick-me-up (getting burned out with this work project), so I wore these south sea pearl drops around the house  (along with 2 of my favorite rings)


 
Yes i do remember you telling me about your similar earrings.  I love the Diamond & Pearls. Take a picture when you can.



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  they did make me feel better
> wore these wood/metal crosses today


 
These are so funky cute, liking alot.

Today i'm wearing again my Ribbon Rolls.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Today 70 point total weight diamond studs.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> These are so funky cute, liking alot.


^thank you!



pink pearls for easter  (pink/purple pearls all over for easter )


----------



## Spendaholic

AntiqueShopper said:


> Today 70 point total weight diamond studs.


 
Oh these sound really nice. 



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> pink pearls for easter  (pink/purple pearls all over for easter )


 
  I'm loving the pearls. I will be purchasing some this year.


Today i'm wearing again my Ribbon Rolls.


----------



## elizat

For anyone that is in the US that likes Spendaholic's ribbon rolls (like me), look on Etsy for sterling spiral earrings. There are a lot of choices and I think I'm going to order a pair. The site her earrings are from does ship internationally, but it was quite expensive compared to the item prices. I think maybe 20 pounds?


----------



## Spendaholic

elizat said:


> For anyone that is in the US that likes Spendaholic's ribbon rolls (like me), look on Etsy for sterling spiral earrings. There are a lot of choices and I think I'm going to order a pair. The site her earrings are from does ship internationally, but it was quite expensive compared to the item prices. I think maybe 20 pounds?


 
*elizat* - thank you for adding this information, i did add a couple of pages ago the link for the international shipping rates for another tpfer. And yes the shipping is high.

Today i changed my earrings to my Sterling Silver Flat Balls.


----------



## lmschaffer

My new earrings from Anthro called the Sky drop earrings


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Just silver tiffany balls and some swarvoski crystal studs in second hole


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Diamond pave hoops


----------



## VivianYY

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> pink pearls for easter  (pink/purple pearls all over for easter )


 

These look gorgeous!!  I am looking for pink pearls online.  Would you mind telling me what mm these are?  Did you buy them online as well?  TIA!


----------



## MissDiverse

Swarovski Pave Star Studs.. Just can't get enough of them


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> Today i changed my earrings to my Sterling Silver Flat Balls.


^great classics with a twist!




lmschaffer said:


> My new earrings from Anthro called the Sky drop earrings


^very pretty color!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Diamond pave hoops


^ these!




VivianYY said:


> These look gorgeous!!  I am looking for pink pearls online.  Would you mind telling me what mm these are?  Did you buy them online as well?  TIA!


^thank you!  they're 10mm pearls (my fav size for earrings).  no, I didn't buy them online...bought locally.


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> ^ I like to keep my ex on the other side of the world
> 
> 
> 
> ^lol!!! I've been working like crazy the past 2 weeks, & I work from home. that means I haven't left the house much
> 
> 
> 
> ^love these...as always with your artisan silver. I told you that I have something similar, right? I must remember to get a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I had to find some kind of pick-me-up (getting burned out with this work project), so I wore these south sea pearl drops around the house  (along with 2 of my favorite rings)


 Gorgeous!!


frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> pink pearls for easter  (pink/purple pearls all over for easter )


 Beautiful studs. Great luster.


----------



## MrsTGreen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Today 70 point total weight diamond studs.


 Nice size for diamond studs.


lmschaffer said:


> My new earrings from Anthro called the Sky drop earrings


 Very pretty.


Kitsunegrl said:


> Diamond pave hoops


 Stunning.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wore today Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs


----------



## Necromancer

*Spendaholic*, you have some cute earrings. Your spiral ones are fab.
*Imshaffer*, your Sky drop earrings are lovely.
*Kit*,they're  gorgeous pave hoops.
*frick*, all your earrings are gorgeous, as per usual. 
I'm just wearing some simple bakelite earrings that look a little like lavender trumpet flowers. (No pic. I may post one later when I have more time.)


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Beautiful studs. Great luster.


^thank you!




Necromancer said:


> *frick*, all your earrings are gorgeous, as per usual.
> I'm just wearing some simple bakelite earrings that look a little like lavender trumpet flowers. (No pic. I may post one later when I have more time.)


^thanks!

I do hope you post a pic of your bakelite.  I just love bakelite.  I have a small collection.


----------



## Spendaholic

lmschaffer said:


> My new earrings from Anthro called the Sky drop earrings


 
These are so nice, great colour for spring/summer.



Trolley-Dolly said:


> Just silver tiffany balls and some swarvoski crystal studs in second hole


 
These sound really nice.



Kitsunegrl said:


> Diamond pave hoops


 
Love these. Blinging Cute.



MissDiverse said:


> Swarovski Pave Star Studs.. Just can't get enough of them


 
Nice, these sound really cute.



frick&frack said:


> ^great classics with a twist!
> 
> ^very pretty color!
> 
> ^ these!
> 
> ^thank you!  they're 10mm pearls (my fav size for earrings).  no, I didn't buy them online...bought locally.


 
 *frick&frack*.



MrsTGreen said:


> Wore today Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs


 
Love Tiffanys just not their prices.



Necromancer said:


> *Spendaholic*, you have some cute earrings. Your spiral ones are fab.
> *Imshaffer*, your Sky drop earrings are lovely.
> *Kit*,they're  gorgeous pave hoops.
> *frick*, all your earrings are gorgeous, as per usual.
> I'm just wearing some simple bakelite earrings that look a little like lavender trumpet flowers. (No pic. I may post one later when I have more time.)


 
 *Necromancer*

Today i've been really lazy and i've not worn any earrings. I'm loving everyones earrings.


----------



## frick&frack

pink glass earrings today


----------



## Necromancer

^ They're really pretty.



frick&frack said:


> I do hope you post a pic of your bakelite. I just love bakelite. I have a small collection.


 
Here's a pic. I only have one other pair of bakelite earrings - black hoops. I bought my two pairs at a market stall a couple of years ago. They had a fab collection or earrings and rings, and I really should have bought more.





Today I'm wearing silver, mother of pearl and marcasite earrings. A beach scene is painted on top of the MOP. My silly camera phone doesn't take really good pics to show you all how pretty the MOP looks IRL.


----------



## aliceanna

I wore my 1.2 ctw bezeled diamond studs.  They're screwbacks, so I probably will be wearing them for the next few days.


----------



## Althea G.

I wore a rather conservative outfit, so with it I wore these huge, dangly, sparkly party earrings! It was fun!


----------



## kiwishopper

frick&frack said:


> pink glass earrings today



These are gorgeous with your hair and skin colour!!


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> Here's a pic. I only have one other pair of bakelite earrings - black hoops. I bought my two pairs at a market stall a couple of years ago. They had a fab collection or earrings and rings, and I really should have bought more.
> 
> Today I'm wearing silver, mother of pearl and marcasite earrings. A beach scene is painted on top of the MOP. My silly camera phone doesn't take really good pics to show you all how pretty the MOP looks IRL.


^thanks for the bakelite pic...they're gorgeous!!!  love the beachy MOP pair too!




kiwishopper said:


> These are gorgeous with your hair and skin colour!!


^thank you!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> pink glass earrings today


 
So pretty & colourful. 



Necromancer said:


> ^ They're really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic. I only have one other pair of bakelite earrings - black hoops. I bought my two pairs at a market stall a couple of years ago. They had a fab collection or earrings and rings, and I really should have bought more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm wearing silver, mother of pearl and marcasite earrings. A beach scene is painted on top of the MOP. My silly camera phone doesn't take really good pics to show you all how pretty the MOP looks IRL.


 
I'm really liking both pairs the second pair are so funky.



aliceanna said:


> I wore my 1.2 ctw bezeled diamond studs.  They're screwbacks, so I probably will be wearing them for the next few days.


 
These sound really nice, would love to see a picture.



Althea G. said:


> I wore a rather conservative outfit, so with it I wore these huge, dangly, sparkly party earrings! It was fun!


 
These sound fun, please share a picture if you have one. 

Yesturday i was so out of energy i didn't wear any earrings but today i'm feeling alot better in myself, so i wore again my Flat Balls for shopping with DH.


----------



## Necromancer

^ They're nice. I like the classic simplicity too. 
Thanks for the compliments, girls. The MOP beach earrings are kitsch and retro and I  love 'em. 
I'm wearing topaz today. Better take a pic. brb...


----------



## juicyincouture

the big gold hoops in my avi ^_^


----------



## NoSnowHere

White gold open heart threaders


----------



## Necromancer

Gold and blue topaz earrings today. Excuse the crappy phone pic (I can't seem to take good close up pics in bad lighting today).


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Necromancer-I really like these blue topaz!

Tri-color gold hoops today


----------



## zjajkj

My diamond studs that filled four of my earholes.


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, *Kit*. I like your hoops. I love different gold colours together.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> So pretty & colourful.
> 
> Yesturday i was so out of energy i didn't wear any earrings but today i'm feeling alot better in myself, so i wore again my Flat Balls for shopping with DH.


^thank you!  you're inspiring me to wear clean/simple earrings today with your flat balls...they're great!




Necromancer said:


> Gold and blue topaz earrings today. Excuse the crappy phone pic (I can't seem to take good close up pics in bad lighting today).


^beautiful earrings!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Tri-color gold hoops today


^just love these!


----------



## Spendaholic

Necromancer said:


> ^ They're nice. I like the classic simplicity too.
> Thanks for the compliments, girls. The MOP beach earrings are kitsch and retro and I  love 'em.
> I'm wearing topaz today. Better take a pic. brb...


 
Oh thank you. I really like your earrings, so cute & beautiful. 



juicyincouture said:


> the big gold hoops in my avi ^_^


 
Love these.



NoSnowHere said:


> White gold open heart threaders


 
These sound really nice - would love to see a picture. 



Necromancer said:


> Gold and blue topaz earrings today. Excuse the crappy phone pic (I can't seem to take good close up pics in bad lighting today).


 
I love the Blue Topaz, so beautiful.



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^Necromancer-I really like these blue topaz!
> 
> Tri-color gold hoops today


 
I really like these.



dinitegrity said:


> My diamond studs that filled four of my earholes.


 
These sound so blinging cute, would love to see a picture.


I've sadly been away from my laptop dealing with family problems that i wish would disappear already , my body can't take the stress.

I've been wearing for the last 3-4 days my *Sterling Silver Flat Balls* which i love. i will be changing them soon. 

I would like to say  to everyone for keeping this thread alive while i've been absent from tPf. I  everyones earrings.


----------



## zjajkj

Spendaholic said:


> These sound so blinging cute, would love to see a picture.
> 
> I've sadly been away from my laptop dealing with family problems that i wish would disappear already , my body can't take the stress.


 
Hi babe, I will take a pic of it when I am free maybe two weeks later because like you, I would be 'quarantined' from my laptop more than 50% per day due to my upcoming major exam.. Stress x 100.. 

Let's deal with all these together. Stay strong..


----------



## frick&frack

sorry about your stress!  hope things work out soon 

haven't worn earrings since sunday...not feeling like making an effort 



Spendaholic said:


> I've sadly been away from my laptop dealing with family problems that i wish would disappear already , my body can't take the stress.
> 
> I've been wearing for the last 3-4 days my *Sterling Silver Flat Balls* which i love. i will be changing them soon.
> 
> I would like to say  to everyone for keeping this thread alive while i've been absent from tPf. I  everyones earrings.


----------



## Spendaholic

dinitegrity said:


> Hi babe, I will take a pic of it when I am free maybe two weeks later because like you, I would be 'quarantined' from my laptop more than 50% per day due to my upcoming major exam.. Stress x 100..
> 
> Let's deal with all these together. Stay strong..


 


frick&frack said:


> sorry about your stress!  hope things work out soon
> 
> haven't worn earrings since sunday...not feeling like making an effort


 
*dinitegrity & frick&frack*  - I'm trying to de-stress from last week & yesturday, i hate my brother at the moment, its like hes gone stupid.
I'm hoping it does work out because i feel like changing my phone number its that bad, i'm so happy that i live 20 miles from him & he doesn't drive thankfully. Stress is not a good thing for the mind & body.

I'm still wearing my flat balls. i'm currently stuck in a rut.


----------



## Hurrem1001

My white gold amethyst and blue topaz threaders.


----------



## frick&frack

RG/WG hoops


----------



## mrs moulds

14k carat gold 1.0 carat diamond studs.


----------



## skyqueen

Spendaholic said:


> *dinitegrity & frick&frack*  - I'm trying to de-stress from last week & yesturday, i hate my brother at the moment, its like hes gone stupid.
> I'm hoping it does work out because i feel like changing my phone number its that bad, i'm so happy that i live 20 miles from him & he doesn't drive thankfully. Stress is not a good thing for the mind & body.
> 
> I'm still wearing my flat balls. i'm currently stuck in a rut.


Thoughts and prayers are with you...sending positive vibes!!!


----------



## skyqueen

dinitegrity said:


> Hi babe, I will take a pic of it when I am free maybe two weeks later because like you, I would be 'quarantined' from my laptop more than 50% per day due to my upcoming major exam.. Stress x 100..
> 
> Let's deal with all these together. Stay strong..


 Good luck with exams! Glad those days are over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

juicyincouture said:


> the big gold hoops in my avi ^_^


LOVE the handcuff necklace! Hell...if only I was younger!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> RG/WG hoops


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## zjajkj

skyqueen said:


> Good luck with exams! Glad those days are over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks babe. Especially when my mind is bursting on Marketing Strategy. How I wish my is over soon!!


----------



## zjajkj

Spendaholic said:


> *dinitegrity & frick&frack*  - I'm trying to de-stress from last week & yesturday, i hate my brother at the moment, its like hes gone stupid.
> I'm hoping it does work out because i feel like changing my phone number its that bad, i'm so happy that i live 20 miles from him & he doesn't drive thankfully. Stress is not a good thing for the mind & body.
> 
> I'm still wearing my flat balls. i'm currently stuck in a rut.


 
Lol, my dear. Relax. I can sense the how stupid the whole case must be to make you in a condition to this extent. Try and free yourself and stay away from the trouble-maker should be fine.


----------



## frick&frack

thank you! 



skyqueen said:


> Absolutely stunning!


----------



## chezmadame

Hi
I'm new here, but I thought I'd share.

Anna Sheffield / Bing Bang rose gold plated / sterling silver antique anchor earrings.


----------



## MrsTGreen

14ky/SS Twisted Oval Hoop Earrings
www.i974.phot





obucket.com


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Chez & MrsT-Fabulous earrings!

I wore DY blue topaz hoops.  I need to take a modelling pic.


----------



## kiwishopper

Yes you DO, those earrings are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

coachlover1000 said:


> My white gold amethyst and blue topaz threaders.


 
These sound super cute.



frick&frack said:


> RG/WG hoops


 
Oh My i love these, so cute  they look great on you.



mrs moulds said:


> 14k carat gold 1.0 carat diamond studs.


 
These also sound really cute.



skyqueen said:


> Thoughts and prayers are with you...sending positive vibes!!!


 
 *skyqueen*, for some reason i think what i said to my brother on tuesday worked because i've had no phone calls or texts since. thankfully.



dinitegrity said:


> Lol, my dear. Relax. I can sense the how stupid the whole case must be to make you in a condition to this extent. Try and free yourself and stay away from the trouble-maker should be fine.


 
 *dinitegrity* - its beyond stupid, i know thats the wrong word to use but thats the only one that can describe my brother at the moment.
I'm trying to stay away from it all, for the last week until late monday before his visit on tuesday, i was getting texts ever 30mins to an hour from my brother, it was so bad i had to turn my mobile off thats when the phone calls started. I can say that since him leaving on tuesday afternoon i've not had 1 text or phone call, i think what i said worked.   



chezmadame said:


> Hi
> I'm new here, but I thought I'd share.
> 
> Anna Sheffield / Bing Bang rose gold plated / sterling silver antique anchor earrings.


 
These are super funky cute.



MrsTGreen said:


> 14ky/SS Twisted Oval Hoop Earrings
> http://www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com


 
These are so cute and fun. I love the inter-colours.



Kitsunegrl said:


> Chez & MrsT-Fabulous earrings!
> 
> I wore DY blue topaz hoops.  I need to take a modelling pic.


 
I love these. 

I'm still stuck in my rut and wearing my Sterling Silver Flat Balls, i will be changing them from monday.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Spendaholic said:


> These sound super cute.
> 
> 
> Thank you! They are. Maybe one day soon I'll get a pic of them on here!


----------



## frick&frack

chezmadame said:


> Hi
> I'm new here, but I thought I'd share.
> 
> Anna Sheffield / Bing Bang rose gold plated / sterling silver antique anchor earrings.


^cute!




MrsTGreen said:


> 14ky/SS Twisted Oval Hoop Earrings


^fantastic hoops!




Kitsunegrl said:


> I wore DY blue topaz hoops.  I need to take a modelling pic.


^love these!




Spendaholic said:


> Oh My i love these, so cute  they look great on you.


^thank you!



wore vintage blue/white lucite earrings...I need to take a pic :shame:


----------



## skyqueen

Kitsunegrl said:


> Chez & MrsT-Fabulous earrings!
> 
> I wore DY blue topaz hoops. I need to take a modelling pic.


Oh, I love these, Kit. Almost bought them...love a modeling pic!!!

Everyone's earrings are fabulous!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Kitsunegrl said:


> Chez & MrsT-Fabulous earrings!


 


Spendaholic said:


> These are so cute and fun. I love the inter-colours.


 


frick&frack said:


> ^fantastic hoops!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MrsTGreen said:


> 14ky/SS Twisted Oval Hoop Earrings


 
Wore again today


----------



## Spendaholic

coachlover1000 said:


> Spendaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> These sound super cute.
> 
> 
> Thank you! They are. Maybe one day soon I'll get a pic of them on here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to like taking pictures, i've turned into one of them people with a camera in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> frick&frack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^cute!
> ^fantastic hoops!
> ^love these!
> ^thank you!
> wore vintage blue/white lucite earrings...I need to take a pic :shame:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love these. so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsTGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsTGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wore again today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> I've finally changed my earrings. To my Sterling Silver Flower Studs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i've closed my facebook account
Click to expand...


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> I've finally changed my earrings. To my Sterling Silver Flower Studs.


^so pretty & delicate!

no earrings today...babysat my little nieces.  the baby loves to yank on earrings ush:


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Blue Nile diamond & pearl hoops in 14k white gold.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Spendaholic said:


> I've finally changed my earrings. To my Sterling Silver Flower Studs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i've closed my facebook account


Very pretty.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wore my Tiffany & Co. Silver Ball Studs today


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^so pretty & delicate!
> 
> no earrings today...babysat my little nieces.  the baby loves to yank on earrings ush:


 
 



Kitsunegrl said:


> Blue Nile diamond & pearl hoops in 14k white gold.


 
I'm loving these are blinging cute.



MrsTGreen said:


> Very pretty.


 




MrsTGreen said:


> Wore my Tiffany & Co. Silver Ball Studs today


 
These sound really nice.

I know i've not been here for about a week, its been busy here. I did kept my facebook open though for personal reasons.
I've not had any problems with my brother since his visit, i'm very happy about this because my flu/cold has gone and i'm feeling alot better in myself.

I've been wearing since my last post my Sterling Silver Flowers. I love these and i will be changing them this coming monday.

I hope everyones had a great week. Heres to a great weekend.


----------



## skyqueen

Kitsunegrl said:


> Blue Nile diamond & pearl hoops in 14k white gold.


Love this look!


----------



## octopus17

I've worn what I've always worn (or nearly always worn) for the past 15 years - stud gold knots from Rowell of Oxford. Love them to bits...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^pics please!

Today I wore my 14k tri-color hoops again.


----------



## Spendaholic

Cornflower Blue said:


> I've worn what I've always worn (or nearly always worn) for the past 15 years - stud gold knots from Rowell of Oxford. Love them to bits...


 
These sound really nice  please share a picture.



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^pics please!
> 
> Today I wore my 14k tri-color hoops again.


 
I really like these. 

Today i'm again wearing my Flower Studs.


----------



## octopus17

Here you go - best I could do! It's dusk here and the pics make them look rather dull, but they're not, lol.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^lovely!  Are they tri-colored?


----------



## mrs moulds

Kitsunegrl said:


> Blue Nile diamond & pearl hoops in 14k white gold.


 

Love your earrings.

I am on Blue Nile website looking for them.


----------



## octopus17

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^lovely!  Are they tri-colored?



Thanks! Yes, yellow gold, white gold and rose gold


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> Blue Nile diamond & pearl hoops in 14k white gold.


^this look is one of my favorites...so delicate & feminine!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Today I wore my 14k tri-color hoops again.


^makes me want a pair every time I see these 




Cornflower Blue said:


> Here you go - best I could do! It's dusk here and the pics make them look rather dull, but they're not, lol.





Cornflower Blue said:


> Thanks! Yes, yellow gold, white gold and rose gold


^beautiful...great classic love knots!  the tri-color gold makes them even better!


----------



## frick&frack

today wore stainless hoops







going out to dinner tonight to celebrate (if I don't fall asleep first), & planning to wear these south sea pearl drops


----------



## Spendaholic

Cornflower Blue said:


> Here you go - best I could do! It's dusk here and the pics make them look rather dull, but they're not, lol.


 
Thank you for sharing the picture, these are really nice.



frick&frack said:


> today wore stainless hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going out to dinner tonight to celebrate (if I don't fall asleep first), & planning to wear these south sea pearl drops


 
*frick&frack* - I'm loving both earrings . So Blinging Cute.

Today for our walk with sophie i wore again my Flower Studs.


----------



## wild flower

three inch yellow gold hoops


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I'm loving both earrings . So Blinging Cute.


^thank you!



sapphire studs today


----------



## MrsTGreen

Running errands today....14ky/SS Oval Hoops
www.i974.pho





tobucket.com


----------



## frick&frack

^they're so fun...love it!



sapphire hoops today


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> today wore stainless hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going out to dinner tonight to celebrate (if I don't fall asleep first), & planning to wear these south sea pearl drops


 
Another pair of earrings that I am loving.  You have the best earring collection ever!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

mrs moulds said:


> Another pair of earrings that I am loving. You have the best earring collection ever!


 
Love Love Love!!!


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> Another pair of earrings that I am loving.  You have the best earring collection ever!





DropBagGorgeous said:


> Love Love Love!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing 1.0 carat diamond earrings with 1.0 carat ruby earrings jackets.


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> another pair of earrings that i am loving. You have the best earring collection ever!


yup!


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing 1.0 carat diamond earrings with 1.0 carat ruby earrings jackets.


^would LOVE to see a pic of those!!! 




skyqueen said:


> yup!


^


----------



## Spendaholic

wild flower said:


> three inch yellow gold hoops


 
These sound fun & cute.



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire studs today


 
 I'm loving the blue sapphires. 



MrsTGreen said:


> Running errands today....14ky/SS Oval Hoops
> http://www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com


 
These are really cute.



frick&frack said:


> ^they're so fun...love it!
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire hoops today


 
Love these, that blue is just perfect.



mrs moulds said:


> Wearing 1.0 carat diamond earrings with 1.0 carat ruby earrings jackets.


 
These sound so cute. i'd love to see a picture.

This weeks been so busy again. I think i have some peace and then its go-go-go.

I've been wearing since Monday my Pastel Pink Sapphire Studs.


----------



## skyqueen

^^Lovely, Spend...you know I love pink!!!
How are you doing?


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> I'm loving the blue sapphires.
> 
> Love these, that blue is just perfect.
> 
> 
> I've been wearing since Monday my Pastel Pink Sapphire Studs.


^thank you!  you know sapphire is my birthstone, right? 

so, of course, I LOOOOVE your pink sapphires!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Spendaholic said:


> These sound fun & cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving the blue sapphires.
> 
> 
> 
> These are really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Love these, that blue is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> These sound so cute. i'd love to see a picture.
> 
> This weeks been so busy again. I think i have some peace and then its go-go-go.
> 
> I've been wearing since Monday my Pastel Pink Sapphire Studs.


 
I'd love to raid your earring collection.  Ever pair of earrings you wear I just love them.

I am still wearing the diamond studs with ruby jackets.  I am not good with downloading pictures, but, I will take a picture and put it along with my signature.


----------



## TMD

today i wore these little beauties


----------



## kiwishopper

I got some really cool inexpensive earrings while I was overseas! Will post them tomorrow!


----------



## frick&frack

TMD said:


> today i wore these little beauties


^very pretty!  that turquoise blue is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## TMD

frick&frack said:


> ^very pretty!  that turquoise blue is one of my favorite colors.



Thank you!I recently bought those and they became my favourite


----------



## Spendaholic

skyqueen said:


> ^^Lovely, Spend...you know I love pink!!!
> How are you doing?


 
 I'm doing really well - no more problems with my brother, but i've come down with the flu again.



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  you know sapphire is my birthstone, right?
> 
> so, of course, I LOOOOVE your pink sapphires!!!


 
*frick&frack* - I did not know that, mines ruby.  i only have 1 ruby item and thats my eternity ring. I love your sapphire earrings, i so need to find some blue ones.



mrs moulds said:


> I'd love to raid your earring collection.  Ever pair of earrings you wear I just love them.
> 
> I am still wearing the diamond studs with ruby jackets.  I am not good with downloading pictures, but, I will take a picture and put it along with my signature.


 
 i love every pair also, its taken me some time to love a couple of my pairs.
Your earrings sound really nice, can't wait to see a picture.



TMD said:


> today i wore these little beauties


 
these are super cute. i love the colour.



kiwishopper said:


> I got some really cool inexpensive earrings while I was overseas! Will post them tomorrow!


 
i can't wait to see a picture. 

Today i'm wearing again my Pastal Pink Sapphire Studs.


----------



## jenniletv

I am wearing a pair of Lia Sophia earrings, LOVE!


----------



## pandapharm

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire studs today



these are seriously gorgeous!!! What a great, deep blue!


----------



## specme

A pair of diamond studs that DH got me for Christmas !


----------



## kiwishopper

As promised! One Of the 3 pairs I got! These are reversed inside out belly ring inspired!!











These are just crystals


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I did not know that, mines ruby.  i only have 1 ruby item and thats my eternity ring. I love your sapphire earrings, i so need to find some blue ones.


^aha...so you have a birthday coming relatively soon 




pandapharm said:


> these are seriously gorgeous!!! What a great, deep blue!


^thank you!




kiwishopper said:


> As promised! One Of the 3 pairs I got! These are reversed inside out belly ring inspired!!
> 
> These are just crystals


^very cute!  I'm all for the glitter


----------



## frick&frack

going out to dinner/drinks with friends.  wearing my purple sapphire studs to go with my new amethyst ring.  should I get amethyst earrings?


----------



## kiwishopper

Love the purple sapphires!! I don't think you need the amethyst since these are gorgeous purple!!!


----------



## frick&frack

kiwishopper said:


> Love the purple sapphires!! I don't think you need the amethyst since these are gorgeous purple!!!



thank you!  you're probably right...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^but some amethyst earrings would be nice!  

Platinum hoops today


----------



## juicyincouture

skyqueen said:


> LOVE the handcuff necklace! Hell...if only I was younger!



aww thanks!


----------



## Spendaholic

jenniletv said:


> I am wearing a pair of Lia Sophia earrings, LOVE!


 
These sound super cute, please share a picture. 



specme said:


> A pair of diamond studs that DH got me for Christmas !


 
These sound really cute, i'd love to see a picture. 



kiwishopper said:


> As promised! One Of the 3 pairs I got! These are reversed inside out belly ring inspired!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just crystals


 
Thats such a different way use a belly stud, I'm liking the blue heart.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^aha...so you have a birthday coming relatively soon
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^very cute!  I'm all for the glitter


 
I do  end of July, but sadly my half birthday present is the foo fighters tickets, even though they are more for DH. I'm hoping for some earrings i've been an  all year. 



frick&frack said:


> going out to dinner/drinks with friends.  wearing my purple sapphire studs to go with my new amethyst ring.  should I get amethyst earrings?


 
I love your earring collection and these are so beautiful, this colour is 'out of this world' they are stunning.



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^but some amethyst earrings would be nice!
> 
> Platinum hoops today


 
I love these, i have the same earrings in sterling silver (i will take a picture of them tomorrow).

for the last 2 days i've not worn any earrings.


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^but some amethyst earrings would be nice!
> 
> Platinum hoops today


^hehe 

nothing beats a great hoop, does it?




Spendaholic said:


> I do  end of July, but sadly my half birthday present is the foo fighters tickets, even though they are more for DH. I'm hoping for some earrings i've been an  all year.
> 
> I love your earring collection and these are so beautiful, this colour is 'out of this world' they are stunning.


^oh, well DH better get you those earrings...

thank you!  I'm amazed by purple sapphires too.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

1/2 ctw princess and round cut diamond earrings in 14kt white gold.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^hehe
> 
> nothing beats a great hoop, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> ^oh, well DH better get you those earrings...
> 
> thank you!  I'm amazed by purple sapphires too.


 
 I told him last night i would like some earrings - He didnt say no, so heres to July. 



DropBagGorgeous said:


> 1/2 ctw princess and round cut diamond earrings in 14kt white gold.


 
These sound really nice. 

Today i'm wearing my Pastel Pink Sapphire Studs. 




I will try taking another  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tomorrow


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tiffany gold hoop...


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> Today i'm wearing my Pastel Pink Sapphire Studs.


^so sweet!



wore aquamarine studs today & yesterday


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Spendaholic said:


> I told him last night i would like some earrings - He didnt say no, so heres to July.
> 
> 
> 
> These sound really nice.
> 
> Today i'm wearing my Pastel Pink Sapphire Studs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try taking another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow


 
Love Love Love!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

frick&frack said:


> ^so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> wore aquamarine studs today & yesterday


 
Really pretty. Istuds!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^frick-I love the aquamarine studs!  Did you have all of your studs (haha) custom made?


----------



## jess_hj

modelling shot by iheartsam*, on Flickr

its quite heavy..


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^so pretty!


----------



## mrs moulds

14k carat white gold and golden freshwater pearl drop earrings.


----------



## frick&frack

DropBagGorgeous said:


> Really pretty. Istuds!


^thank you!




Kitsunegrl said:


> ^frick-I love the aquamarine studs!  Did you have all of your studs (haha) custom made?


^thanks!  lol...I pick the stones (in a standard size...I like 8mm rounds usually), & have them put into ready-made settings.  so I guess they're custom in a slight way.




jess_hj said:


> its quite heavy..


^I love dangle earrings!




today I wore greek glass evil eye drop earrings in sterling.  I really need to take more earring pics...


----------



## Spendaholic

hotshot said:


> Tiffany gold hoop...


 
These sound really nice. 



frick&frack said:


> ^so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> wore aquamarine studs today & yesterday


 
Oh my i'm in love. these are super beautiful & very blinging cute. 



DropBagGorgeous said:


> Really pretty. Istuds!


 
Thank you



jess_hj said:


> modelling shot by iheartsam*, on Flickr
> 
> its quite heavy..


 
Oh my i love chanels, these are really nice.



mrs moulds said:


> 14k carat white gold and golden freshwater pearl drop earrings.


 
These sound really nice.

Today i'm again wearing my Pastel Pink Sapphire Studs.
I was going to take another picture but i've been unable to take one, i will try this sometime week.


----------



## skyqueen

^^Love those studs, Spend!


----------



## soda-pop

I'm wearing gray pearl studs


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> Oh my i'm in love. these are super beautiful & very blinging cute.


^thank you!




wore these sleeping beauty turquoise & silver enamel earrings today


----------



## skyqueen

^^Love the turquoise, Frick! 
How do you take such fabulous pics?


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> ^^Love the turquoise, Frick!
> How do you take such fabulous pics?


^thank you!

I take them in my bathroom during the day so I get good natural light.  I also turn on the lights so I have good overall light.  then i stand in front of the mirror so I can see the reflection of the camera viewscreen & I know that I'm getting the earrings in the picture.  I push the button half way to make sure the camera is focused, then snap!

on occasion I take a pic using my mobile phone when I'm driving in my car.  I use the rearview mirror to be able to see the camera viewscreen.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> I take them in my bathroom during the day so I get good natural light. I also turn on the lights so I have good overall light. then i stand in front of the mirror so I can see the reflection of the camera viewscreen & I know that I'm getting the earrings in the picture. I push the button half way to make sure the camera is focused, then snap!
> 
> on occasion I take a pic using my mobile phone when I'm driving in my car. I use the rearview mirror to be able to see the camera viewscreen.


You must have wonderful eyesight! LOL!


----------



## sassc

David Yurman Diamond crossover hoops





sorry,the pics are so big, I dont know how to make them smaller


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^gorgeous hoops!


----------



## sassc

Thanks Kitsungrl!


----------



## kiwishopper

No worries about the big picture lol ( I do thrash too cuz I don't know how to make my small either haha). Besides we love seeing earrings in detailed and big pictures fit the bill! Your DY hoop is gorgeous!!


----------



## catabie

my 3 carat princess diamond earrings from my parents' wedding gift..


----------



## frick&frack

very cool earrings...perfect size hoops!  don't worry about the big pics, helps us to see the earrings well.


sassc said:


> David Yurman Diamond crossover hoops
> 
> sorry,the pics are so big, I dont know how to make them smaller


----------



## juicyjeans

Love's Embrace Diamond Earrings (sorry for the pic quality...blackberry )


----------



## frick&frack

juicyjeans said:


> Love's Embrace Diamond Earrings (sorry for the pic quality...blackberry )


^they're beautiful!!!  I really like interestingly shaped heart designs.




10mm South Sea pearl studs


----------



## juicyjeans

frick&frack said:


> ^they're beautiful!!! I really like interestingly shaped heart designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10mm South Sea pearl studs


 
I love the pearls *frick * also a huge staple of mine, they are so classic!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!  I'm crazy about pearls.  wore several strands to church this morning 


juicyjeans said:


> I love the pearls *frick * also a huge staple of mine, they are so classic!


----------



## skyqueen

Love the DY crossover hoops, SASSC!
JuicyJeans...gorgeous!


----------



## sassc

Thanks Frick and Frack and Skyqueen.  I enjoy seeing all of your beauties as welll!!


----------



## lovely_bag

golden studs, the same design Brenda Lee Johnson had in The Closer. Actually I wanted them after having watched the last season.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

But I don't watch The Closer, so you must show me a pic!  Of yours, please?


----------



## lovely_bag

Kitsunegrl said:


> But I don't watch The Closer, so you must show me a pic!  Of yours, please?


they are really really simple and small:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_SzW94AVezQk/TULcr997tmI/AAAAAAAABbg/J6RVeFovBMk/s1600/SDIM0479.jpg

I hope a link is ok!
(the photo is taken from my blog, that's why you find a strange text inside my face )


----------



## FlipDiver

diamond pave white gold huggies


----------



## designerdiva40

Chanel large CC crystal studs, there not expensive but I love them


----------



## frick&frack

stainless steel & diamond hoops


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs


----------



## Spendaholic

skyqueen said:


> ^^Love those studs, Spend!


 
Thank you *skyqueen*.



soda-pop said:


> I'm wearing gray pearl studs


 
These sound really nice, i'd love to see a picture.



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wore these sleeping beauty turquoise & silver enamel earrings today


 
Thank you. I really love these so summer & the colour is beautiful.



sassc said:


> David Yurman Diamond crossover hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry,the pics are so big, I dont know how to make them smaller


 
Gorgeous Hoops.



catabie said:


> my 3 carat princess diamond earrings from my parents' wedding gift..


 
These sound really nice, i'd love to see a picture.



juicyjeans said:


> Love's Embrace Diamond Earrings (sorry for the pic quality...blackberry )


 
Oh my i love these.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^they're beautiful!!!  I really like interestingly shaped heart designs.
> 
> 10mm South Sea pearl studs


 
I love these.



FlipDiver said:


> diamond pave white gold huggies


 
These sound so funky cute. please share a picture. 



designerdiva40 said:


> Chanel large CC crystal studs, there not expensive but I love them


 
Love chanel, please share a picture, earrings dont have to be expensive to be loved. i have some from £ to £££.



frick&frack said:


> stainless steel & diamond hoops


 
*frick&frack* - i love these.



MrsTGreen said:


> Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs


 
Oh my tiffanys, please share a picture.


I've been so busy since my last visit, and i've sadly not changed my earrings as i normally do every monday.
i'm still wearing the same Pastel Pink Sapphire Studs.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> Thank you. I really love these so summer & the colour is beautiful.





Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - i love these.


^thank you! 



I forgot to wear earrings today


----------



## MrsTGreen

Honora SS Black Pearl Drop Earrings
www.i974






.photobucket.com


----------



## MrsTGreen

Spendaholic said:


> Oh my tiffanys, please share a picture.
> 
> 
> I've been so busy since my last visit, and i've sadly not changed my earrings as i normally do every monday.
> i'm still wearing the same Pastel Pink Sapphire Studs.


 Next time I wear them I will take a photo Pretty studs.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to wear earrings today


 
  I've not worn any for the last couple of days. 



MrsTGreen said:


> Honora SS Black Pearl Drop Earrings
> http://www.i974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .photobucket.com


 
I love these and the colour, they are beautiful.



MrsTGreen said:


> Next time I wear them I will take a photo Pretty studs.


 
I can't wait to see them.  i keep trying to take a better picture of them but the colour doesnt show very well. 

I've not worn any earrings for the last couple of days, i will be changing them this weekend.


----------



## pandapharm

MrsTGreen said:


> Honora SS Black Pearl Drop Earrings
> www.i974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .photobucket.com



I  black pearls! These drops look lovely on you


----------



## MrsTGreen

Spendaholic said:


> I've not worn any for the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these and the colour, they are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see them.  i keep trying to take a better picture of them but the colour doesnt show very well.
> 
> I've not worn any earrings for the last couple of days, i will be changing them this weekend.


 


pandapharm said:


> I  black pearls! These drops look lovely on you


 
Thanks

Today I'm wearing Tiffany & Co. 8mm silver ball studs.


----------



## frick&frack

so pretty!  you just can't have too many pearls, can you?


MrsTGreen said:


> Honora SS Black Pearl Drop Earrings


----------



## mrs moulds

MrsTGreen said:


> Honora SS Black Pearl Drop Earrings
> http://www.i974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .photobucket.com


 
So pretty


----------



## frick&frack

vintage blue glass drops


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^love the pretty blue color.  You don't find the glass to be heavy?  

I've been boring and have worn my platinum hoops for a few days now.  In the 100+ heat, I just haven't been inspired.  Sigh....


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^love the pretty blue color.  You don't find the glass to be heavy?
> 
> I've been boring and have worn my platinum hoops for a few days now.  In the 100+ heat, I just haven't been inspired.  Sigh....


^not heavy at all...that bead is actually hollow.  I can't wear heavy earrings.  maybe you can't tell from the pic (was taken in the car) but the glass looks more like liquid that was piped onto a balloon then the balloon was removed when the liquid hardened.  so there are open spaces between the "piped" glass too.  it's not really made that way, but hopefully that gives you a mental picture of the bead.  in fact, I have to wear a back on the left earring so it doesn't fall out (I tend to lose earrings from my left ear )

I understand you completely...I don't want to move at all when it's hot outside.  it's an accomplishment that you wore earrings at all!


----------



## kabaker

My DB who is in the navy and stationed across the country sent me my first piece of Tiffanys jewelry, 6.5 mm pearl studs with 18ct white gold.

I wore them all day and probably will do so for weeks 

[URL=http://img713.imageshack.us/i/dsc01435vu.jpg/]img713.imageshack.us/img713/5003/dsc01435vu.jpg[/URL]

Uploaded with [URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## scott_f

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^love the pretty blue color. You don't find the glass to be heavy?
> 
> I've been boring and have worn my platinum hoops for a few days now. In the 100+ heat, I just haven't been inspired. Sigh....


those are fantastic


----------



## kiwishopper

frick&frack said:


> vintage blue glass drops



The blue is so gorgrous against your hair!!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!


kiwishopper said:


> The blue is so gorgrous against your hair!!


----------



## Spendaholic

MrsTGreen said:


> Thanks
> 
> Today I'm wearing Tiffany & Co. 8mm silver ball studs.


 
I love Tiffanys and these are some beautiful earrings.



frick&frack said:


> vintage blue glass drops


 
I love these, they are so pretty and i love the colour.



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^love the pretty blue color.  You don't find the glass to be heavy?
> 
> I've been boring and have worn my platinum hoops for a few days now.  In the 100+ heat, I just haven't been inspired.  Sigh....


 
I really like these.



kabaker said:


> My DB who is in the navy and stationed across the country sent me my first piece of Tiffanys jewelry, 6.5 mm pearl studs with 18ct white gold.
> 
> I wore them all day and probably will do so for weeks
> 
> [URL="http://img713.imageshack.us/i/dsc01435vu.jpg/"]img713.imageshack.us/img713/5003/dsc01435vu.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with [URL="http://imageshack.us"]ImageShack.us[/URL]


 
These are so beautiful. 


Today has been a PJs day for me and i'm sadly not wearing any earrings.


----------



## princesspig

Pearl and gold studs - found them in a shop selling antiques in Germany

This is the only pic I have of them:


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> I love these, they are so pretty and i love the colour.


^thank you!




princesspig said:


> Pearl and gold studs - found them in a shop selling antiques in Germany


^your pearl studs look so pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

south sea/diamond pearl drops in WG


----------



## Roregirl

Gorgeous earrings Frick & Frack!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> south sea/diamond pearl drops in WG


OMG...gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> south sea/diamond pearl drops in WG



Gorgeous!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wore today Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs
www.i974





.photobucket.com


----------



## frick&frack

Roregirl said:


> Gorgeous earrings Frick & Frack!!!!





skyqueen said:


> OMG...gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous!


^thank you, ladies!




MrsTGreen said:


> Wore today Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs


^they're beautiful!  & that's my favorite size for pearl studs too.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Yay for pearls!  I am weaing my Mikimoto olive earrings.


----------



## Spendaholic

princesspig said:


> Pearl and gold studs - found them in a shop selling antiques in Germany
> 
> This is the only pic I have of them:


 
These are so pretty - i love pearls.



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^your pearl studs look so pretty!


 
  



frick&frack said:


> south sea/diamond pearl drops in WG


 
I love these so much - blinging beautiful



MrsTGreen said:


> Wore today Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs
> http://www.i974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .photobucket.com


 
Love these.



Kitsunegrl said:


> Yay for pearls!  I am weaing my Mikimoto olive earrings.


 
Love, Love.


Sunday & Monday i didnt wear any earrings, but today i'm wearing my open heart studs with diamonds.


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> Yay for pearls!  I am weaing my Mikimoto olive earrings.


^yes, I'm nearly sure these are my favorite pair of yours!!!  well, the long silver pair too 




Spendaholic said:


> I love these so much - blinging beautiful


^thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

wore my blue gradient earrings yesterday (from top to bottom: opalite, blue chalcedony, swiss blue topaz, & kianite) in 14k WG


----------



## skyqueen

Kits & Frick...gorgeous!


----------



## princesspig

Thanks for the nice comments!

I am once again wearing my pearl studs  
Yesterday I wore small silver/zirconia studs from Thomas Sabo.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Kits & Frick...gorgeous!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

They were too hard to photograph on with my long hair.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Very pretty!

RLM sterling goddess earrings today


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> ^they're beautiful! & that's my favorite size for pearl studs too.


 


Spendaholic said:


> Love these.


 Thanks ladies


Kitsunegrl said:


> Yay for pearls! I am weaing my Mikimoto olive earrings.


 Beautiful.


frick&frack said:


> wore my blue gradient earrings yesterday (from top to bottom: opalite, blue chalcedony, swiss blue topaz, & kianite) in 14k WG


 Very pretty.


----------



## Contessa

These! My 13th year Anniversary gift from my darling DH


----------



## frick&frack

ALLinTHEbag said:


> They were too hard to photograph on with my long hair.


^so pretty!




Kitsunegrl said:


> RLM sterling goddess earrings today


^love these!  very arty




MrsTGreen said:


> Very pretty.


^thanks!




Contessa said:


> These! My 13th year Anniversary gift from my darling DH


^gorgeous!!!  what are the specs?  are they studs with a jacket?  or halo?  I can't wait for your answers, gonna check to see if you started a thread


----------



## skyqueen

Contessa said:


> These! My 13th year Anniversary gift from my darling DH


OMG, girl...these deserve their own thread!
GORGEOUS, especially with your fabulous ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovely_bag

pink saphires, custom made, white gold.


----------



## frick&frack

lovely_bag said:


> pink saphires, custom made, white gold.



they're beautiful!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^yes, I'm nearly sure these are my favorite pair of yours!!!  well, the long silver pair too
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you!


 




frick&frack said:


> wore my blue gradient earrings yesterday (from top to bottom: opalite, blue chalcedony, swiss blue topaz, & kianite) in 14k WG


 
frick - i so want these.



princesspig said:


> Thanks for the nice comments!
> 
> I am once again wearing my pearl studs
> Yesterday I wore small silver/zirconia studs from Thomas Sabo.


 
These really sound nice, my favourite jewellery store sells thomas sabo, ive always looked but never purchased (can i ask what is the quality like for his earrings)



ALLinTHEbag said:


> They were too hard to photograph on with my long hair.


 
Oh My these are beautiful/stunning



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^Very pretty!
> 
> RLM sterling goddess earrings today


 
These are beyond funky cute. i'm really liking these.



Contessa said:


> These! My 13th year Anniversary gift from my darling DH


 
Oh My i love these, beyond blinging stunning cute. 



lovely_bag said:


> pink saphires, custom made, white gold.


 
Love these beautiful.


Today i'm again wearing my Open Heart Diamond Studs with Matching necklace (different designer).


----------



## lovely_bag

frick&frack said:


> they're beautiful!


Thank you!
I will try to take a better photo - the web cam is not meant for zoom-in photos.

I mighty change the setting one day, I am not sure about the setting. It is very simple.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> frick - i so want these.
> 
> Today i'm again wearing my Open Heart Diamond Studs with Matching necklace (different designer).


^thank you!  I love love love your open heart jewelry...beautiful in its simplicity.




lovely_bag said:


> Thank you!
> I will try to take a better photo - the web cam is not meant for zoom-in photos.
> 
> I mighty change the setting one day, I am not sure about the setting. It is very simple.


^I personally prefer a simple setting because I am wild about gemstones...they are the "star" of the piece with a simple setting.  I think your earrings are just right!




I forgot to post what I wore yesterday...my long mixed wood earrings


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  I love love love your open heart jewelry...beautiful in its simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> ^I personally prefer a simple setting because I am wild about gemstones...they are the "star" of the piece with a simple setting.  I think your earrings are just right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to post what I wore yesterday...my long mixed wood earrings


 
   I love these Open Hearts and was so happy when i found the matching necklace.
the next earrings i'm eyeing up are the Bows from tiffany, but i'm not purchasing them from tiffanys because i found them at Rock Lobster for a fraction of the price at tiffanys and they also have the necklace 

Also i have some great news (i have a job interview tomorrow)

Your chocolate mixed woods are beautiful, so different and fun.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> I love these Open Hearts and was so happy when i found the matching necklace.
> the next earrings i'm eyeing up are the Bows from tiffany, but i'm not purchasing them from tiffanys because i found them at Rock Lobster for a fraction of the price at tiffanys and they also have the necklace
> 
> Also i have some great news (i have a job interview tomorrow)
> 
> Your chocolate mixed woods are beautiful, so different and fun.



you know what happens to me when you say "rock lobster"...lol 

YEAH for your job interview!!!  good luck tomorrow!!!

thank you!  I love wood jewelry.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Contessa said:


> These! My 13th year Anniversary gift from my darling DH


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wore my Tiffany & Co. 8mm silver ball studs again today.


----------



## princesspig

Spendaholic said:


> These really sound nice, my favourite jewellery store sells thomas sabo, ive always looked but never purchased (can i ask what is the quality like for his earrings)



The quality is okay - but it is silver and zirconia. I actually don't know if they are more expensive than other earrings of similar quality.
I have the two pairs of earrings on the picture below, and I use the small studs quite alot. They are nice to wear, and are still looking nice - if I remember correctly, I bought them just before xmas. And they are quite sparkly as well - I have had a lot of comments about the sparkle in the big drop on the pair on the right of the picture.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Contessa said:


> These! My 13th year Anniversary gift from my darling DH



Beautiful!!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> you know what happens to me when you say "rock lobster"...lol
> 
> YEAH for your job interview!!!  good luck tomorrow!!!
> 
> thank you!  I love wood jewelry.


 
   I love rock lobster but i don't get the chance to shop in there very often. (B52s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
But thats changed
My interview went really well, i was offered the job after a 1 hour interview, i have to have a CRB check (criminal records bureau) because i'm taking a job working with the elderly in care homes for a care agency. I should be starting work at the start of july & the money is beyond perfect. I've done care work before and miss it. 
In the last month ive applied for well over 100 jobs and nothing, then i apply for this and get the job. I'm beyond happy. 



MrsTGreen said:


> Wore my Tiffany & Co. 8mm silver ball studs again today.


 
these sound super cute. i love tiffanys.



princesspig said:


> The quality is okay - but it is silver and zirconia. I actually don't know if they are more expensive than other earrings of similar quality.
> I have the two pairs of earrings on the picture below, and I use the small studs quite alot. They are nice to wear, and are still looking nice - if I remember correctly, I bought them just before xmas. And they are quite sparkly as well - I have had a lot of comments about the sparkle in the big drop on the pair on the right of the picture.


 
 for posting the pictures and replying to my post. I'm loving the small studs they are super cute & very blinging but they are also something that can be wore everyday. i'm going shopping at the start of july so i will be taking a really good look. Thank you for helping me with this.


Today for my interview i wore again my open hearts with diamonds with matching necklace.

I'm changing them tomorrow.


----------



## frick&frack

princesspig said:


> The quality is okay - but it is silver and zirconia. I actually don't know if they are more expensive than other earrings of similar quality.
> I have the two pairs of earrings on the picture below, and I use the small studs quite alot. They are nice to wear, and are still looking nice - if I remember correctly, I bought them just before xmas. And they are quite sparkly as well - I have had a lot of comments about the sparkle in the big drop on the pair on the right of the picture.


^the stars are cute!




Spendaholic said:


> I love rock lobster but i don't get the chance to shop in there very often. (B52s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> But thats changed
> My interview went really well, i was offered the job after a 1 hour interview, i have to have a CRB check (criminal records bureau) because i'm taking a job working with the elderly in care homes for a care agency. I should be starting work at the start of july & the money is beyond perfect. I've done care work before and miss it.
> In the last month ive applied for well over 100 jobs and nothing, then i apply for this and get the job. I'm beyond happy.


^CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!  sooooo happy for you!!!!!!! 

you need new earrings to celebrate 





wearing my stainless/diamond hoops today


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^the stars are cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ^CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!  sooooo happy for you!!!!!!!
> 
> you need new earrings to celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing my stainless/diamond hoops today


 

 

I'm so happy, to finally be employed, today i ordered my work uniform and paid for my CRB check, i'm on an induction course in 2 weeks time.

I told DH last night that i'm going earring shopping with my first full months pay in august, july will be a half months pay. I will be showing off my new purchases at the start of september.

I love your Stainless & Diamond Hoops.

I'm again wearing my Open Hearts With Diamonds, no necklace today.


----------



## skyqueen

^^Congrats, Spend, on your new job!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

*Spendaholic*...Congrats on your new job!!

Wearing my Tiffany & Co. 8mm silver ball studs again today. Love them


----------



## kabaker

Wearing my Tiffany 6.5mm pearl studs in white gold... Been wearing them for a week!


----------



## Spendaholic

skyqueen said:


> ^^Congrats, Spend, on your new job!!!


 
*skyqueen* - 



MrsTGreen said:


> *Spendaholic*...Congrats on your new job!!
> 
> Wearing my Tiffany & Co. 8mm silver ball studs again today. Love them


 
*MrsTGreen* -  i love these studs, i was window shopping on tiffanys last night  - I'm hoping to find a cheaper pair of these at Rock Lobster. They stock alot of things similar to Tiffanys.



kabaker said:


> Wearing my Tiffany 6.5mm pearl studs in white gold... Been wearing them for a week!


 
*Kabaker* - These sound super cute. they sound like a great size pearl, i would love to see a picture, (pearls are on my earring wish list). 

I'm so happy to have my life going in the right direction, and having some of my own money will be very nice . I will have new earrings for the start of september .  what style should i get i did see some that would be super cute but funky at the sametime.

today i'm changing my earrings to some fun dangles but i'm not going out yet. will post a picture later.


----------



## TMD

Wearing my favourite earings from Roma Jewelry


----------



## Bethc

VCA RG Perlee hoops


----------



## frick&frack

the purple & elaborate design of these earrings are beautiful!


TMD said:


> Wearing my favourite earings from Roma Jewelry


----------



## frick&frack

wore my green appetite studs in WG today


----------



## TMD

frick&frack said:


> the purple & elaborate design of these earrings are beautiful!



Thank you!they're my favourite pair as well


----------



## MrsTGreen

14ky Diamond Bezel Drop Earrings...
www.i974.pho





tobucket.com


----------



## kabaker

Spendaholic said:


> *skyqueen* -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kabaker* - These sound super cute. they sound like a great size pearl, i would love to see a picture, (pearls are on my earring wish list).



Here is a picture of the earrings. Sorry for the low quality photo, I had to use the camera on my macbook.

Tiffany and Co. 6.5mm pearl studs in 18ct white gold


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Diamond & Tahitian pearl drop earrings...
www.i974.photo





bucket.com


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^pretty!

Diamond hoops again for me.


----------



## frick&frack

kabaker said:


> Here is a picture of the earrings. Sorry for the low quality photo, I had to use the camera on my macbook.
> 
> Tiffany and Co. 6.5mm pearl studs in 18ct white gold


^such pretty pearls!  I can see the luster in them despite the macbook pic.




MrsTGreen said:


> 14kw Diamond & Tahitian pearl drop earrings...


^so delicate & feminine...beautiful!




Kitsunegrl said:


> Diamond hoops again for me.


^love these sparkly classics!




yesterday I wore my gradient blue earrings again


----------



## Spendaholic

TMD said:


> Wearing my favourite earings from Roma Jewelry


 
I love the deep purple/blue and the design.



Bethc said:


> VCA RG Perlee hoops


 
VCAs  - i'd love to see a picture. 



frick&frack said:


> wore my green appetite studs in WG today


 
*frick&frack* - I've never seen these before, that green is beyond beautiful.



MrsTGreen said:


> 14ky Diamond Bezel Drop Earrings...
> http://www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com


 
I love these, so beautiful.



kabaker said:


> Here is a picture of the earrings. Sorry for the low quality photo, I had to use the camera on my macbook.
> 
> Tiffany and Co. 6.5mm pearl studs in 18ct white gold


 
Thank you for sharing the picture they are a great size. I also like your glasses, i'm planning on changing my plain metals to black plastics like yours.



MrsTGreen said:


> 14kw Diamond & Tahitian pearl drop earrings...
> http://www.i974.photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucket.com


 
these are blinging cute, Love.



Kitsunegrl said:


> ^pretty!
> 
> Diamond hoops again for me.


 
These i'm really liking, blinging cute.



frick&frack said:


> ^such pretty pearls!  I can see the luster in them despite the macbook pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ^so delicate & feminine...beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ^love these sparkly classics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I wore my gradient blue earrings again


 
I so love these. so fun for any day of the week.


----------



## Spendaholic

I changed my earrings the other day to some fun dangles 





then i changed them to these, i've been wearing them ever since.

Diana Porter 'AND ON' in sterling silver with gold writing.










You all have some great earrings. You have all given me some great ideas for my earring shopping later this year.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* - I've never seen these before, that green is beyond beautiful.
> 
> I so love these. so fun for any day of the week.


^thank you!  I love the bright green of appetite too.




Spendaholic said:


> I changed my earrings the other day to some fun dangles
> 
> then i changed them to these, i've been wearing them ever since.
> 
> Diana Porter 'AND ON' in sterling silver with gold writing.


^those dangles are great!  & the on & on huggie hoops are fabulous!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  I love the bright green of appetite too.
> 
> 
> 
> ^those dangles are great!  & the on & on huggie hoops are fabulous!


 
 frick&frack - the and on huggie hoops were my wedding present from DH & i  wearing them. 

i'm still wearing the 'And On' huggie hoops (love that saying )


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> frick&frack - the and on huggie hoops were my wedding present from DH & i  wearing them.
> 
> i'm still wearing the 'And On' huggie hoops (love that saying )



I remember that they were a wedding gift.  that's one of the reasons why I love them so much


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> I remember that they were a wedding gift.  that's one of the reasons why I love them so much


 
  I have to say thats why i love them too.
They are and always will be my favourite earrings. I love every pair but these will always be the number 1s.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^pretty!
> 
> Diamond hoops again for me.


 


frick&frack said:


> ^so delicate & feminine...beautiful!


 


Spendaholic said:


> I love these, so beautiful.
> 
> these are blinging cute, Love.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Spendaholic said:


> I changed my earrings the other day to some fun dangles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i changed them to these, i've been wearing them ever since.
> 
> Diana Porter 'AND ON' in sterling silver with gold writing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all have some great earrings. You have all given me some great ideas for my earring shopping later this year.


  the dangles.


----------



## MrsTGreen

14ky Multi color pearl drop earrings...
www.i974.pho





tobucket.com


----------



## Mitzy

I have some the same size and color, but mine are on a lobster claw and have no diamonds.I have them on right now, probably wear them again tomorrow.






bucket.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE these!  what color are the pearls?  I can't tell from the pic...


MrsTGreen said:


> 14ky Multi color pearl drop earrings...


----------



## princesspig

MrsTGreen, lovely earrings!

Today, I'm wearing my old/vintage pearl studs:


----------



## frick&frack

they have a beautiful luster!


princesspig said:


> Today, I'm wearing my old/vintage pearl studs:


----------



## princesspig

frick&frack said:


> they have a beautiful luster!



Thanks


----------



## Spendaholic

MrsTGreen said:


>


 


MrsTGreen said:


> the dangles.


 




MrsTGreen said:


> 14ky Multi color pearl drop earrings...
> http://www.i974.pho


 
Oh my i  these, i really need to get some pearls. The colour of these are so different & beautiful



Mitzy said:


> I have some the same size and color, but mine are on a lobster claw and have no diamonds.I have them on right now, probably wear them again tomorrow.


 
I really like these, and the grey pearl is beautiful.



princesspig said:


> MrsTGreen, lovely earrings!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing my old/vintage pearl studs:


 
So beautiful i love these.

I really need to purchase some pearls, i'm again wearing my Diana Porter 'And On' huggie stud hoops.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> I really need to purchase some pearls



maybe this can be your gift to yourself to celebrate your new job?  try 6mm or 8mm studs.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> maybe this can be your gift to yourself to celebrate your new job?  try 6mm or 8mm studs.


 
I'm beginning to think i may just get pearls, i was going to get the ones from pearl paradise but i changed my mind. 8mm should be a great size.


----------



## kiwishopper

I am wearing my 14k yellow gold cage earrings with turquoise ball inside lol
omg sorry this is a HUGE pic


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> I'm beginning to think i may just get pearls, i was going to get the ones from pearl paradise but i changed my mind. 8mm should be a great size.


^I agree!  are you thinking you'll get white pearls?  I think that's the place to start.




kiwishopper said:


> I am wearing my 14k yellow gold cage earrings with turquoise ball inside lol
> omg sorry this is a HUGE pic


^wow...those are some COOL earrings!


----------



## Madame H

I wore this today





This was from yesterday


----------



## lovely_bag

kiwishopper said:


> I am wearing my 14k yellow gold cage earrings with turquoise ball inside lol
> omg sorry this is a HUGE pic


very cute design! is this custom made?


----------



## Spendaholic

kiwishopper said:


> I am wearing my 14k yellow gold cage earrings with turquoise ball inside lol
> omg sorry this is a HUGE pic


 
These are so cute & so different. Beautiful.



frick&frack said:


> ^I agree!  are you thinking you'll get white pearls?  I think that's the place to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ^wow...those are some COOL earrings!


 
I was thinking the Lavender Freshwater AA+ Buttons 6.5-7mm.
http://www.pearlparadise.com/6570-mm-Lavender-Freshwater-Pearl-Stud-Earrings1625.aspx I still like these and will no doubt get these, maybe for christmas. I'm not sure of whites.



Madame H said:


> I wore this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from yesterday


 
I love these, so cute and beautiful. 


Today i'm having a lazy day before my busy day tomorrow (family engagement party) i'm wearing today again my 'And On' huggie stud hoops.
i will post a picture in the morning tomorrow of my earring & matching necklace set for the party tomorrow.


----------



## frick&frack

Madame H said:


> I wore this today
> 
> This was from yesterday


^the hoops look beautiful...are they diamonds alone or diamonds & sapphires?  it's hard to tell from the picture.  the second pair are such an unusual design!




Spendaholic said:


> I was thinking the Lavender Freshwater AA+ Buttons 6.5-7mm.
> http://www.pearlparadise.com/6570-mm-Lavender-Freshwater-Pearl-Stud-Earrings1625.aspx I still like these and will no doubt get these, maybe for christmas. I'm not sure of whites.


^they're beautiful.  I remember you talking about these.  I was thinking white for the versatility.


----------



## kiwishopper

frick&frack said:


> vintage blue glass drops





lovely_bag said:


> very cute design! is this custom made?



Thanks!! I got them A few years ago from a gold rush show from QVC lol


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^QVC used to have some awesome jewelry.  Those days are gone for a while until gold goes back down.  

Lapis/sterling earrings for me today.  From HSN!  LOL...


----------



## kiwishopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^QVC used to have some awesome jewelry.  Those days are gone for a while until gold goes back down.
> 
> Lapis/sterling earrings for me today.  From HSN!  LOL...


 
lol I agreed!! I bought a couple of really cool yellow gold earrings from the same show. And now the gold is either like strign thin or they are bonded with silver. I'd rather just get silver in that case lol.
I shop on HSN occasionally for cute earrings too but I have not found anything I really love recently. I do like yours though  I watch the Silver Gallery mostly.


----------



## cobalt71

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^QVC used to have some awesome jewelry. Those days are gone for a while until gold goes back down.
> 
> Lapis/sterling earrings for me today. From HSN! LOL...


Love these, gorgeous color! And no shame in shopping at QVC and HSN, I do. As a matter of fact, I think I seen these at HSN but didn't think it looked that exciting. I love it on you though(dang, should have gotten these!)


----------



## frick&frack

fun earrings...love lapis!


Kitsunegrl said:


> Lapis/sterling earrings for me today.  From HSN!  LOL...


----------



## princesspig

I wore my Scherning ceramic studs today:


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Everyones earrings are so pretty! kabaker, MrsTGreen and princesspig, Im especially loving your pearls.  And F&F, your appetite earrings are the loveliest shade of blue. kiwishopper, if you ever get tired of those cute cage earrings, you can send them my way. Theyre adorable.

Thought Id share my 14k gold and pearl double hoops with everyone.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^really love those earrings!

DY for me today


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Diamond studs set in platinum....2 carats each.
Like (almost) every day.........
Gift for having baby #4


----------



## skyqueen

Gorgeous DiamondDazed, Kits and TexasGG!!!


----------



## frick&frack

princesspig said:


> I wore my Scherning ceramic studs today:


^very unusual...& pretty!




Diamond Dazed said:


> Everyones earrings are so pretty! kabaker, MrsTGreen and princesspig, Im especially loving your pearls.  And F&F, your appetite earrings are the loveliest shade of blue. kiwishopper, if you ever get tired of those cute cage earrings, you can send them my way. Theyre adorable.
> 
> Thought Id share my 14k gold and pearl double hoops with everyone.


^thank you!  love your pearl hoops!  they look classic & exotic at the same time.




Kitsunegrl said:


> DY for me today


^they look so light & perfect for summer!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^really love those earrings!
> 
> DY for me today


 
Thank you. And your DY earrings are gorgeous! I have a number of his pieces but nothing recently purchased, and I love his new looks. 

Thanks, skyqueen and F&F


----------



## frick&frack

10mm pink pearl studs today


----------



## cobalt71

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^really love those earrings!
> 
> DY for me today


OMG, these are gorgeous!
I've been on the pearl kick this past week so this is my choice for the day-multicolored pearl drops(white, pink and peacock)


----------



## carmelhigh

VCA Onyx earring


----------



## frick&frack

cobalt71 said:


> OMG, these are gorgeous!
> I've been on the pearl kick this past week so this is my choice for the day-multicolored pearl drops(white, pink and peacock)


^love these!  so dramatic!




carmelhigh said:


> VCA Onyx earring


^great classics!


----------



## xlovely

My grad gift from my mom, diamond studs in a halo setting


----------



## frick&frack

xlovely said:


> My grad gift from my mom, diamond studs in a halo setting


^happy graduation...beautiful earrings!




yesterday I wore my stainless/diamond hoops & today I wore large, white, carved wood earrings


----------



## xlovely

frick&frack said:


> ^happy graduation...beautiful earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I wore my stainless/diamond hoops & today I wore large, white, carved wood earrings



Thank you!!


----------



## being.myself

Gold butterflies. I love them because they're so dainty and delicate. I don't like the chunky earrings look on me.


----------



## Madame H

wearing Chanel feather earrings from 2007 to the sunday market






It is huge


----------



## frick&frack

^very cool!






wore black tahitian pearls yesterday (saturday)


----------



## LarissaHK

frick&frack said:


> ^very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wore black tahitian pearls yesterday (saturday)


 *F&F* these pearls are fabulous, very very matching your skin tone and hair colour, love them on you


----------



## frick&frack

LarissaHK said:


> *F&F* these pearls are fabulous, very very matching your skin tone and hair colour, love them on you


^thank you!  so fun to see you in here 

hope we get to see some of your earrings too.


----------



## glitterchic

Juicy Couture studs.


----------



## tatertot

my good ole' diamond studs


----------



## frick&frack

glitterchic said:


> Juicy Couture studs.


^cute!






cinnabar earrings for me today


----------



## kiwishopper

These are so pretty!!!!




frick&frack said:


> ^cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinnabar earrings for me today


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!


kiwishopper said:


> These are so pretty!!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> ^cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinnabar earrings for me today


 
Oh my.....

What beautiful earrings!!!!

As usual, I am in complete admiration of your jewelry.


----------



## frick&frack

thank you...that's very sweet!


mrs moulds said:


> Oh my.....
> 
> What beautiful earrings!!!!
> 
> As usual, I am in complete admiration of your jewelry.


----------



## lovely_bag

Swarovski heart studs


----------



## Diamond Dazed

My new Miguel Ases dangles.


----------



## frick&frack

lovely_bag said:


> Swarovski heart studs


^cute hearts!




Diamond Dazed said:


> My new Miguel Ases dangles.


^wow...these earrings are VERY cool!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> ^cute hearts!
> 
> 
> 
> ^wow...these earrings are VERY cool!


 
Thank you! They made me feel sparkly, so I'm wearing them again today.


----------



## frick&frack

fun red earrings today


----------



## TMD

my earrings for today


----------



## frick&frack

^cool earrings!






yesterday I wore my purple sapphire studs


----------



## lovely_bag

I wore 2 swarovski crystal hearts, until I lost one while shopping bikinis. :cry:


----------



## TMD

thanks *frick&frack*!i love your purple studs
*lovely_bag* I'm sorry that you lost your earring,did you at least find a great bikini?


----------



## kiwishopper

frick&frack said:


> ^cool earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I wore my purple sapphire studs



These, are gorgeous!!! I never own sapphires but yours always look so stunning! May I ask where did u get ur sapphire stones from?


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co. silver bead studs


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> yesterday I wore my purple sapphire studs


F&F, love your purple sapphires! They look great with your skin and hair coloring!



TMD said:


> my earrings for today


 
Fun earrings, TMD. Great shape!

I wore my WG diamond button earrings today.


----------



## frick&frack

TMD said:


> thanks *frick&frack*!i love your purple studs


^thank you!




kiwishopper said:


> These, are gorgeous!!! I never own sapphires but yours always look so stunning! May I ask where did u get ur sapphire stones from?


^thank you!  I sourced the stones from a local dealer & had them set.




Diamond Dazed said:


> F&F, love your purple sapphires! They look great with your skin and hair coloring!
> 
> 
> I wore my WG diamond button earrings today.


^thank you!

your earrings look cool!  I can't quite tell from your pic, but I'm assuming that they're princess cut or cushion cut in wider bezel-type settings?  or maybe it's four round stones?


----------



## TMD

thanks *DiamondDazed* your earrings are exquisite


----------



## TMD

today i'm wearing murano glass earrings


----------



## TMD

oups i forgot the pics..


----------



## jpup

Diamond Dazed said:


> Everyones earrings are so pretty! kabaker, MrsTGreen and princesspig, Im especially loving your pearls.  And F&F, your appetite earrings are the loveliest shade of blue. kiwishopper, if you ever get tired of those cute cage earrings, you can send them my way. Theyre adorable.
> 
> Thought Id share my 14k gold and pearl double hoops with everyone.



I love these !


----------



## maggiesze1

Yesterday I was wearing my handmade Ritz cheese sandwich crackers earrings! Everybody who sees them loves them!


----------



## lily25

Woww these are really something! 

Enamel cherries for today!


----------



## lovely_bag

lily25 said:


> Woww these are really something!
> 
> Enamel cherries for today!



the cherry is the best iconic fruit imho! very cute.


----------



## lovely_bag

Pearls by Swarovski. 

I bought them yesterday and was not sure if they would be too laarge but it seems as if the shrinkage factor set in already.


----------



## frick&frack

TMD said:


> oups i forgot the pics..


^I love murano glass!




maggiesze1 said:


> Yesterday I was wearing my handmade Ritz cheese sandwich crackers earrings! Everybody who sees them loves them!


^how funny...they look so real.




lily25 said:


> Enamel cherries for today!


^so sweet...love cherries for summer!




lovely_bag said:


> Pearls by Swarovski.
> 
> I bought them yesterday and was not sure if they would be too laarge but it seems as if the shrinkage factor set in already.


^very pretty swarovski pearls!


----------



## lily25

I love cherries too, and I have the matching swim suit!


----------



## frick&frack

lily25 said:


> I love cherries too, and I have the matching swim suit!



sooooo CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lily25

frick&frack said:


> sooooo CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

lily25 said:


>



OMG...you're KILLING me...that is SO ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!  cherries AND ruffles???


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> your earrings look cool! I can't quite tell from your pic, but I'm assuming that they're princess cut or cushion cut in wider bezel-type settings? or maybe it's four round stones?


 
Thank you! They're four round stones, which you can see better in the pic below. These are one of my "staple" earrings. Easy to wear with just about anything!



TMD said:


> thanks *DiamondDazed* your earrings are exquisite


 
Thank you  I like your murano glass earrings. They're colorful and fun!



jpup said:


> I love these !


 
Thanks, jpup! I got my hair cut super short a couple of months ago and it's so much fun wearing dangles and hoops.



maggiesze1 said:


> Yesterday I was wearing my handmade Ritz cheese sandwich crackers earrings! Everybody who sees them loves them!


 
Maggiesze1, these are a riot 



lily25 said:


> Woww these are really something!
> 
> Enamel cherries for today!


 
Cute, lily!!



lovely_bag said:


> Pearls by Swarovski.
> 
> I bought them yesterday and was not sure if they would be too laarge but it seems as if the shrinkage factor set in already.


 
I think they're just the right size!


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> Thank you! They're four round stones, which you can see better in the pic below. These are one of my "staple" earrings. Easy to wear with just about anything!



thanks for the additional pic.  they're funky & classic...perfect!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl earrings
www.i974.pho





tobucket.com


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl earrings



they're absolutely beautiful & the perfect size!


----------



## skyqueen

lily25 said:


>


You are too funny!

Dazed...love them!
Mrs T...stunning and classic!

Frick...what's in your ears today?


----------



## restricter

I'm wearing my new Padma Lakshmi earrings (and thinking about going back for more):


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> You are too funny!
> 
> Dazed...love them!
> Mrs T...stunning and classic!
> 
> Frick...what's in your ears today?


^I need to take pics.  nothing in my ears yet today, but yesterday I wore turquoise drops (that I haven't taken a pic of yet) 

what about you? 




restricter said:


> I'm wearing my new Padma Lakshmi earrings (and thinking about going back for more):


^pretty pearl drops, but she designs EARRINGS now?????


----------



## skyqueen

^^OH...me likey, Restricter! They look lovely with your coloring!
Frick...love anything turquoise!
Nothing for me today...THE DENTIST, again! Then the beach.


----------



## restricter

skyqueen said:


> ^^OH...me likey, Restricter! They look lovely with your coloring!
> Frick...love anything turquoise!
> Nothing for me today...THE DENTIST, again! Then the beach.



Not jealous of the dentist but waaaaay jealous of the beach.

Went back to the Padma sale again today.  Her earrings are fabulous.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

skyqueen said:


> Dazed...love them!


 

Thanks, skyqueen!

Restricter, your Padma earrings are fab! I love her jewelry but have not yet dipped my toe into the PL waters, so to speak. I wish I were in NYC and could visit the sample sale


----------



## MrsTGreen

*skyqueen, frick&frack *Thanks


----------



## skyqueen

restricter said:


> Not jealous of the dentist but waaaaay jealous of the beach.
> 
> Went back to the Padma sale again today. Her earrings are fabulous.


Screw the Hamptons...visit me on the Cape. The shopping STINKS, think of the money you'll save!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MrsTGreen said:


> Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl earrings
> www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com



Wore again today.


----------



## lovely_bag

pink saphire studs in a white gold bezel setting, approx. 0.8tcw


----------



## Necromancer

^ lovely


----------



## mrs moulds

2 carat 14k white gold diamond earrings on french wires.


----------



## mrs moulds

maggiesze1 said:


> Yesterday I was wearing my handmade Ritz cheese sandwich crackers earrings! Everybody who sees them loves them!


OMG! LOL! Your earrings look so yummy!


----------



## maggiesze1

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

lovely_bag, your pink sapphires look so cool and crisp--just the thing in this summer heat!

mrs moulds, your diamonds sound like knockouts! Can you post pics?


----------



## HauteMama

You guys are inspiring me to change up my earrings more often! I get stuck in the rut of wearing my diamond studs and never taking them off because it is easy and convenient, but I love some of the pictures posted!


----------



## lovely_bag

Diamond Dazed said:


> lovely_bag, your pink sapphires look so cool and crisp--just the thing in this summer heat!


@ Diamond Dazed, I discovered I relly enjoy wearing studs. 

@ Necromancer thank you, too!! 

I had them custom made 1 year ago, after returning a custom made solitair diamond ring. After that I felt a bit unfomfortable and the sapphire studs remained in is safe for over 6 months! just before christmas I picked them up (having already paid for them in summer!). Somehow I was afraid I might not like them, their design might be as bad as the ring's design. Yesterday when I wore them, I saw their sparkle, their colour and everything and finally made my peace with them. 

Today it's hoops for me. Channelling J.Lo.


----------



## restricter

Diamond Dazed said:


> Thanks, skyqueen!
> 
> Restricter, your Padma earrings are fab! I love her jewelry but have not yet dipped my toe into the PL waters, so to speak. I wish I were in NYC and could visit the sample sale



They took another 10% off on the last day.  Carnage!  I'll do a reveal of my haul.  Next time, you have to come shop with me.



skyqueen said:


> Screw the Hamptons...visit me on the Cape. The shopping STINKS, think of the money you'll save!!!



Jinjy and I are on our way!


----------



## skyqueen

restricter said:


> Jinjy and I are on our way!


 

Don't forget your jewelry!


----------



## frick&frack

lovely_bag said:


> pink saphire studs in a white gold bezel setting, approx. 0.8tcw


^very pretty...I love pink sapphires!




lovely_bag said:


> Today it's hoops for me. Channelling J.Lo.


^great classics in a very cool size!


----------



## lovely_bag

frick&frack said:


> ^very pretty...I love pink sapphires!
> 
> 
> 
> ^great classics in a very cool size!


thank you! *dangle dangle*


----------



## kiwishopper

lovely_bag said:


> @ Diamond Dazed, I discovered I relly enjoy wearing studs.
> 
> @ Necromancer thank you, too!!
> 
> I had them custom made 1 year ago, after returning a custom made solitair diamond ring. After that I felt a bit unfomfortable and the sapphire studs remained in is safe for over 6 months! just before christmas I picked them up (having already paid for them in summer!). Somehow I was afraid I might not like them, their design might be as bad as the ring's design. Yesterday when I wore them, I saw their sparkle, their colour and everything and finally made my peace with them.
> 
> Today it's hoops for me. Channelling J.Lo.



I love your hair colour! Goes so well with the yg hoop!


----------



## lovely_bag

kiwishopper said:


> I love your hair colour! Goes so well with the yg hoop!


Thank you kiwishopper!! This means a lot to me. I dyed my hair for the first time last july and a few months ago I finally arrived at the blonde-tone I have been aiming for.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Tiffany Silver balls & 1 ct diamond studs


----------



## MrsTGreen

Honora 14ky Multi Drop pearl earrings...
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com


----------



## Diamond Dazed

MrsTGreen said:


> Honora 14ky Multi Drop pearl earrings...
> http://www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com


Love the colors of your pearls and how they dangle at different lengths. Very pretty!!

I wore these John Hardy earrings today to lunch with a couple of friends.


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Honora 14ky Multi Drop pearl earrings...


^they're so feminine & the pearl color look so pretty on you!




Diamond Dazed said:


> I wore these John Hardy earrings today to lunch with a couple of friends.


^very stylish!


----------



## MrsTGreen

*Diamond Dazed, frick&frack*Thanks

*Diamond Dazed* ur John Hardy earrings.


Wore these earrings today. 14ky Bezel Diamond Drop Earrings...
www.i974photob





ucket.com


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> ^they're so feminine & the pearl color look so pretty on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^very stylish!


 
F&F, thank you!



MrsTGreen said:


> *Diamond Dazed, frick&frack*Thanks
> 
> *Diamond Dazed* ur John Hardy earrings.
> 
> 
> Wore these earrings today. 14ky Bezel Diamond Drop Earrings...
> http://www.i974photob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ucket.com


 
Thanks! I COVET your diamond drops. Gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Diamond Dazed said:


> F&F, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I COVET your diamond drops. Gorgeous!!


 
Thanks. Wedding gift from hubby


----------



## skyqueen

Love all the modeling shots...keep them coming!
Mrs T and DD...gorgeous!


----------



## chanel-girl

2.5 carat martini set diamond studs, I wear them almost every day.


----------



## Necromancer

MrsTGreen said:


> *Diamond Dazed, frick&frack*Thanks
> 
> *Diamond Dazed* ur John Hardy earrings.
> 
> 
> Wore these earrings today. 14ky Bezel Diamond Drop Earrings...


 

They're gorgeous, MrsT. I love your pearl earrings too.


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Wore these earrings today. 14ky Bezel Diamond Drop Earrings...


^they're so beautiful!  love bezel set stones!







after not wearing earrings for about a week, today I wore my diamond drops


----------



## lovely_bag

MrsTGreen said:


> Honora 14ky Multi Drop pearl earrings...
> http://www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com



cute! should check out the honora website!


----------



## lovely_bag

Swarovski 3-coloured studs with white and green crystals and one light-green, "non crystal" stone plus matching nail polish.


----------



## frick&frack

lovely_bag said:


> Swarovski 3-coloured studs with white and green crystals and one light-green, "non crystal" stone plus matching nail polish.


^cute & sparkly!  fun matching NP too.


----------



## restricter

Padma Lakshmi calla lily earrings:


----------



## frick&frack

restricter said:


> Padma Lakshmi calla lily earrings:


^they're beautiful!!!  is that a red stone in the center?  are they sterling?


----------



## restricter

frick&frack said:


> ^they're beautiful!!!  is that a red stone in the center?  are they sterling?



Thank you!!!

That red stone is a cranberry garnet and they're 14k and 10k gold.  Her sample sale last week was amazing.  I did a lot of damage because I loved almost everything.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Necromancer said:


> They're gorgeous, MrsT. I love your pearl earrings too.


 


frick&frack said:


> ^they're so beautiful! love bezel set stones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after not wearing earrings for about a week, today I wore my diamond drops


 


lovely_bag said:


> cute! should check out the honora website!


 
Thanks for the compliments. 

*frick&frack*...Ur diamond earrings are GORGEOUS!!

I wore today my Tiffany & Co. silver bead studs.


----------



## Necromancer

*lovely_bag*, cute earrings, and I love your matching nail polish.
*restricter*, your lily earrings are pretty.
*frick*, wow, those diamond earrings are stunning.


----------



## lovely_bag

Necromancer said:


> *lovely_bag*, cute earrings, and I love your matching nail polish.


thank you! 

today it's Swarovski again! pear studs for 12 EUR. 
I wear them dressed down, with a white tank top and blue jeans, plus a messy bun.


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> *frick&frack*...Ur diamond earrings are GORGEOUS!!





Necromancer said:


> *frick*, wow, those diamond earrings are stunning.


^^ ^thanks ladies!




lovely_bag said:


> today it's Swarovski again! pear studs for 12 EUR.
> I wear them dressed down, with a white tank top and blue jeans, plus a messy bun.


^great pearls for a great deal!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Today I wore my new PRTT Earrings


----------



## pond23

Today I wore my diamond studs (non-designer).


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> Today I wore my new PRTT Earrings


^so cute!








pearl drops in WG for me today


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs
www.i974.ph






otobucket.com


----------



## MrsTGreen

its_a_keeper said:


> Today I wore my new PRTT Earrings



Cute!


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> ^so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearl drops in WG for me today



Very pretty


----------



## thewave1969

10mm akoya cultured pearl studs


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs


^love these...I think they're the perfect size!




MrsTGreen said:


> Very pretty


^thank you!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Thanxy girls!

And ahhh, me likey, so pretty all those Pearls!

On my secret wish List are Tiffany Pearlearrings next!


----------



## lovely_bag

tiny bow ties and MAC's gee whiz on the nails:


----------



## kiwishopper

lovely_bag said:


> tiny bow ties and MAC's gee whiz on the nails:



The bow is too cute!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Today I'm wearing my "daily Rockers" 

They once belonged to my Granny and when she passed away they were given to me, so they are special to me.

The Pic is not the best but the light was so crappy, sorry!

Those are gold ones with a ruby in the center and aournd that one there are pink topaz


----------



## skyqueen

^^I'm a pink person...love them and so special!


----------



## lovely_bag

a brand new pair of studs. I've slept over the decision more than 365 nights and today, when I bought the, I knew I doing the right thing. 

The photos were taking without flash, in a room with low light, no spots or similar and I am VERY relieved that they are bright like I expected them to be. Well, at least hoped they would be. 

One year ago I would have gone for 0.33tcw (Tiffany DBTY), one year later I was already ready for 0.5tcw, 1y1week up to 0.66tcw and now, 1y 1month later, after having tried the first pair (the 0.33tcw), I was ready for 0.83tcw  ... to be on the safe side in case the shrinkage factor sets in. 

btw: They are my first diamonds. 

PS: sorry, the right ear is blurry, obviously I can't take photos with my right hand!


----------



## anicole86

Betsey Johnson blue bows


----------



## lovely_bag

anicole86 said:


> Betsey Johnson blue bows


how nice, another bow-lady on board.  They look very nice.


----------



## Carrots808

Today I wore my new Chanel hammered gold logo earrings with blue gripoix balls from the Paris-Byzantine collection. DH got me these when we were on vacation last week. I'd like to share it with you guys but I still don't know how to post pics here at TPF.


----------



## its_a_keeper

MY Earrings for Today 

Classy gold ones with little Chains within, custom made.
My Fiance bought them for me on our cruise in Egypt in 2008.


----------



## frick&frack

lovely_bag said:


> tiny bow ties and MAC's gee whiz on the nails:


^cute earrings!




its_a_keeper said:


> Today I'm wearing my "daily Rockers"
> 
> They once belonged to my Granny and when she passed away they were given to me, so they are special to me.
> 
> The Pic is not the best but the light was so crappy, sorry!
> 
> Those are gold ones with a ruby in the center and aournd that one there are pink topaz


^pretty earrings...so nice that they were your granny's!




lovely_bag said:


> a brand new pair of studs. I've slept over the decision more than 365 nights and today, when I bought the, I knew I doing the right thing.
> 
> The photos were taking without flash, in a room with low light, no spots or similar and I am VERY relieved that they are bright like I expected them to be. Well, at least hoped they would be.
> 
> One year ago I would have gone for 0.33tcw (Tiffany DBTY), one year later I was already ready for 0.5tcw, 1y1week up to 0.66tcw and now, 1y 1month later, after having tried the first pair (the 0.33tcw), I was ready for 0.83tcw  ... to be on the safe side in case the shrinkage factor sets in.
> 
> btw: They are my first diamonds.
> 
> PS: sorry, the right ear is blurry, obviously I can't take photos with my right hand!


^beautiful!  congratulations on your new studs!




anicole86 said:


> Betsey Johnson blue bows


^very cute!




okd3niz said:


> oops. my photo doesnt upload. here is a preview of the earrings I wore I found online


^very unique earrings!




its_a_keeper said:


> MY Earrings for Today
> 
> Classy gold ones with little Chains within, custom made.
> My Fiance bought them for me on our cruise in Egypt in 2008.


^great twist on a classic!


----------



## anicole86

juicy couture angel wings. sorry I couldn't really get a clear pic of the left ear..


Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## anicole86

lovely_bag said:


> how nice, another bow-lady on board.  They look very nice.


 


thank you! i am def a bow lady. One of my new years resolutions was to wear a bow everyday! It's quite a challenge at times!


----------



## anicole86

its_a_keeper said:


> MY Earrings for Today
> 
> Classy gold ones with little Chains within, custom made.
> My Fiance bought them for me on our cruise in Egypt in 2008.


 

those are amazing!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Thanky hons.

Nicole, yours are pretty cute, like 'em


----------



## lovely_bag

hey ladies, what happened to your ears? No one wearing earrings these days?

today I am wearing my new diamond studs:
(sorry, the are so bright, the webcam can't really picture it) 
I am very happy that the rim is soooo thin, you hardly see it! 
0.83ctw, SI, colour G/H


----------



## its_a_keeper

lovely_bag said:


> ...(sorry, the are so bright, the webcam can't really picture it)
> ...


 

*lol* your totally right about that!

But I assume they look really pretty!

I'm wearing my PRTT Heart Earrings today.


----------



## lovely_bag

its_a_keeper said:


> *lol* your totally right about that!
> 
> But I assume they look really pretty!
> 
> I'm wearing my PRTT Heart Earrings today.


yes, they are really pretty. Thank you!

what does PRTT stand for?

Priority Request To Talk?


----------



## frick&frack

anicole86 said:


> juicy couture angel wings. sorry I couldn't really get a clear pic of the left ear..


^they're very sweet!




lovely_bag said:


> hey ladies, what happened to your ears? No one wearing earrings these days?
> 
> today I am wearing my new diamond studs:
> (sorry, the are so bright, the webcam can't really picture it)
> I am very happy that the rim is soooo thin, you hardly see it!
> 0.83ctw, SI, colour G/H


^congratulations on your beautiful new studs!

& yes, I haven't been wearing earrings very often with family in town visiting with young children.  things should get back to normal for me in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## its_a_keeper

lovely_bag said:


> what does PRTT stand for?



you are welcome.

PRRT is Please return to Tiffany. You will finde a pic of them a few posts before.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Faux pearl dangle earrings....
www.i974





.photobucket.com


----------



## PrincessD

Chanel studs =)


----------



## its_a_keeper

again my "daily Rockers"


----------



## shopbunny

i'm embarassed to say, but i'm wearing Hot Topic Invader Zim earrings


----------



## its_a_keeper

shopbunny said:


> i'm embarassed to say, but i'm wearing Hot Topic Invader Zim earrings


 
I had to google that one, never heard of Invader Zim b4.

Don't be embarassed! You have to like 'em, not others!

And I think those with the little catlike shaped Heads are cute and funny!

Got a Pic of yours?


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Faux pearl dangle earrings....


^so pretty!






yesterday I wore my stainless steel & diamond hoops


----------



## Spendaholic

Hi Everyone, I'm so sorry i've not been on here to update for sometime. I've been busy with starting my new job. Today is the first day i've had available to update.

Since the start of July i've been wearing the same earrings, my open flowers. 

I did get some fun earrings for my birthday (end of july) - I will update a picture tomorrow (friday)

I hope everyone has a great day - I'll be back with pictures tomorrow.


----------



## skyqueen

Spendaholic said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm so sorry i've not been on here to update for sometime. I've been busy with starting my new job. Today is the first day i've had available to update.
> 
> Since the start of July i've been wearing the same earrings, my open flowers.
> 
> I did get some fun earrings for my birthday (end of july) - I will update a picture tomorrow (friday)
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day - I'll be back with pictures tomorrow.


Glad to see you back, Spend...


----------



## kiwishopper

Spendaholic said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm so sorry i've not been on here to update for sometime. I've been busy with starting my new job. Today is the first day i've had available to update.
> 
> Since the start of July i've been wearing the same earrings, my open flowers.
> 
> I did get some fun earrings for my birthday (end of july) - I will update a picture tomorrow (friday)
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day - I'll be back with pictures tomorrow.



Yay you are back! I've been slacking too and I got a new pair recently so I will do pics soon too


----------



## kiwishopper

I decided to post a quick iPhone pic. My new Ippolita earrings in Rose and smoky quartz!


----------



## DB4me

I'm very boring when it comes to earrings.  I wear my 9mm pearl studs most of the time, but occasionally will wear diamond studs.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Today I have my Chanel C earrings on


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> ^so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I wore my stainless steel & diamond hoops


 
Thanks

Wore my 14ky/SS twisted oval hoops today.


----------



## MrsTGreen

kiwishopper said:


> I decided to post a quick iPhone pic. My new Ippolita earrings in Rose and smoky quartz!


 
Beautiful earrings!


----------



## Necromancer

*frick*, I love SS jewellery, and I love your earrings.
*kiwi*, your earrings are lovely. I like earrings of that style and shape, and I really like smoky quartz. (Actually, I like quartz in general.)


----------



## Necromancer

shopbunny said:


> i'm embarassed to say, but i'm wearing Hot Topic Invader Zim earrings


 
I love it. Gotta love quirky, fun earrings.


----------



## Necromancer

I got these gold ball studs for my birthday and I've been wearing them ever since. They also come in a larger size, which I may get. They have a brushed glittery finish to them and they're very understated and simple for every day wear.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Necromancer said:


> I got these gold ball studs for my birthday and I've been wearing them ever since. They also come in a larger size, which I may get. They have a brushed glittery finish to them and they're very understated and simple for every day wear.


 
Jep, great Daily Rockers. I like 'em!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thanks.


----------



## Spendaholic

skyqueen said:


> Glad to see you back, Spend...


 
skyqueen - Thank You Its nice to be back - I've been super busy with work & keeping the house straight. 



kiwishopper said:


> Yay you are back! I've been slacking too and I got a new pair recently so I will do pics soon too


 
kiwishopper - Thank You - Slacking sometimes is good for soul. But i've just had no time these past 3 weeks, thankfully i'm off this week with the Flu so im on here. Next week is another 45hrs or more. 



kiwishopper said:


> I decided to post a quick iPhone pic. My new Ippolita earrings in Rose and smoky quartz!


 
I love these - i saw while shopping last week a pair similar to these and they were so lovely.



Necromancer said:


> I got these gold ball studs for my birthday and I've been wearing them ever since. They also come in a larger size, which I may get. They have a brushed glittery finish to them and they're very understated and simple for every day wear.


 
I love these, they are just the perfect size for you.

I currently have my camera battery on charge - i will update my birthday earrings picture later today, maybe 30mins from now.


----------



## lovely_bag

Spendaholic said:


> I currently have my camera battery on charge - i will update my birthday earrings picture later today, maybe 30mins from now.


yeah, a countdown!


----------



## lovely_bag

Necromancer said:


> I got these gold ball studs for my birthday and I've been wearing them ever since. They also come in a larger size, which I may get. They have a brushed glittery finish to them and they're very understated and simple for every day wear.


they compliment your haircolour perfectly!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Today's earrings (sorry you can't see them all in the pic):


----------



## Spendaholic

lovely_bag said:


> yeah, a countdown!


 
My earrings were a birthday present from DH with a t-shirt purchase.
They were super cheap and i Love them

Animal Costume Earrings - Silver Metal, Teal, & Brown Plastic Multi Hoops.











Wearing in this picture with my other birthday present Animal Hoodie
http://shop.animal.co.uk/hoodies+track-tops/fergusion-organic-deluxe-hoody/invt/sy052d98/






The earrings you can only get instore and not online.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm so sorry i've not been on here to update for sometime. I've been busy with starting my new job. Today is the first day i've had available to update.
> 
> Since the start of July i've been wearing the same earrings, my open flowers.
> 
> I did get some fun earrings for my birthday (end of july) - I will update a picture tomorrow (friday)
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day - I'll be back with pictures tomorrow.


^hope your new job is going well! 




kiwishopper said:


> I decided to post a quick iPhone pic. My new Ippolita earrings in Rose and smoky quartz!


^great look...artistic & simple!




Necromancer said:


> *frick*, I love SS jewellery, and I love your earrings.


^thank you!




Necromancer said:


> I got these gold ball studs for my birthday and I've been wearing them ever since. They also come in a larger size, which I may get. They have a brushed glittery finish to them and they're very understated and simple for every day wear.


^I've seen these IRL, & they're fabulous!  happy birthday!!!




bunnymasseuse said:


> Today's earrings (sorry you can't see them all in the pic):


^fun to see you posting in here!




Spendaholic said:


> My earrings were a birthday present from DH with a t-shirt purchase.
> They were super cheap and i Love them
> 
> Animal Costume Earrings - Silver Metal, Teal, & Brown Plastic Multi Hoops.
> 
> Wearing in this picture with my other birthday present Animal Hoodie
> 
> The earrings you can only get instore and not online.


^fun earrings!  happy birthday to you too!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Gee, Spend...you look wonderful!
Love everyone's earrings!!!
Kiwi...what size are your Ippolita earrings? Love them!


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks for the compliments.
*bunny*, it's good to see you in this  thread. I can see 6 pairs of earrings and they look good.
*Spendaholic*, I like those earrings, not just the shape, but the colours go so well too. I really like brown and blue together. And a very Happy Birthday to you. Mine was last week, when was yours?


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^hope your new job is going well!
> ^fun earrings!  happy birthday to you too!!!


 
My job is great, i'm a Health Care Assistant for a Care Agency, i do home care, hospital at home & care assistant in a care home. I'm busy but happy.



skyqueen said:


> Gee, Spend...you look wonderful!
> Love everyone's earrings!!!
> Kiwi...what size are your Ippolita earrings? Love them!


 
Thank you, i've lost alot of weight and finally feel happy to post what i look like. The earrings are so funky & fun and i must say Thank You to *frick&frank* for moving me into coloured earrings.

You can see a better picture of me in this thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/post-your-most-recent-clothing-purchase-577479-114.html



Necromancer said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> *bunny*, it's good to see you in this  thread. I can see 6 pairs of earrings and they look good.
> *Spendaholic*, I like those earrings, not just the shape, but the colours go so well too. I really like brown and blue together. And a very Happy Birthday to you. Mine was last week, when was yours?


 
Thank you - My birthday was 24th July, the teal & brown are beyond great together, i find i'm wearing them with nearly everything.

Today i'm wearing my Flat Ball Studs.


----------



## Necromancer

^ They're nice.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> My job is great, i'm a Health Care Assistant for a Care Agency, i do home care, hospital at home & care assistant in a care home. I'm busy but happy.
> 
> Thank you, i've lost alot of weight and finally feel happy to post what i look like. The earrings are so funky & fun and i must say Thank You to *frick&frank* for moving me into coloured earrings.
> 
> Today i'm wearing my Flat Ball Studs.


^so glad to hear that the new job is going well, that you're enjoying colored earrings, & that you're wearing great earrings today  






yesterday I wore my tanzanite studs in WG


----------



## skyqueen

^^LOVE tanzanite! I have 2 gorgeous LeVian tanzanite rings, would love to get some earrings.


----------



## Necromancer

I adore those tanzanite studs, *frick*. I bought some online last week and I'm looking forward to them arriving. I've always wanted a big arsed tanzanite ring, but earrings will have to do for now.


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> yesterday I wore my tanzanite studs in WG


 
really nice and the perfect size for you!


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Yellow gold and onyx rectangular studs. My camera is being borrowed at the moment, so hopefully pictures will be up in a day or two!


----------



## CoralRhapsody

kiwishopper said:


> I decided to post a quick iPhone pic. My new Ippolita earrings in Rose and smoky quartz!



Beautiful! I've been enamored by Ippolita for a while now, they look even better when modeled!


----------



## lovely_bag

frick&frack said:


> yesterday I wore my tanzanite studs in WG


I would love to see the full picture, the blue of the tanzanite must compliment your hair perfectly. Beautiful stone(s).
Must be nice on 4th of july, together with red lipstick and a white hat.


----------



## kiwishopper

CoralRhapsody said:


> Beautiful! I've been enamored by Ippolita for a while now, they look even better when modeled!



Thanks. Me too  I kep looking at them online and finally bought one. They are so comfortable on the ears too!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> ^^LOVE tanzanite! I have 2 gorgeous LeVian tanzanite rings, would love to get some earrings.


^hehe...I've seen your gorgy rings 




Necromancer said:


> I adore those tanzanite studs, *frick*. I bought some online last week and I'm looking forward to them arriving. I've always wanted a big arsed tanzanite ring, but earrings will have to do for now.


^thanks!  looking forward to seeing your earrings.




its_a_keeper said:


> really nice and the perfect size for you!


^thank you!




lovely_bag said:


> I would love to see the full picture, the blue of the tanzanite must compliment your hair perfectly. Beautiful stone(s).
> Must be nice on 4th of july, together with red lipstick and a white hat.


^thank you!


----------



## Necromancer

I'm wearing pietersite and iolite earrings. Excuse the craptastic pic. My camera's battery is about to die and it wouldn't focus properly to catch the detail of the pietersite (hence the ridiculously huge pic to compensate).


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs...
www.i974.ph





otobucket.com


----------



## Necromancer

^ Classic look, *MrsT*.


----------



## its_a_keeper

MrsTGreen said:


> Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs...
> http://www.i974.ph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otobucket.com


 
nice one! And speciall Thanx, cauz I'm still deciding on buying them. So now I know which size to buy.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> I'm wearing pietersite and iolite earrings. Excuse the craptastic pic. My camera's battery is about to die and it wouldn't focus properly to catch the detail of the pietersite (hence the ridiculously huge pic to compensate).


^I love pietersite!




MrsTGreen said:


> Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs...


^beautiful pearls!  we were twins yesterday 




yesterday I wore my 10mm studs too (they're not tiffany)


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Mrs. T and Frick, love your pearls! They're so pretty, especially in the summer. 

Necromancer, your pietersite and iolite dangles look funky and fun! 

I'm going out to an outdoor concert later and am gong to wear these one-of-a-kind gold earrings with cognac diamonds. I found them in a little goldsmith's shop on vacation last year and fell in love with them. The artist told me she was inspired by a piece of flatware she saw in a catalog!


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> Mrs. T and Frick, love your pearls! They're so pretty, especially in the summer.
> 
> Necromancer, your pietersite and iolite dangles look funky and fun!
> 
> I'm going out to an outdoor concert later and am gong to wear these one-of-a-kind gold earrings with cognac diamonds. I found them in a little goldsmith's shop on vacation last year and fell in love with them. The artist told me she was inspired by a piece of flatware she saw in a catalog!


^thank you!

those earrings are too cool!!!  so funky & artistic, I can see how you fell for them.  have fun at your concert.


----------



## Necromancer

*DD*, those earrings are so cool. I love that they're different.
*frick*, classic pearl studs, you can't go wrong.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Diamond Dazed said:


> I'm going out to an outdoor concert later and am gong to wear these one-of-a-kind gold earrings with cognac diamonds. I found them in a little goldsmith's shop on vacation last year and fell in love with them. The artist told me she was inspired by a piece of flatware she saw in a catalog!


 


frick&frack said:


> yesterday I wore my 10mm studs too (they're not tiffany)


 
So pretty! Like both.

Today it's my turn for my gold Earings with blue Orchidees.
I don't know, how to say it exactly in english, but those Orchidees were real ones and were layered on top of the gold and then covered with something to fix them onto it... hope you know what I mean _*sorry*_






Like most of my Earrings, those were a gift from my Granny


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> *frick*, classic pearl studs, you can't go wrong.


^I agree!




its_a_keeper said:


> So pretty! Like both.
> 
> Today it's my turn for my gold Earings with blue Orchidees.
> I don't know, how to say it exactly in english, but those Orchidees were real ones and were layered on top of the gold and then covered with something to fix them onto it... hope you know what I mean _*sorry*_
> 
> Like most of my Earrings, those were a gift from my Granny


^thank you!

very pretty floral earrings made even more special as they were a gift from your granny!  from the word you're using, I assume you mean ORCHID.  the flowers in your earrings don't look exactly the same, but I googled some images.  is this the flower that you're talking about?  http://www.google.com/search?q=orch...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CCIQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=653

ETA:  I googled the word orchidee, & it IS an orchid


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> ETA:  I googled the word orchidee, & it IS an orchid



Jep, thank you Fick.

Stupid me just assumed Orchidee would be the same in english... Now I know better!

And jep, everything my Gran gave me is so special to me. And fortunatel thats a lot. my Granny was addicted and hooked me up on Jewelery and designer bags, when I was just a little girl


----------



## anicole86

looks like quite a few have these.. Tiffany's pearls. my fav


----------



## frick&frack

^pretty pearls!






today I wore my pave diamond hoops


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> those earrings are too cool!!! so funky & artistic, I can see how you fell for them. have fun at your concert.


 
Thanks! It was a lovely evening--Mozart and Strauss in the park. 



Necromancer said:


> *DD*, those earrings are so cool. I love that they're different.
> *frick*, classic pearl studs, you can't go wrong.


 
Thank you. It's fun to find jewelry made by individual artisans. I am always in awe of all the work that goes into producing a single piece.



its_a_keeper said:


> So pretty! Like both.
> 
> Today it's my turn for my gold Earings with blue Orchidees.
> I don't know, how to say it exactly in english, but those Orchidees were real ones and were layered on top of the gold and then covered with something to fix them onto it... hope you know what I mean _*sorry*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most of my Earrings, those were a gift from my Granny


 

Your orchid earrings are really pretty! I'm sure your Granny would be pleased that you're getting so much pleasure from them. I love orchids--they're one of my favorite flowers. I have an orchid pendant my late husband gave me for a special birthday, and I really treasure it. 



anicole86 said:


> looks like quite a few have these.. Tiffany's pearls. my fav


 
Pearls are one of my favorites too. So fresh and elegant! 



frick&frack said:


> ^pretty pearls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today I wore my pave diamond hoops


 
Your diamond hoops are TDF!!! So sparkly. I love the pave!!


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> Thanks! It was a lovely evening--Mozart and Strauss in the park.
> 
> Your diamond hoops are TDF!!! So sparkly. I love the pave!!


^sounds like a wonderful concert!

thank you!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Diamond Dazed said:


> Your orchid earrings are really pretty! I'm sure your Granny would be pleased that you're getting so much pleasure from them. I love orchids--they're one of my favorite flowers. I have an orchid pendant my late husband gave me for a special birthday, and I really treasure it.


 
Thank you Dear!
I bet your Pendant is georgous. 
I love these flowers, too. Even got one in the Bedroom.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I am wearing these today - gold filled earrings with turquoise 

here's a proper shot (sorry I don't have a modeling shot):


----------



## PrincessTingTing

These are awesome - so unique!!!



Diamond Dazed said:


> Mrs. T and Frick, love your pearls! They're so pretty, especially in the summer.
> 
> Necromancer, your pietersite and iolite dangles look funky and fun!
> 
> I'm going out to an outdoor concert later and am gong to wear these one-of-a-kind gold earrings with cognac diamonds. I found them in a little goldsmith's shop on vacation last year and fell in love with them. The artist told me she was inspired by a piece of flatware she saw in a catalog!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I LOVE their earrings...hopefully I can make similar ones myself some day 



kiwishopper said:


> I decided to post a quick iPhone pic. My new Ippolita earrings in Rose and smoky quartz!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

ilove6kies said:


> These are awesome - so unique!!!


 
Thank you!

I love your turquoise, gold and silver dangles. What fun earrings, totally my style.   What's the faceted blue stone in the middle?


----------



## trueblue101

Seeing all of these amazing earings makes me want to go out and buy a few new pairs!!!!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Mystic Blue Quartz 



Diamond Dazed said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I love your turquoise, gold and silver dangles. What fun earrings, totally my style.   What's the faceted blue stone in the middle?


----------



## Candice0985

I wore my new diamond studs 1.5 carats total, .75 per ear


----------



## PrincessTingTing

That sounds FABULOUS my dear!!!  

By the way - I LOVE your ring in your profile picture....simply stunning!



Candice0985 said:


> I wore my new diamond studs 1.5 carats total, .75 per ear


----------



## Candice0985

ilove6kies said:


> That sounds FABULOUS my dear!!!
> 
> By the way - I LOVE your ring in your profile picture....simply stunning!


thanks ilove6kies! they're a great size for my ears and I had a ring custom made similar to the one in my avatar...ive come to realize I love halos all my favorite rings have one...or two!


----------



## Necromancer

*anicole*, your pearl earrings are such a classic look.
*its_a_keeper*, those enamel orchids are so cute.
*ilove6kies*, I like turquoise a lot and your earrings are fab.
*frick*, yet another gorgeous pair of earrings. I swear, everything in your earring collection is gorgeous.


----------



## frick&frack

ilove6kies said:


> I am wearing these today - gold filled earrings with turquoise


^very cool!




Necromancer said:


> *frick*, yet another gorgeous pair of earrings. I swear, everything in your earring collection is gorgeous.


^thank you!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Candice0985 said:


> I wore my new diamond studs 1.5 carats total, .75 per ear


 
So....when did this happen?


----------



## Candice0985

neverenoughbags said:


> So....when did this happen?


 bwahaha you caught me huh!? the day after JCK....from the same dealer I got my yellow diamond ring from:shame:


----------



## neverenoughbags

Candice0985 said:


> bwahaha you caught me huh!? the day after JCK....from the same dealer I got my yellow diamond ring from:shame:


 

WHAT???  Details please!   Don't tell me they are yellow diamond studs!!! 

So how did this happen?


----------



## Candice0985

neverenoughbags said:


> WHAT??? Details please! Don't tell me they are yellow diamond studs!!!
> 
> So how did this happen?


 
lol no!! I was tempted though 
i got them from the same diamond dealer as my yellow diamond ring though! I bough them at the last moment during the show...literally we were packing up and I was bringing props down to my car and I just stopped...and bought them teehee.
they're .75 per ear G colour SI clarity, the perfect size for my ears. not too big not too small. classic white diamond studs! I just tried to take a picture of my ear and I got my ponytail instead lol give me a bit and i'll see if I can get a picture!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Candice0985 said:


> lol no!! I was tempted though
> i got them from the same diamond dealer as my yellow diamond ring though! I bough them at the last moment during the show...literally we were packing up and I was bringing props down to my car and I just stopped...and bought them teehee.
> they're .75 per ear G colour SI clarity, the perfect size for my ears. not too big not too small. classic white diamond studs! I just tried to take a picture of my ear and I got my ponytail instead lol give me a bit and i'll see if I can get a picture!


 
Sweet!  You didn't tell me!   Those are a nice size.  As you know, I have 1.42, .72 per ear, and I find that they are perfect as in they are not too big, and not too small.  Mine are SI clarity, but the colour grade is lower...I think it was I.   I wanna see pics!   Did you plan on buying studs?  LOL...you must have got a great deal since they were wrapping up!!!  If you'd like to share, PM me the $$$... I wanna be even more jealous!

BTW  is the basket underneath your yellow diamond solid yellow gold?   Just wondering how I would clean this ring....


----------



## neverenoughbags

oh, and today I'm wearing 10mm 18K gold bead studs.  A gift my mummy brought back from her vacation....    They are european gold, so they have a pinkish hue gold colour, than north american 18K gold.  Not quite rose gold, but not as yellow as tiffany 18K gold.


----------



## Candice0985

sooo apparently its ridiculously hard to take a picture of ones own ear!?!? yup I have a polished yellow gold basket on mine too... I've just been soaking mine in a jewellery cleaner thats 1/3rd windex and 2/3 water and its been sparkly so far.

anywhoo here's a picture


----------



## Candice0985

neverenoughbags said:


> oh, and today I'm wearing 10mm 18K gold bead studs. A gift my mummy brought back from her vacation....  They are european gold, so they have a pinkish hue gold colour, than north american 18K gold. Not quite rose gold, but not as yellow as tiffany 18K gold.


 ooooh sounds delish! you have gotten so many jewellery treats the last week or so


----------



## neverenoughbags

Candice0985 said:


> sooo apparently its ridiculously hard to take a picture of ones own ear!?!? yup I have a polished yellow gold basket on mine too... I've just been soaking mine in a jewellery cleaner thats 1/3rd windex and 2/3 water and its been sparkly so far.
> 
> anywhoo here's a picture
> View attachment 1466097


 
Very nice!  Are they four prong or six?  I can't quite tell?  You have smaller ear lobes, so they actually look bigger!   I have quite big lobes...  

I was always missing the stud when I was trying to take pics....LOL

Thanks for the tip!  I see you've been keeping your baby clean! LOL


----------



## neverenoughbags

Candice0985 said:


> ooooh sounds delish! you have gotten so many jewellery treats the last week or so


 
I know...I'm banned until next JCK....   JCK totally put me over with my yellow diamond!


----------



## Candice0985

neverenoughbags said:


> Very nice! Are they four prong or six? I can't quite tell? You have smaller ear lobes, so they actually look bigger! I have quite big lobes...
> 
> I was always missing the stud when I was trying to take pics....LOL
> 
> Thanks for the tip! I see you've been keeping your baby clean! LOL


I know I was taking pictures of my chin, hair, eye...then I got 2 with my ear semi in the picture and I gave up!

they're 4 prong but the prongs are very tiny so they don't make the stone look squarish. i'm 5'10 with small hands and feet for my height and small earlobes...basically i'm a T Rex

haha i've only cleaned it a few times but I usually just do the toothbrush and jewellery cleaner and pat dry with a towel!


----------



## Candice0985

neverenoughbags said:


> I know...I'm banned until next JCK.... JCK totally put me over with my yellow diamond!


 haha you are addicted to Trade show shopping now


----------



## neverenoughbags

Candice0985 said:


> haha you are addicted to Trade show shopping now


 
I'm sooo addicted!  I love a good deal!   I should have got a nice thick gold bracelet....   next year!


----------



## Necromancer

Lovely studs, *Candice*.


----------



## frick&frack

Candice0985 said:


> sooo apparently its ridiculously hard to take a picture of ones own ear!?!? yup I have a polished yellow gold basket on mine too... I've just been soaking mine in a jewellery cleaner thats 1/3rd windex and 2/3 water and its been sparkly so far.



they're beautiful!!!  congratulations on your new earrings!


----------



## Candice0985

frick&frack said:


> they're beautiful!!!  congratulations on your new earrings!


thanks frick! I'm not an adventurous earring wearer, but I do love myself a nice pair of diamond studs


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I TOTALLY agree - I tried to take mine and they all sucked so bad haha



Candice0985 said:


> *sooo apparently its ridiculously hard to take a picture of ones own ear!*?!? yup I have a polished yellow gold basket on mine too... I've just been soaking mine in a jewellery cleaner thats 1/3rd windex and 2/3 water and its been sparkly so far.
> 
> anywhoo here's a picture
> View attachment 1466098


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> I know I was taking pictures of my chin, hair, eye...then I got 2 with my ear semi in the picture and I gave up!
> 
> they're 4 prong but the prongs are very tiny so they don't make the stone look squarish. i'm 5'10 with small hands and feet for my height and small earlobes...basically i'm a T Rex
> 
> haha i've only cleaned it a few times but I usually just do the toothbrush and jewellery cleaner and pat dry with a towel!


Congrats on the new studs...you little sneak!!! Looks great on you!
Same specs as my studs...G SI1. Oh, I'm 5'10", too...big feet and hands, though. 
I can see you've been a very busy gal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> Congrats on the new studs...you little sneak!!! Looks great on you!
> Same specs as my studs...G SI1. Oh, I'm 5'10", too...big feet and hands, though.
> I can see you've been a very busy gal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I am a little sneak....I was ashamed of my stud purchase after I bought my ring! but they're gorgeous and the perfect size now that I have gotten over the size difference- my other studs are .15 per ear and these are significantly larger (for me) at .75 per ear!

I always have this pattern with jewellery purchases- I make a few large purchases in a row in the summer then nothing during the winter or holiday season.

I am BANNED for a long time now! I do not need anymore jewellery


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> I am a little sneak....I was ashamed of my stud purchase after I bought my ring! but they're gorgeous and the perfect size now that I have gotten over the size difference- my other studs are .15 per ear and these are significantly larger (for me) at .75 per ear!
> 
> I always have this pattern with jewellery purchases- I make a few large purchases in a row in the summer then nothing during the winter or holiday season.
> 
> I am BANNED for a long time now! I do not need anymore jewellery


I would rather buy one big ticket item and get what I want. 
You done good, girl!


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> I would rather buy one big ticket item and get what I want.
> You done good, girl!


----------



## being.myself

moonstone...


----------



## PrincessTingTing

being.myself said:


> moonstone...



I love moonstone...!

Btw is that your puppy?  It is SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## frick&frack

no earrings for me today 






Candice0985 said:


> I am BANNED for a long time now! I do not need anymore jewellery


^keep telling yourself that 




skyqueen said:


> I would rather buy one big ticket item and get what I want.
> You done good, girl!


^


----------



## its_a_keeper

Today I wear my Gold Hangers with Rubys 

Totaly love them. I designed them when I was like 14 Years old and my Granny had her Jeweler made them and my Mom gave them to me as a gift!







And best thing: you can wear them as Hangers or as Studs!!!
A two in one thingy


----------



## gabz

tiffany ss beads as usual but at least im rotating my necklaces lol


----------



## skyqueen

its_a_keeper said:


> Today I wear my Gold Hangers with Rubys
> 
> Totaly love them. I designed them when I was like 14 Years old and my Granny had her Jeweler made them and my Mom gave them to me as a gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And best thing: you can wear them as Hangers or as Studs!!!
> A two in one thingy


Stunning...how unique!!! I wondered what you meant by "hangers". LOL!


----------



## Candice0985

frick&frack said:


> no earrings for me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^*keep telling yourself that
> *
> 
> 
> ^


 so true.........!!!!


----------



## cinnamonstick

None...uggg...16 month old pulls EVERYTHING off my body.....


----------



## frick&frack

so cool!  you granny was obviously a very stylish lady.


its_a_keeper said:


> Today I wear my Gold Hangers with Rubys
> 
> Totaly love them. I designed them when I was like 14 Years old and my Granny had her Jeweler made them and my Mom gave them to me as a gift!
> 
> And best thing: you can wear them as Hangers or as Studs!!!
> A two in one thingy


----------



## Splurgeface

Today I am wearing sterling silver & abalone shell swirl earrings ...


----------



## skyqueen

^^Love these!


----------



## kiwishopper

Splurgeface said:


> Today I am wearing sterling silver & abalone shell swirl earrings ...



So pretty! Very artistic looking


----------



## Diamond Dazed

its_a_keeper said:


> Today I wear my Gold Hangers with Rubys
> 
> Totaly love them. I designed them when I was like 14 Years old and my Granny had her Jeweler made them and my Mom gave them to me as a gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And best thing: you can wear them as Hangers or as Studs!!!
> A two in one thingy


 
Really pretty!! I love the rubies and stars, and how you can wear them two ways!



Splurgeface said:


> Today I am wearing sterling silver & abalone shell swirl earrings ...


 
Totally cool


----------



## its_a_keeper

Thanky Skyqueen and Diamond!

And jep Frick, my Granny was so stylish and a real Lady in every way. I loved her so much and am always happy to wear all the things she gave to me.
So sad, that she isn't with me and my Mommy anymore.


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

I'm wearing my Georg Jensen Dew drop earrings..


----------



## skyqueen

its_a_keeper said:


> Thanky Skyqueen and Diamond!
> 
> And jep Frick, my Granny was so stylish and a real Lady in every way. I loved her so much and am always happy to wear all the things she gave to me.
> So sad, that she isn't with me and my Mommy anymore.


How wonderful to remember someone so fondly!


----------



## skyqueen

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> I'm wearing my Georg Jensen Dew drop earrings..


Oh my, stunning and unique!

I love this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

skyqueen said:


> Oh my, stunning and unique!
> 
> I love this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thank you so much for the kind comment.  It was a gift from my boyfriend, so they're extra special to me.


----------



## frick&frack

Splurgeface said:


> Today I am wearing sterling silver & abalone shell swirl earrings ...


^love the swirl!




its_a_keeper said:


> And jep Frick, my Granny was so stylish and a real Lady in every way. I loved her so much and am always happy to wear all the things she gave to me.
> So sad, that she isn't with me and my Mommy anymore.


^my favorite grandma is gone too.  it's wonderful to have things to remember her by.




LaPetiteDanoise said:


> I'm wearing my Georg Jensen Dew drop earrings..


^very pretty!


----------



## Splurgeface

Today I am wearing my sterling silver & labradorite earrings ...


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Frick&Frack: Thank you 



its_a_keeper said:


> Today I wear my Gold Hangers with Rubys
> 
> Totaly love them. I designed them when I was like 14 Years old and my Granny had her Jeweler made them and my Mom gave them to me as a gift!
> 
> 
> 
> And best thing: you can wear them as Hangers or as Studs!!!
> A two in one thingy


 
Very cute.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Splurgeface said:


> Today I am wearing sterling silver & abalone shell swirl earrings ...



Love the design.


----------



## MrsTGreen

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> I'm wearing my Georg Jensen Dew drop earrings..



Pretty.


----------



## being.myself

ilove6kies said:


> I love moonstone...!
> 
> Btw is that your puppy?  It is SO ADORABLE!!!



Aw no unfortunately he's not my puppy. I was naughty and took the photo from google images!  I _do_ have a puppy, but I _don't_ have a camera...


----------



## being.myself

Hook earrings with little gold cubes.


----------



## skyqueen

Diamond stud earrings go out to lunch.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

being.myself said:


> Hook earrings with little gold cubes.


 
These sound adorable. 



skyqueen said:


> Diamond stud earrings go out to lunch.


 
Your studs are gorgy!! I can picture them glittering in the sun at an al fresco lunch!


----------



## mlle chance

Oooh, there are so many beautiful earrings on this thread! 
I'm wearing my Kendra Scott turquoise Danielle earrings. I am so happy with them


----------



## MrsTGreen

^Gorgeous.

Wore today my Tiffany & Co. silver bead studs.


----------



## its_a_keeper

skyqueen said:


> Diamond stud earrings go out to lunch.


 

just stunning! Love them.


----------



## gabz

my new holy yashi teal hoops


----------



## skyqueen

Diamond Dazed said:


> Your studs are gorgy!! I can picture them glittering in the sun at an al fresco lunch!


 


its_a_keeper said:


> just stunning! Love them.


 
Thanks, girls! 
Adam Sandler is filming at my beach...maybe I'll be "discovered"!


----------



## frick&frack

Splurgeface said:


> Today I am wearing my sterling silver & labradorite earrings ...


^still love them!




skyqueen said:


> Diamond stud earrings go out to lunch.


^they're gorgeous!  you're such a beach bunny 




mlle chance said:


> Oooh, there are so many beautiful earrings on this thread!
> I'm wearing my Kendra Scott turquoise Danielle earrings. I am so happy with them


^beautiful turquoise!


----------



## emxowm

skyqueen said:


> Diamond stud earrings go out to lunch.



Love!  Mind if I ask what size they are?  They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## jube0506

On a daily basis when I don't have time, I wear my white gold emerald-cut tanzanite studs.  (tanzanite is my birth stone). 

When I have time to go through all my Tiffany boxes, then it'll be one of the following:
          Elsa Peretti Open Heart studs
          Elsa Peretti Full Hear studs
          Silver Bead 10mm studs


----------



## skyqueen

emxowm said:


> Love! Mind if I ask what size they are? They are gorgeous!!!


Thanks, doll!
4.97 tcw 18kt WG martini setting.
Poor things...should wear them more!


----------



## skyqueen

jube0506 said:


> On a daily basis when I don't have time, I wear my white gold emerald-cut tanzanite studs. (tanzanite is my birth stone).
> 
> When I have time to go through all my Tiffany boxes, then it'll be one of the following:
> Elsa Peretti Open Heart studs
> Elsa Peretti Full Hear studs
> Silver Bead 10mm studs


 
Love to see a pic...adore tanzanite!!!


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday I wore these red earrings...the big disc is vintage lucite


----------



## jube0506

skyqueen said:


> Love to see a pic...adore tanzanite!!!



Oh, skyqueen!  How I wish I could!  Since joining tpf, I have tried uploading pics but none of them would work.  I keep getting an error.  Can't figure out why.


----------



## skyqueen

jube0506 said:


> Oh, skyqueen! How I wish I could! Since joining tpf, I have tried uploading pics but none of them would work. I keep getting an error. Can't figure out why.


Don't feel bad...my pics stink!!!


----------



## Necromancer

Cool and funky earrings, *frick*. I love things like that.
*skyqueen*, your diamond studs are really lovely, especially the size.
I don't have any impressively sized diamond earrings. I have some hoops with small stones and a pair of ¼ carat studs with a big bezel setting to try to make them look bigger than they actually are. I'd rather like a 1ct pair. I have a pair of 1ct princess cut white topaz studs, which I really like. I need to buy some more stud earrings in general, diamonds included. They're very practical. I tend to gravitate to hooks/dangles.


----------



## Ratnapur

14kt yellow gold oval swirls, with oval blue topaz centers, accented with 1 white diamond each earring. These are so old, I know where I bought them, but can't remember when! I haven't worn them for years!


----------



## KayuuKathey

My Lucky Brand Blue Stone and Grey lizard earrings.


----------



## jube0506

skyqueen said:


> Don't feel bad...my pics stink!!!



Wore them today.  Have gotten compliments on them since getting them for my birthday.  They're not big, 0.33ct on each side and not a deep blue.  I like that they are simple and classy.  Glad they're an emerald-cut because the rectangular shape is elongating.  Hope this description helps.  Lol!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

mlle chance said:


> Oooh, there are so many beautiful earrings on this thread!
> I'm wearing my Kendra Scott turquoise Danielle earrings. I am so happy with them
> 
> View attachment 1470658



Love that!


----------



## mlle chance

Thank you, MrsTGreen, frick&frack and pinkgoldfish.
I am so enjoying looking at all the beautiful ear candy posted here!


----------



## gabz

the usual- 10 mm tiffany ss beads


----------



## skyqueen

mlle chance said:


> Thank you, MrsTGreen, frick&frack and pinkgoldfish.
> I am so enjoying looking at all the beautiful ear candy posted here!


Just saw your earrings...totally gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

Necromancer said:


> *skyqueen*, your diamond studs are really lovely, especially the size.
> I don't have any impressively sized diamond earrings. I have some hoops with small stones and a pair of ¼ carat studs with a big bezel setting to try to make them look bigger than they actually are. I'd rather like a 1ct pair. I have a pair of 1ct princess cut white topaz studs, which I really like. I need to buy some more stud earrings in general, diamonds included. They're very practical. I tend to gravitate to hooks/dangles.


 
Thanks, Necromancer!
I bought my studs from a jeweler who let me upgrade both in size and quality. Started with 2 tcw and upgraded from there until I got to the size I wanted. Could start that way, not as much money upfront.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> Cool and funky earrings, *frick*. I love things like that.



thank you!


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> yesterday I wore these red earrings...the big disc is vintage lucite



great color for your hair! Blond and red goes together so well.


----------



## emxowm

skyqueen said:


> Thanks, doll!
> 4.97 tcw 18kt WG martini setting.
> Poor things...should wear them more!



No wonder I like them so much, hahaha!  So gorgeous.


----------



## skyqueen

emxowm said:


> No wonder I like them so much, hahaha! So gorgeous.


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> great color for your hair! Blond and red goes together so well.


thank you!


----------



## being.myself

Dangly citrine cubes!


----------



## m8875

Lovely earrings everyone! THis thread is so fun. THis is what i'm wearing today: diamond dangling earrings lol


----------



## Diamond Dazed

m8875 said:


> Lovely earrings everyone! THis thread is so fun. THis is what i'm wearing today: diamond dangling earrings lol


 
Beautiful!!

I'm wearing a new pair of earrings I bought last weekend. I love the architectural vibe of these paired with the chalcedony.


----------



## frick&frack

m8875 said:


> Lovely earrings everyone! THis thread is so fun. THis is what i'm wearing today: diamond dangling earrings lol


^so pretty!




Diamond Dazed said:


> I'm wearing a new pair of earrings I bought last weekend. I love the architectural vibe of these paired with the chalcedony.


^cool earrings!  they're chalcedony?  they look like rose quartz.




yesterday I wore turquoise & enamel earrings


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> ^cool earrings! they're chalcedony? they look like rose quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I wore turquoise & enamel earrings


 
Thanks, frick! They're a light grey-blue color, but it's a little hard to see that in the photo.

Your turquoise & enamel are fun together--very fresh looking 


Today I wore a new pair of sterling and onyx earrings I bought last weekend. Hmmm. This weekend earring shopping is starting to become a habit


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> Your turquoise & enamel are fun together--very fresh looking
> 
> 
> Today I wore a new pair of sterling and onyx earrings I bought last weekend. Hmmm. This weekend earring shopping is starting to become a habit


^thank you

your new onyx earrings are so beautiful!  love the design of the silver.


----------



## skyqueen

Gorgeous earrings, everyone!


----------



## surfergirljen

My vca lotus earrings! Finally!


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday I wore pearl drops in 14k WG


----------



## skyqueen

surfergirljen said:


> My vca lotus earrings! Finally!


Oh...I'd love to see a modeling pic!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> yesterday I wore pearl drops in 14k WG


Stunning, as usual, dear Frick!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Stunning, as usual, dear Frick!


^thank you!  you know how I love my pearls


----------



## kiwishopper

frick&frack said:


> yesterday I wore pearl drops in 14k WG



These pearls are so cute they look like puffy snowman


----------



## frick&frack

kiwishopper said:


> These pearls are so cute they look like puffy snowman



haha...great description!  thank you


----------



## MrsTGreen

Diamond Dazed said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> I'm wearing a new pair of earrings I bought last weekend. I love the architectural vibe of these paired with the chalcedony.



Very pretty


----------



## MrsTGreen

Diamond Dazed said:


> Thanks, frick! They're a light grey-blue color, but it's a little hard to see that in the photo.
> 
> Your turquoise & enamel are fun together--very fresh looking
> 
> 
> Today I wore a new pair of sterling and onyx earrings I bought last weekend. Hmmm. This weekend earring shopping is starting to become a habit



Love the design.


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> ^so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ^cool earrings!  they're chalcedony?  they look like rose quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I wore turquoise & enamel earrings



I like


----------



## MrsTGreen

Today I wore my 14ky/ss Twisted Oval Hoop Earrings...
www.i974.phot





obucket.com


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> I like


^thank you!




MrsTGreen said:


> Today I wore my 14ky/ss Twisted Oval Hoop Earrings...


^these earrings are fabulous!  I have a similar pair, although mine are SS only.  you're inspiring me to polish mine up & wear them.


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^these earrings are fabulous!  I have a similar pair, although mine are SS only.  you're inspiring me to polish mine up & wear them.



You should wear them!!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> My vca lotus earrings! Finally!


yay! did you wear them casually or dressed up?


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> ^
> 
> your new onyx earrings are so beautiful! love the design of the silver.


 
Thank you! I wear a lot of gray and black, so they'll be getting their fair share of ear time.  


frick&frack said:


> yesterday I wore pearl drops in 14k WG


 
You're totally a pearl girl, frick! Love the two shapes together!!



MrsTGreen said:


> Very pretty


 
Thank you!



MrsTGreen said:


> Love the design.


 
Thanks again!



MrsTGreen said:


> Today I wore my 14ky/ss Twisted Oval Hoop Earrings...
> http://www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com


 
Really pretty! I'm a big fan of gold and silver together. The twist design shows off the contrast nicely.


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> You're totally a pearl girl, frick! Love the two shapes together!!



thank you!  I do love pearls in the summer.


----------



## frick&frack

tsavorite garnet hoops today


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> tsavorite garnet hoops today


 
stunning, love the green!


----------



## skyqueen

Totally delish earrings, gals. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## gabz

just my stella and dot silver and mother of pearl dangly Toujours earrings


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> stunning, love the green!



thank you!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> tsavorite garnet hoops today


 
Beautiful and unique. The green is so lush!!


----------



## specme

My 1 ct.total weight diamond stud earrings set in white gold !( Xmas giftf from DH last year!)


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> Beautiful and unique. The green is so lush!!


thank you!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Pandora Rose Quartz Earrings...
www.i974.photo






bucket.com


----------



## Diamond Dazed

MrsTGreen said:


> Pandora Rose Quartz Earrings...
> http://www.i974.photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucket.com


 
Very pretty. Rose quartz and silver are so summery!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Diamond Dazed said:


> Very pretty. Rose quartz and silver are so summery!



Thanks!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

MrsTGreen said:


> Pandora Rose Quartz Earrings...
> www.i974.photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucket.com



Nice ones! Like them


----------



## skyqueen

MrsTGreen said:


> Pandora Rose Quartz Earrings...
> http://www.i974.photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucket.com


Lovely! We just got a Pandora store at our GOD-AWFUL Mall. I'm definately going to check it out.


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Pandora Rose Quartz Earrings...



very pretty!


----------



## kiwishopper

MrsTGreen said:


> Pandora Rose Quartz Earrings...
> www.i974.photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucket.com



Love that pale rose colour! So feminine!!


----------



## lovely_bag

today it's a plain day: diamond studs. 

but I feel so well dressed, I even visited a jeweller today for the first time and tried on pomellato rings. Those studs boost my self-esteem, especially when entering a luxury-jeweller while wearing jeans, a white-t and barnes&noble-cotton-bag and no make-up.
He must have noticed the studs and realised I am not bluffing when I asked to take a look at the Pomellato capri-collection.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

^Gorgeous studs, lovely_bag. The size looks perfect on you. Did anything at the Pomellato store tug at your heart strings?


----------



## frick&frack

lovely_bag said:


> today it's a plain day: diamond studs.
> 
> but I feel so well dressed, I even visited a jeweller today for the first time and tried on pomellato rings. Those studs boost my self-esteem, especially when entering a luxury-jeweller while wearing jeans, a white-t and barnes&noble-cotton-bag and no make-up.
> He must have noticed the studs and realised I am not bluffing when I asked to take a look at the Pomellato capri-collection.



you're so right.  diamond studs are classic & a wardrobe staple that lift any outfit.  pomellato jewelry is beautiful...hope you get something!


----------



## being.myself

Dangly citrine + pearl earrings


----------



## lovely_bag

Diamond Dazed said:


> ^Gorgeous studs, lovely_bag. The size looks perfect on you. Did anything at the Pomellato store tug at your heart strings?


thank you for the compliment! I am glad I went for the 0.83 and did not stick to the smaller ctw as planned. 

oh yes, I tried some very lush rings (btw - I might have chosen the wrong words: it was not the first time ever I visit a jeweller but the first time to visit this certain store.

I really liked the nudo in blue topaz and rose the france (light amethyst)
3000 EUR for both is a bit pricey though ...

The m'ama non m'ama were too small for my hands/body and the capri in turquis is a great ring, but - most important rule I learned on this board: it did not tug at my heart strings even though the SA's eyes watered when he saw the ring at my hand. 
the capri-design is a perfect fresh look. Maybe I will return to it in one or two years. 
The arabesque plain gold ring was also very special but we did not connect as immediately as the nudos did.


----------



## lovely_bag

frick&frack said:


> you're so right.  diamond studs are classic & a wardrobe staple that lift any outfit.  pomellato jewelry is beautiful...hope you get something!


And even if the others don't notice the studs, I feel different. So glad I could afford them, we make a perfect match. And the fact that I feel comfortable wearing them with a white T and jeans just proves what a good choice diamond studs are, even though they are the most expensive piece of jewellery I ever bought.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

lovely_bag said:


> thank you for the compliment! I am glad I went for the 0.83 and did not stick to the smaller ctw as planned.
> 
> oh yes, I tried some very lush rings (btw - I might have chosen the wrong words: it was not the first time ever I visit a jeweller but the first time to visit this certain store.
> 
> I really liked the nudo in blue topaz and rose the france (light amethyst)
> 3000 EUR for both is a bit pricey though ...
> 
> The m'ama non m'ama were too small for my hands/body and the capri in turquis is a great ring, but - most important rule I learned on this board: it did not tug at my heart strings even though the SA's eyes watered when he saw the ring at my hand.
> the capri-design is a perfect fresh look. Maybe I will return to it in one or two years.
> The arabesque plain gold ring was also very special but we did not connect as immediately as the nudos did.


 
Pomellato's Nudo rings are timelessly beautiful. I don't think you'd ever tire of wearing one. If I could splurge on a big purchase now, I'd get one of the Colpo du Fulmine rings Tilda Swinton is wearing in this picture.


----------



## frick&frack

^tilda's rings in that pic are fabulous!!!





stainless/diamond hoops for me today


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> ^tilda's rings in that pic are fabulous!!!


 
Aren't they? Pomellato makes a matching necklace and earrings. Here's another pic of the rings.


----------



## lily25

Little clovers of gold and mop.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

lily25 said:


> Little clovers of gold and mop.


 
Love those! The bezel adds just the right touch of richness to the MOP.


----------



## its_a_keeper

lily25 said:


> Little clovers of gold and mop.



cute ones!



frick&frack said:


> stainless/diamond hoops for me today



pretty Frick!


----------



## being.myself

My dangly little gold cubes again. I love my earring collection, I'd photograph it but my camera had a little accident involving gravity recently and now it's defunct. Whoops..


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Pandora hoops with pearl dangles. I love pandora for earrings, but gold only for me.


----------



## frick&frack

lily25 said:


> Little clovers of gold and mop.


^so pretty...I love MOP!




its_a_keeper said:


> pretty Frick!


^thank you!







today I wore my pink sapphire studs


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> today I wore my pink sapphire studs


 
stunning! Love the pink! I think those are one of my favs from your collection so far!


----------



## mahalko64

I love gold or silver hoop earrings i wear them everyday my wish list is one with diamonds all over, indeed diamonds are a girls best friend


----------



## lily25

frick&frack said:


> ^so pretty...I love MOP!
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today I wore my pink sapphire studs



How exciting! I love this color! You are so fabulous!


----------



## gabz

tiffany ss 1827 bar earrings


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> stunning! Love the pink! I think those are one of my favs from your collection so far!


^thank you!




lily25 said:


> How exciting! I love this color! You are so fabulous!


^lol...thanks!


----------



## lovely_bag

frick&frack said:


> today I wore my pink sapphire studs


for how long have you had your saphire studs? I rarely see pink saphires anywhere, they are one of my favourite gemstones!


----------



## lovely_bag

lily25 said:


> Little clovers of gold and mop.


perfect photo, perfect earring! I can "see" them dangling, really cute!! makes me want to see the whole face


----------



## frick&frack

lovely_bag said:


> for how long have you had your saphire studs? I rarely see pink saphires anywhere, they are one of my favourite gemstones!


^I got them about 5 years ago.






sapphire hoops today


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> sapphire hoops today


 
nice, but I think those red colors go better with your hair


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> nice, but I think those red colors go better with your hair


^thanks!  pink is my favorite color 





sapphire studs today


----------



## kiwishopper

Gorgeous gorgeous!!! 



frick&frack said:


> ^thanks!  pink is my favorite color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire studs today


----------



## frick&frack

kiwishopper said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous!!!


thank you!


----------



## markkraft

yes I like those too. My wife wears something like that all the time.


----------



## being.myself

Delicate gold butterfly studs.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Pretty Flick! I always love to see your earrings!


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> Pretty Flick! I always love to see your earrings!


thanks!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Tada! Today I'm wearing my Mom's Diamond Gold Earings. These are costum made and if you turn them, they look like shooting stars!
I so love them!






It took me like 4eve to get that Pic! I had to try at least 20 times till I had a decent shoot! Those Diamonds are so shiny when the light is caught within and that I couln't catch... but I think you girls can imagine


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> Tada! Today I'm wearing my Mom's Diamond Gold Earings. These are costum made and if you turn them, they look like shooting stars!
> I so love them!
> 
> It took me like 4eve to get that Pic! I had to try at least 20 times till I had a decent shoot! Those Diamonds are so shiny when the light is caught within and that I couln't catch... but I think you girls can imagine


they're very unique earrings!  it's so nice that your mom lets you wear them.


----------



## being.myself

Moonstone again.


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> they're very unique earrings!  it's so nice that your mom lets you wear them.



Thank you Frick and yes indeed it is very kind of her.
We share most of the family jewelery there is just one Pice that I wont share (one of my gold rings) and she wont share her wedding ring (of course!) and her wedding diamond earrings 
But otherwise we move the jewelery around between us, so there are more possibilities to combine those beautys and why should they sit in the safe deposit box all the time


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> sapphire hoops today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire studs today


 
So pretty! Sapphires are one of my favorite stones.



being.myself said:


> Delicate gold butterfly studs.


 
I'd love to see a pic of these. They sound charming.



its_a_keeper said:


> Tada! Today I'm wearing my Mom's Diamond Gold Earings. These are costum made and if you turn them, they look like shooting stars!
> I so love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me like 4eve to get that Pic! I had to try at least 20 times till I had a decent shoot! Those Diamonds are so shiny when the light is caught within and that I couln't catch... but I think you girls can imagine


 
Lovely! And I'm sure they're even more special to you because they're your mom's.


----------



## MrsTGreen

its_a_keeper said:


> Tada! Today I'm wearing my Mom's Diamond Gold Earings. These are costum made and if you turn them, they look like shooting stars!
> I so love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me like 4eve to get that Pic! I had to try at least 20 times till I had a decent shoot! Those Diamonds are so shiny when the light is caught within and that I couln't catch... but I think you girls can imagine



Very pretty.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co 10mm pearl studs(love them...wear all the time)
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> So pretty! Sapphires are one of my favorite stones.


^thank you!




MrsTGreen said:


> Tiffany & Co 10mm pearl studs(love them...wear all the time)


^love these!


----------



## gabz

http://www.hollyyashi.com/jewelry/earrings/hoops/monique-earrings-BC20067.html


----------



## frick&frack

diamond I/O prong hoops for me today


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> diamond I/O prong hoops for me today


 
whoop whoop! those are great Frick. So shiny!


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> whoop whoop! those are great Frick. So shiny!


thank you!


----------



## lovely_bag

Pearl Studs, 11 EUR a pair, Swarovski never lets me down!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> diamond i/o prong hoops for me today


wowza!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> wowza!


^


----------



## its_a_keeper

lovely_bag said:


> Pearl Studs, 11 EUR a pair, Swarovski never lets me down!



Swarovski got Pearls? For 11,00 EUR a Pair?
I wanted to have Pearl Studs like forever and saving for the Tiffany ones at the moment... But for 11,00 EUR I could try the Swarowski ones.
Are the long lasting and comfy to wear?


----------



## frick&frack

diamond studs for me today


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> diamond studs for me today


 
classy! And just the right size for you.


----------



## lovely_bag

its_a_keeper said:


> Swarovski got Pearls? For 11,00 EUR a Pair?
> I wanted to have Pearl Studs like forever and saving for the Tiffany ones at the moment... But for 11,00 EUR I could try the Swarowski ones.
> Are the long lasting and comfy to wear?


well, the look like pearls and feel like pearls. They last and if they would chip or anything similar, I could return them (only best experiences with Swarovski in the past). 
There is this sub-brand, I really like their designs:
http://www.swarovski-crystallized.com/store/us/

Back to the pearls - I thought I give the studs for 11 EUR a try and if I really love them, I could upgrade to some Mikomoto 100 or even 500 times the price.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Thanky for the info! I think I'll take a look at my Swarovski Dealer in the next lunchbreak


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> classy! And just the right size for you.


thanks!  I really like this size (2cttw), & I don't plan on upgrading.


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> thanks! I really like this size (2cttw), & I don't plan on upgrading.


 
nice! And jep, there is no need for an upgrate when they look so perfec on your earlobes!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> diamond studs for me today


Great size on you!!!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Great size on you!!!


thank you!


----------



## elmuhxyooop

It was really cool pics by Spendaholic. Happy birthday to you.


----------



## elmuhxyooop

I Wear Mancini Pearls Pendant Earrings today.


----------



## frick&frack

diamond drops for me today


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> diamond drops for me today


 
I covet these. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> diamond drops for me today


 
very pretty Frick! Love 'em!


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> I covet these. Gorgeous!!!





its_a_keeper said:


> very pretty Frick! Love 'em!


^^ ^thanks ladies!





10mm pink pearls today


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> 10mm pink pearls today



Pretty as usual Frick. But I think for my taste they are a tiny bit to big for studs. I like them smaller


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> Pretty as usual Frick. But I think for my taste they are a tiny bit to big for studs. I like them smaller


thanks!  this is my favorite size for pearl studs.


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> ^^ ^thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10mm pink pearls today



Love...You know I have a soft spot for pearls

Today wearing my 10mm Tiffany & Co pearl studs.
www.i974.photobu





cket.com


----------



## saligator

Diamond studs today. Bezel set. 1ctw


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Love...You know I have a soft spot for pearls
> 
> Today wearing my 10mm Tiffany & Co pearl studs.


^yes, ma'am.  we share the same soft spot.  love yours today!


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> ^yes, ma'am.  we share the same soft spot.  love yours today!



Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

Pandora Rose Quartz Earrings...
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com


----------



## its_a_keeper

MrsTGreen said:


> Pandora Rose Quartz Earrings...
> www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com



Like 'em  they go great with your skin color and hair!


----------



## being.myself

big cz studs


----------



## Ponchy

Diamond studs (.81 each ear).  I am so dull...I never change them out as I love them


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Pandora Rose Quartz Earrings...


^so pretty!






pink tourmaline studs for me today


----------



## MrsTGreen

its_a_keeper said:


> Like 'em  they go great with your skin color and hair!


 


frick&frack said:


> ^so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink tourmaline studs for me today


----------



## frick&frack

blue gemstone gradient earrings


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> blue gemstone gradient earrings


 
me likey


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> me likey


thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

Oh, darling Frick...you know I love your pink studs!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Oh, darling Frick...you know I love your pink studs!


hehe...thank you!  you know, pink is my favorite color


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Roberto coin huggies.

Can I get honest opinions on these?  I thought they would be thicker in width.  But I kinda like how they look dainty.


----------



## frick&frack

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Roberto coin huggies.
> 
> Can I get honest opinions on these?  I thought they would be thicker in width.  But I kinda like how they look dainty.



I LOVE them!!!  my sister has a similar pair.  I'm not usually one for dainty jewelry, but this type of small huggie hoop is a recent temptation for me.


----------



## canyongirl

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Roberto coin huggies.
> 
> Can I get honest opinions on these? I thought they would be thicker in width. But I kinda like how they look dainty.


 
Love those!!!  I've been wanting that exact pair!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Thank you.  I decided to keep them.  My dh just came home and I asked him about it.  He says you can't even see them and they don't look like diamonds from a distance .

I guess I like that it is low key.  That way my mom or mil won't question the price tag.  Heehee


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

canyongirl said:


> Love those!!!  I've been wanting that exact pair!



I got these during the bloomies F&F sale.  20% off!  When I checked back they went up $100.  Plus free ship and no tax.  I decided to keep them bc it was a $256 savings with the price increase!

Hope you get your pair


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wore these earrings today(gift from a friend)...
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com


----------



## peppermint tea

Today I wore my white gold diamond studs.

Not sure of the size but they were a birthday present from my mother for my 21st and I wear them everyday!


----------



## Jennifer_C

None.  I was a total lazy bum at stayed home today


----------



## kiwishopper

Honora pink earl stud. I will try to take pictures!


----------



## kiwishopper

Ok here it is, my Honora Pearl earring studs
(sorry for the huge picture)


----------



## MrsTGreen

14ky multi dangle pearl earrings...
www.i974.pho





tobucket.com


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Wore these earrings today(gift from a friend)...


^what a lovely gift!




kiwishopper said:


> Ok here it is, my Honora Pearl earring studs
> (sorry for the huge picture)


^they're beautiful on you!




MrsTGreen said:


> 14ky multi dangle pearl earrings...


^LOVE these!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

kiwishopper said:


> Ok here it is, my Honora Pearl earring studs
> (sorry for the huge picture)


 
pretty color! Like 'em!



MrsTGreen said:


> 14ky multi dangle pearl earrings...
> http://www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com


 
pretty! Really nice ones! What colors are the pearls?


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday I wore my pave hoops


----------



## elleestbelle

vintage white gold/diamond earrings that were passed down to me from my lovely grandmother


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> ^what a lovely gift!
> 
> 
> 
> ^they're beautiful on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^LOVE these!!!





its_a_keeper said:


> pretty color! Like 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> pretty! Really nice ones! What colors are the pearls?


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> yesterday I wore my pave hoops



Gorgeous!!


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous!!


thanks!


----------



## tel tatom

tiiffany stud earrings


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wore today my 14ky diamond bezel set drop earrings...
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Wore today my 14ky diamond bezel set drop earrings...


love these!  bezel settings & drop earrings are 2 of my favorite things.


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> love these!  bezel settings & drop earrings are 2 of my favorite things.



Awwww....Thanks


----------



## Necromancer

*MrsT*, they're so pretty and elegant.


----------



## frick&frack

approximately 2cttw diamond studs today


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> approximately 2cttw diamond studs today


 
very nice, very pretty! Love them Frick!


----------



## Necromancer

Classic and classy, *frick*.


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> very nice, very pretty! Love them Frick!





Necromancer said:


> Classic and classy, *frick*.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Necromancer said:


> *MrsT*, they're so pretty and elegant.



Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> approximately 2cttw diamond studs today


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


>


^lol...thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday...diamond studs with diamond jackets


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> yesterday...diamond studs with diamond jackets


 
nice ones! I would love to wear them, too


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> nice ones! I would love to wear them, too



thank you!  I don't wear the jackets very often (wear them more often with pearl studs), but yesterday I felt OK with wearing some super bling.


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> thank you!  I don't wear the jackets very often (wear them more often with pearl studs), but yesterday I felt OK with wearing some super bling.



Super bling! That's so true! 
I don't own pearl studs yet... So I mostly gotta go with some bling!
But I don't own such cool blingy ones like yours 
Really great ones Frick! I think they even beat your pink ones, which I love so much on you!


----------



## kiwishopper

frick&frack said:


> yesterday...diamond studs with diamond jackets



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## elleestbelle

sweet alhambra YG mother of pearl ear studs.  i love these


----------



## frick&frack

kiwishopper said:


> Gorgeous!!!



thank you!


----------



## Necromancer

frick&frack said:


> yesterday...diamond studs with diamond jackets


 

Stunning.


----------



## Christiflora

frick&frack said:


> yesterday...diamond studs with diamond jackets


 
Would you mind posting a side-view of your gorgeous earrings?  How big is the center diamond?  Thanks.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> thank you! I don't wear the jackets very often (wear them more often with pearl studs), but yesterday I felt OK with wearing some super bling.


 
Show-off!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Christiflora said:


> Would you mind posting a side-view of your gorgeous earrings? How big is the center diamond? Thanks.


 
1 carat each ear...2TCW. I saw your thread about jackets. 
Frick's look is just gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> Stunning.


^thank you!




Christiflora said:


> Would you mind posting a side-view of your gorgeous earrings?  How big is the center diamond?  Thanks.


^I will get a pic & measurements for you.  the studs are 2cttw.




skyqueen said:


> Show-off!!!


^  




skyqueen said:


> 1 carat each ear...2TCW. I saw your thread about jackets.
> Frick's look is just gorgeous!


^thank you...stalker :lolots:


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you...stalker :lolots:


 

My pleasure!


----------



## TWill5

Hi Guys, can you help me with this site? Is this a good deal???

It is a 1.5 ct tw, K color, I1 for $577. This seems to good to be true...?

http://www.darasdiamonds.com/earrings/1.50 Ct. K-I1 Round Cut Diamond Stud Earrings


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> My pleasure!


^hehehe







pink tourmaline studs


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> pink tourmaline studs


LOL! You know I'm a sucker for anything PINK!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> LOL! You know I'm a sucker for anything PINK!



lol...join the club


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> pink tourmaline studs


 
Thanks for sharing those beauties with us again Frick! I love pink!!!


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> Thanks for sharing those beauties with us again Frick! I love pink!!!



you're welcome...me too.


----------



## pianoprincess

lovely_bag said:


> well, the look like pearls and feel like pearls. They last and if they would chip or anything similar, I could return them (only best experiences with Swarovski in the past).
> There is this sub-brand, I really like their designs:
> http://www.swarovski-crystallized.com/store/us/
> 
> Back to the pearls - I thought I give the studs for 11 EUR a try and if I really love them, I could upgrade to some Mikomoto 100 or even 500 times the price.


 

hi lovely_bag! did you get the pearls directly from the swarovski shop? where can i find them...? thanks...!


----------



## lovely_bag

pianoprincess said:


> hi lovely_bag! did you get the pearls directly from the swarovski shop? where can i find them...? thanks...!


Hi pianoprincess! Sorry I am answering delayed, I have been away. I bought them in the shop, the shop in Vienna is huge. 

I have not searched for them online though the online shop offers cheap jewellery (like the pearls), too!


----------



## pianoprincess

lovely_bag said:


> Hi pianoprincess! Sorry I am answering delayed, I have been away. I bought them in the shop, the shop in Vienna is huge.
> 
> I have not searched for them online though the online shop offers cheap jewellery (like the pearls), too!


 
danke schoen! i rushed out to the store on karlsplatz after i saw your picture and promptly bought them!  thank you again! great great deal btw i own both the tiffany 10mm ones and mikimoto. these are a pretty good alternative for travelling in case anyone is afraid to lose them! im now thinking about buying them in various colours..


----------



## frick&frack

RG/WG hoops


----------



## angelalam5

Pearl studs today, usually rotate between pearl or diamond studs.


----------



## schadenfreude13

Cell phone pics lack sparkle. By a local designer - kind of remind me of VCA's Lotus.


----------



## its_a_keeper

schadenfreude13 said:


> View attachment 1525577
> 
> 
> Cell phone pics lack sparkle. By a local designer - kind of remind me of VCA's Lotus.


 
oh, those are really pretty! Me likey!


----------



## frick&frack

schadenfreude13 said:


> Cell phone pics lack sparkle. By a local designer - kind of remind me of VCA's Lotus.


^beautiful flowers!


----------



## lovely_bag

pianoprincess said:


> danke schoen! i rushed out to the store on karlsplatz after i saw your picture and promptly bought them!  thank you again! great great deal btw i own both the tiffany 10mm ones and mikimoto. these are a pretty good alternative for travelling in case anyone is afraid to lose them! im now thinking about buying them in various colours..


hey, that's good news!

I still have a store credit, I will shop there soon, too!


----------



## Simpsonyte

Earrings made from recycled silver from West Africa


----------



## frick&frack

Simpsonyte said:


> Earrings made from recycled silver from West Africa



they're fantastic!  I love exotic/ethnic jewelry.


----------



## Simpsonyte

frick&frack said:


> they're fantastic!  I love exotic/ethnic jewelry.


Thanks frick&frack!


----------



## schadenfreude13

The earrings I wore on my wedding day (part of a set gifted by the in-laws).


----------



## frick&frack

schadenfreude13 said:


> The earrings I wore on my wedding day (part of a set gifted by the in-laws).


^they're very elegant!





yesterday: diamond I/O hoops


----------



## its_a_keeper

schadenfreude13 said:


> View attachment 1529439
> 
> 
> The earrings I wore on my wedding day (part of a set gifted by the in-laws).



Nice ones!



frick&frack said:


> yesterday: diamond I/O hoops



Oh ho! Really great hoops! So fab!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> RG/WG hoops


 
These are gorgeous!  I love the way the hoops are intertwined. Rose and white gold is such a pretty combo! 



schadenfreude13 said:


> View attachment 1525577
> 
> 
> Cell phone pics lack sparkle. By a local designer - kind of remind me of VCA's Lotus.


 
Beautiful! Don't you love buying from local designers and having pieces that are unique? 



Simpsonyte said:


> View attachment 1527447
> 
> Earrings made from recycled silver from West Africa


 
Very cool. 



schadenfreude13 said:


> View attachment 1529439
> 
> 
> The earrings I wore on my wedding day (part of a set gifted by the in-laws).


 
Lovely! And timeless, too. 



frick&frack said:


> yesterday: diamond I/O hoops


 
These are one of my favorites of yours, frick. Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Jennifer_C

Simple diamond studs for Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## gee

2ctw princess cut diamond studs.


----------



## schadenfreude13

5 cttw, Mouawad (part of a matching set).


----------



## its_a_keeper

schadenfreude13 said:


> 5 cttw, Mouawad (part of a matching set).
> 
> View attachment 1530986



Nice


----------



## Necromancer

They're verrrry nice, *schadenfreude13*.


----------



## Necromancer

I'm wearing black pearl and carnelian earrings today. I haven't taken a pic (though I may post one later.)


----------



## Splurgeface

Silver & pearl ...


----------



## Goddess_Susie

I LOVE the Firefly line.  They are made in Guatemala by craftsmen/women using Swarovski crystals and other materials.  I like that the people who design and make them earn a fair wage as well.  They are different than most stuff out there while still having a 'bling' factor.  Very fun and different!  

Yeah- my first post!


----------



## Tiare

i wear these almost every day - along with 3 steel captive rings in each ear. I got them as a graduation present from my mother. I like that they fit in relatively well with my remnants of gothier days 

They are resting on a chunk of Colorado jelly opal. I am a bit of a gem and mineral nerd.


----------



## Goddess_Susie

Here they are...


----------



## Goddess_Susie

Splurgeface,

I really like those!


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> Oh ho! Really great hoops! So fab!


^thank you!




Diamond Dazed said:


> These are gorgeous!  I love the way the hoops are intertwined. Rose and white gold is such a pretty combo!
> 
> These are one of my favorites of yours, frick. Absolutely stunning!!!!


^thanks so much! 




schadenfreude13 said:


> 5 cttw, Mouawad (part of a matching set).


^they're beautiful...love the circles!




Splurgeface said:


> Silver & pearl ...


^pretty & delicate!




Tiare said:


> i wear these almost every day - along with 3 steel captive rings in each ear. I got them as a graduation present from my mother. I like that they fit in relatively well with my remnants of gothier days
> 
> They are resting on a chunk of Colorado jelly opal. I am a bit of a gem and mineral nerd.


^I really like these...they remind me a little bit of david yurman.




Goddess_Susie said:


> Here they are...


^I love ethnic/craftsman jewelry!


----------



## Splurgeface

Goddess_Susie said:


> I LOVE the Firefly line.  They are made in Guatemala by craftsmen/women using Swarovski crystals and other materials.  I like that the people who design and make them earn a fair wage as well.  They are different than most stuff out there while still having a 'bling' factor.  Very fun and different!
> 
> Yeah- my first post!



Just looked them up online - some gorgeous pieces!  Argh!  I feel another obsession coming on ... !!


----------



## Splurgeface

Goddess_Susie said:


> Here they are...



Gorgeous!  Would love to see a photo of them on the ear!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I wore my gold oval hoops.


----------



## angelalam5

Kate spade black/gold floral earrings


----------



## Goddess_Susie

I'll post my Firefly collection (not a lot, but I LOVE what I have!) as well as "on the ear" pix.  Should I post them here or on the collections thread?


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> ^they're very elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday: diamond I/O hoops



As usual, simple amazing!


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> As usual, simple amazing!


^thank you!






pink glass


----------



## Splurgeface

Goddess_Susie said:


> I'll post my Firefly collection (not a lot, but I LOVE what I have!) as well as "on the ear" pix.  Should I post them here or on the collections thread?



Oooh - where is the collections thread?


----------



## Necromancer

solid silver hoops which are quite heavy


----------



## Splurgeface

Necromancer said:


> solid silver hoops which are quite heavy



I bet they are ... but I love them!


----------



## Splurgeface

Got my Pandora blue pearls on today (slightly out of focus, sorry) ...


----------



## Necromancer

^ I like them, they're very nice. 
*frick*, I only just noticed your post of you wearing  pink glass  beads. They're very pretty.


----------



## Necromancer

I'm about to head out for a nice lunch with hubby, so I'm wearing these ruby and pearl earrings. (it's a dodgy pic, but that's the best I could do...gotta go now)


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> solid silver hoops which are quite heavy


^they're the perfect hoop!




Splurgeface said:


> Got my Pandora blue pearls on today (slightly out of focus, sorry) ...


^very pretty!




Necromancer said:


> *frick*, I only just noticed your post of you wearing  pink glass  beads. They're very pretty.


^thank you!




Necromancer said:


> I'm about to head out for a nice lunch with hubby, so I'm wearing these ruby and pearl earrings. (it's a dodgy pic, but that's the best I could do...gotta go now)


^they're GORGEOUS!!!  they look very well made.  hope you have a fun lunch with DH.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Necromancer said:


> I'm about to head out for a nice lunch with hubby, so I'm wearing these ruby and pearl earrings. (it's a dodgy pic, but that's the best I could do...gotta go now)


 
Those are beautiful! Hope you had a great lunch together!


----------



## Splurgeface

/


----------



## mrs moulds

Splurgeface said:


> Got my Pandora blue pearls on today (slightly out of focus, sorry) ...



Beautiful earrings and I love how your ears are piered. They are so even and clean!


----------



## Splurgeface

mrs moulds said:


> Beautiful earrings and I love how your ears are piered. They are so even and clean!



Thanks!!  I had them done in Norwich market!  

I want more piercings, but not sure if a little old at 36?  Should have got them done when I was still a youngling.


----------



## Necromancer

its_a_keeper said:


> Those are beautiful! Hope you had a great lunch together!



Thank you. Yes, I had a lovely lunch. I ate so much I didn't end up having dinner. Gawd I'm a piggy sometimes.




frick&frack said:


> ^they're the perfect hoop!
> 
> 
> ^they're GORGEOUS!!! they look very well made. hope you have a fun lunch with DH.


 
Lunch was fab. I do so like dining out. It's one of my weaknesses.
Thanks for the compliments. Those earrings were given to me by  my mother who inherited all  her late sister's jewellery. I have no idea where they came from or anything like that. They were found in a ring box with two other pairs of earrings, and even if they're junk, I think they're pretty. My sisters and I were allowed to pick 5 items each. I picked those earrings, some Mikimoto pearl items and my grandmother's teeny tiny engagement ring. It's all gone to an appreciative home.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Necromancer said:


> Thank you. Yes, I had a lovely lunch. I ate so much I didn't end up having dinner. Gawd I'm a piggy sometimes.
> .



That's great! And hey, who isn't from time to time


----------



## Necromancer

Today I'm wearing some black opal earrings I bought many years ago from the opal mines at Lightning Ridge. They're still as pretty as the day I bought them.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing some black opal earrings I bought many years ago from the opal mines at Lightning Ridge. They're still as pretty as the day I bought them.


 
I really like the color! Looks like dark blue with green and some redish shimmer to me!?

So pretty!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Yep, all those colours show up at different angles. It was hard to capture the colours it throws because it changes when  you move.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Necromancer said:


> ^ Yep, all those colours show up at different angles. It was hard to capture the colours it throws because it changes when you move.


 
really great ones and they go so well with your Mani!


----------



## taviasmith

Splurgeface said:


> Thanks!!  I had them done in Norwich market!
> 
> I want more piercings, but not sure if a little old at 36?  Should have got them done when I was still a youngling.



I too really like the way your ears are pierced. The spacing is great. Age has nothing to do with such things as having pierced ears. I want more, but have been too chicken to get them done.


----------



## Splurgeface

taviasmith said:


> I too really like the way your ears are pierced. The spacing is great. Age has nothing to do with such things as having pierced ears. I want more, but have been too chicken to get them done.



Well thanks!  

The second and third holes I had done only a few months ago.  Had wanted to get them done for ages.  I used to have three holes in the other ear, but one closed up, so now I have just two in one ear and three in the other.  And my nose.  I'd quite like to get the top of one ear pierced.  

And then I want a tattoo ... 

Not yet though cos I'm breastfeeding.


----------



## Necromancer

sliver and chrome diopside earrings today


----------



## Splurgeface

Necromancer said:


> sliver and chrome diopside earrings today



Love these. What is the stone and where are they from?


----------



## Necromancer

^ Chrome diopside. 


Necromancer said:


> sliver and *chrome diopside* earrings today


I got them at some markets in Sydney.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing some black opal earrings I bought many years ago from the opal mines at Lightning Ridge. They're still as pretty as the day I bought them.


^GORGEOUS!!!  I'm so jealous.  black opal is definitely on my list to own one day. 




Necromancer said:


> sliver and chrome diopside earrings today


^that vivid green is so fantastic!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thanks. 

citrine dangles


----------



## Splurgeface

Today I am wearing black pearl studs from Groupon ...


----------



## Splurgeface

Today I am wearing knotted silver hoops from Pia ...


----------



## surfergirljen

One day I will have an answer other than my diamond studs... but am too lazy lately!!! LOL...


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> citrine dangles


^I love citrine...these earrings are beautiful!




Splurgeface said:


> Today I am wearing black pearl studs from Groupon ...


^very pretty!




Splurgeface said:


> Today I am wearing knotted silver hoops from Pia ...


^they have a great look!


----------



## frick&frack

pink tourmaline studs for me today


----------



## niry84

red coral..love them..


----------



## Splurgeface

Magnolia silver & pearls ...


----------



## Necromancer

fab earrings you're all wearing


----------



## frick&frack

niry84 said:


> red coral..love them..


^pretty roses!




Splurgeface said:


> Magnolia silver & pearls ...


^love all of the tangled rings of silver!


----------



## Necromancer

Today I'm wearing sphene studs. It's not the best pic. It's so hard to capture the colour and lustre of these stones, and they're way prettier IRL.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing sphene studs. It's not the best pic. It's so hard to capture the colour and lustre of these stones, and they're way prettier IRL.


 
lookin kinda cute! I like the shape.


----------



## periogirl28

Such pretty earrings!


----------



## periogirl28

Wore these jade earrings for the Lunar New Year.


----------



## its_a_keeper

periogirl28 said:


> Wore these jade earrings for the Lunar New Year.


 
fun! They look like two tiny buttons in one.


----------



## periogirl28

its_a_keeper said:


> fun! They look like two tiny buttons in one.


 
Thanks! They are 2 overlapping old-style Chinese coins. I guess to bring the wearer more fortune! Jade jewellery from Asia is carved into many forms which have significance in the culture.


----------



## its_a_keeper

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks! They are 2 overlapping old-style Chinese coins. I guess to bring the wearer more fortune! Jade jewellery from Asia is carved into many forms which have significance in the culture.


 
Whoa. Great! Thanks for the input.


----------



## Splurgeface

Gold, silver and diamond cluster studs.  My husband bought me these for our first wedding anniversary in 2000.  At the time I disliked them and put them away for years because they were so not my style.  Lately though, I have been giving them an airing.  

I would really love to know what you all think!  Are they too ageing?


----------



## its_a_keeper

Splurgeface said:


> Gold, silver and diamond cluster studs.  My husband bought me these for our first wedding anniversary in 2000.  At the time I disliked them and put them away for years because they were so not my style.  Lately though, I have been giving them an airing.
> 
> I would really love to know what you all think!  Are they too ageing?



no, they are great! I love them!


----------



## anyamani

Elsa Peretti Tiffany earrings and my diamond studs...


----------



## Necromancer

Splurgeface said:


> Gold, silver and diamond cluster studs.  My husband bought me these for our first wedding anniversary in 2000.  At the time I disliked them and put them away for years because they were so not my style.  Lately though, I have been giving them an airing.
> 
> I would really love to know what you all think!  Are they too ageing?



I think they're lovely. 
pssst. If you don't like them, I'll have them.


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing SS Large circle drop earrings from Norstroms.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing sphene studs. It's not the best pic. It's so hard to capture the colour and lustre of these stones, and they're way prettier IRL.


^what an unusual gemstone...pretty!




periogirl28 said:


> Wore these jade earrings for the Lunar New Year.


^I love jade!


----------



## frick&frack

Splurgeface said:


> Gold, silver and diamond cluster studs.  My husband bought me these for our first wedding anniversary in 2000.  At the time I disliked them and put them away for years because they were so not my style.  Lately though, I have been giving them an airing.
> 
> I would really love to know what you all think!  Are they too ageing?



they're lovely!


----------



## Necromancer

frick&frack said:


> ^what an unusual gemstone...pretty!



Thank you. They're actually less yellow and more green IRL. My photos kinda suck...things often fail to turn out like they look IRL.


----------



## periogirl28

*frick&frack* you truly appreciate gems!
*neocromancer* I had never heard of or seen sphene stones before, thanks for posting!


----------



## koroleva25

Long sterling silver post (vertical "line") with little Murano beads attached to the "line" going down the earring like a Murano tree! I bought them in Venice.


----------



## Necromancer

periogirl28 said:


> *neocromancer* I had never heard of or seen sphene stones before, thanks for posting!



No worries. I think sphene is such a lovely stone. Mine are a pretty yellow green colour, kind of similar to peridot, but with a lot more lustre and fire. (They turned out very yellow in my  pic). Sphene is also known as titanite. It's a softish stone, and I've only ever seen it in earrings, not rings.


----------



## Noneeta

Ooh I am loving this thread!


----------



## angelalam5

wearing my new diamond martini studs with ACA diamonds from Whiteflash


----------



## mrs moulds

Splurgeface said:


> Gold, silver and diamond cluster studs.  My husband bought me these for our first wedding anniversary in 2000.  At the time I disliked them and put them away for years because they were so not my style.  Lately though, I have been giving them an airing.
> 
> I would really love to know what you all think!  Are they too ageing?


 
Beautiful!


----------



## Noneeta

Hi, would like to join this thread with my small hoops. My present daily fav.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Noneeta said:


> Hi, would like to join this thread with my small hoops. My present daily fav.


 
pretty!


----------



## fussykiki

What I am wearing today. I like wearing necklace and earrings that match each other.


----------



## its_a_keeper

fussykiki said:


> What I am wearing today. I like wearing necklace and earrings that match each other.



Just beautiful!


----------



## Splurgeface

Vintage Art Deco 1920's gold and amethyst drops ...


----------



## kiwishopper

fussykiki said:


> What I am wearing today. I like wearing necklace and earrings that match each other.



 Love the whole set! May I ask what gemstone (diamond?) are they?


----------



## mrs moulds

Splurgeface said:


> Vintage Art Deco 1920's gold and amethyst drops ...



Beautiful!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Noneeta said:


> Hi, would like to join this thread with my small hoops. My present daily fav.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

fussykiki said:


> What I am wearing today. I like wearing necklace and earrings that match each other.



Pretty set.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co. silver bead earrings


----------



## grace04

fussykiki said:


> What I am wearing today. I like wearing necklace and earrings that match each other.


 
Really lovely and unique!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My new diamond studs...  them! They are my current everyday favorite!


----------



## Phédre

Splurgeface said:


> Vintage Art Deco 1920's gold and amethyst drops ...


 
These are stunning! I love amethyst!


----------



## fussykiki

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Love the whole set! May I ask what gemstone (diamond?) are they?



Thanks!! They are pink tourmaline and diamonds.


----------



## fussykiki

grace04 said:
			
		

> Really lovely and unique!



Thank you!


----------



## Noneeta

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Tiffany & Co. silver bead earrings



Can't see pic. Or you didn't put up 
Would love to see them...


----------



## Noneeta

Splurgeface said:
			
		

> Vintage Art Deco 1920's gold and amethyst drops ...



Lovely!


----------



## Splurgeface

Today I am wearing 1930's green turquoise and agate earrings.  I bought these from a lady who said they had belonged to her great-grandmother.  I love vintage jewellery.


----------



## frick&frack

Noneeta said:


> Hi, would like to join this thread with my small hoops. My present daily fav.


^great hoops!




fussykiki said:


> What I am wearing today. I like wearing necklace and earrings that match each other.





fussykiki said:


> Thanks!! They are pink tourmaline and diamonds.


^very pretty!  they're tourmaline?  I haven't seen tourmaline that light set in jewelry.  I thought they were morganites.




Splurgeface said:


> Vintage Art Deco 1920's gold and amethyst drops ...


^LOVE these!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Splurgeface said:


> Today I am wearing 1930's green turquoise and agate earrings.  I bought these from a lady who said they had belonged to her great-grandmother.  I love vintage jewellery.


^they're fantastic!  I love vintage too.


----------



## frick&frack

I haven't been wearing much jewelry lately, but yesterday I wore my I/O pave hoops to church.


----------



## its_a_keeper

frick&frack said:


> I haven't been wearing much jewelry lately, but yesterday I wore my I/O pave hoops to church.


 
I always love seeing them! So pretty!


----------



## Noneeta

frick&frack said:
			
		

> I haven't been wearing much jewelry lately, but yesterday I wore my I/O pave hoops to church.



Love the hoops!


----------



## Splurgeface

Today I'm still in a vintage green mood.  Been wearing these 1920's / 1930's jade and marcasite long drops ...


----------



## Necromancer

Splurgeface said:


> Today I am wearing 1930's green turquoise and agate earrings.  I bought these from a lady who said they had belonged to her great-grandmother.  I love vintage jewellery.





Splurgeface said:


> Today I'm still in a vintage green mood.  Been wearing these 1920's / 1930's jade and marcasite long drops ...



I like both of them. Gotta love vintage.



frick&frack said:


> I haven't been wearing much jewelry lately, but yesterday I wore my I/O pave hoops to church.



They're lovely and dressy.


----------



## Necromancer

I am currently wearing some kyanite and iolite silver earrings:


----------



## Splurgeface

Necromancer said:


> I am currently wearing some kyanite and iolite silver earrings:



Gorgeous! They are two of "my" colours!!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thanks. They are lovely colours and I tend to gravitate to blues and purples. The colours got a bit washed out in the pic, but kyanite is a beautiful blue IRL.


----------



## Splurgeface

Vintage 1020's gold and amethyst drops with some little old gold amethyst studs ...


----------



## its_a_keeper

Splurgeface said:


> Vintage 1020's gold and amethyst drops with some little old gold amethyst studs ...


 
 such a nice combo


----------



## its_a_keeper

Yesterday I wore my new Tiffany Pearl studs!

They were a pressie form the Fiance and are my first own Pearl Studs


----------



## fussykiki

Again, matching pendant and earrings. Diamond flowers.


----------



## Necromancer

^ They're so pretty.

Today I'm wearing yellow gold and nephrite jade earrings.


----------



## bagladyseattle

frick&frack said:


> I haven't been wearing much jewelry lately, but yesterday I wore my I/O pave hoops to church.



I used to have the exact on in yellow gold.  I missed them.  very pretty.


----------



## Necromancer

just some gold twist hoops today:


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

fussykiki said:
			
		

> Again, matching pendant and earrings. Diamond flowers.



Lovely. May I ask where u purchased these?


----------



## I'll take two

fussykiki said:


> Again, matching pendant and earrings. Diamond flowers.


Lovely !!!


----------



## fussykiki

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> Lovely. May I ask where u purchased these?



They are custom made in Hong Kong.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I wore Pandora gold hoops with a pearl drop dangle.


----------



## Necromancer

garnet and yellow gold studs


----------



## mashedpotato

14K customized earring! haha


----------



## frick&frack

its_a_keeper said:


> I always love seeing them! So pretty!


^thank you!




Noneeta said:


> Love the hoops!


^thank you!




Splurgeface said:


> Today I'm still in a vintage green mood.  Been wearing these 1920's / 1930's jade and marcasite long drops ...


^those earings are INCREDIBLE!!! 




Necromancer said:


> They're lovely and dressy.


^thank you!




Necromancer said:


> I am currently wearing some kyanite and iolite silver earrings:


^beautiful...lovely blues together!




Splurgeface said:


> Vintage 1020's gold and amethyst drops with some little old gold amethyst studs ...


^another fantastic vintage pair!




its_a_keeper said:


> Yesterday I wore my new Tiffany Pearl studs!
> 
> They were a pressie form the Fiance and are my first own Pearl Studs


^congratulations!  they're gorgeous.


----------



## frick&frack

fussykiki said:


> Again, matching pendant and earrings. Diamond flowers.


^beautiful design!




Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing yellow gold and nephrite jade earrings.


^great color!




bagladyseattle said:


> I used to have the exact on in yellow gold.  I missed them.  very pretty.


^thank you!




Necromancer said:


> just some gold twist hoops today:


^nice hoops!




Necromancer said:


> garnet and yellow gold studs


^pretty tailored look!


----------



## fussykiki

Again, matching necklace and earrings, Chaumet bee by love collection.


----------



## its_a_keeper

fussykiki said:


> Again, matching necklace and earrings, Chaumet bee by love collection.



Really pretty.


----------



## etk123

fussykiki said:


> Again, matching necklace and earrings, Chaumet bee by love collection.



So pretty!


----------



## Necromancer

fussykiki said:


> Again, matching necklace and earrings, Chaumet bee by love collection.



Cute and pretty set.
Today I'm wearing gold earrings with a rose gold spinning ball.


----------



## Necromancer

just plain gold huggies today


----------



## its_a_keeper

Necromancer said:


> just plain gold huggies today


 
really like them! Simple is mostly best


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thanks.
I'm currently wearing another pair of gold earrings. These ones are fairly small but heavy because they're solid and were handmade. I really should wear these more often, but I can't wear them for more than a couple of days before I get sick of the weight.


----------



## InimitableD

My princess cut diamond studs, which I wear almost every day.


----------



## Lucy616

1/4 tcw studs on top with diamond hoops on bottom.


----------



## Lucy616

Diamonds and pearls today


----------



## etk123

Lucy616 said:


> Diamonds and pearls today



So pretty together


----------



## Necromancer

Lucy616 said:


> Diamonds and pearls today


 
They look lovely together.


----------



## Necromancer

Australian black opal studs (wearing matching pendant too)


----------



## swee7bebe

My new Tiffany bead earrings.


----------



## Necromancer

^ nice


----------



## its_a_keeper

Necromancer said:


> Australian black opal studs (wearing matching pendant too)


 
Just stunning!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co. Pearl Studs


----------



## skyqueen

Michael Goode 18kt figure-eight earrings.


----------



## MrsTGreen

SS Honora Blk Pearl Drop Earrings
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com


----------



## Necromancer

^ Pretty. I love pearl earrings.


----------



## Necromancer

skyqueen said:


> Michael Goode 18kt figure-eight earrings.


 
They're cool. Are they heavy?


----------



## Necromancer

Today I'm wearing gold amethyst earrings:


----------



## skyqueen

Necromancer said:


> They're cool. Are they heavy?


Light as a feather! 
He has some fabulous jewelry...unique. He has a studio in Maine.



Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing gold amethyst earrings:


I believe these are African amethysts...a rich, fiery deep purple.


----------



## Necromancer

^ If he had a studio in Sydney, Australia, I'd be there. I like the look of them - they've got an organic flowing feel to them.
I love jewellery makers who are not only talented, but a little different. I don't have a lot of unusual stuff, but I do have some that were handmade, so I appreciate all the work that must have gone into making your earrings. Yay for yours being light. I have some small "bevelled knife egde" hoops and they're deceptively heavy for their size. (I posted a pic upthread the other day). They were handmade years ago by a jeweller in Sydney (Linton and Shaw) who has made some gorgeous stuff for me  over the years.


----------



## mrs moulds

I am wearing my Great-Grandmother earrings. They are huggies,1.98 carat total weight in diamonds and 4 carats total weight of sapphires set in 14 karat white gold.


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> I haven't been wearing much jewelry lately, but yesterday I wore my I/O pave hoops to church.



As usual, just amazing jewelry!


----------



## skyqueen

Necromancer said:
			
		

> ^ If he had a studio in Sydney, Australia, I'd be there. I like the look of them - they've got an organic flowing feel to them.
> I love jewellery makers who are not only talented, but a little different. I don't have a lot of unusual stuff, but I do have some that were handmade, so I appreciate all the work that must have gone into making your earrings. Yay for yours being light. I have some small "bevelled knife egde" hoops and they're deceptively heavy for their size. (I posted a pic upthread the other day). They were handmade years ago by a jeweller in Sydney (Linton and Shaw) who has made some gorgeous stuff for me  over the years.



Check out his website:
www.michaelgood.com
(not affiliated with this jeweler)

I got these earrings years ago. He also carries sterling silver and bronze jewelry. 
I'd love to see your handmade jewelry...post some pics for us all to enjoy!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermes lift earrings in horn and palladium.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Gold ones with blue orchids to match the outfit


----------



## kiwishopper

Lucy616 said:


> Diamonds and pearls today


 
This is such a beautiful combination! You are making me want a 2nd piercing!!


----------



## alice87

its_a_keeper said:


> Gold ones with blue orchids to match the outfit


It is very interesting design, who make these earrings?


----------



## its_a_keeper

alice87 said:


> It is very interesting design, who make these earrings?



Awww, thank you very much. 
Those were custom made in Abu Dabi for my Granny like 20 years ago. 
She had them made in blue and pink and handed them down to me.


----------



## Lucy616

Wore these to the beach for 5 days. Tiffany silver doves


----------



## Necromancer

skyqueen said:


> Check out his website:
> www.michaelgood.com
> (not affiliated with this jeweler)
> 
> I got these earrings years ago. He also carries sterling silver and bronze jewelry.
> I'd love to see your handmade jewelry...post some pics for us all to enjoy!!!



I've posted pics all over threads in the sub-forum. I know I posted a lot of rings in a stackable ring thread, and coloured gemstone thread. 
Thanks for the link. *clicks*


----------



## Necromancer

Cute earrings, *Lucy*.
*its_a_keeper*, what a pretty blue those earring are.


----------



## Necromancer

just some plain gold hoops today:


----------



## frick&frack

fussykiki said:


> Again, matching necklace and earrings, Chaumet bee by love collection.


^so cute!




Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing gold earrings with a rose gold spinning ball.


^very cool!




Necromancer said:


> just plain gold huggies today





Necromancer said:


> I'm currently wearing another pair of gold earrings. These ones are fairly small but heavy because they're solid and were handmade. I really should wear these more often, but I can't wear them for more than a couple of days before I get sick of the weight.


^great classics!




Lucy616 said:


> 1/4 tcw studs on top with diamond hoops on bottom.





Lucy616 said:


> Diamonds and pearls today


^pretty sparklies!




Necromancer said:


> Australian black opal studs (wearing matching pendant too)


^LOOOOVE these!!! 




swee7bebe said:


> My new Tiffany bead earrings.


^they look so tailored!




skyqueen said:


> Michael Goode 18kt figure-eight earrings.


^they're AWESOME!!!


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> SS Honora Blk Pearl Drop Earrings


^love those pearls!




Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing gold amethyst earrings:


^so pretty!




mrs moulds said:


> As usual, just amazing jewelry!


^thank you!




its_a_keeper said:


> Gold ones with blue orchids to match the outfit


^they're beautiful flowers!




Lucy616 said:


> Wore these to the beach for 5 days. Tiffany silver doves


^perfect for the beach




Necromancer said:


> just some plain gold hoops today:


^you have a great collection of hoops!


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, *frick*.


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (sunday)...14K WG aquamarine studs


----------



## skyqueen

Necromancer said:


> just some plain gold hoops today:


This is what I'm thinking would look good with the Tiffany 20ct amethyst necklace I want. Maybe a bit bigger, but this idea.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> yesterday (sunday)...14K WG aquamarine studs


Gorgeous with your coloring! Good size, too.......................


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous with your coloring! Good size, too.......................



thank you!  they're 8mm rounds (love that size).


----------



## MrsTGreen

Pandora Hybiscus Earrings...
www.i974.pho





tobucket.com


----------



## Necromancer

^ I really like those, they're cute and pretty.
*frick*, I love your aquamarine studs. I must say, that colour does look good on you.
*skyqueen*, that amethyst necklace you want sounds magnificent. I may have to Google that, now you've mentioned it. :greengrin:


----------



## Necromancer

Today I'm wearing some bezel set diamond studs. They're set in yellow gold (kinda hard to tell with my craptacular pic)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing some bezel set diamond studs. They're set in yellow gold (kinda hard to tell with my craptacular pic)



Very pretty!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thank you.


----------



## its_a_keeper

thank sfor the nice words and I love seeing so many nice earrings!
Specially hoops! Necromancer, you got really nice ones.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co pearl studs


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Pandora Hybiscus Earrings...


^pretty!  I love flower motif jewelry.




Necromancer said:


> *frick*, I love your aquamarine studs. I must say, that colour does look good on you.


^thank you!




Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing some bezel set diamond studs. They're set in yellow gold (kinda hard to tell with my craptacular pic)


^I LOVE a bezel setting!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Necromancer said:


> *skyqueen*, that amethyst necklace you want sounds magnificent. I may have to Google that, now you've mentioned it. :greengrin:


I started a thread....................


----------



## loves




----------



## frick&frack

loves said:


>


^beautiful peridot studs!


----------



## loves

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful peridot studs!



thank you  you are good, i'm not really knowledgeable about coloured gems and if i wasn't told by the SA they're peridot, i'd just call them the cheap green ones (emerald is the expensive green one)


----------



## Radissen

Today I was wearing a pair of heartshaped diamond studs from Dirks Design (a danish jewelry boutique).


----------



## frick&frack

loves said:


> thank you  you are good, i'm not really knowledgeable about coloured gems and if i wasn't told by the SA they're peridot, i'd just call them the cheap green ones (emerald is the expensive green one)


^lol...I love my gemstones & know them well.




Radissen said:


> Today I was wearing a pair of heartshaped diamond studs from Dirks Design (a danish jewelry boutique).


^they're very pretty!


----------



## MrsTGreen

*Necromancer, frick&frack*...Thanks for the compliments


----------



## MrsTGreen

Radissen said:


> Today I was wearing a pair of heartshaped diamond studs from Dirks Design (a danish jewelry boutique).



Pretty.


----------



## Necromancer

garnet earrings 





and I'm wearing the matching ring too (http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr110/necromancer-one-thousand/jewellery/garnetcrossring.jpg)


----------



## Necromancer

Radissen said:


> Today I was wearing a pair of heartshaped diamond studs from Dirks Design (a danish jewelry boutique).



These are so sweet.



loves said:


>



Are they peridot? They're a gorgeous colour.



skyqueen said:


> I started a thread....................


You did? Excellent. I'll go and see if I can find it.


----------



## loves

Necromancer said:


> Are they peridot? They're a gorgeous colour.



yup peridot and thanks!



frick&frack said:


> ^lol...I love my gemstones & know them well


----------



## its_a_keeper

loves said:


> ...


really pretty ones!



Radissen said:


> Today I was wearing a pair of heartshaped diamond studs from Dirks Design (a danish jewelry boutique).



nice and shiny 



Necromancer said:


> garnet earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm wearing the matching ring too (http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr110/necromancer-one-thousand/jewellery/garnetcrossring.jpg)



great pairing! My Mom is so into Garnets lately that I love seeing them, too!


----------



## loves

Necromancer said:


> garnet earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm wearing the matching ring too (http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr110/necromancer-one-thousand/jewellery/garnetcrossring.jpg)



very pretty necro 

*itsakeeper* thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> garnet earrings


ooo...so pretty!


----------



## Radissen

Thanks for the sweet comments. I really like them and have worn them nonstop since I got them a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Bethc

YG Frivoli


----------



## skyqueen

loves said:


>


Love the Peridot, love the Bolide but really love the horses in your avatar!



Radissen said:


> Today I was wearing a pair of heartshaped diamond studs from Dirks Design (a danish jewelry boutique).


Lovely!



Necromancer said:


> garnet earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm wearing the matching ring too (http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr110/necromancer-one-thousand/jewellery/garnetcrossring.jpg)


Garnets always seem like such a powerful stone to me...lovely!


----------



## Necromancer

^ thanks.


----------



## Necromancer

pearl earrings today


----------



## loves

skyqueen said:


> Love the Peridot, love the Bolide but really love the horses in your avatar!



aren't they lovely? absolutely loving your avatar too


----------



## jasleensmom

my ruby studs earrings ...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Necromancer said:


> pearl earrings today



Very pretty!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Forever21...
www.i974.photobu





cket.com


----------



## Necromancer

Are they enamel? I like, I like. 
...and thanks for the compliment about the pearl earrings.


----------



## Necromancer

This is a pic I've posted previously, but I'm wearing these blue topaz earrings today:


----------



## MrsTGreen

Necromancer said:


> Are they enamel? I like, I like.
> ...and thanks for the compliment about the pearl earrings.



Thanks It's enamel.


----------



## kiwishopper

Ippolita rose gold with smoky quartz (sorry the DY ring is in the way lol)


----------



## Necromancer

^ they're very nice


----------



## Necromancer

today I'm wearing gold piggy earrings


----------



## skyqueen

kiwishopper said:


> Ippolita rose gold with smoky quartz (sorry the DY ring is in the way lol)


Love Ippolita!



Necromancer said:


> today I'm wearing gold piggy earrings


 
Adorable and unique!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Necromancer said:


> today I'm wearing gold piggy earrings



That is fun!


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, *skyqueen* and *its_a_keeper*. You should have seen the look on hubby's face when I saw them in the jewellery shop and said I wanted them, he was surprised. I think they're cute and fun.


----------



## Necromancer

Today I'm wearing green chalcedony earrings.


----------



## skyqueen

Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing green chalcedony earrings.


I'm not usually a green gal...but that is a gorgeous green! Good enough to eat!!!


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks. 
I'm wearing a top with that shade of green in it, so it matches well.


----------



## Necromancer

rose gold hoops with rose, white and yellow gold beads


----------



## kiwishopper

Necromancer said:


> rose gold hoops with rose, white and yellow gold beads



Beautiful and unique design! I like how it has all 3 colours of the gold


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thanks. I must say, I do like all the different coloured golds together in jewellery.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Necromancer said:
			
		

> rose gold hoops with rose, white and yellow gold beads



Really pretty! I like the size a lot!


----------



## Noneeta

Necromancer said:
			
		

> rose gold hoops with rose, white and yellow gold beads



Oooh these are really pretty!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I'm boring. I'm wearing diamond studs.


----------



## einseine

WG Love bracelet and my new 3-stone Tiffany BTYD "type" bracelet.  The stones are around 0.4 carats.  I have the diamond studs not much in use remodeled into this bracelet.


----------



## its_a_keeper

coachlover1000 said:
			
		

> I'm boring. I'm wearing diamond studs.



Nothin boring about some sparkle


----------



## ColdSteel

00g white pearl silicone tunnels in my ears. I had some rhinestone studded 00g black acrylic spirals stuck through them earlier today. Second and third holes, plain metal studs.


----------



## einseine

einseine said:


> WG Love bracelet and my new 3-stone Tiffany BTYD "type" bracelet. The stones are around 0.4 carats. I have the diamond studs not much in use remodeled into this bracelet.


 
Ugh,,, misposted...:shame:


----------



## etk123

Bump....and mothers day dangle pearls


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> Bump....and mothers day dangle pearls


Love these...just like a gorgeous flower!


----------



## etk123

skyqueen said:
			
		

> Love these...just like a gorgeous flower!



Thank you! I love them too, yes, they're kind of whimsical...; )


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> pearl earrings today


^beautiful pearls!




MrsTGreen said:


> Forever21...


^I love floral jewelry!




Necromancer said:


> This is a pic I've posted previously, but I'm wearing these blue topaz earrings today:


^the perfect drops...right below the lobe!


----------



## frick&frack

kiwishopper said:


> Ippolita rose gold with smoky quartz (sorry the DY ring is in the way lol)


^very pretty!  smoky quartz is a great neutral stone.




Necromancer said:


> today I'm wearing gold piggy earrings


^how funny!




Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing green chalcedony earrings.


^beautiful color!




Necromancer said:


> rose gold hoops with rose, white and yellow gold beads


^they're fantastic!


----------



## frick&frack

etk123 said:


> Bump....and mothers day dangle pearls


^they're beautiful!  I love pearls in a drop style.


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful pearls!
> 
> 
> 
> ^I love floral jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> ^the perfect drops...right below the lobe!



Thanks


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks for all those compliments, girls. 



etk123 said:


> Bump....and mothers day dangle pearls



They are lovely. I do so love pearls.


----------



## Necromancer

I've been wearing these deep dark blue sapphire studs for a few days now. Sorry for the crappy phone pic with no flash.


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing orchid earrings from Etsy! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## etk123

Necromancer said:


> I've been wearing these deep dark blue sapphire studs for a few days now. Sorry for the crappy phone pic with no flash.


Love these


kiwishopper said:


> Wearing orchid earrings from Etsy! More pictures are on my blog



Sooo pretty!


----------



## kiwishopper

Reviving this thread, I was wearing Ippolita smoky quartz with rose gold yesterday


----------



## Necromancer

^ They're lovely. 
These are still in from last night - gold huggies with created rubies. (the flash was a bit bright)


----------



## BarbAga

Diamond trillion dangle


----------



## MrsTGreen

SS Tiffany & Co. Bead Earrings


----------



## lovepup

My favorite Tiffany bow earrings


----------



## Necromancer

paua studs (because they match my nails at the moment)


----------



## ElleFlowers

I am wearing my Reminiscence earrings


----------



## jollywa

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing orchid earrings from Etsy! More pictures are on my blog


Those are soooo pretty!


----------



## jollywa

Necromancer said:


> rose gold hoops with rose, white and yellow gold beads


You gave me an idea. I could use my story wheels in a similar way. Thanks.


----------



## couturequeen

Cannot get enough of these Erickson Beamon earrings


----------



## BarbAga

Round diamond studs


----------



## ElleFlowers

Kenneth Jay Lane resin earrings


----------



## attyxthomas

chanel crystal CC studs


----------



## juicyincouture

cheapie gold hoops.


----------



## Necromancer

diamond huggies today


----------



## kiwishopper

ElleFlowers said:


> I am wearing my Reminiscence earrings



This is the coolest earring I have ever seen!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

SS Tiffany & Co. Bead Studs


----------



## ElleFlowers

kiwishopper said:


> This is the coolest earring I have ever seen!!


 
Thanks! I have been looking for these earrings everywhere since I saw someone wearing them on television. Finally found them iin the Reminiscence store in Antwerp.


----------



## Necromancer

garnet bezel set studs


----------



## MrsTGreen

SS Tiffany & Co Bead Studs


----------



## baggyland

David Yurman, very small. White gold?


----------



## Necromancer

opal drop


----------



## ElleFlowers

kiwishopper said:


> This is the coolest earring I have ever seen!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Necromancer said:


> opal drop


 
Very pretty!!!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thank you


----------



## Necromancer

small amethyst earrings for today


----------



## dzi

Now wearing Chanel 18K white gold Camelia Earrings in the large size V(^_^)V


----------



## etk123

Necromancer said:


> small amethyst earrings for today



Oooh I love this style


----------



## advokaitplm

Diamond bezel studs comprised of 5 princess cut diamonds and four pie cut diamonds on each stud, custom made, appx tcw: .5 per earring


----------



## Lilylovelv

The bigger slightly twisted diamond hoop on my first hole and the smaller hoop on my second hole.


----------



## Lexi492

I wear the same earrings pretty much every day which are a pair of 1ct diamond studs...they go with everything & are simple & pretty!

Sometimes I switch it up if it's for a special occasion but these are my fave!


----------



## ana07

These ones... 

http://www.riverisland.com/Online/women/jewellery/earrings/light-blue-crystal-dangle-earrings-623849


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My New Diamond Studs, LOVE them!!!


----------



## Myrkur

These Chanel earrings


----------



## jollywa

advokaitplm said:


> ]
> Diamond bezel studs comprised of 5 princess cut diamonds and four pie cut diamonds on each stud, custom made, appx tcw: .5 per earring


Very pretty!


----------



## jollywa

Myrkur said:


> These Chanel earrings


I really like these ones, too.


----------



## BeigeRose

That's very pretty!


----------



## Myrkur

jollywa said:


> I really like these ones, too.



Thank you


----------



## Necromancer

Wow, this has become a bit of a zombie thread.
I'm wearing these gold three tone earrings.


----------



## littlehomerun

einseine said:


> WG Love bracelet and my new 3-stone Tiffany BTYD "type" bracelet.  The stones are around 0.4 carats.  I have the diamond studs not much in use remodeled into this bracelet.



I love your DBTY bracelet very much.  Is each stone .40 carat?  I am interested in getting the custom made one like yours.  Does the bracelet often flip to the back side?  Thx so much!


----------



## Caz71

my diamond studs...


----------



## Luvshandbags

Return to Tiffany heart studs.


----------



## advokaitplm

Diamond bezel studs that I hardly ever take out


----------



## poodlicious

My diamond studs, always!


----------



## etk123

I love this thread, but ladies...  :useless:


----------



## etk123

My contribution... my Tiffany Soleste earrings


----------



## einseine

littlehomerun said:


> I love your DBTY bracelet very much.  Is each stone .40 carat?  I am interested in getting the custom made one like yours.  Does the bracelet often flip to the back side?  Thx so much!



Thanks littlehomerun!  yes, each stone is around .40.  Yes, each diamond often flips to the backside, but also returns to the backside.  I don't care if they flip because you can see the diamonds from both.


----------



## Necromancer

etk123 said:


> I love this thread, but ladies...  :useless:



I agree.

Today I'm wearing some small diamond hoop earrings.


----------



## Blossy

I wore medium sized gold hoops.


----------



## Toria

I wore very small hoops with very tiny chocolate diamonds. Hardly noticeably but sparkle like crazy when the light hits.


----------



## its_a_keeper

etk123 said:


> My contribution... my Tiffany Soleste earrings



Pretty studs!



Necromancer said:


> Today I'm wearing some small diamond hoop earrings.



Nice hoops!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thanks. 

Today I'm wearing the first pair of gold earrings I ever bought, way back in 1979/1980. Gold leaves and berries hoops. As you can probably tell, I wear these a lot.


----------



## Necromancer

Today's earrings: small diamond studs, claw set in yellow gold (hard to tell by the pic).


----------



## Caz71

advokaitplm said:


> View attachment 1830580
> 
> 
> Diamond bezel studs comprised of 5 princess cut diamonds and four pie cut diamonds on each stud, custom made, appx tcw: .5 per earring



wow very nice!


----------



## advokaitplm

Caz71 said:


> wow very nice!



Thank you! They were an unbelievable price at $750 and they measure diameter wise as a 2ctw pair. I love that they lay flat against the ear.


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> My contribution... my Tiffany Soleste earrings



I am so glad I came across this pic, your earrings look beautiful! I have been looking for some new everyday earrings and I love these!


----------



## cung

My diamond studs in platinum, 0.45cttw


----------



## dster1

Wishbone earrings today


----------



## jade

I got these at an artisan craft fair a few years ago.  They are made of leather and super light!

[etsy: http://www.etsy.com/shop/tomgirl]


----------



## annam

Diamond studs. I wear them everyday.


----------



## Caz71

My Pandora hearts that I got for valentines.. They are teeny tiny.


----------



## its_a_keeper

cung said:


> My diamond studs in platinum, 0.45cttw



Pretty studs



dster1 said:


> Wishbone earrings today



Those are fun



jade said:


> I got these at an artisan craft fair a few years ago.  They are made of leather and super light!
> 
> [etsy: http://www.etsy.com/shop/tomgirl]



This is pretty! 



Caz71 said:


> My Pandora hearts that I got for valentines.. They are teeny tiny.



They are cute


----------



## kiwishopper

einseine said:


> Thanks littlehomerun!  yes, each stone is around .40.  Yes, each diamond often flips to the backside, but also returns to the backside.  I don't care if they flip because you can see the diamonds from both.



I may be late on the reply but this is one VERY gorgeous earring!!!


----------



## Strictmuffin

My diamond studs


----------



## Strictmuffin

my diamond studs under different lighting


----------



## Harpertoo

In keeping with my painfully casual attire. Me & Ro tiny lotus.


----------



## Caz71

Finally got my 3rd piercing - the 2nd one was no good to show off with my Tiffany earrings..

Wearing my RTT mini hearts.


----------



## jewelrygirl2

Today I'm wearing diamond earrings that form the shape of Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Candice0985

my 1.5 carat diamond studs, my ears are always boring


----------



## Kissmark

Harpertoo said:


> In keeping with my painfully casual attire. Me & Ro tiny lotus.



These are so cute!


----------



## Caz71

Candice0985 said:


> my 1.5 carat diamond studs, my ears are always boring



Sounds like exciting bling to me haha


----------



## sprintqueen

My south sea diamond pearls


----------



## Candice0985

Caz71 said:


> Sounds like exciting bling to me haha



i'm not saying I don't appreciate them because I love my studs!! it's monotonous for me because I don't wear anything else, my ears are super sensitive..


----------



## kiwishopper

My diamond studs


----------



## peachiesncream

This is my favourite thread because I'm so excited to finally be able to wear earrings after my starter studs come off. I really like seeing everyone's earrings! 

Just small silver ball studs for me now. Can't wait to change! Have a pair of mikimoto 7.5mm AA pearl studs waiting!


----------



## Sparkle74

i wore tiffany silver ball thingies. they are my new faves.


----------



## AndieAbroad

Not designer, but I was missing Australia today, so I wore a pair of studs I bought when I was living in Sydney...







They're sterling silver and Gaspeite. I bought Gaspeite jewellery for myself, my sister, AND my mother when I was in Oz. It's only naturally-occurring in Australia and Canada. It's a vivid green and has brown inclusions and veins like turquoise. I think it's such a neat stone


----------



## advokaitplm

AndieAbroad said:


> Not designer, but I was missing Australia today, so I wore a pair of studs I bought when I was living in Sydney...
> 
> They're sterling silver and Gaspeite. I bought Gaspeite jewellery for myself, my sister, AND my mother when I was in Oz. It's only naturally-occurring in Australia and Canada. It's a vivid green and has brown inclusions and veins like turquoise. I think it's such a neat stone



Very cute and nice pieces of nostalgic!


----------



## AndieAbroad

advokaitplm said:


> Very cute and nice pieces of nostalgic!



Thank you, you're so sweet!


----------



## randr21

Pearl studs almost 300 days of the year. Best buy ever for under 150 bucks


----------



## Caz71

new diamond studs...


----------



## mek118

My new sterling silver studs


----------



## Designpurchaser

Diamond studs, just under a carat, pretty much wear them every day


----------



## LianaVincenza

Silver hoops...my go-tos


----------



## Younna

Diamond studs like almost always


----------



## MissNataliie

Caz71 said:


> new diamond studs...





Designpurchaser said:


> Diamond studs, just under a carat, pretty much wear them every day





Younna said:


> Diamond studs like almost always



Where are your diamond studs from? I've been looking for a simple and classy pair, but I can't find the perfect ones.


----------



## Caz71

MissNataliie said:


> Where are your diamond studs from? I've been looking for a simple and classy pair, but I can't find the perfect ones.



From a local jewellery chain, was 699 reduce to 489. size .25 carats. Got them a few months ago ...


----------



## Blossy

My new SS beads


----------



## mek118

pearl and gold studs


----------



## Necromancer

AndieAbroad said:


> Not designer, but I was missing Australia today, so I wore a pair of studs I bought when I was living in Sydney...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're sterling silver and Gaspeite. I bought Gaspeite jewellery for myself, my sister, AND my mother when I was in Oz. It's only naturally-occurring in Australia and Canada. It's a vivid green and has brown inclusions and veins like turquoise. I think it's such a neat stone



They're cute studs, did you buy them in Sydney?


----------



## Necromancer

Today I'm wearing nephrite jade gold studs


----------



## AndieAbroad

Necromancer said:


> They're cute studs, did you buy them in Sydney?



Thank you, and I sure did! I got them on King St. in Newtown. Do you live in Sydney? I could dig up the name and address of the store if you're wanting a pair for yourself


----------



## Necromancer

Yep,  I'm from Sydney and know Newtown quite well. I like to dine out there every so often, there are some good places along King St, and I whiled away many hours drinking at The Marlborough Hotel in 2011 (because it was close to RPA). I like unusual or uncommon gemstones.


----------



## AndieAbroad

Necromancer said:


> Yep,  I'm from Sydney and know Newtown quite well. I like to dine out there every so often, there are some good places along King St, and I whiled away many hours drinking at The Marlborough Hotel in 2011 (because it was close to RPA). I like unusual or uncommon gemstones.



I used to live in both Newtown and Enmore, and miss them both desperately. I love Marly Bar! They used to have a great cover band doing ABBA and Jackson 5 and all of the silly ones. The top deck on Zanzibar is also TDF in summer. I still think best deal in town is Kuleto's 2-for-1 cocktail happy hours, though 

Anyway! Enough waxing on about my long lost hometown. I got the studs at a store called *Beyond*, at 207 King Street. It's not usually my kind of place (crystals and tarot in the back, etc.) but they have some beautiful jewellery in the front, and I got distracted one day when walking by to my favourite fashion jewellery/watch store in Sydney...Therine & Teven, which is right next door!


----------



## Necromancer

Yeah, you can find some interesting goodies in those types of mystic crystal/tarot/hippie shops. I have bought some lovely stuff over the years. I'll have to check out Beyond the next time I'm up that end of Newtown. Thanks.


----------



## elmel

I wear my diamond studs just about every day - 3/4 carat each, which I think is a nice size (although, I certainly wouldn't complain about an upgrade one day, either !)


----------



## periogirl28

My everyday diamond studs. F colour VS1 1cttw. Looking to upgrade these!


----------



## AndieAbroad

periogirl28 said:


> My everyday diamond studs. F colour VS1 1cttw. Looking to upgrade these!
> View attachment 2089155



Wow, these are beautiful. And don't rush an upgrade - they look like the perfect size for you!


----------



## skyqueen

periogirl28 said:


> My everyday diamond studs. F colour VS1 1cttw. Looking to upgrade these!
> View attachment 2089155





AndieAbroad said:


> Wow, these are beautiful. And don't rush an upgrade - they look like the perfect size for you!



Couldn't agree more!
Stunning!!!


----------



## periogirl28

AndieAbroad said:


> Wow, these are beautiful. And don't rush an upgrade - they look like the perfect size for you!





skyqueen said:


> Couldn't agree more!
> Stunning!!!



Thank so much! Have had these for ages and I do love the sparkle. I will keep them for sentimental reasons but bigger can't hurt!


----------



## Harpertoo

periogirl28 said:


> Thank so much! Have had these for ages and I do love the sparkle. I will keep them for sentimental reasons but bigger can't hurt!



I'd definitely hold on to those. They are a very versatile size!
I have some that are a little over 1ct ea, the stones are gorgeous, but size is a bit too much for every day...for me, anyway. I'm considering re-setting mine. I rarely wear them.

My earrings today are yg Tiffany Zellige.


----------



## Caz71

AndieAbroad said:


> I used to live in both Newtown and Enmore, and miss them both desperately. I love Marly Bar! They used to have a great cover band doing ABBA and Jackson 5 and all of the silly ones. The top deck on Zanzibar is also TDF in summer. I still think best deal in town is Kuleto's 2-for-1 cocktail happy hours, though
> 
> Anyway! Enough waxing on about my long lost hometown. I got the studs at a store called *Beyond*, at 207 King Street. It's not usually my kind of place (crystals and tarot in the back, etc.) but they have some beautiful jewellery in the front, and I got distracted one day when walking by to my favourite fashion jewellery/watch store in Sydney...Therine & Teven, which is right next door!



I used to live in sydney too but in outer west. Used to go to townies and I miss Newtown and all the goths!


----------



## etk123

Harpertoo said:


> I'd definitely hold on to those. They are a very versatile size!
> I have some that are a little over 1ct ea, the stones are gorgeous, but size is a bit too much for every day...for me, anyway. I'm considering re-setting mine. I rarely wear them.
> 
> My earrings today are yg Tiffany Zellige.



I love these.


----------



## etk123

New pearls came today, 10-11mm.


----------



## Caz71

my paved swarovski hearts (again) I think they are my new every day earrings..


----------



## MrsTGreen

Harpertoo said:


> I'd definitely hold on to those. They are a very versatile size!
> I have some that are a little over 1ct ea, the stones are gorgeous, but size is a bit too much for every day...for me, anyway. I'm considering re-setting mine. I rarely wear them.
> 
> My earrings today are yg Tiffany Zellige.



Love!!


----------



## periogirl28

etk123 said:


> New pearls came today, 10-11mm.



Luminous! Great choice, the size is perfect for you and so chic!


----------



## periogirl28

Harpertoo said:


> I'd definitely hold on to those. They are a very versatile size!
> I have some that are a little over 1ct ea, the stones are gorgeous, but size is a bit too much for every day...for me, anyway. I'm considering re-setting mine. I rarely wear them.
> 
> My earrings today are yg Tiffany Zellige.



These Tiffanys are sooooo pretty! I am thinking of getting exactly what you have, studs of about 2 carats in total. As my earlobes are quite large, I think I can carry them off. Would love to know what reset design you are considing for yours.


----------



## etk123

periogirl28 said:


> Luminous! Great choice, the size is perfect for you and so chic!



Thank you! I was so excited about them I slept in them lol.


----------



## lightgreen22

I wore some silver hoops that I bought at Bendel's. I think they're Sparkle brand? Well I haven't worn earrings in a very long time, but I just had to pair these with my chunky grey sweater  I wore my hair down today though, so I'm not sure if anyone noticed them.


----------



## Blossy

I'm wearing yg and garnet dangles


----------



## Blossy

Whoa, sorry, I didn't expect the image to be so big!


----------



## etk123

Blossy said:


> I'm wearing yg and garnet dangles



They're so pretty


----------



## periogirl28

Blossy said:


> I'm wearing yg and garnet dangles



Delicate and feminine, very much my style too, love them!


----------



## Harpertoo

periogirl28 said:


> These Tiffanys are sooooo pretty! I am thinking of getting exactly what you have, studs of about 2 carats in total. As my earlobes are quite large, I think I can carry them off. Would love to know what reset design you are considing for yours.



Since I don't wear the earrings, I was considering using one stone for a RHR.
I typically don't like halos for larger stones, but maybe for a little over 1ct round I might like it. I'm going to give the earrings another shot this Spring. I really thought I would wear them daily when I had them set. But it's been a few years.


----------



## AndieAbroad

Blossy said:


> I'm wearing yg and garnet dangles



Gorgeous!


----------



## Blossy

Thanks ladies!


----------



## periogirl28

Harpertoo said:


> Since I don't wear the earrings, I was considering using one stone for a RHR.
> I typically don't like halos for larger stones, but maybe for a little over 1ct round I might like it. I'm going to give the earrings another shot this Spring. I really thought I would wear them daily when I had them set. But it's been a few years.



May I encourage you to wear them and give them a chance?


----------



## Harpertoo

periogirl28 said:


> May I encourage you to wear them and give them a chance?


I do need to give them a shot. Heading out for a holiday next week.
I'll wear the studs and see how it feels. Yikes sorry this pic is so HUGE. No idea how to resize!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Harpertoo said:


> I do need to give them a shot. Heading out for a holiday next week.
> I'll wear the studs and see how it feels. Yikes sorry this pic is so HUGE. No idea how to resize!



Lovely...you can't beat diamond studs


----------



## periogirl28

Harpertoo said:


> I do need to give them a shot. Heading out for a holiday next week.
> I'll wear the studs and see how it feels. Yikes sorry this pic is so HUGE. No idea how to resize!



These look fab on you, I don't think they are too large at all.


----------



## Blossy

Today it's tricolour gold hoops for me.


----------



## StaffieMom1971

Wore my bday gift from hubby.  3 cttw diamond studs (1 ct each surrounded by.50 ct of smaller diamonds).


----------



## sneezz

Tiffany & Co Paloma Picasso X earrings in WG


----------



## designerdiva40

I've been wearing some Gucci diamond G studs that I've had for years.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Nice DD 

I've been wearing my diamond studs.


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Nice DD
> 
> I've been wearing my diamond studs.



I'll soon be wearing mine


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> I'll soon be wearing mine





I just tried to load my pic of my studs and there's a question mark!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> I just tried to load my pic of my studs and there's a question mark!!



I'd love to see them


----------



## Designpurchaser

Designpurchaser said:


> Nice DD
> 
> I've been wearing my diamond studs.



Finally able to post pic of my studs


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Finally able to post pic of my studs



Lovely size DP...... They look perfect


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> Lovely size DP...... They look perfect



I did it at last!!! Thanks DD


----------



## Necromancer

Yellow gold dangles with rose gold spinning ball:


----------



## sirensrise

Designpurchaser said:


> Finally able to post pic of my studs



beautiful studs, can i ask the size?


----------



## Caz71

sneezz said:


> Tiffany & Co Paloma Picasso X earrings in WG



They are NICE!


----------



## periogirl28

Wore these jade and diamond earrings recently to a family dinner. Golly I dunno why it's rotated. My pic is fine in my files.


----------



## designerdiva40

I forgot I had these earrings until a lovely lady reminded me.

Pearl studs set in YG


----------



## Designpurchaser

sirensrise said:


> beautiful studs, can i ask the size?



Thank you. Just under 1 carat. 0.95/0.97, they have the same look as I carat but financially a better buy than 1 carat


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Thank you. Just under 1 carat. 0.95/0.97, they have the same look as I carat but financially a better buy than 1 carat



Agree totally I saw some diamond studs that were .64 total so .32 in each ear but they looked much bigger than .25 in each year but for near enough the same price.


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Thank you. Just under 1 carat. 0.95/0.97, they have the same look as I carat but financially a better buy than 1 carat



is that each earring or total together ??


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> is that each earring or total together ??



Together! That size in each ear would be gross!! (IMO)


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Together! That size in each ear would be gross!! (IMO)



 If someone wanted to buy me that size I would be more than willing to accept 

I think they look like the perfect size......I was confused because I thought one might be .95 & the other .97


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> Agree totally I saw some diamond studs that were .64 total so .32 in each ear but they looked much bigger than .25 in each year but for near enough the same price.



I think I've said before _just under_ the carat by far is the cheaper way to buy them


----------



## tatertot

I wore my LuLu Frost for J.Crew earrings today and I absolutely love them. My son thinks they're pretty fun and sparkly too so that's a bonus also (he's three).


----------



## Harpertoo

I'm wearing my +2ctw studs again today.
I have to laugh an earlier poster both called mine lovely and then commented that size is gross.
I'm still withholding final judgement.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Harpertoo said:


> I'm wearing my +2ctw studs again today.
> I have to laugh an earlier poster both called mine lovely and then commented that size is gross.
> I'm still withholding final judgement.



I had no idea they were 2carat - you didn't say....I thought they were the same size as mine. 

The 1.8 carat I saw today looked BIG


----------



## designerdiva40

Harpertoo said:


> I'm wearing my +2ctw studs again today.
> I have to laugh an earlier poster both called mine lovely and then commented that size is gross.
> I'm still withholding final judgement.



The bigger the better 

Wish my budget would stretch to 2ctw....... Can you post a pic of you wearing them again so I can drawl. TIA


----------



## designerdiva40

Harpertoo said:


> I do need to give them a shot. Heading out for a holiday next week.
> I'll wear the studs and see how it feels. Yikes sorry this pic is so HUGE. No idea how to resize!



Found your pic...... They are absolutely gorgeous & look a great size....... You can always let me look after them for you


----------



## Designpurchaser

Harpertoo said:


> I do need to give them a shot. Heading out for a holiday next week.
> I'll wear the studs and see how it feels. Yikes sorry this pic is so HUGE. No idea how to resize!



Here you go DD


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Here you go DD



Already found it Hun........ What I wouldn't do to own a pair of 2ctw....... I wonder if I could PX hubby


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> Already found it Hun........ What I wouldn't do to own a pair of 2ctw....... I wonder if I could PX hubby



 

You have more handbags hun than you know what to do with!! Get selling!


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> You have more handbags hun than you know what to do with!! Get selling!


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


>



No pain, no gain


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> No pain, no gain



I don't know if I could bear the pain of parting with any of my babies although a pair of 2ctw would be worth it but I think I might have to make do with a smaller pair for now


----------



## Harpertoo

Ah Well, maybe I have meaty earlobes....I really wish I wore about a size 4 ring so I could have better finger coverage with a 1 ct ring!


----------



## Necromancer

Today I'm wearing Sterling silver kyanite and iolite.


----------



## Junkenpo

periogirl28 said:


> Wore these jade and diamond earrings recently to a family dinner. Golly I dunno why it's rotated. My pic is fine in my files.



I love jade!  These are so pretty, thank you for sharing them!


----------



## kiwishopper

periogirl28 said:


> Wore these jade and diamond earrings recently to a family dinner. Golly I dunno why it's rotated. My pic is fine in my files.



So gorgeous and very elegant!! Love!!


----------



## periogirl28

Junkenpo said:


> I love jade!  These are so pretty, thank you for sharing them!





kiwishopper said:


> So gorgeous and very elegant!! Love!!



Thank you, you are both too kind! I really enjoy the eye candy posted in this forum and decided I should share a little too. Learning a lot too.


----------



## designerdiva40

Tiffany SS Bead earrings 10mm


----------



## Caz71

my gold hoops with small diamonds, DH bought for me a few years ago... Dont wear them often as mainly wear Silver now.


----------



## Caz71

designerdiva40 said:


> Tiffany SS Bead earrings 10mm



Wow they look big!


----------



## designerdiva40

Caz71 said:


> my gold hoops with small diamonds, DH bought for me a few years ago... Dont wear them often as mainly wear Silver now.
> 
> View attachment 2104478
> 
> 
> View attachment 2104479



Love those hoops but I can't help notice your bow necklace is it from Tiffany ?


----------



## Caz71

designerdiva40 said:


> Love those hoops but I can't help notice your bow necklace is it from Tiffany ?



It sure is, bought it before the price hike. Had been eying them for months!


----------



## designerdiva40

Caz71 said:


> Wow they look big!



They do don't they or maybe I have tiny ear lobes lol, I bought them at the same time as I bought the bracelet & necklace from Tiffanys but I sold the other two items & kept the earrings but now I feel there too big, that might be the reason I haven't worn them much, I think I prefer more delicate pieces now


----------



## designerdiva40

Caz71 said:


> It sure is, bought it before the price hike. Had been eying them for months!



Is the bow the same size as the bow on the bracelet ?
I think I might have to get the necklace it looks so cute


----------



## Caz71

designerdiva40 said:


> Is the bow the same size as the bow on the bracelet ?
> I think I might have to get the necklace it looks so cute



Mines the mini
 So guessing matching bead brac is mini
 Also comes both in medium 
.


----------



## designerdiva40

Caz71 said:


> Mines the mini
> So guessing matching bead brac is mini
> Also comes both in medium
> .



Thanks Caz


----------



## Caz71

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks Caz



my pleasure, we girls should get a discount or something for promoting their jewellery on this forum hahaha x


----------



## Anne2010

Love my vintage crystals. c.1904 from my grandma.


----------



## Maxine0802

I don't wear earrings today. I like your first earrings,they are cute.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Today's earrings








They match my diamond necklace 








Sadly they are not diamond but my necklace is...


----------



## Designpurchaser

Classic Chanel with drop pearl.


----------



## sneezz

Hearts and Arrows diamond studs


----------



## designerdiva40

sneezz said:


> Hearts and Arrows diamond studs



Hi your earrings look gorgeous, what size are they, I'm looking for my first pair & can't decide on size. TIA


----------



## sneezz

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi your earrings look gorgeous, what size are they, I'm looking for my first pair & can't decide on size. TIA



Thanks! IIRC they are 0.76 cttw. I couldn't afford to go up to 1 ct (the price difference was crazy) and figured this was a good compromise on size. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## rabbits

sneezz said:


> Hearts and Arrows diamond studs


 
These are lovely!


----------



## sneezz

Designpurchaser said:


> Classic Chanel with drop pearl.



Love these!



rabbits said:


> These are lovely!



Thanks!


----------



## Lips

Mind if I join in?

Today, I'm wearing these little beauts...






- Lips


----------



## Caz71

Lips said:


> Mind if I join in?
> 
> Today, I'm wearing these little beauts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lips



me like!!


----------



## Caz71

my diamond studs..


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffany & Co. SS 8mm Bead Earrings


----------



## kiwishopper

Club Monaco tassel earrings, picture per IG


----------



## MeenaTia

Caz71 said:


> my diamond studs..
> 
> View attachment 2108449


Do you mind letting me know what size your studs are.. TIA


----------



## Caz71

MeenaTia said:


> Do you mind letting me know what size your studs are.. TIA



Quarter ct


----------



## Junkenpo

I never do earring pics because they are so hard to take yourself.. but I finally cropped them, so here are several in a row. 

Little white roses.


----------



## Junkenpo

Sparkly little butterflies.


----------



## Junkenpo

Faux pearl bead and golden roses.


----------



## Junkenpo

Black and gold pattern.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Junkenpo said:


> I never do earring pics because they are so hard to take yourself.. but I finally cropped them, so here are several in a row.
> 
> Little white roses.





Junkenpo said:


> Sparkly little butterflies.





Junkenpo said:


> Faux pearl bead and golden roses.





Junkenpo said:


> Black and gold pattern.



I love all your earrings and I love the combinations you do with your double piercings! Very elegant. I'd like to get mine double pierced so I can do the same.


----------



## etk123

Junkenpo said:


> I never do earring pics because they are so hard to take yourself.. but I finally cropped them, so here are several in a row.
> 
> Little white roses.



Love them all! Where are the white flowers from??


----------



## nevia

etk123 said:


> New pearls came today, 10-11mm.



I love it! can you post a link which one are these? I see they are from perl paradise! Georgeus!!!


----------



## Caz71

Junkenpo said:


> Sparkly little butterflies.



They are gorgeousn! Looks good with yr studs.


----------



## etk123

nevia said:


> I love it! can you post a link which one are these? I see they are from perl paradise! Georgeus!!!



Thanks! I just went and checked my paperwork, they're 9-10, not 10-11. Don't know where my brain is sometimes!! They're freshwater AAA round, white gold posts. I meant to order the Freshadama but messed up, then when they came I thought about exchanging them but they're so pretty I kept them. Here's the link..
http://www.pearlparadise.com/90100-mm-White-Freshwater-Pearl-Stud-Earrings558.aspx


----------



## Junkenpo

slowlikehoney said:


> I love all your earrings and I love the combinations you do with your double piercings! Very elegant. I'd like to get mine double pierced so I can do the same.



Thank you! I let a friend talk me into it in college. She wanted 2nd piercings and wanted someone to go with her and get 2nd piercings, too. lol I like them. 



etk123 said:


> Love them all! Where are the white flowers from??



Ever since I saw the Dior Pre Catelan  earrings, I've been wanting a pair of roses for awhile, but the money tree is bare at the moment, so I actually picked these up at a Forever 21.  I think they were $4 in a set with the faux pearls and the butterflies. 



Caz71 said:


> They are gorgeousn! Looks good with yr studs.



Thank you!


----------



## etk123

Junkenpo said:


> Ever since I saw the Dior Pre Catelan  earrings, I've been wanting a pair of roses for awhile, but the money tree is bare at the moment, so I actually picked these up at a Forever 21.  I think they were $4 in a set with the faux pearls and the butterflies.



Great find, they're all adorable!


----------



## slowlikehoney

etk123 said:


> Love them all! Where are the white flowers from??



I got a pack of 6 different colors, 3 different sizes of roses from H&M the other day.  There were some small white roses like that.


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Sorry for crappy pic...


----------



## Junkenpo

IzzeyAnn said:


> Sorry for crappy pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2325647



How lovely!  I like the curve of them, are they solid and heavy or hollow and lighter than they look?


----------



## amrx87

David yurman infinity earrings w london blue topaz


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

1carat diamond studs. I've been wearing them a lot lately... I'm learning to see the beauty in simplistic pieces.


----------



## slowlikehoney

IzzeyAnn said:


> Sorry for crappy pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2325647





I'm wearing mine just like this today. Mine are sterling silver. They're hollow and light, but sturdy and do not dent or bend. They're the perfect hoop IMHO.


----------



## its_a_keeper

slowlikehoney said:


> View attachment 2328937
> 
> I'm wearing mine just like this today. Mine are sterling silver. They're hollow and light, but sturdy and do not dent or bend. They're the perfect hoop IMHO.



They look great on you. Nice simple size!


----------



## slowlikehoney

its_a_keeper said:


> They look great on you. Nice simple size!



Thank you! I like this size too. Any bigger and I feel like they would get caught on something. I'm clumsy like that. Lol! 

Though I am thinking of getting some gold hoops maybe a little bigger, but thinner. Like 1 to 1.5in.


----------



## princess.shelby

Today I'm wearing my Tiffany pearls  8-9 mm studs. Absolutely love them!


----------



## ashlend

Blue Nile white gold hoops:


----------



## roor84

These ... Jcrew!


----------



## ashlend

Wearing the same hoops as yesterday. They're new and I love them!


----------



## Caz71

Does anyone have pyramid studs????


----------



## NYTexan

My Bulgari onyx


----------



## ashlend

^ I love those! Beautiful.

I don't have pyramid studs Caz, but have been wanting some. I love studs.

Today I'm wearing my 7mm Tahitian pearl studs that I got in 2006 on our honeymoon in French Polynesia.


----------



## Caz71

ashlend said:


> ^ I love those! Beautiful.
> 
> I don't have pyramid studs Caz, but have been wanting some. I love studs.
> 
> Today I'm wearing my 7mm Tahitian pearl studs that I got in 2006 on our honeymoon in French Polynesia.



I found some 9ct gold ones at my local jewellerer. I put on layby so will get them soon, cant wait. will post pics!


----------



## ashlend

Caz71 said:


> I found some 9ct gold ones at my local jewellerer. I put on layby so will get them soon, cant wait. will post pics!





Nice! can't wait to see. 


Today I'm wearing these diamond studs  that I've had since 2006. 1.5 ct. tw, in platinum. I want to upgrade them to round ones at some point soon. I'm actually pretty happy with the size of these, but with the square shape it's too much work keeping them straight in my ears.


----------



## NYTexan

Bri 333 said:


> My Kate Spade Park Place earrings.


Love the Kate Spade


----------



## ashlend

Small diamond hoops in WG today.


----------



## bambistyle

Thomas sabo freshwater pearl studs


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My new inside out diamond hoops DH bought me!!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Today, I am wearing these Lagos earrings I recently found at TJ Maxx. This picture is from when I first purchased them.


----------



## kittybabygoo

My new 1 cttw princess cut diamond stud!


&#10084;&#65039;kittybabygoo&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mad_for_chanel

T&Co round cobblestone earrings


----------



## anthonyroman06

Spendaholic said:


> *I Thought It Would Be Fun To Have A Thread About Earrings, I've Been Unable To Find One. *
> 
> *Post Pictures & Chat*
> 
> *Yesturday I Wore My*
> *Sterling Silver Heart Studs With 1 Diamond In Each.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today I Wore My *
> *Sterling Silver Flat Ball Studs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking nice. Give some specification about these Earrings.


----------



## LVoeletters

Yellow gold diamond hoops... I want inside out hoops so bad!


----------



## rm_petite

My earrings for this month. My birthstone Tiffany cushion cut aquamarine with diamond  in platinum setting


----------



## ceb72

Cartier mini trinity.


----------



## shepink72

I am wearing these today made by me. LV inspired.


----------



## jenna_foo

Picked these gems up today


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Inside out diamond hoops


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

YG Pandora hoop earrings, I only like Pandora in YG, don't generally do white metals at all.


----------



## jenna_foo

14 kt blossom studs


----------



## jenna_foo

14kt pearl dangles


----------



## jenna_foo

14kt gold hoops


----------



## jenna_foo

Silver and 18kt gold ear hooks


----------



## jenna_foo

14kt gold and ruby earrings


----------



## DizzyFairy

My new swarovski earrings


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Ippolita large turquoise drops


----------



## rutabaga

Pearl studs. I'm boring.


----------



## jenna_foo

Sapphire and diamond hoops


----------



## bagladyseattle

Wearing my 4 prong studs.


----------



## Stacey D

My diamond cluster earrings.


----------



## CarolineJ

I wear my diamond studs every day.  They are just under 2ctw set in platinum.  My husband gave them to me when I had our first daughter, and said you owe me another baby since it's a pair of diamonds!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

CarolineJ said:


> I wear my diamond studs every day.  They are just under 2ctw set in platinum.  My husband gave them to me when I had our first daughter, and said you owe me another baby since it's a pair of diamonds!


 No buyer's remorse! No exchange, no refund, all sales are final!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bagladyseattle said:


> Wearing my 4 prong studs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656222




&#10084;&#65039;your style, and studs!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

No earrings, or jewelry for that matter. I'm on bedrest, I spent the entire day on my couch!!! Hate it, but worth it!


----------



## jenna_foo

Peridot in 14kt bezel setting


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Studs from my hubby....


----------



## river_dlight

My new fave... Golden South Sea Pearls from Jewelmer. I wear them everyday.


----------



## CornishMon

I have three pairs of diamond studs 1ct, 1/2ct and 1/4 ct that I wear daily in my three holes in my ears.  Nothing else.


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## skyqueen

Inside/outside hoops with a slight twist. 
E/VS1 4 tcw. 1.5" long


----------



## elleestbelle

VCA sweet Alhambra MOP ear studs


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Inside/outside hoops with a slight twist.
> E/VS1 4 tcw. 1.5" long



Oh my beloved!   As usual, perfection!


----------



## mrs moulds

I'm still wearing these lovelies!  My oval-cut diamond studs.


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> I'm still wearing these lovelies!  My oval-cut diamond studs.




Talk about perfection!
Enjoy, dearheart...they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Inside/outside hoops with a slight twist.
> E/VS1 4 tcw. 1.5" long



Stunning!


----------



## Caz71

skyqueen said:


> Inside/outside hoops with a slight twist.
> E/VS1 4 tcw. 1.5" long



They devine!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

skyqueen said:


> Inside/outside hoops with a slight twist.
> E/VS1 4 tcw. 1.5" long



Adore these!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Stunning!





Caz71 said:


> They devine!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Adore these!


xxoo


----------



## Thingofbeauty

skyqueen said:


> Inside/outside hoops with a slight twist.
> E/VS1 4 tcw. 1.5" long


These are EXACTLY the type of diamond hoops I've been searching for! Dear Lord Skyqueen!


----------



## rutabaga

Tiffany Somerset knot earrings in gold


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> No earrings, or jewelry for that matter. I'm on bedrest, I spent the entire day on my couch!!! Hate it, but worth it!



Bed rest... Is there another bundle of joy on the way!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

mrs moulds said:


> Bed rest... Is there another bundle of joy on the way!




Yes ma'am! Trying to keep him in there as long as possible!!! I'm due 08/22 but will probably deliver early!


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Yes ma'am! Trying to keep him in there as long as possible!!! I'm due 08/22 but will probably deliver early!



Oh my... I'm so happy for you!  We can't wait to meet him!  I understand the best rest ordeal.
I had an incompetent cervix, and was on bed rest for 3 months. It was so boring.... I couldn't wait to be able just to walk through the mall.

I know that your hubby is going to get you something nice and sparkles!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thank you so much!!! I can't wait to meet my little guy! Ugh! So you know the struggle! I also have an incompetent cervix and have almost gone into labor twice! I'll be on bedrest for the last 3months of my pregnancy, like 2 months to go!!! Yay! I ordered a 5 stone band and it said it would take 4-6 weeks to make in my size. Today I got a pleasant surprise, I was sent an email saying it shipped!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I'm hoping he'll get me a nice everyday necklace... We'll see!


----------



## jenna_foo

Tiny pyramid studs


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you so much!!! I can't wait to meet my little guy! Ugh! So you know the struggle! I also have an incompetent cervix and have almost gone into labor twice! I'll be on bedrest for the last 3months of my pregnancy, like 2 months to go!!! Yay! I ordered a 5 stone band and it said it would take 4-6 weeks to make in my size. Today I got a pleasant surprise, I was sent an email saying it shipped!!!


 
Girl, I know exaclty what you're going through. With Chey, I was on bed rest after cervical surgery for 3 months, then I had some privileges like, walking around the block, being able to sit up while eatting meals, watching TV and, taking showers !!! 

I will PM you to keep you focused and help pass the time away. When I hear people say " I wish that I could go to my bed an sleep for a month" I tell'um be careful for what you wish for it may just come true !!!

However, I can't wait to see your beautiful diamond band and last, but not lease, that handsome and healthly baby boy!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Awww! Thanks that's so sweet. I had to get a cerclage done, but I'm finally comfortable. If you have any tips I'd love to hear them! I'm just really bored. My parents took DS out of state on a mini vacay so I really have nothing to do! I'm just trying to not go crazy, KWIM! There's been a lot of bad news and worrying this time around!


----------



## MrsTGreen

SS T&Co Bead Studs 8mm


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Awww! Thanks that's so sweet. I had to get a cerclage done, but I'm finally comfortable. If you have any tips I'd love to hear them! I'm just really bored. My parents took DS out of state on a mini vacay so I really have nothing to do! I'm just trying to not go crazy, KWIM! There's been a lot of bad news and worrying this time around!


 

Me too!!!! I had a 'permanent' cerclage, knowing that I could never have natual birth. 

 I was told that due to the surgery, that it was a major possiblity that I would miscarry Cheyenne, but, if I were to become pregnant in the future, I wouldn't have any problems.  However, God is good!  Had the surgery, Cheyenne and I came through with flying colors, no complications, did the 3 momths of bed rest and was blessed to deliever a happy and healtlhy little girl in 39 weeks.
The worry and stress, I know how you feel!I  And, no body can understand it but you and or some one else that has been through it.

I don't want the moderators to get me since I am so off of the subject.

So, I will PM you my love and we will chat. I got you!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

PMing you now! But thank you. I've been so scared...


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> PMing you now! But thank you. I've been so scared...



I know you have..... I''m trying not to cry..... I know exactly how you feel, I really do...  I'ii PM you...


----------



## Nanciii

Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

mrs moulds said:


> i know you have..... I''m trying not to cry..... I know exactly how you feel, i really do...  I'ii pm you...




&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10060;&#11093;&#65039;&#10060;&#11093;&#65039;


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Huge faux pearls!


----------



## Icy Melona

A dainty diamond stud


----------



## sarahtwigs

A funky pair of Alexis bittar hoops! I usually don't like to wear earrings that aren't gold or white gold, but I love Alexis bittar - the mixed metals, the crystals ... All of it! He has the perfect mix of super elegant/feminine and edgy stuff


----------



## hopingoneday

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you so much!!! I can't wait to meet my little guy! Ugh! So you know the struggle! I also have an incompetent cervix and have almost gone into labor twice! I'll be on bedrest for the last 3months of my pregnancy, like 2 months to go!!! Yay! I ordered a 5 stone band and it said it would take 4-6 weeks to make in my size. Today I got a pleasant surprise, I was sent an email saying it shipped!!!




Warmest wishes for an easy wait and a happy, healthy baby. Hang in there.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

hopingoneday said:


> Warmest wishes for an easy wait and a happy, healthy baby. Hang in there.




Thank you so much. He's still up bouncing around in there. As tired as This mama is, I welcome feeling him in any capacity. I really appreciate your thoughts. I'm always amazed at the kindness of some strangers. I'm just happy I have a place to go while I'm resting up baking my little pumpkin!


----------



## hopingoneday

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you so much. He's still up bouncing around in there. As tired as This mama is, I welcome feeling him in any capacity. I really appreciate your thoughts. I'm always amazed at the kindness of some strangers. I'm just happy I have a place to go while I'm resting up baking my little pumpkin!




Yes, (unfortunately for my wallet) TPF is a great way to "escape" anytime!  .


----------



## Thingofbeauty

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you so much. He's still up bouncing around in there. As tired as This mama is, I welcome feeling him in any capacity. I really appreciate your thoughts. I'm always amazed at the kindness of some strangers. I'm just happy I have a place to go while I'm resting up baking my little pumpkin!


Sending warm and positive thoughts your way. Everything will be perfect. You'll see. I know the bed rest is boring but you'll make it through.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sending warm and positive thoughts your way. Everything will be perfect. You'll see. I know the bed rest is boring but you'll make it through.




Thank you so much! The wonderful ladies on TPF make me feel so warm and fuzzy! I'm definitely bored, but I know it's worth it so I'm dealing!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Tiny 18k yellow gold heart studs &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cristincline

little givenchy studs


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Large gold VCA frivole flowers....


----------



## krism805

princess-cut diamond studs.


----------



## hopingoneday

VCA turquoise and YG sweet alhambra studs.


----------



## slowlikehoney

cristincline said:


> View attachment 2670204
> 
> little givenchy studs




Such sweet earrings and such a good picture!


----------



## cristincline

slowlikehoney said:


> Such sweet earrings and such a good picture!




Why thank you!  I am in love with those earrings, they're so adorable to me


----------



## DiaDiva

cristincline said:


> Why thank you!  I am in love with those earrings, they're so adorable to me






Love my white SS pearls.


----------



## skyqueen

My flower earrings!
Trying to rotate so I don't get stuck in an earring rut, mostly out of sheer laziness!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> My flower earrings!
> Trying to rotate so I don't get stuck in an earring rut, mostly out of sheer laziness!



I ADORE these!!!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> I ADORE these!!!


xxoo


----------



## jenna_foo

My Tahitian pearls that just came back from the jeweler. 11-12 mm silver/green on 14kt white gold


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> My flower earrings!
> Trying to rotate so I don't get stuck in an earring rut, mostly out of sheer laziness!



My jewerly guru...... I covet your jewlery taste.  Once again, you're slaying it!!!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> My jewerly guru...... I covet your jewlery taste.  Once again, you're slaying it!!!


xxoo
Have a Happy 4th, dearheart!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> xxoo
> Have a Happy 4th, dearheart!!!


----------



## Mitzy

Green Dior Tribals. I love them~


----------



## Thingofbeauty

skyqueen said:


> My flower earrings!
> Trying to rotate so I don't get stuck in an earring rut, mostly out of sheer laziness!


Skyqueen, you know  the drill.

I'll take these when you bring the studs


----------



## skyqueen

Thingofbeauty said:


> Skyqueen, you know  the drill.
> 
> I'll take these when you bring the studs


My flower earrings would also go with your gorgeous Riviera tennis necklace...just sayin'.


----------



## jenna_foo

JA alexandrite dangles


----------



## jenna_foo

JA garnet heart studs


----------



## asean_grl

Paloma Picasso mini heart diamond


----------



## Caz71

asean_grl said:


> Paloma Picasso mini heart diamond



Too cute!


----------



## jenna_foo

My JA De Flores Ear Posts with Turquoise


----------



## LVoeletters

Little diamond hoops but the more I wear them the more I realize I'm going to need someone to fix my left ear piercing which will
Mean no earrings for a while.... &#128529;&#128555;


----------



## Caz71

LVoeletters said:


> Little diamond hoops but the more I wear them the more I realize I'm going to need someone to fix my left ear piercing which will
> Mean no earrings for a while.... &#128529;&#128555;



Is hole blocked?


----------



## FelixItsHot

My ears aren't pierced, so no earrings for me. Unless I get clip on ones.


----------



## LVoeletters

Caz71 said:


> Is hole blocked?




I had my earrings pierced in a different country when I was a baby so I don't think it was perfectly symmetrical. As time went on I noticed my left piercing is lower on my ear than my right! You have to focus on comparing the two but now that I wear small hoops a lot more I get anxious whenever I see the hole! Plus my mother had her lobe torn but she wears heavier earrings. I don't really have many earrings but I wanted to start buying bigger ones and idk what to do besides getting a surgical consult. :/ I showed it to my bf and even he saw the difference which just made me much more concerned. I don't normally wear heavy earrings so I think it's the actual hole placement versus it stretched?


----------



## Caz71

LVoeletters said:


> I had my earrings pierced in a different country when I was a baby so I don't think it was perfectly symmetrical. As time went on I noticed my left piercing is lower on my ear than my right! You have to focus on comparing the two but now that I wear small hoops a lot more I get anxious whenever I see the hole! Plus my mother had her lobe torn but she wears heavier earrings. I don't really have many earrings but I wanted to start buying bigger ones and idk what to do besides getting a surgical consult. :/ I showed it to my bf and even he saw the difference which just made me much more concerned. I don't normally wear heavy earrings so I think it's the actual hole placement versus it stretched?



I hear ya. Im pretty sure my left is also lower than my right plus I have two extra holes each side. I can notice a little bit when I wear the rtt hearts. The bottoms . One is lower. Bummer yes


----------



## StacyE

http://i.imgur.com/nNP4lyP.jpg

My newest pair that I got from itshot.com. I showed these in the other thread. I just bought them so I'll be wearing them for a while . Love that new earrings feeling


----------



## gr8onteej

Swarovski Bella in gold


----------



## LVoeletters

Caz71 said:


> I hear ya. Im pretty sure my left is also lower than my right plus I have two extra holes each side. I can notice a little bit when I wear the rtt hearts. The bottoms . One is lower. Bummer yes


Was it always that way or do you think something happened over time? I'm wondering since I've always slept in earrings if I did it without realizing or if it's always been like that.


----------



## Caz71

LVoeletters said:


> Was it always that way or do you think something happened over time? I'm wondering since I've always slept in earrings if I did it without realizing or if it's always been like that.



I got my ears pierced late. In my 20s. I guess the piercer wasnt accurate. I didnt notice till recently.


----------



## mrs moulds

Still wearing these beauties.  At first, I thought that wearing close to 2.0 carats would be to big to wear everyday, but, I've gotten use to it LOL...


----------



## ezp

Jean Schlumberger love knots. I received them for my 17th anniversary, but just started to wear them in the last few years. I think I had to mature a few more years before I could really appreciate them.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Just a pair of gold balls in my first hole.


----------



## UKUSLady




----------



## Sophie-Rose

Purchased from Tocamade on Etsy


----------



## asean_grl

Everyday earrings#mikimoto&#128516;


----------



## etk123

New studs! &#10084;&#65039; 2.65ctw


----------



## Allygp

etk123 said:


> New studs! &#10084;&#65039; 2.65ctw
> View attachment 2744819



Those are beautiful on you!


----------



## cung

Ruby studs


----------



## Joule

Can we resurrect this thread? It's lovely. I'm boring and am wearing plain gold knots, but I still enjoy seeing everyone else's flashier choices.


----------



## zestyfully

I just wear two pair of small hoops. Pair of 18k white gold and 14k yellow gold.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Van Cleef and Arpels large fleurettes


----------



## bagladyseattle

.78ctw studs with earring jackets .35ctw.


----------



## vanilla_addict

Its kind of a rose swirl shape earing. I love it so much.


----------



## mkpurselover

My lavender sapphires - Very hard to photo color.


----------



## mkpurselover

London blue topaz


----------



## FairGrape

My 2.02 tcw studs. 

Sorry, have not been able to edit it.


----------



## vanilla_addict

They appear huge in the pic but they are tiny tear drop shaped


----------



## FairGrape

Oops! The pic disappeared. Here's a pic of my 2.02 ctw studs. Reposting..


----------



## skyqueen

I have been wearing my new 5 tcw hoops...great size, goes with everything!
I never wear my 5 tcw diamond studs so I got them out of the safety deposit box and plan to wear them once a week.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I have been wearing my new 5 tcw hoops...great size, goes with everything!
> I never wear my 5 tcw diamond studs so I got them out of the safety deposit box and plan to wear them once a week.
> View attachment 3432839
> View attachment 3432840


Both pairs are stunning.  I love them on you!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Both pairs are stunning.  I love them on you!!



[emoji8]


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> I have been wearing my new 5 tcw hoops...great size, goes with everything!
> I never wear my 5 tcw diamond studs so I got them out of the safety deposit box and plan to wear them once a week.
> View attachment 3432839
> View attachment 3432840



Both are absolutely stunning!!  I love the hoops on you!!  They look killer!!!


----------



## vanilla_addict

They were my gift to myself when i had my little one.


----------



## skyqueen

vanilla_addict said:


> They were my gift to myself when i had my little one.


Gorgeous, Vanilla!


----------



## skyqueen

Not to repeat myself but wearing my diamond studs again. I have a real problem wearing these earrings...I either have to wear them or sell them and probably lose money.
I find stud earrings uncomfortable to wear...anyone else feel the same?


----------



## FairGrape

skyqueen said:


> Not to repeat myself but wearing my diamond studs again. I have a real problem wearing these earrings...I either have to wear them or sell them and probably lose money.
> I find stud earrings uncomfortable to wear...anyone else feel the same?
> View attachment 3437921



Beyond stunning! I am struggling to pick my jaw up from the ground!! What exactly do you find uncomfortable? Is it the setting/post? I've been wearing mine non-stop and barely feel them.


----------



## vanilla_addict

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous, Vanilla!


Thank you sweety i got their mstching pendant and a similar ring


----------



## vanilla_addict

skyqueen said:


> Not to repeat myself but wearing my diamond studs again. I have a real problem wearing these earrings...I either have to wear them or sell them and probably lose money.
> I find stud earrings uncomfortable to wear...anyone else feel the same?
> View attachment 3437921


Gorgeous  i am sorry you dont feel comfortable wearing them  mine are baguette solitares and i wear them comfortably and sometimes forget them during sleep. I hope someone can have some insight on your issue cause they are too stunning to let go of


----------



## skyqueen

FairGrape said:


> Beyond stunning! I am struggling to pick my jaw up from the ground!! What exactly do you find uncomfortable? Is it the setting/post? I've been wearing mine non-stop and barely feel them.



LOL! Can't put my finger on it but I wear hoops and drop earrings without a problem. Almost pinches my ear.........


----------



## vanilla_addict

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Can't put my finger on it but I wear hoops and drop earrings without a problem. Almost pinches my ear.........


Did you try taking them to a jeweller perhaps they can point out the discomfort cause and change something about it and hopefully get it fixed. I am sure if they are experienced they would be of great insight on the problem since again they are to die for and worth the hastle


----------



## JenW

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Can't put my finger on it but I wear hoops and drop earrings without a problem. Almost pinches my ear.........


I have that problem with martini settings. They're too pointed and push into my ear hole.


----------



## skyqueen

YG inside/outside hoops.


----------



## Loisa151

Just plain silver studs, but love all the pics of earrings here


----------



## JenW

I'm wearing these love knot studs from Blue Nile today. Mine are 14k white gold, but they are only carrying them in yellow gold and sterling now.


----------



## Jujuma

skyqueen said:


> Not to repeat myself but wearing my diamond studs again. I have a real problem wearing these earrings...I either have to wear them or sell them and probably lose money.
> I find stud earrings uncomfortable to wear...anyone else feel the same?
> View attachment 3437921



So funny, I am completely opposite. I have tons of earrings but I am only comfortable in my diamond studs. Granted mine are smaller, 2ctw, but even when I dress them up with their halos(jackets) which make them much larger, I am still comfortable in them. It's a comfort and funny feeling thing-hard to describe. Maybe your posts are too short? I have no idea what my issue is...in my ears or between my ears!! But yours are gorgeous, I would definitely find some way to wear them!


----------



## BigPurseSue

JenW said:


> I'm wearing these love knot studs from Blue Nile today. Mine are 14k white gold, but they are only carrying them in yellow gold and sterling now.
> 
> View attachment 3441289



Funny you should mention those as I've been considering a pair. Do they feel substantial?

I recently bought a pair of blue topaz studs from Blue Nile: http://www.bluenile.com/swiss-blue-...terling-silver_21594?elem=title&track=product
Ooh-lala! Absolutely love them.


----------



## JenW

BigPurseSue said:


> Funny you should mention those as I've been considering a pair. Do they feel substantial?
> 
> I recently bought a pair of blue topaz studs from Blue Nile: http://www.bluenile.com/swiss-blue-...terling-silver_21594?elem=title&track=product
> Ooh-lala! Absolutely love them.


I love them! 

I think I have the Petite ones:
http://www.bluenile.com/14k-white-gold-love-knot-earrings_19878?

They're very sturdy but not too heavy. They're made in Italy. The finishing on them is outstanding. 

The blue topaz ones are gorgeous. I have been very pleased with Blue Nile.


----------



## vanilla_addict

Bottega Veneta Oxydized silver floral earrings


----------



## BigPurseSue

JenW said:


> I love them!
> 
> I think I have the Petite ones:
> http://www.bluenile.com/14k-white-gold-love-knot-earrings_19878?
> 
> They're very sturdy but not too heavy. They're made in Italy. The finishing on them is outstanding.
> 
> The blue topaz ones are gorgeous. I have been very pleased with Blue Nile.



Thank you for the link! Why is yellow gold always pricier than white gold? I've ordered a few things from Blue Nile and with only one exception have always been pleased. They're a retailer I feel very confident ordering from.


----------



## WisePanda

A pair of diamond stud star/flower white gold earrings which look something like this, except they're white gold and slightly pointier...a gift from my grandma years ago.


----------



## Roregirl

Marina B


----------



## cdtracing

Sleeping Beauty Turquoise & Onyx rolled dangle earrings, diamond studs in second & cartilage piercing.


----------



## Kendie26

Love seeing everyone's earrings! I've been wearing these often since I got them few weeks ago ... I always wear drop earrings cause my hair hides my ears but I just loved these


----------



## Joule

10mm Tahitian pearl drops in white gold. They're my current favorite. I have a Thing tonight, so will probably switch to diamonds then.


----------



## tourmaline25

I only ever wear my white South Sea pearls


----------



## mrs moulds

Amethyst Earrings from Sri Lanka.


----------



## mrs moulds




----------



## wee drop o bush

.


----------



## wee drop o bush

My red Venetian glass earrings that my mother brought me back from a holiday there. I love them 
Red is my colour (in case you haven't guessed  )


----------



## lazeny

Tiffany twist knot earrings. I've been wearing matching jewelry lately.


----------



## shiba_inu

The same pair of diamond studs I've been wearing every day for at least a year. I try to switch them out, but they're so comfortable.


----------



## twin-fun

8-9 mm white pearl studs. I've been wearing them for the last 5-6 months. They go with everything, from jeans to slacks to yoga pants.


----------



## liliBuo

Love knot earrings (Yellow, white and rose gold)


----------



## Chynableu

My beautiful 18K white gold and diamonds earrings . [emoji169] love them !


----------



## jules 8

Sterling siver Hamsa earrings


----------



## JenW

liliBuo said:


> View attachment 3507733
> 
> Love knot earrings (Yellow, white and rose gold)


Nice. Are those the ones from Blue Nile?


----------



## liliBuo

JenW said:


> Nice. Are those the ones from Blue Nile?


Mine are from my local jeweler, but I think BN had the same exact ones, not sure if they still have them


----------



## cdtracing

Diamond studs & small white gold hoops.


----------



## dhfwu

Golden South Sea drop pearl earrings from Ha Noku, which I bought in Honolulu six years ago. I stopped wearing them after getting a wedding set in platinum, but I'm going to stop worrying about mixing metals and just enjoy them.


----------



## twin-fun

Helen Ficalora small hoop earrings with diamond disk


----------



## EpiFanatic

The only pair I have, plain diamond studs, 2.3 ctw.


----------



## cdtracing

NA Turquoise & onyx drop earrings made by Navajo artist Lena Cowboy.


----------



## Junkenpo

Vintage Ming's!  Sterling with pearls (repost from the pearl thread)


----------



## cdtracing

NA Sterling Silver & Turquoise bear paw earrings.


----------



## MatAllston

Tiffany beads earrings in YG.


----------



## 19flowers

diamond studs


----------



## Jersey Bling

I've been going through a meh phase with earrings. Some days I just forego them entirely. I don't know what's come over me!


----------



## JenW

:useless:

This thread is useless without pix.


----------



## dajackson81

Here are mine that I wear everyday


----------



## liliBuo

A gift from my late grand pa for my graduation. As you can see from the scatches I've worn them a lot. 18k in YG & WG


----------



## cdtracing

Diamond studs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ted Muehling queen anne lace earrings w/black diamonds & pearls


----------



## suchi

Yesterday I wore these (small cluster diamonds with rubies and pink sapphires). Today lavender pearl studs


----------



## kewave

Here's mine, diamonds pave butterflies with white and rose gold:


----------



## mrs moulds

suchi said:


> Yesterday I wore these (small cluster diamonds with rubies and pink sapphires). Today lavender pearl studs



In love![emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## mrs moulds

My Oval diamond earrings ( Forgive the bad self photo )


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3551358
> 
> 
> My Oval diamond earrings ( Forgive the bad self photo )



So glad you bought those earrings! Unique but classic and look great on your ears! [emoji8]


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> So glad you bought those earrings! Unique but classic and look great on your ears! [emoji8]



Me too, thanks to you! [emoji177]


----------



## mrs moulds

MatAllston said:


> Tiffany beads earrings in YG.



I want some Tiffany bead earrings so bad. I've got the necklace and bracelet just missing the earrings!


----------



## suchi

mrs moulds said:


> In love![emoji177][emoji177]


Thank you mrs moulds  
I love your oval solitaire. So different and lovely.


----------



## suchi

Today small yg studs in peacock motif.... Taking earshot is funny and difficult lol


----------



## 19flowers

diamond studs - today and everyday!


----------



## suchi

Yesterday was the same small peacock studs. Don't know when I will be able to wear them again since today morning I lost one of the screw backs. 
Today plain gold ball studs on lever backs.


----------



## Roregirl

suchi said:


> Yesterday was the same small peacock studs. Don't know when I will be able to wear them again since today morning I lost one of the screw backs.
> Today plain gold ball studs on lever backs.



Hope you didn't lose the earring! There is a Luxloc brand earring back that assures earring security[emoji1360]


----------



## suchi

Roregirl I didn't lose the earring  However the backs were 22k gold and the jeweler said replacements are not in stock now. 
Today Ripple pearls (not able to capture the colors here,  they are golden bronze with hints of green and pink)


----------



## skyqueen

Perfect earrings to dance your a$$ off with.


----------



## suchi

These are fantastic earrings Skyqueen. Today I wore my cluster diamond and ruby dangles again.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sorry for the terrible photo - wearing emerald and diamond flower studs in 18k yellow gold.


----------



## suchi

Happy holidays  
These were my Christmas earrings (wore them yesterday) and today pearl studs.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I wore these yesterday and today - approx .67 carat diamond cluster earrings in 18k gold, a gift from my mother a few years ago using my first pair of diamond studs as the centre stones ❤️


----------



## suchi

Onebagtoomany, the earrings are lovely.


----------



## suchi

Today small diamond studs since I wanted to wear my pearl pendant.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

suchi said:


> Onebagtoomany, the earrings are lovely.



Thanks so much! I actually thought I lost one of them for a few weeks and then DH found it on Christmas Eve!


----------



## mrs moulds

small Diamond and shells in 14K


----------



## suchi

Very pretty Mrs moulds. I had some yg shell earrings (stud type) but exchanged them a few years back. I kinda miss them now. 
I am wearing the same small diamond studs since last one week. Probably tomorrow being Friday will wear something fun.


----------



## mrs moulds

suchi said:


> Very pretty Mrs moulds. I had some yg shell earrings (stud type) but exchanged them a few years back. I kinda miss them now.
> I am wearing the same small diamond studs since last one week. Probably tomorrow being Friday will wear something fun.



I like these too and you won't believe where I got them from... thrift shop! I love thrifting and I saw the earrings; I ask to see them and the CS rep was like ' at least 10 people look at these, but never buy' after I looked and saw that they were gold and real diamonds I said how much and that was it!!! Took them to my jeweler and he verified them for me.


----------



## Nymf

My mikimoto studs Sorry my mails are atrocious


----------



## Bambieee

mrs moulds said:


> I like these too and you won't believe where I got them from... thrift shop! I love thrifting and I saw the earrings; I ask to see them and the CS rep was like ' at least 10 people look at these, but never buy' after I looked and saw that they were gold and real diamonds I said how much and that was it!!! Took them to my jeweler and he verified them for me.


Aren't those little treasures you least expect the best? Such cute earrings.


----------



## suchi

Gorgeous pearls Nymf


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Gucci butterfly


----------



## Canturi lover

Tiffany Zellige YG Hoops


----------



## BigPurseSue

mrs moulds said:


> I like these too and you won't believe where I got them from... thrift shop! I love thrifting and I saw the earrings; I ask to see them and the CS rep was like ' at least 10 people look at these, but never buy' after I looked and saw that they were gold and real diamonds I said how much and that was it!!! Took them to my jeweler and he verified them for me.



Those are GREAT! They look vintage. Maybe 1980s? '90s?


----------



## mrs moulds

BigPurseSue said:


> Those are GREAT! They look vintage. Maybe 1980s? '90s?



My jeweler said late 80's early 90's .  There pretty, huh! I was so shocked! What a score.


----------



## Nymf

suchi said:


> Gorgeous pearls Nymf



Thank you!


----------



## Bambieee

Hoops + my usual piercings..(off the shoulder top makes me look naked, haha)


----------



## BigPurseSue

mrs moulds said:


> My jeweler said late 80's early 90's .  There pretty, huh! I was so shocked! What a score.



What a score indeed! I never have such luck at thrift shops. Never spot anything except costume. I'd say late '80s is about right. Yes, they are very lovely! Wear them in good health!


----------



## suchi

Today silver earrings


----------



## Caz71

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

Diamond studs & Tahitian pearl drops.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Diamond studs & Tahitian pearl drops.


Sounds awesome. Please post a picture. I love love love tahitians


----------



## cafecreme15

Yellow gold Tiffany and Co Paloma Picasso Loving Heart studs. My dad bought them for me when I was 5 years old. I love them because they are pretty, understated, and timeless!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Sounds awesome. Please post a picture. I love love love tahitians



Sorry for the crappy picture.  I never realized how hard it is to take a picture of my ear.    These are my casual Tahitian drops that I wear at least once a week.


----------



## halobear

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3567987
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



These are so cute. Can I ask where you got them?


----------



## Caz71

halobear said:


> These are so cute. Can I ask where you got them?


https://www.francesca.com.au/

You can buy online.  fm australia. I bought them in Melbourne. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Caz71

https://www.francesca.com.au/collections/earrings/products/shard-studs-yellow

https://www.francesca.com.au/collections/earrings/products/opera-studs-yellow

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## halobear

Caz71 said:


> https://www.francesca.com.au/collections/earrings/products/shard-studs-yellow
> 
> https://www.francesca.com.au/collections/earrings/products/opera-studs-yellow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks! I'm going to take a look. Do you know if they ship to the US?


----------



## Caz71

halobear said:


> Thanks! I'm going to take a look. Do you know if they ship to the US?


They ship world wide. Also on Instagram. The 2 sisters are from Tasmania. They started selling at the markets and have grownnn

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## halobear

Caz71 said:


> They ship world wide. Also on Instagram. The 2 sisters are from Tasmania. They started selling at the markets and have grownnn
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



Awesome! Although my wallet won't think so


----------



## luxery baby

Been wearing these the last week. 7 mm pearls with yellow gold and  diamond shavings around the pearl.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Sorry for the crappy picture.  I never realized how hard it is to take a picture of my ear.    These are my casual Tahitian drops that I wear at least once a week.
> View attachment 3568375


Beautiful cdtracing. Love them.


----------



## suchi

Meatllic lavender pearl drops


----------



## Bambieee

Wore my new earrings today! Trillion cut White Topaz studs, 5mm. [emoji7] Tried to take a crisper photo for a few minutes lol I tried.


----------



## suchi

Love your trillion studs Bambiee, very unusual


----------



## Bambieee

suchi said:


> Love your trillion studs Bambiee, very unusual


Thank you suchi! I was looking for round ones at first but then I said hey, why not try something different?


----------



## mrs moulds

3 stone diamond earrings with ruby jackets.


----------



## 19flowers

diamond studs - today and every day!


----------



## suchi

Vintage earrings, new to me


----------



## AntiqueShopper

suchi said:


> Vintage earrings, new to me
> View attachment 3583963


Love these!


----------



## suchi

Thank you Antique Shopper. I bought them from etsy. It's from the 1970s and has turquoise, sugilite, purple Mojave turquoise and spiny oyster. It's sterling and is stamped VF.


----------



## Joule

South sea pearl drops


----------



## blktauna

24k 7mm studs and 1/4carat diamond studs


----------



## mrs moulds

blktauna said:


> 24k 7mm studs and 1/4carat diamond studs



I would love to see them


----------



## blktauna

Crappy pic but there they are. The back isn't right for the gold one but the correct ones are hiding from me.



mrs moulds said:


> I would love to see them


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> View attachment 3584352
> 
> South sea pearl drops


The pearls are fabulous!!!!


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> The pearls are fabulous!!!!


Thank you, suchi!


----------



## blktauna

Joule said:


> Thank you, suchi!


they sure are!


----------



## Joule

blktauna said:


> they sure are!


You are very kind, blktauna.


----------



## suchi

Today ripple pearls in yg from etsy


----------



## suchi

Today ripple pearl studs 11-12mm


----------



## cdtracing

Haven't decided yet on what to wear out for dinner tonight but I'm leaning toward these....Diamond & Tahitian drops along with my multi colored Tahitian strand.


----------



## mrs moulds

These cheap gold plated hoops that my daughter purchased for me during my last visit in LA. I've expected them to hurt my ears and turn colors, but they haven't!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Haven't decided yet on what to wear out for dinner tonight but I'm leaning toward these....Diamond & Tahitian drops along with my multi colored Tahitian strand.
> View attachment 3588455


Oh my....your tahitian strand is exquisite.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TM queen anne's lace in pearls


----------



## mrs moulds

cdtracing said:


> Haven't decided yet on what to wear out for dinner tonight but I'm leaning toward these....Diamond & Tahitian drops along with my multi colored Tahitian strand.
> View attachment 3588455



Just fainted! [emoji43] Simply Stunning!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Oh my....your tahitian strand is exquisite.





mrs moulds said:


> Just fainted! [emoji43] Simply Stunning!


Thank you, Ladies.  These were gifts from my husband for Christmas about 15 yrs ago.  He loves Tahitians.  I did wear them last night & got several compliments on them from people in the restaurant.  I will give my husband credit....he has good taste when it comes to picking out jewelry.


----------



## mrs moulds

My dangles. Used to wear them often, but as you can see that one of them need repair ( wire bent )


----------



## mrs moulds




----------



## Sophie-Rose

And a single stud in my other ear


----------



## mrs moulds

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3593075
> 
> And a single stud in my other ear



Love this! So clean[emoji173]️


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Thank you!!! So sweet! I absolutely adore this cuff! I only got it today


----------



## mrs moulds

Sophie-Rose said:


> Thank you!!! So sweet! I absolutely adore this cuff! I only got it today



I love how your ear is pierced! Perfection[emoji106]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

mrs moulds said:


> I love how your ear is pierced! Perfection[emoji106]



Thank you!!! So kind [emoji847]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Received my long threader earring so had to try it out with my gorgeous cuff


----------



## Astb

This thread is great. Just discovered it.
I'm seeing that pearls are a common trend, and they're all lovely, especially the diamond and Tahitian pearl earrings you have cdtracing!
I've also never seen trillion cut studs like those - so unique, Bambieee.
Suchi, those vintage turquoise, sugilite, purple Mojave turquoise and spiny oyster are lovely.
Those diamond and gold shell earrings are really cute, mrs moulds. Great catch.


----------



## Blessed0819

Sophie-Rose said:


> Received my long threader earring so had to try it out with my gorgeous cuff
> 
> View attachment 3594768



Omg I love this![emoji7] do you mind saying where you got that cuff?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Blessed0819 said:


> Omg I love this![emoji7] do you mind saying where you got that cuff?



I LoveLoveLove my cuff!!!! I got it from Etsy! It looks way more expensive then it is!! Super delicate!!
Etsy seller: TribeAndTreasure

Tell her SophieRose sent you!!!


----------



## Starvista

I wonder if anyone know a good earring backs I can buy so the earring wouldn't slip off. I almost lost an earring today


----------



## cdtracing

Tahitian drops.


----------



## Canturi lover

. Tiffany Picasso olive leaf blue topaz drops


----------



## suchi

Ruby and Diamond drops


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Ruby and Diamond drops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596506


Those are so pretty & unique!!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Those are so pretty & unique!!


Thank you so much cdtracing. I love them too.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Wearing my second cuff


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## Pmrbfay

Giant CZ studs for fun.


----------



## PaulaCoxSunday

Silver rings


----------



## Canturi lover

Diamond stud with sapphire jackets.


----------



## Bambieee

Right ear: small gold bezel studs in first hole + tiny gold hoop in third hole + diamond flower stud in white and yellow gold in my helix (wish you could see the details, as it looks so drab in this photo). This is the first time I have worn my flower stud earrings since I was 10 years old. My parents saved up to buy them for me at the time with their hard earned money  (we weren't rich or anything) for Christmas. Since then I have lost the other side and my sister lost hers so this is the surviving earring. It sat in my jewelry box for years bc it got so dirty to the point where I thought it was gone for food. Yesterday I resurrected it with a toothbrush, dishwashing soap and some toothpaste after thinking hmmm, there's got to be a way. When I cleaned it and the diamonds started to shine I burst into tears. Actually, I am crying right now as I type this. It's an earring but with all the things I've been through in life including losing many things I somehow managed to not lose this little flower that my parents worked tirelessly to save for their daughters. It reminds me that you can survive anything in life if you just hold on.


----------



## Canturi lover

I'm glad you got to wear your lovely earring again [emoji173]


----------



## mrs moulds

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3610940
> 
> Giant CZ studs for fun.


----------



## mrs moulds

Pretty !   I love them. If you don't mind, where did you get them!


----------



## Bambieee

Canturi lover said:


> I'm glad you got to wear your lovely earring again [emoji173]


Thank you!


----------



## Pmrbfay

mrs moulds said:


> Pretty !   I love them. If you don't mind, where did you get them!



Thanks mrs moulds!  I got them from Amazon. They are 10mm Asscher-cut CZ studs. If it OK to post here, I can give you the seller's exact name.


----------



## Antanay

just studs! going classic today lol


----------



## Pmrbfay

View attachment 3620352

Stella & Dot serenity stone earrings in turquoise color, found on PoshMark.


----------



## cdtracing

Chocolate Tahitian studs.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Sophie-Rose said:


> Received my long threader earring so had to try it out with my gorgeous cuff
> 
> View attachment 3594768



I love this threader so much. I've been wanting to get my ears triple pierced so I can do this.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

slowlikehoney said:


> I love this threader so much. I've been wanting to get my ears triple pierced so I can do this.



Do it!!!! I haven't regretted it for a second! I love it!!

You can keep it simple and minimalist (and professional) by wearing simple tiny studs, and you can also dress it up with a longer threader for example!!

90% of the time I wear this:



But I do enjoy dressing them up for special occasions!!


----------



## cdtracing

Diamond studs & white gold hoops.


----------



## luvprada

David Yurman Chatelaine earrings. I also have the necklace, bracelet and ring that matches[emoji4]


----------



## Louish

My rose gold plated bezel Swarovski studs. I'm pretty much wearing them everyday at the moment, I love them just wish they were real diamonds. One day...


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Pearl studs


----------



## Louish

My brand new Rachel Jackson hoops


----------



## Canturi lover

YG Black Onyx studs.


----------



## Starvista

John hardy bedeg collection ...a bit heavy


----------



## Starvista

side view[emoji849]


----------



## BPC

My diamond studs. One piece of jewelry I hardly ever change out.
View attachment 3629299


----------



## Mcandy

My charmed canadian diamond stud earrings. I wear it everyday. Its my only diamond earrings. It doesnt sparkle much due to the feather in front but i still love it!


----------



## luvprada

Gold huggies I've had for 25 years. Easy to wear and forget they're on so light.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Faberge ladybugs


----------



## cdtracing

Diamond studs.


----------



## Caz71

heart hoops cheapies but fun


----------



## Caz71

Thomas Sabo, half price on these they are so tiny, great for 2nd holes.


----------



## k*d

Just got these Annette Ferdinandsen large fern earrings in the mail today.  They make a slight tinkling noise when they move and they were half off.


----------



## suchi

k*d said:


> Just got these Annette Ferdinandsen large fern earrings in the mail today.  They make a slight tinkling noise when they move and they were half off.


Very pretty!


----------



## suchi

Today long sterling danglers.


----------



## cdtracing

11mm white SS Pearl drop earrings with diamond studs accents.


----------



## Freckles1

CC


----------



## suchi

Today Japan Kasumi dangles


----------



## suchi

Today soc mabe pearl with blue sapphire


----------



## cdtracing

Gold engraved hoops.


----------



## suchi

Today fun earrings. These are gold vermeil over sterling silver.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Today soc mabe pearl with blue sapphire
> View attachment 3804324


I just love these.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> I just love these.


Thanks dear. Not to tempt you or anything, but there's a similar pair with Ruby and soc pearls and another delish pair of soc studs in the Kojima site now


----------



## suchi

Today stick pearl earrings


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Thanks dear. Not to tempt you or anything, but there's a similar pair with Ruby and soc pearls and another delish pair of soc studs in the Kojima site now


That website is truly dangerous! So many tempting baubles...


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> That website is truly dangerous! So many tempting baubles...


Warned you


----------



## kate2828

Today's jewelry stack: love, hapi and hinged bracelet[emoji175]


----------



## kate2828

kate2828 said:


> Today's jewelry stack: love, hapi and hinged bracelet[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808147



Sorry wrong thread! lol.


----------



## suchi

Today wearing these dangly silver earrings


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Diamond inside out hoops and diamond studs


----------



## suchi

Today black floral enamel on silver earrings.


----------



## matsalice

My simulated sapphire in sterling silver


----------



## 19flowers

diamond studs - today and every day!!


----------



## Joule

1 ctw diamond studs last night. It had been quite some time since the last time I'd worn them. Today, none...so far.


----------



## Freckles1

Plain old pearls


----------



## Twelve

Diamond studs today.


----------



## dzi

Pandora white crystal pearl + princess cut dia + barbell crystal star


----------



## stmary

I'm into earrings lately and today I'm wearing this dangly pearl earrings


----------



## suchi

Today I am wearing these earrings. They are hand drawn miniature paintings which is then encased in glass and made to earrings in silver.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Today I am wearing these earrings. They are hand drawn miniature paintings which is then encased in glass and made to earrings in silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816509


These make me unreasonably happy.


----------



## suchi

Today's earrings are sterling silver with vermeil and enamelled peacocks. I am obsessed with peacocks nowadays. Wearing a tahitian bracelet too.


----------



## Twelve

Wear this pair most offen on causal day.


----------



## Junkenpo

small diamond studs in my second holes and T&Co dangly star earrings.  I have very few dangly earrings anymore. The older I get, the more I love studs.


----------



## suchi

Today I wore these, gold vermeil over sterling with pearls and a small dangling elephant.


----------



## skyqueen

suchi said:


> Today I am wearing these earrings. They are hand drawn miniature paintings which is then encased in glass and made to earrings in silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816509





suchi said:


> Today's earrings are sterling silver with vermeil and enamelled peacocks. I am obsessed with peacocks nowadays. Wearing a tahitian bracelet too.


LOL!
I need these earrings...meet Pete, my peacock!


----------



## suchi

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> I need these earrings...meet Pete, my peacock!
> View attachment 3839169


He is gorgeous


----------



## Joule

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> I need these earrings...meet Pete, my peacock!
> View attachment 3839169


Now I need a peacock. Badly.


----------



## papertiger

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> I need these earrings...meet Pete, my peacock!
> View attachment 3839169



I am in awe, Pete is beyond beautiful.


----------



## Anne2010

Lots of compliments.


----------



## Anne2010

*Artisan 14K 925 Organic Twist Leaf Earrings *


----------



## shoppermomof4

Cartier hoops [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Caz71

From secrets


----------



## xincinsin

A gift from my mum: Burmese jade.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## VictoriaLnz

I’m wearing some simple gold hoops and a Maria Tash drop diamond (which I never take out)
I never realised how hard it is to take photos of your ears before! Or how patchy my skin is!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bumping this long-forgotten earring thread to share a pic of my little capsule collection. Not the largest or most extravagant collection, but I’ve enjoyed editing it and adding a few new pairs during the quarantine.  



ROW 1
Carolina Bucci 18K White Gold Gitane Florentine Finish Earrings
Roberto Coin 18K White Gold Diamond Palazzo Ducale Earrings
Meira T 14K White Gold Diamond Starburst Earrings

ROW 2
Gurhan Sterling Silver Diamond Lentil Pave Earrings
Monica Rich Kosann Sterling Silver Rock Crystal Earrings
Ippolita Sterling Silver Mother-of-Pearl Rock Candy Earrings

ROW 3
David Yurman Sterling Silver Diamond Hoop Earrings
David Yurman Sterling Silver Diamond Huggy Earrings


----------



## 880

Diamond studs and diamond drops


----------



## Danzie89

Here’s my diamond trio.


----------



## mrs moulds

Just wearing my very modest inside/outside diamond hoops in 14k white gold. Was a gift from my daughter. She wanted to go larger, but ‘mom Bear’ kicked in and told her not spend a lot of money; it thought that counts


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs today - 1.62 ttcw in 18k yellow gold. I’ve got another 1 ttcw bezel-set pair in yellow gold on the way from Roberto Coin/Saks and have a 0.50 ttcw bezel set pair in 18k white gold, so feel all bases are covered! 

I love earrings, especially drops, but wear my studs more than any others.


----------

